# Sticky  Job site trailers, show off your set ups!



## Joasis

The posting of current job pictures is a great thread, I thought I would start a new thread for members to post interior and/or exterior shots of their job site trailers. I have an ulterior motive, since I am picking up my new 16 x 7 tomorrow, and need some more ideas on how to fit it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joasis

Picked up the new trailer yesterday....16 long, 7 wide, 6-1/2 tall....and the ladder racks they installed really suck! I am going to lower them and cap them....nice pulling trailer.


----------



## Joasis

The step van in the background is available for $1000!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

No rear ramp door?


----------



## Joasis

I didn't want a ramp...I could have had the trailer the day I ordered it if I would have taken a ramp style, but I wanted the swinging doors,,,maybe down the road, I will regret it, but I don't care for our other trailer, which has a ramp. I can keep a short ramp for loading the table saw and stuff....plus, I can hang cords and the like on the doors. Working on how I will lay it out today....get some AC ply this weekend and get after it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I see, all my tools are on wheels, including my brake. The rear ramp makes it more convienant to me. I see about hanging stuff on the doors, but I dont hang anything in the trailer, I haul some really expensive cabinets and trim and stuff falling off the walls always scares me.


----------



## Greg Di

Ah...the sweet smell of a new empty trailer to fit out.

I'm never happy with the way mine come out, but I'm too lazy to readjust, so I just keep dealing with a bad layout.:laughing:

Good luck with it.


----------



## dayspring

How about a pic of that step van


----------



## Cole

Jay, did you get a good deal on the trailer?

I am looking for a new one as well.


----------



## Joasis

$4600 in Tulsa...I think they have a dealer in your area also. Trailers Plus. I passed on the drop axles and ramp door, the only "option" I took were the ladder racks...I guess a good deal would be $4400 without racks.


----------



## Houston's

I do not know how to post the pics but i put them in the photos part of the site.
I took them with the Iphone so they kinda suck, my trailer is not clean and it was left unlocked all night, my workers suck!!!

http://www.contractortalk.com/album.php?albumid=297&pictureid=1769


----------



## SLSTech

joasis said:


> The posting of current job pictures is a great thread, I thought I would start a new thread for members to post interior and/or exterior shjots of their job site trailers. I have an ulterior motive, since I am picking up my new 16 x 7 tomorrow, and need some more ideas on how to fit it out. :thumbsup:


Couple of threads for some ideas
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=15369
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=17167 Post 22


----------



## bert0168

At some point I will get pictures of my setup on here


----------



## RCPainting

Here is ours, the plastic drawers work great for all the little stuff and supplies.


----------



## john5mt

one of these days i will actually organize mine enough to take a picture of


----------



## RCPainting

That is what i kept saying, had the camera at a job site and just did it!


----------



## woodmagman

joasis said:


> You an I both know you aren't coming to Oklahoma to drive a 55mph van home!:clap:


 I bet you have all the local housewifes, swooning when you pull up in that..:laughing: I am starting to lactate just looking at it.:laughing: meow.
I had a milk wagon once...they are great.


----------



## Chris Johnson

woodmagman said:


> I had a milk wagon once...they are great.


 
Who's your Daddy? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## dayspring

joasis said:


> You an I both know you aren't coming to Oklahoma to drive a 55mph van home!:clap:


LOL, I do like the old truck though!:thumbup:


----------



## Vrooman

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=15369&page=2

Posts 31-38 have some pics of our setup. Looking into putting a battery and invertor in it, but have to research more about it, dont know where to start with that kind of stuff.

What size of battery/invertor do you guys have, what kind of things can you run off a full battery and for how long? Im mainly looking to run chargers and maybe a couple lights.


----------



## Cole82

TBFGhost said:


> ...any one every worried about storing there slider in the fully forward position? Large bumps or what not make the head bouce around....


 I think that is what wore out my bosch slider faster than it should have. My new saw I store flat for this reason.


----------



## Stilts

ARP2 said:


> Not sure I want to showcase all of my tools (no offense to anyone). My partner just had a a thief try to break in to his trailer. He has his outfitted with an alarm and we think its the only thing that stopped them. That and the fact that they were so stupid that they cut the swiveling hasp on the trailer with bolt cutters and lodged the lock in place. Then they just moved to the side door. Nothing I hate more than a *THIEF*


 
What area of town did that happen in? A few years ago I had someone break into my truck down off Dartmouth and Santa Fe, they stole about $4k worth of stuff that I had piled in the cab because I had a couple big ticket items in there that day. I lucked out though, they tried to steal the whole truck and failed. They borked my whole ignition in the process, had to finish ripping it out with a slide hammer and used a screwdriver to start it for a while.

If they could have got somewhere where they could have worked on the boxes in back, I would have been out a heck of a lot more.


----------



## kayn_os

Just picked up my 16' V-nose yesterday and after seeing all kinds of great layouts on here I am going to most likely start my racks and shelves this weekend. I just have a question about fastening to the walls. What is everyone using to attach racks and whatnot to the walls? I think that my inner ply skin is just 1/4 inch so I know it won't really hold anything. Is it as simple as screwing it to the uprights? Thanks for all the great ideas and pics. I'll post mine as soon as I am done putting all the shelving in.


----------



## Chasing Dreams

*Using some of the holiday down time to remodel the trailer*

The trailer is 102"x24'. The remodel on this trailer is mostly because I didn't insulate it when I first set it up. So today I started to empty everthing out and gutting it. I will be insulating the walls, lid, and floor. I will be posting some pics as I go, so any input or ideas would be appreciated. The trailers primary use is for window and door installations but sometimes gets used on some remodeling jobs. So far I have pulled out the bench, cabinets, and shelves. I will also be removing the window and trim rack. I will post some more pics once we have a "blank" canvas.


----------



## buckleyclan

Wow! Great thread. Thanks Ya'll for the great ideas!!!
Who has experience with Trailer's Plus? They are the best priced in my area, but I wonder how they hold up...?

JHARK and MITCHELL Const. what do ya'll think of the Rigid table saws?


----------



## jeffaah

http://picasaweb.google.com/jccrompton/Trailer?feat=directlink


These are the first pics of the trailer. I had owned it for a few days at this point. Some changes have been made.


----------



## TBFGhost

Very nice. I like it Jeffaah


----------



## Chasing Dreams

Nicely done. No clutter, easy access! Most of all I can see that everything has "it's place". Sweet.


----------



## basswood

I posted this in another tread before, but here is my trailer. It is set up so the shelves just lift off the cargo rails (tool free install and removal), so I can haul a trailer full or cabinets if I need to.

The fancy brackets are just for fun, any brackets would do. The other big ideas are the double rails for slat wall fixtures and the heavy wire cages for keeping tools in place:

Slideshow...

http://s436.photobucket.com/albums/qq88/knottree/Trailer Transformation/?albumview=slideshow

Article...

http://www.jlconline.com/cgi-bin/jl...ate/69?c=88945b168e0590268876cac2d1cdc192&p=1


----------



## BuildersII

I'm going to be putting together a drawer-based 12-foot trailer over the next few days after Christmas, and I imagine it will look pretty different from anything here. Pictures will be up soon!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchell Const.

[

JHARK and MITCHELL Const. what do ya'll think of the Rigid table saws?[/quote]


it wasn't my first choice but it has proved to be a pretty good saw I just need to design a decent outfeed table


----------



## gillisonconstru

BuildersII said:


> I'm going to be putting together a drawer-based 12-foot trailer over the next few days after Christmas, and I imagine it will look pretty different from anything here. Pictures will be up soon!:thumbsup:


Cant wait to see it ..


----------



## texastutt

Mitchell Const. said:


> ...I just need to design a decent outfeed table


I'm working on that for my Bosh... If you get one built post it and if I beat you to the punch I'll do the same.


----------



## Mitchell Const.

sounds good:thumbsup:


----------



## jhark123

Mitchell Const. said:


> [
> 
> JHARK and MITCHELL Const. what do ya'll think of the Rigid table saws?


 
it wasn't my first choice but it has proved to be a pretty good saw I just need to design a decent outfeed table[/quote]


It is a decent saw. I don't like the guard compared to the bosch or the new makita. I wish I had paid extra for the bosch since I use the guard almost all the time. That said the fence has stayed square and the saw seems to have enough power when combined with frued thin kerf 24T ripping blade.


----------



## gillisonconstru

BuildersII said:


> I'm going to be putting together a drawer-based 12-foot trailer over the next few days after Christmas, and I imagine it will look pretty different from anything here. Pictures will be up soon!:thumbsup:


Hey man have you got started anxious to see your progress,


----------



## [email protected]

nice trailer ideas


----------



## Cole82

Not like you guys have seen this.. HA


----------



## Ayerzee

Just saw a few pics of the cabinets you built for your trailer. Very nice!


----------



## BuildersII

gillisonconstru said:


> Hey man have you got started anxious to see your progress,


Ok, so I've FINALLY gotten the opportunity to start working on this (we've just been buried in snow and sub zero temperatures for the last 3 weeks) today. I do have some CAD mockups of the basic design, showing structure and the various things we'd have attached to it. We're a small remodeling company that does a little bit of everything, and we have to save time by eliminating trips for that "one tool we forgot". We bought a 10' trailer for about $500, put in $100 worth of parts to repair and then the estimated cost of building the drawers, painting, etc is about another $500 or so.

Here are the CAD mockups.
http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac270/buildersii/Trailer1.gif
http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac270/buildersii/Trailer2.gif
http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac270/buildersii/Trailer3.gif
http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac270/buildersii/Trailer4.gif


----------



## woodworkbykirk

nice setup, clean and organized, 

on another note how do you like that bostich compressor, my pc pancake is about to die and i saw that compressor with a bundle for a decent price. ill be using it mainly for trim but some light framing as well


----------



## Cole82

woodworkbykirk said:


> nice setup, clean and organized,
> 
> on another note how do you like that bostich compressor, my pc pancake is about to die and i saw that compressor with a bundle for a decent price. ill be using it mainly for trim but some light framing as well


 I think you are talking about me right?

Yeah that thing is a beast it easily runs 2 guys running trim. Runs one framer just fine cycles more but never out of air. The best part is how durable it is. It was dropped of a roof and cracked the plastic case. Doesn't seem to affect anything.

Cole


----------



## TBFGhost

How loud is it?


----------



## Cole82

I would say average loudness. It isn't like my old little senco, but isn't a gas rol-air.


----------



## BuildersII

I'm just editing my post to keep from spamming this thread with photos. Here's my latest progress (not that anyone cares ) on the trailer. I've probably put about 15 hours into it thus far and have just completed the assembly of the drawer bodies. It's taken a bit longer than I expected as I put in a dado to mount the drawer bases to the sides.


----------



## kayn_os

I have three weeks until my next major job that I need my trailer for. Tomorrow I'm going to pick up materials for the shelving. I've picked up a lot of great ideas from here and I am going to adapt them to what I am looking for for my set-up. I'll take pics of the trailer tomorrow before I start. It's a 7x16 v-nose that is getting set up for construction on one side and tile work on the other.


----------



## wiredd

*my trailer and trailer im building*

I love that there are people out there that do yhr things i do i have been tricking out work vans and trailers for 10 years they have really grown in that time i cant linkpictures till i have 15 post my site is jackofalltradesbygeorg.com go to rv section and see more pics maybe i can figure out how to load pics on here George


----------



## wiredd

*I did it here is 1 picture*

This is a picture from the back doors


----------



## wiredd

I have have done more upgrades those lights are temps the ones in now are perfect


----------



## TBFGhost

First time I have seen a finished floor in a trailer! Nice.


----------



## texastutt

That's one pimped trailer... is that where you go when your wife kicks you out of the house?


----------



## wiredd

Thanks there very durable i have hade a 16 x 30 complete deck package on that floor and still in good shape plus thanks to home depot i can change it for 96 cent sqft


----------



## wiredd

And my wife comes to find me in that dog house im always there


----------



## wiredd

that took some time


----------



## wiredd




----------



## wiredd




----------



## wiredd




----------



## wiredd




----------



## wiredd




----------



## wiredd




----------



## wiredd

This is all i have so far long way to go still have to plumb the air


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

wiredd said:


>


Are you making jam? :thumbsup:

Sweet setup though. Loved desiging the layout of my trailer to suit the way i worked.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Heres mine. I thought i had posted it on here before but i must have done it on another forum!


----------



## steves

Here's my home away from home


----------



## tlkropf86

Nice setup there BBConstruction..... very impressed. You don't have
an affinity for Makita Tools do you??? :thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

tlkropf86 said:


> Nice setup there BBConstruction..... very impressed. You don't have
> an affinity for Makita Tools do you??? :thumbup:


Lol thanks tlkrop 86 been asked that a few times on jobs. To be honest i dont think you can beat them for price/peformance and they aint let me down. I would have many more if they would just release some of the tools you can get in the UK and Japan. US seems to have a very limited selection of Makita tools for some reason.


----------



## Chasing Dreams

Got the trailer finished up for the most part today. Here are the finished pics.


----------



## Chasing Dreams

more pics


----------



## Chasing Dreams

3 more pics


----------



## wheeler

its a coin toss between tcleve4911 and chasing dreams, those are both very impressive set-ups.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Thats some serious large trailer. I recon mine could fit inside that lol.


----------



## Cole82

Chasing dreams is that going to pull ok with all the weight on the one side like that?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I would think it would be ok. I recon 80% of my weight is on my left side but the trailer sits perfectly level. I have had a few instances of the trailer swaying but the trailer sway control kicked in on the truck and sorted that out. But they were both with high cross winds. I recon uneven tire wera would be the main factor. reminds me i should rotate my trailer wheels.


----------



## RussellF

Lots of nice setups in this thread.........I was wondering, what do you guys do in the cold climates for things like the caulking, paint,glue and other things that should not get frozen..........I did not read through this whole thread so I am sorry if someone mentioned it. It is a pain in the azz to take that stuff out all the time because of the cold temperatures. I just leave my stuff in there and hope for the best. Not a real lot of perishables in there anyway.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

RussellF said:


> Lots of nice setups in this thread.........I was wondering, what do you guys do in the cold climates for things like the caulking, paint,glue and other things that should not get frozen..........I did not read through this whole thread so I am sorry if someone mentioned it. It is a pain in the azz to take that stuff out all the time because of the cold temperatures. I just leave my stuff in there and hope for the best. Not a real lot of perishables in there anyway.


 
I have never had an issue with caulk or glue going bad with freezing in all the years i been plumbing. It's more of a hassle really. In fact i think i remember seeing on the back of some caulk tubes that you should just thaw it out and apply at room temperature. I used a 1 gallon bottle of frozen glue the other day to glue some ply sub floor down. Took almost 2 days to thaw out though. I have no idea about paint though. You should be more worried about expiration date with silicons and caulk than freezing. Some company's even recommend freezing as a long term storage for glues and caulks. But i think it's more to do with silicon content of said product.


----------



## Chasing Dreams

Cole82 said:


> Chasing dreams is that going to pull ok with all the weight on the one side like that?


It pulls straight as an arrow. I have to leave one side open for hauling windows and doors. 

RussellF.....The trailer either comes into the shop at night or the silcones/caulks come in. During the winter the freezables live in buckets, and during the summer the go on a shelf.


----------



## slowforthecones

wiredd said:


>


What's your source/vendor for those empty plastic jars? I might want to buy a bunch of those myself. Tell us a little more about your electrical wiring setup? I'm thinking about putting a 12 foot FRP BOX on my F450 and using PTO to power a aux air conditioner or lighting?


----------



## mike backman

*to the Gills!*

This was taken about a year ago. since then it has been alot mor modified. so slick and made it for about $100


----------



## curtis fulton

very nice setups guys


----------



## displacedtexan

Nice setup Mike! I didn't know you could fit that much in a Taco!


----------



## brendanstl

Nowhere near done yet and I did this with leftovers from jobs.


----------



## brendanstl

Last post only let me add three so here's another


----------



## brendanstl

Still not done but the pictures with the drawers in the cabinet are recent


----------



## jerryc

Brendanstl, What material did you use for the cabinet fronts? Looks good!


----------



## brendanstl

jerryc said:


> Brendanstl, What material did you use for the cabinet fronts? Looks good!


Thanks Jerry. I used a pine 1x10 ripped down to 9" for the top four drawers and ripped down a 1x8 to 6 1/2" then joined two pieces together to make a 13" front for the bottom drawer.


----------



## HaganRenovation

Thought I through some pictures up since this is where I got the ideas for my trailers a while back.


----------



## john5mt

Where are you guys getting those yellow and black parts organizers for that have the lids on them?


----------



## tcleve4911

They are Stanley organizers form Homeboy Depot


----------



## Ten Fingers

Where's all the crap that hides the floor of my rig?


----------



## displacedtexan

That crap costs productivity and money. I refuse to have it.


----------



## tcleve4911

I often look at the pics of these trailers and setups and always wonder how things travel.

Nothing worse than having all your neatly organized stuff on the floor when you open your doors getting to the site.

Just an observation.....

Story....
I forgot to lock the side door one day in a hurry and lost everyone of those bins coming around a corner. Nails screws, fasteners, everything right in the middle of the intersection.:blink:



I used a grain scoop and just shoveled it all into a couple of trash cans.
I'm still sorting that mess out.:sad:


----------



## noahweb




----------



## CanCritter

joasis said:


> You an I both know you aren't coming to Oklahoma to drive a 55mph van home!:clap:


 
company l did my appreticship with had one of these....they actully worked great..being a old milk truck they could carry wieght and in the winter they would throw down some concrete blocks with corrogated alum on top then fill back of van up with sand and throw a base heater under the alum and it would keep the sand nice and warm....l would have no probs useing one of these vans if l had to

http://www.contractortalk.com/attac...-trailers-show-off-your-set-ups-vans-0011.jpg


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

tcleve4911 said:


> I often look at the pics of these trailers and setups and always wonder how things travel.
> 
> Nothing worse than having all your neatly organized stuff on the floor when you open your doors getting to the site.
> 
> Just an observation.....
> 
> Story....
> I forgot to lock the side door one day in a hurry and lost everyone of those bins coming around a corner. Nails screws, fasteners, everything right in the middle of the intersection.:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> I used a grain scoop and just shoveled it all into a couple of trash cans.
> I'm still sorting that mess out.:sad:


 
Lol


----------



## siding guy23

Some very nice set ups here. How many people leave thier trailers on site? Anyone with security systems? I ask because I am outgrowing my Chevy's 8' box. But at least my tools come home with me every night. What do you guys do?


----------



## Chasing Dreams

99% of the time, the trailer gets pulled back to the shop at night. It would cost way to much money to replace everything in there.


----------



## displacedtexan

I've got insurance on the trailer and contents, but rarely leave it. If I do it's in the driveway where they will block it in with their cars at night.


----------



## jcs1984




----------



## jerryc

I always make sure it is a good place to leave it parked, if not i find a nearby place to park mine. I also make sure it is a well lit area. I also have three locks on the back door and two on the front. I have ins. on the trailer but couldn't find anyone to ins. the contents. If anyone has any info on where to get some ins. for the contents, please let me know. I also see on this site where some of the guys here have trailer alarms, I also would like some info on that also. It's a shame that we all have to work so hard on protecting what we work so hard for. Maybe we need to sit, every now and then, inside our trailers and give them a big surprise with a 44 mag when they open the door!. Maybe then we can get the word out that we are not going to put up with theft. I think I'm speaking for all of us, we work to damn hard for what we have to have to go home and have to worry about some low life a**hole breaking into our trailers. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dan_Watson

jerryc said:


> I always make sure it is a good place to leave it parked, if not i find a nearby place to park mine. I also make sure it is a well lit area. I also have three locks on the back door and two on the front. I have ins. on the trailer but couldn't find anyone to ins. the contents. If anyone has any info on where to get some ins. for the contents, please let me know. I also see on this site where some of the guys here have trailer alarms, I also would like some info on that also. It's a shame that we all have to work so hard on protecting what we work so hard for. Maybe we need to sit, every now and then, inside our trailers and give them a big surprise with a 44 mag when they open the door!. Maybe then we can get the word out that we are not going to put up with theft. I think I'm speaking for all of us, we work to damn hard for what we have to have to go home and have to worry about some low life a**hole breaking into our trailers. Thanks for the info.


I believe its called Inland Marine Insurance. I have $5000 tool and equipment coverage, and its just through the same company that handles my gen. liability. I never have more than that left in one place so I am more than covered.


----------



## K&A Customs

jerryc 

It is inland marine like alwaysconfused said I have $15000 coverage and it does hardly any thing. $100 deductable from State Farm wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## JFRAME

05 14'6''x7'x7' doolittle


----------



## JFRAME

more pics


----------



## JFRAME

couple more


----------



## MAD Renovations

Here is a not so great pic of my trailer..... Needs to be cleaned out.










Cheers


----------



## John Galt

Nicely done by everyone. Jframe I really like the "feel" of yours. Kind of place for everything, everything in its place, but nothing brought along for the ride that does earn its keep on the rig. 

I sort of inherited a nice cargo trailer from my wife's antique business. It's an all aluminum Thule Tandem axled 7x16 V-nose w/ a ramp rear door and a side passage door. Ceiling is just under 7', has roof racks, plywood floor and walls w/ z-track all over the place, lights, vent, back-up camera and alarm, spare...the usual suspects. One of the handiest things that the dealer threw in were z-track clips that accept the end of a 2" wide piece of dimensional lumber. I've used them quite a few times to divide parts or all of the trailer interior horizontally when hauling cabinets, material and such. They can function sort of like the molded in ledges on many new truck beds and bed liners where the lumber cross bars work as load bars or as joists to support a piece of plywood and more stuff on top. The temptation is to overload but being mindful off the structure of the wall framing you can still get a tremendous amount of stuff moved with it. 

While I love the trailer for it's ease of maneuvering empty, it's finish and it tows like a dream, compared to a steel and aluminum model like the Wells Cargo it comes up a little short. While it did a great job for my wife because she could easily tow it behind her Honda mini van, and my Tundra doesn't even know it's back there, it is only rated as a 6,000 gvw trailer, whereas the Wells of similar exterior dimensions are rated at 7700 lbs. The difference in curb weight empty is about 500 lbs. so the net difference in cargo is a little over 1200 lbs. more in the Wells.

As I said this was originally purchased for moving furniture so it met those needs wonderfully, and if all you need was a lighter duty for hauling a modest tool load and still be able to move a full set of kitchen boxes, this is great. 

Anyway, now I'm adapting it for use as a portable boat repair and trim shop. Mainly going to haul a bunch of my Festool gear, with portable air and a genset. The order of the day is going to be ultra light weight storage to compensate for the trailer's cargo capacity limit (4250 lbs.) and to keep everything easy and cheap to tow. The Festool /Systainer stuff is efficient and reasonably light weight so I'm starting by adapting to those for everything else that I can. The idea is to be able to pull all or most of the organizers and tools out quickly to use the whole space for moving cabinets or small show boats. Right now I'm just stacking the Systainers and use one of their hand trucks to pull a stack out and it works fine but I'm trying to come up with a more elegant means of keeping the stacks of tool boxes vertical without simply lashing them to the wall. It's a work in progress and I'll throw some pics up when I get the chance.

Also need a ladder to get to the ladder racks, which are kind of crude square tube aluminum, but a major arse pain to use because the V-nose slopes down and it's a heck of a reach over the nose to the middle of the front rack to tie stuff down.

As for security, I use a self contained 12v. Cobra system that is set to warn me if it is disturbed. I can chose to enable or disable the on-board siren depending on where I am. If I'm leaving it somewhere that I can't get back to it pretty quickly I'll turn the siren on in hopes of scaring off the thief. At other locations I keep it silent so that I can approach the miscreant in the act or turn my dogs loose. 

Yes I realize that there's a liability issue and the thief would probably sue me if my dogs ate parts of him, but I also have that under control 'cuz I still have my mini-excavator and it digs a nice square edged hole down to 12', so no fuss, no muss, no lawyers. 

I also have motion activated digital video surveillance on the property with IR cameras 'cuz my shop is on the back forty and a bit remote. The DVR is a computer that can send me streaming video and notifications on my cell if it is set off. Now I'm trying to rig the same type of cam on the trailer and in it. 

I also use some kind of Monster tongue lock with a Master latch lock, cabled wheel chocks and covered masters on the back door. The side door has a latch lock and dead bolt that is reasonable but it still needs another hasp of some sort. I don't often use the full suit of armor but it's nice to know that you have it when you need it.

Had Inland Marine coverage from Erie at one time...very affordable. Problem was they never ever accepted a claim. Had a new Bobcat stolen from a biz that did service work for us. They said sue him. I found the machine on a site a year later (machine now had 1000 hrs. more on it - boom bent, cut and spliced - control panel and seat destroyed - tracks shot, etc.) . I refile for the vandalism and they say wait for the criminal trial. He beats the criminal charge (says some black guy stopped by his house on a Sunday and offered him a 30K+ machine for $4K...and it flew w/ the judge). I try again...again they say sue him yourself. They plain suck. You get what you pay for, although I had similar difficulties with Cat insurance as well, but that's for another thread.


----------



## TileLady

OK, since I used this great thread to get ideas for my new trailer, I figured I'd show my (nearly) finished trailer setup. I still have more to do but the bulk of it is done. It's not nearly as nice as some on this thread but thanks to all those who have contributed.


----------



## TileLady

A few more pics.


----------



## nuwest

I really like your simple CLEAN layout....and tiedowns along wall....


----------



## basswood

...


----------



## Chasing Dreams

basswood said:


> ...


Wow,..... That would give the customer the "warm fuzzies" seeing that pull up behind the "freshly" hired contractor :w00t:


----------



## tcleve4911

*Any job, anywhere ...$200.00*


----------



## gillisonconstru

Here is my trailer just finished organizing and rebuilding it not 100% but it works well so far and has been enjoyable to work out of.


----------



## gillisonconstru

a few more......


----------



## TNTRenovate

JFrame I like the fact that when you look at your setup you can tell it gets used.


----------



## jrr02005

What an excellent thread!

I've just started building my 8.5 x 18 and think i might have to make some modifications since this thread gave me a ton of good ideas. I will make sure to post some pics when I'm finished. Thanks to all those that posted!


----------



## TBFGhost

TileLady said:


> OK, since I used this great thread to get ideas for my new trailer, I figured I'd show my (nearly) finished trailer setup. I still have more to do but the bulk of it is done. It's not nearly as nice as some on this thread but thanks to all those who have contributed.


 
How does she handle with all the weight on one side? What size trailer is that?


----------



## kswoodbutcher

Thanks to all who have posted. I pulled a new 7x16 back from Tulsa to replace my old 6x16 Iron Ox two weeks ago, and just now painting the inside white so I can see good. Its nice to have a clean slate to start with. Then I will put all this good info from this thread to use. Thanks again!


----------



## BackyardBuilder

whats the best "must have" in your trailer and whats the "should'a done without" in your trailer?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Mines prob my draws and systainers. I have moved many thing around in my trailer over the time I have had it and now I have dialed it in just how I want it. I made the mistake of trying to fit every tool I own into the trailer and it was getting to ful. Now I have only the tools I may use on a job and not the tools I won't use.


----------



## Dan_Watson

kscontracting said:


> hows ryobi working out for you :laughing:


That's not The green I'm used to seeing on here.


----------



## john5mt

Hey kato wheres the pics of the trailer? I showed you mine, show me yours


----------



## Gregorydandc

pinwheel said:


> Almost embarrassed to show how dirty my truck is.


HAHAHAHA :laughing: (& Jenny)


----------



## katoman

john5mt said:


> Hey kato wheres the pics of the trailer? I showed you mine, show me yours


Here you go -


----------



## txgencon

Have the LEO's in your area gotten really strict with trailer registrations and weights like they have here in North Texas?


----------



## svronthmve

(Post removed by user)

I posted a jab here at a member several days ago. I've had several days to think things over and decided it was a poor choice of conduct on my part and not the way I wish to be perceived. Wanted to remove it and extend my sincere apologies to the member (Anti-wingnut).


----------



## Cole82

svronthmve :thumbsup:

Cole


----------



## displacedtexan

txgencon said:


> Have the LEO's in your area gotten really strict with trailer registrations and weights like they have here in North Texas?


OK doesn't even have registration for private trailers...


----------



## lavigne

*Siding setup*

Here is mine, Just recently got the rack installed. Few more things to get, but getting there.


----------



## knpc

We just got our first enclosed trailer, it's a 2009 7x14. This thread was a great source for ideas on how to set it up. It was a bare trailer when we got it, this is what we've done so far.

-black rubber tile floor
-urethaned walls
-built all cabinets and workbench
-bought bin shelving unit
-welded hanging rack for cords and hoses
-added led backup lights
-put diamond plate on the ramp

Still have a bit more to do and stock it, but it's getting there


----------



## knpc

more pics


----------



## knpc

last couple pics


----------



## katoman

Nice set up :thumbup: Is that sheet vynil on the floor?


----------



## vos

why the loupes on the bench?


----------



## TNTRenovate

vos said:


> why the loupes on the bench?


Make sure that you a ready for the answer...:whistling


----------



## knpc

vos said:


> why the loupes on the bench?


They are there so when I'm picking up and bringing windows etc. to the job I can lean them against the workbench and run a rachet strap around them.


----------



## knpc

katoman said:


> Nice set up :thumbup: Is that sheet vynil on the floor?


it's 2'x2' commercial rubber flooring, 1/8'' thick. should hold up well and easy to clean.


----------



## vos

TNTSERVICES said:


> Make sure that you a ready for the answer...:whistling


Sr. I believe I am lol


----------



## kswoodbutcher

Nice setup KNPC. Those ramps are nice for us old farts :wheelchair:


----------



## katoman

Knpc, the only thing I would change are those loop hooks. 

Have a look at the way I did it in my trailer. They're out of the way.


----------



## Ninjaframer

Had to have it ready, we were working about 70 miles from home so I had to have everything there. I wont work on Sunday so it was that night or tell my crew to take Monday off. My wife was pretty understanding- mush have been the drugs they gave her


----------



## Premier_929

WILDWILL... I like the Costco shelves, they're adjustable and no saw dust and crap gets caught on them. nice.


----------



## handyandrew

*new trailer set up*

just picked this up, been using the bed of my truck for a while now. just turns into a big mess and then it all gets rained on, now im finally organized and dry with a microwave! leftovers should pay for a good chunk of the 5000. within a couple yrs. would love ideas to improve it.


----------



## Spencer

Thanks for posting and welcome. I love trailer shots.


----------



## Chasing Dreams

Congrats on the new trailer!

A year from now, your going to wonder how in the heck you did without it.


----------



## CocaCustom

CocaCustom said:


> Here's my rig.... Always changing as more and more stuff gets piled in! My fav feature is my LED lights!


Updated pics of the current trailer setup...
Added a pic of the truck and trailer at a job building some sheds. Added stacks to the truck....no more soot across the side of the trailer!


----------



## mehtwo

CocaCustom said:


> Updated pics of the current trailer setup...
> Added a pic of the truck and trailer at a job building some sheds. Added stacks to the truck....no more soot across the side of the trailer!


Is that a 14 or 16 footer?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

mehtwo said:


> Is that a 14 or 16 footer?


looks like a 16


----------



## CocaCustom

mehtwo said:


> Is that a 14 or 16 footer?


14x7


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CocaCustom said:


> 14x7


Looks like your wheels are further back on the trailer than mine then as your front end looks longer than mine.


----------



## kubie

how do the tools on the top shelf stay put?
i got tired of cleaning up tools, nails, ect off my trailer floor..spent 2.5 hrs packing it all into my garage and remaking the shelving(for the 3rd time)






Ninjaframer said:


> Just got this yesterday and outfitted it last night- LATE last night. My wife delivered our daughter at 2pm so I was out at midnight getting it ready for work on Monday. the things you gotta do when you work for yourself!


----------



## Cole82

kubie said:


> how do the tools on the top shelf stay put?
> i got tired of cleaning up tools, nails, ect off my trailer floor..spent 2.5 hrs packing it all into my garage and remaking the shelving(for the 3rd time)


either make the shelves angled so it slides to the back or make a front stop at of one x four.


Last resort buy a torsion axle trailer, I don't have that problem.:whistling

Cole


----------



## Chasing Dreams

Hey Cole,..... How bout some updated picks of that mobile man cave you outfitted! I would like to see any changes you have made to it since you made and installed the cabinets/shelves!


----------



## Cole82

Chasing Dreams said:


> Hey Cole,..... How bout some updated picks of that mobile man cave you outfitted! I would like to see any changes you have made to it since you made and installed the cabinets/shelves!


My trailer doesn't get used a whole lot anymore honestly I added a bunch of tool boxes to the truck. I can fit an unbelievable amount of stuff in them. The trailer shelves haven't changed at all. It was just too long of a rig with the truck having a 12' bed then the trailer on the back too. Didn't like driving it around everyday.

Cole


----------



## Splinter

Cole82 said:


> Last resort buy a torsion axle trailer, I don't have that problem.:whistling
> 
> Cole


I have a torsion axle in my 5x8, but still wind up with stuff on the floor. I've also been known to drive like a crazy person though... :laughing:


----------



## Chasing Dreams

Very nice rig Cole!:thumbsup:


----------



## mehtwo

Cole82 said:


> My trailer doesn't get used a whole lot anymore honestly I added a bunch of tool boxes to the truck. I can fit an unbelievable amount of stuff in them. The trailer shelves haven't changed at all. It was just too long of a rig with the truck having a 12' bed then the trailer on the back too. Didn't like driving it around everyday.
> 
> Cole


How long is your tool trailer?


----------



## Cole82

mehtwo said:


> How long is your tool trailer?


7x14 plus 3' v nose

It wouldn't be so bad, but the truck takes a mile to make a U turn. 

Cole


----------



## CanningCustom

thats ok send that trailer up here ill put it to good use


----------



## Premier_929

Cole82...NICE! perfect size, I have a 12x6 and could use a little more..


----------



## jb4211

BCConstruction said:


> Wish I could say I was the main bread earner but sorry to say that's my wife lol. She bought me the truck, trailer and the bulk of my tools when i moved to the US.


Ok, Ok...what's your secret?? Be honest, was it Viagra?


----------



## AA Carpentry

Finally upgraded to a 6x10 v front. trailer is an aluma. Great trailers everything is aluminum except the axle, no slippery wooden floor, no rust or cross metal corrosion. Its crazy moving from my 5x8 to this how much extra useable space with the extra head room and couple feet. Heres a few pics, I mostly do finish carpentry and home maintenence. it would great to have some of the 16 and 18 foot trailers some of you guys tow, right now my situation finds it hard to justify. tablets actin up could some one help with the pics?


http://s91.photobucket.com/albums/k309/tysonsalla/?action=view&current=20120312_202315.jpg

http://s91.photobucket.com/albums/k309/tysonsalla/?action=view&current=20120312_202258.jpg

http://s91.photobucket.com/albums/k309/tysonsalla/?action=view&current=20120312_202212.jpg


----------



## skillman

AA Carpentry said:


> Finally upgraded to a 6x10 v front. trailer is an aluma. Great trailers everything is aluminum except the axle, no slippery wooden floor, no rust or cross metal corrosion. Its crazy moving from my 5x8 to this how much extra useable space with the extra head room and couple feet. Heres a few pics, I mostly do finish carpentry and home maintenence.
> 
> 
> Looks nice AA :thumbsup:. The nail gun box is cute . .


----------



## Artworks

I have a 6 x 12 v nose, & it is never big enough. But I do all aspects of the trade, so carry quite a bit of stuff. Keeping up the "house cleaning" is biggest thing. I doubt if I go bigger because it right size to manuver , park in driveway & doesn't break bank for fuel to pull around. I been meaning to post pic's when I got it fall of '09. I figured I wait till I got it set up "right" , lol.


----------



## jb4211

Artworks said:


> I have a 6 x 12 v nose, & it is never big enough. But I do all aspects of the trade, so carry quite a bit of stuff. Keeping up the "house cleaning" is biggest thing. I doubt if I go bigger because it right size to manuver , park in driveway & doesn't break bank for fuel to pull around. I been meaning to post pic's when I got it fall of '09. I figured I wait till I got it set up "right" , lol.


I have the same size: 6x12, but not the V. I just installed open, wooden shelving. Each shelf is 8' long. I trashed all of my plastic tool boxes (DeWalt, Makita, etc.) and have all of the tools out in the open on the shelf. Best move that I made. Now if I need something, it's right out in the open.


----------



## JT Wood

Brutus said:


> Wow! You truly optimized the space.
> 
> I know a framer who uses that size, has half the gear, and it's a total mess.... His looks full when you open the door..


like this :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jb4211 said:


> Ok, Ok...what's your secret?? Be honest, was it Viagra?


She had bad eye sight I guess then she was stuck with me after that.


----------



## jb4211

BCConstruction said:


> She had bad eye sight I guess then she was stuck with me after that.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tony Mac

How do you keep all your tools and boxes in place when you are going from site to site. I use tie down netting over the shelving to stop the mixed up mess.


----------



## svronthmve

Tony Mac said:


> How do you keep all your tools and boxes in place when you are going from site to site. I use tie down netting over the shelving to stop the mixed up mess.


Is your driving that bad? :laughing:

I have a 2" lip on the front of the shelf & then a bungy cord about 5" above that.

The only time I have stuff end up on the floor is when I forget & leave something on the workbench area.


----------



## BKFranks

Here's what it looks like inside: 
http://woodgears.ca/workshop/workshop_pano.jpg


----------



## Brutus

JT Wood said:


> like this :laughing:


I would lose my mind looking for something in there.........


----------



## woodworkbykirk

Brutus said:


> I would lose my mind looking for something in there.........


would lose your mind???


----------



## JT Wood

Brutus said:


> I would lose my mind looking for something in there.........


This day was the final straw.

I went from a 6x10 

to a 7x14 v nose

Just did the math, went from a 60'sq/ft trailer to a 105 sq/ft trailer


----------



## Brutus

JT Wood said:


> This day was the final straw.
> 
> I went from a 6x10
> 
> to a 7x14 v nose
> 
> Just did the math, went from a 60'sq/ft trailer to a 105 sq/ft trailer


Remember the golden rule.... Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## JT Wood

Brutus said:


> Remember the golden rule.... Pics or it didn't happen.


Ill snap a few pics tomorrow, but I'm ashamed to say it still looks cluttered.

But I know where everything is, and I can at least get in the door:laughing:

I only seem to get around to cleaning it up every couple months, I'm just too busy


----------



## JT Wood

this is what it looks like as of 4:30 this afternoon


----------



## kyle_dmr

That trailer and rear of the truck look VERY familar.. It isnt by any chance a Rance Aluminum is it? And perhaps a white superduty  I happen to rock BOTH of those, in the same size even.


----------



## CanningCustom

lol you mean my future trailer after i steel yours  i looked at thise Neo trailers up north. Man i dont know i think im interested.................ps stay out of my osb lol


----------



## JT Wood

CanningCustom said:


> lol you mean my future trailer after i steel yours  i looked at thise Neo trailers up north. Man i dont know i think im interested.................ps stay out of my osb lol


yep it's going up in price too


----------



## JT Wood

kyle_dmr said:


> That trailer and rear of the truck look VERY familar.. It isnt by any chance a Rance Aluminum is it? And perhaps a white superduty  I happen to rock BOTH of those, in the same size even.


yep f350,

I don't even know what kind of trailer it is.:laughing:


----------



## timberrat

Well just bough this 04 7x16 stripped it primered the walls with zinser123 and ganna treat the floor with thompsons water seal got a bench built and miter saw station ganna put tool storage umddr benches and on pass side with scew and bolt bins on bench in front I have a ways to go yet as its nowhere complete but have good start and tons of awesome ideas on here it has a/c and heat


----------



## 1pooldigger

*Xtratuff Trailers*



FLIPPING KING said:


> anybody have or heard of xtra tuff trailers in georgia, they have VERY cheap and appears to be well made trailers.


Sorry to say I have, purchased 1 in January. Steer clear, cheapest materials, very poor workmanship, owner will not return phone calls, probably due to sooooo many problems. May last 2 years before falling completely apart. Check out BBB reviews they are poor company!!!!


----------



## svronthmve

1pooldigger said:


> Sorry to say I have, purchased 1 in January. Steer clear, cheapest materials, very poor workmanship, owner will not return phone calls, probably due to sooooo many problems. May last 2 years before falling completely apart. Check out BBB reviews they are poor company!!!!


WARNING! WARNING! This is a comment from a 1 post wonder! 

I Googled reviews on extra tuff trailers in Georgia. They're reviewed all over the place & they were almost 100% positive, except for 1pooldigger who also appeared there with his identical negative review. (1 of his posts was on the 4 cycle go-cart racing forum)


----------



## FrehouseRemdlin

I've had an extra tough for a year or so now and I have been extremely pleased with it. Seems to be well built and the materials used seem to be above average.


----------



## SDL Electrical

Lots of good ideas in here. Just waiting for the trailer i ordered to arrive, then I'll be sure to post some pics.


----------



## srwcontracting

Can't believe I've been dealing with this so long!
For the first time, I am organized!


----------



## Premier_929

oh my god, THATS TERRIBLE. I could not work in that..


----------



## Artworks

I try and "regroup" once a week, and or every 2nd week. Keep from tripping over crap getting to onter stuff. Or when I change work site's. Best is to put things back were they belong @ end of the day !


----------



## C&RConstruction

This is my setup, kind of a mess right now.


----------



## rbeach31

I'm a contractor in Central New York, I'm interested in a 8'6'' Wide x 24' long x 7' inside height 14k GVWR. Enclosed trailer with barn doors and flat nose. I would like all framing at 16'' OC as of local snow conditions and so i can walk on roof i would be interested in ordering it without the inside finished other than the floor. (Ill finish as i would like.) I would like the side door back at least 6' from the front and a rv lock on side door. i would like 4 sections of ladder rack and a ladder mounted to front to access roof. A 22' awning and 2 - flush mount floodlights on curb side of trailer. 2 roof vents. A pull out ramp and Back up lights.

What do you guys think? Am i on the right track?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

rbeach31 said:


> I'm a contractor in Central New York, I'm interested in a 8'6'' Wide x 24' long x 7' inside height 14k GVWR. Enclosed trailer with barn doors and flat nose. I would like all framing at 16'' OC as of local snow conditions and so i can walk on roof i would be interested in ordering it without the inside finished other than the floor. (Ill finish as i would like.) I would like the side door back at least 6' from the front and a rv lock on side door. i would like 4 sections of ladder rack and a ladder mounted to front to access roof. A 22' awning and 2 - flush mount floodlights on curb side of trailer. 2 roof vents. A pull out ramp and Back up lights.
> 
> What do you guys think? Am i on the right track?


Most trailer builders could build that easy but I would be more worried about parking a 20ft trailer in central new York


----------



## Tinstaafl

BCConstruction said:


> I would be more worried about parking a 20ft trailer in central new York


He's from Oswego, not NYC.


----------



## rbeach31

Parking is one issue as in our city you are not allowed to leave a trailer on the road without it connected to a truck. We can get a permit but thats per job and at another office. I figured i would rather have that extra length and not be sorry i didn't


----------



## rbeach31

Also want to say thanks to every one on this site. I have had a 1986 step van for 3 years and knew i would have to put her down soon as I'm on my second engine trans going and she has more electrical issues (would need own thread). Reading all your post and comments has made it easer for me to figure out what works and what don't.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Tinstaafl said:


> He's from Oswego, not NYC.


Dont know what ya rolling eyes at me for? he was the one who said central new york and neither of US said NYC :blink:


----------



## svronthmve

rbeach31 said:


> I'm a contractor in Central New York, I'm interested in a 8'6'' Wide x 24' long x 7' inside height 14k GVWR. Enclosed trailer with barn doors and flat nose. I would like all framing at 16'' OC as of local snow conditions and so i can walk on roof i would be interested in ordering it without the inside finished other than the floor. (Ill finish as i would like.) I would like the side door back at least 6' from the front and a rv lock on side door. i would like 4 sections of ladder rack and a ladder mounted to front to access roof. A 22' awning and 2 - flush mount floodlights on curb side of trailer. 2 roof vents. A pull out ramp and Back up lights.
> 
> What do you guys think? Am i on the right track?


Not sure about all trailer manufacturers, but the one I deal with here in NY (Carmate) won't ship a trailer without the interior wood in place. It's part of the structural integrity. So you may have to get it finished & then pull it off after it arrives & make your own modifications. 

Yes, you can order doors, vents, etc almost any place on the trailer you want them. I ordered 2 doors on the curb side of mine. 1 is an entrance door. The other allows access to power tools from the exterior too (obviously they are from the interior!)

I put electrical, lighting, & shore power in mine. I also have an inverter and an alarm system among other things.

As I've said before though, buy the best quality trailer you can afford. There ARE quality differences contrary to what some will tell you.

Also, don't skimp...buy as big as you can afford & get heavier duty axles than you think you'll use. You WILL overload it & you WILL fill it up & run out of room!

If I can help you, feel free to pm me.


----------



## woodchuck2

Updated pics of mine, not as nice as BC's but it works well for me.


----------



## woodchuck2

couple more pics, one with inverter from harbor freight and the last was taken a month ago with a stand-by generator loaded for delivery.


----------



## rbeach31

svronthmve said:


> Not sure about all trailer manufacturers, but the one I deal with here in NY (Carmate) won't ship a trailer without the interior wood in place. It's part of the structural integrity. So you may have to get it finished & then pull it off after it arrives & make your own modifications.
> 
> Yes, you can order doors, vents, etc almost any place on the trailer you want them. I ordered 2 doors on the curb side of mine. 1 is an entrance door. The other allows access to power tools from the exterior too (obviously they are from the interior!)
> 
> I put electrical, lighting, & shore power in mine. I also have an inverter and an alarm system among other things.
> 
> As I've said before though, buy the best quality trailer you can afford. There ARE quality differences contrary to what some will tell you.
> 
> Also, don't skimp...buy as big as you can afford & get heavier duty axles than you think you'll use. You WILL overload it & you WILL fill it up & run out of room!
> 
> If I can help you, feel free to pm me.


well i have been looking at a lot of trailer company's and ill have to check to see what ones will not put up the sheathing on the inside. i have a buddy with a spray foam trailer and he is going to insulate it for me after i do the wiring.


----------



## mattrich

I guess you're talking about my cut table, as I call it. It's just plywood legs and rails with half-lap joints that interlock. I built it for use with my track saw so I would'nt have to worry about cutting up my good work table but still have support for a full panel. I'll use it with some scraps of PB for routing and small parts cutting or just for a extra work surface. That plywood gusset is there because I ran over that rail. Works like a charm for me. Here's some more pics.


----------



## jlyons

Sweet I like it.


----------



## kubie

pizalm said:


> My brother opens the door of his trailer and I get agitated with how cramped it is. I pretty much exactly what he has but I can walk in with no issues. His trailer you need to pull stuff out of to even think about going in. He could organize it better but being a little bigger is always a bonus IMO. Mine might be a little harder to park now and then but the extra space makes it worth it. Go a little bigger than you think you need.


my 7x14 is a mess, ive redone it 3 times and still sux

always seems to look good, then realize....i have waaay to many tools that wont fit, but need them all.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

kubie said:


> my 7x14 is a mess, ive redone it 3 times and still sux
> 
> always seems to look good, then realize....i have waaay to many tools that wont fit, but need them all.


You can get them to fit. Just take a lot of figuring out. I have 95% of my tools in my 7x14 with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

mattrich said:


> I guess you're talking about my cut table, as I call it. It's just plywood legs and rails with half-lap joints that interlock. I built it for use with my track saw so I would'nt have to worry about cutting up my good work table but still have support for a full panel. I'll use it with some scraps of PB for routing and small parts cutting or just for a extra work surface. That plywood gusset is there because I ran over that rail. Works like a charm for me. Here's some more pics.


Wouldn't you take up less room with 2 saw horses, 2x4's and a sheet off advantech? Seems like a lot of parts to cart about for just a cutting table.


----------



## Aaron Berk

BCConstruction said:


> Wouldn't you take up less room with 2 saw horses, 2x4's and a sheet off advantech? Seems like a lot of parts to cart about for just a cutting table.


His cut table looks sturdier than horses and 2x4's


----------



## Alska101

I have a table based on his plans. I got the plans from him but had to make a few changes for my table. love it!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJoGTf6KL8s&feature=youtube_gdata_player

well worth the set up time and 1000% better the saw horses and 2x4s.. don't get me wrong I did that for ever.. but the table is the way


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Alska101 said:


> I have a table based on his plans. I got the plans from him but had to make a few changes for my table. love it!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJoGTf6KL8s&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> well worth the set up time and 1000% better the saw horses and 2x4s.. don't get me wrong I did that for ever.. but the table is the way


I just bought his plans for the work bench too. I don't have a shop:blink: and will have to wing it:blink: Did you cut it in a shop or use a CNC? Maybe I could ask my son if he could cut it in school on the CNC? I see I have to get the plans printed out at a print shop on 11"X17" to see them:blink: And too bad they are so jumboed up with the metric numbers in there!


----------



## Alska101

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I just bought his plans for the work bench too. I don't have a shop:blink: and will have to wing it:blink: Did you cut it in a shop or use a CNC? Maybe I could ask my son if he could cut it in school on the CNC? I see I have to get the plans printed out at a print shop on 11"X17" to see them:blink: And too bad they are so jumboed up with the metric numbers in there!


welcome to my world 1/2standard and 1/2metric ... its all fun.

I made it in the back yard, would love a cnc.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Alska101 said:


> welcome to my world 1/2standard and 1/2metric ... its all fun.
> 
> I made it in the back yard, would love a cnc.


I think ha needs to make 2 separate plans, one metric and one American:thumbsup:
It dose look like a great setup though,,,


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Aaron Berk said:


> His cut table looks sturdier than horses and 2x4's


I have had over 50 sheets of drywall, 60+ 2x4's and 10+ pieces of ply stacked on mine in the past with me on top of it all in some cases. How much sturdier do you need? It can also be setup on uneven ground and gives you a dead level surface to cut on. Plus it's much less time to construct and takes up less space than the above table.

This is the only pic I have of the setup but it couldn't be much more simpler and easy to construct. I use this table more so than my 2 mft3's as it gives you 100% support of a 8x4 sheet. I have even used foam board as the cutting board when I didn't have any 8x4 sheets to use.


----------



## kubie

i have those same horses, sturdy yes


just dont let your helper slam down a sheet of osb or they will flatten


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

kubie said:


> i have those same horses, sturdy yes
> 
> 
> just dont let your helper slam down a sheet of osb or they will flatten


Your helper must be pretty strong. The fatmax version can hold 3000lb per pair:blink:


----------



## CanningCustom

BC love the saw bud, but can you paint your stand lol bumble bees and makita dont mix  Oh yeah and on topic, my fat max saw horses are great. You must have done something to break them before he slammed the osb down.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CanningCustom said:


> BC love the saw bud, but can you paint your stand lol bumble bees and makita dont mix  Oh yeah and on topic, my fat max saw horses are great. You must have done something to break them before he slammed the osb down.


That was about 3 years ago that pic. Replaced everything in that pic except saw horses lol.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

BCConstruction said:


> That was about 3 years ago that pic. Replaced everything in that pic except saw horses lol.


I'm rockin the same setup.


----------



## mbryan

Holy crap. I have the same miter saw, stand and table saw. Love them all. Especially like the height from the miter saw stand.


----------



## Munsen00

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> I'm rockin the same setup.


That's not right, get that makita off that dewalt stand. Get the dewalt saw on there.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Munsen00 said:


> That's not right, get that makita off that dewalt stand. Get the dewalt saw on there.


You mean put the dewalt stand with the dewalt saw in the dumpster lol


----------



## Munsen00

BCConstruction said:


> You mean put the dewalt stand with the dewalt saw in the dumpster lol


No I mean I like my dewalt saw, because I have no material restrictions, no breakdowns, no problems, ease of use, and good portability, with the stand.


----------



## svronthmve

Munsen00 said:


> No I mean I like my dewalt saw, because I have no material restrictions, no breakdowns, no problems, ease of use, and good portability, with the stand.


You must have gotten the only one! :laughing:


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

BCConstruction said:


> You mean put the dewalt stand with the dewalt saw in the dumpster lol


I actually don't mind the dewalt saw stand. I still have the DW716 saw that was on the stand before I got the makita, but it currently sits in my storage space (it's a backup saw...for now). I have a buddy with the same makita 1016 slider and a Bosch Gravity miter saw stand...wow that thing is heavy. Since I'm still working out of the back of my pickup, I prefer the dewalt stand as I can break it down to fit with all the other tools that go in the truck bed. My Bosch table saw / gravity stand take up about 1/4 of the bed already.

Anyhow, when I eventually get a trailer, I'll consider swapping to a fold down wheeled miter stand (like the Bosch). So far the Dewalt gets it done.


----------



## Munsen00

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> I actually don't mind the dewalt saw stand. I still have the DW716 saw that was on the stand before I got the makita, but it currently sits in my storage space (it's a backup saw...for now). I have a buddy with the same makita 1016 slider and a Bosch Gravity miter saw stand...wow that thing is heavy. Since I'm still working out of the back of my pickup, I prefer the dewalt stand as I can break it down to fit with all the other tools that go in the truck bed. My Bosch table saw / gravity stand take up about 1/4 of the bed already.
> 
> Anyhow, when I eventually get a trailer, I'll consider swapping to a fold down wheeled miter stand (like the Bosch). So far the Dewalt gets it done.


Can't beat the portability of that stand. I use a couple of fold up rollers with it, to extend material length capability, and ease of use.


----------



## Alska101

Munsen00 said:


> Can't beat the portability of that stand. I use a couple of fold up rollers with it, to extend material length capability, and ease of use.


I have used that stand for about 7 years now and love it. Its hard to beat the size of it. I mount it standing up right in the v of my trailer. It take up very little space. 

I have got the plans from Ron paulk for his saw stand just have not made one yet. I hope to have time soon.

The other stand i like is the fastcap setup. if you have not seen it look for fastcap on YouTube. well worth the time to watch. 

I was thinking my next setup will be a kapax saw with a Ron paulk stand with fastcap rails. total cost about 2500.00. Hard to get by the boss (wife lol) right now. I just told her i was spending about 3000.00 on a savage 110ba and scope.. that went over well! 

saw and stand will be next year.


----------



## TxElectrician

guess I'll post a few of mine


----------



## TxElectrician

one more


----------



## mbryan

Wow, very nice setup. How long did you spend cleaning that up just to take those pictures?


----------



## TxElectrician

mbryan said:


> Wow, very nice setup. How long did you spend cleaning that up just to take those pictures?


Thanks,

As a general rule, it looks like that every morning before it leaves the shop.

I can't stand working through clutter.


----------



## Munsen00

mbryan said:


> Wow, very nice setup. How long did you spend cleaning that up just to take those pictures?


Ya, really, I would be embarrassed to show how nice our shelves are, would be able to see past the crap on the floor. To easy to load too much in our 14' trailer.


----------



## Alska101

TxElectrician said:


> guess I'll post a few of mine


i just cant believe the one box is backwards!!! So sad.. I hate to see a mess like that in a trailer...lol. 

I try to keep my trailer that clean too. I hate wasting 20min looking for a part that will take 5min to install.

Very nice set up.

ps i have the same boxes from hom depot. love them. i put them on backwards too so they come out faster and i have them labeled on the back so i know what's in them, i have 8 of them. need more!!!!


----------



## POWER STROKE

For the guys that have power inside their trailer, how do you get power to the lights and outlets? Do just cut a the plug of a 12/2 extension cord and wire nut it to the electric wire. Thanks for any help 

-POWER


----------



## jhark123

POWER STROKE said:


> For the guys that have power inside their trailer, how do you get power to the lights and outlets? Do just cut a the plug of a 12/2 extension cord and wire nut it to the electric wire. Thanks for any help
> 
> -POWER


RV plug to junction box, then like regular house wiring, just in conduit.


----------



## POWER STROKE

jhark123 said:


> RV plug to junction box, then like regular house wiring, just in conduit.


Thanks for the help


----------



## POWER STROKE

jhark123 said:


> RV plug to junction box, then like regular house wiring, just in conduit.


Does anyone have a pic of theirs or a pic of one? Thanks in advance for any help or reply

-POWER


----------



## POWER STROKE

Bump, Bump, Bump


----------



## jb4211

Google it.  The RV plugs are fn huge, like 50amp plug. A friend of mine has an RV.

I dont have my trailer wired....yet. but I was planning on running wire as usual inside the trailer and possibly install one or two receptacles outside. Then make-up and extension cord with two male ends: plug one into the power source then the other end into my trailers receptacle. I would just need power for lights, air compressor and battery chargers. Just a thought.


----------



## sunkist

jb4211 said:


> Google it. The RV plugs are fn huge, like 50amp plug. A friend of mine has an RV.
> 
> I dont have my trailer wired....yet. but I was planning on running wire as usual inside the trailer and possibly install one or two receptacles outside. Then make-up and EXTENSION CORD WITH TWO MALE ENDS  plug one into the power source then the other end into my trailers receptacle. I would just need power for lights, air compressor and battery chargers. Just a thought.


:help:


----------



## mbryan

jb4211 said:


> Then make-up and extension cord with two male ends: plug one into the power source then the other end into my trailers receptacle.


your kidding right? They make a male plug that gets installed on the outside of the trailer that you run your cord to and plug in.


----------



## Munsen00

mbryan said:


> your kidding right? They make a male plug that gets installed on the outside of the trailer that you run your cord to and plug in.


Watch out! My buddy has his wired that way, and it's a little treacherous, if your not paying attention. We've been thinkn about a little R.V. Access door, to run your lines thru.


----------



## POWER STROKE

mbryan said:


> your kidding right? They make a male plug that gets installed on the outside of the trailer that you run your cord to and plug in.


Thanks for the help, that's what I was looking for. Do you know if Home Depot or Menards might carry this.


----------



## Tinstaafl

jb4211 said:


> Then make-up and extension cord with two male ends: plug one into the power source then the other end into my trailers receptacle.


Don't go there. That's called a suicide cord for a reason.

Check out the thread in which Power Stroke already got the correct answer:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/trailer-power-electricity-inside-122436/


----------



## svronthmve

It's called a marine shore outlet. It comes with a weatherproof cover. Best place to buy them is on Amazon. Your electrical wholesaler will probably have to special order as they're not a common stocked item. Probably won't find them locally unless you have a big marine shop nearby. Or an RV place may have them.

No, no, no, on the two male ends! That's a recipe for disaster. 

You may know what your doing, but someone who "helps" you may not! (I've had "helpful" customers "try" to coil my cords before.) You do NOT want LIVE prongs! 

I just ran 12 guage wire & receptacles in mine off a 2 breaker disconnect box. I've never had 50 amp RV hookups at any of my customers houses and I don't work in RV campgrounds so that is useless to me!  

Set your trailer up with power and then buy yourself a nice 10 or 12 guage 50' cord to use exclusively for the trailer! You don't want to go any longer than that because of over taxing your wiring.


----------



## jhark123

Just to be clear, you don't use two male ends on any cord, ever. The shore power plug has a 120v male plug under the protective cover. Here are some pics of my setup:


----------



## jb4211

I'll admit it, I was serious. But now feel quite embarrassed and dumb. Much more informed now also. Live and learn.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Does anyone have a secondary setup to run lights when your not plugged in at a site. 12v off the truck or a 12v system that is self supporting that gets charged of the truck


----------



## jhark123

AirdrieHandyman said:


> Does anyone have a secondary setup to run lights when your not plugged in at a site. 12v off the truck or a 12v system that is self supporting that gets charged of the truck


My trailer came with lights that run off 12v when pluged into the truck. Should be easy to wire off the aux wire on the 7pin trailer plug.


----------



## GRB

AirdrieHandyman said:


> Does anyone have a secondary setup to run lights when your not plugged in at a site. 12v off the truck or a 12v system that is self supporting that gets charged of the truck


Yeah, one of our trailers has a deep cycle marine battery mounted inside a battery box that's housed in a tongue box. The lights run off the battery, which in turn charges when the trailer's being towed. It's worked well for over 3 years.


----------



## sunkist

GRB said:


> Yeah, one of our trailers has a deep cycle marine battery mounted inside a battery box that's housed in a tongue box. The lights run off the battery, which in turn charges when the trailer's being towed. It's worked well for over 3 years.


small battery in the trailer charge thru 7 pin, big battery look at hard wireing from truck/van battery use anderson style disconnect at tongue, also up grade to high output alt.


----------



## Aaron Berk

I run power out of my bed box (don't own a trailer) from 3 deep cycle batteries and a 5k (10k max) power inverter. Also put an ambulance alternator in the truck for more amperage. Batteries are isolated from the trucks batteries and they give me plenty of power for every thing I've ever needed. Table saw & Vac, miter saw & vac, floor scraper and lights, it's really saved my behind many times.


----------



## CanningCustom

Aaron how much did that setup set you back?


----------



## THRemodeling

yep. Aaron do you have any wiring diagrams how you set that up, or anymore pictures?


----------



## Aaron Berk

http://www.donrowe.com/inverters/wagan_5000_c.html

I bought most of my stuff here. It wasn't cheap but it works exactly as advertised. I'm happy with it.

The 3 optimas were from Napa

And I tapped into my towing harness for a charge wire. (my weak link)
I'm going to run an isolator and some #6 wire here pretty soon.


I'll see if I can get some more info on my setup.......


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Aaron Berk said:


> I run power out of my bed box (don't own a trailer) from 3 deep cycle batteries and a 5k (10k max) power inverter. Also put an ambulance alternator in the truck for more amperage. Batteries are isolated from the trucks batteries and they give me plenty of power for every thing I've ever needed. Table saw & Vac, miter saw & vac, floor scraper and lights, it's really saved my behind many times.


That is just a great idea right there. You should market a drop-in setup and make millions.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

How often you guys work where there's no power. I worked on site for 6 years and we never once didn't have power. We always had temp power wired no matter what size job.


----------



## ROVACON

BCConstruction said:


> How often you guys work where there's no power. I worked on site for 6 years and we never once didn't have power. We always had temp power wired no matter what size job.


Yeah, I agree. I think I have only been on two in the last 12 years. In all fairness though, I am mostly doing tenant fit outs or remodels, not much new construction.


----------



## CanningCustom

Well i dont know how it goes in the states but in my neck of the woods almost every site doesnt have power.


----------



## nycphotography

In the US they almost always pull power to a temporary meter on a pole... it's called "saw service". Usually before they even break ground on the foundation.

https://www.progress-energy.com/carolinas/business/builders-contractors/definitions.page

(towards the bottom)


----------



## Aaron Berk

Ever work on a foreclosed house? 
Or a rental that was shut off from service?

It's nice to not have to knock on the neighbors door for a power source.

In all fairness, a generator is a much simpler option, and more available power in most cases. I just like the silent approach


----------



## nycphotography

Electric service is like $20 a month most places. If they won't turn on the power for work to be done, I'd question if they're able and willing to pay for the work.

I'm starting renovations on a foreclosure I bought.... closing thursday 9AM, electric and water thursday @ 11AM.

But yes, for small jobs, a generator is good to have. As is a long drop cord in case a neighbor obliges.


----------



## TxElectrician

nycphotography said:


> Electric service is like $20 a month most places. If they won't turn on the power for work to be done, I'd question if they're able and willing to pay for the work.
> 
> I'm starting renovations on a foreclosure I bought.... closing thursday 9AM, electric and water thursday @ 11AM.
> 
> But yes, for small jobs, a generator is good to have. As is a long drop cord in case a neighbor obliges.


In my line of work, power is often not available until I leave.:whistling


----------



## TxElectrician

BCConstruction said:


> What's the prize? :laughing:


I don't know, but I'm sure Nathan has it on the way:laughing:


----------



## Tylerwalker32

BCConstruction said:


> These were from the previous post of inside pics


How's that Bosch table saw? I've been looking for a compact one, it's between the Bosch or the dewalt compact table saw.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Tylerwalker32 said:


> How's that Bosch table saw? I've been looking for a compact one, it's between the Bosch or the dewalt compact table saw.


Both are good saws but I liked the Bosch more. Some people love the little dewalt fine tune knob but It didn't do it for me. The biggest factor was the tool was yellow and I try so hard not to do yellow tools.


----------



## Munsen00

BCConstruction said:


> Both are good saws but I liked the Bosch more. Some people love the little dewalt fine tune knob but It didn't do it for me. The biggest factor was the tool was yellow and I try so hard not to do yellow tools.


Oh, so that pic with the dewalt box turned toward the camera wasn't product placement?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Munsen00 said:


> Oh, so that pic with the dewalt box turned toward the camera wasn't product placement?


if i had another box i could put there i would trust me lol


----------



## Gary H

BCConstruction said:


> How often you guys work where there's no power. I worked on site for 6 years and we never once didn't have power. We always had temp power wired no matter what size job.


There is never power on the job until the house is in the final stages. Why? Because no one wants to pay the temp power fee of $500 and up. Retarded. Every union job I have been on on in the last five years has always been run on generaters. You would think having temp power would be cheaper then gas at $4 per gallon.


----------



## ROVACON

BCConstruction said:


> I got a kid now so no more going silly in woodcraft for me for a while. Lucky I got the bulk of it before he got here.


Damn those kids. They are such a priority :laughing:


----------



## Gary H

Munsen00 said:


> Oh, so that pic with the dewalt box turned toward the camera wasn't product placement?


I got the Dewalt table saw and a bunch of tough boxes. Too much Dewalt showing when I pulled the bed slide out. Got a can of black spray paint and covered it. Then painted my name over that.:thumbsup: Now I got my own line of Gary tough boxes and even a table saw.:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

ROVACON said:


> Damn those kids. They are such a priority :laughing:


The first day we took him out the house I took him to woodcraft and showed him what I gave up to have him.

Took this pic when I was in there. It's the only festool thing I can afford now with him here lol


----------



## D. Jones Const

Bc that is hot that is all I can say!


----------



## RocketScott

Wow. Probably a $1000 kid carrier if they made it. Nice work. Do they make systainers for diapers?

I just got on to research a job trailer. I'm not going to buy a cargo trailer and convert it though. I have a frame from an older 20' travel trailer that I plan on building up to be more of a job site office than a work trailer. I can't trust leaving tools on the job but I don't want to trailer the thing home every day. Most tools will go home in the truck but I'd like to have a work space/office/break room.

There are some great ideas on here that I will use for my truck but has anyone done what I'm thinking about?


----------



## Premier_929

BCConstruction said:


>


VERY NICE:thumbsup: "Your work is reflected from the way you treat your tools"


----------



## white_lightning

BC that is a nice setup! 

I have a Haulmark 6X12. For over a year I had a cheap HD shelf system ( first pic ). I finally made shelves that work for me.


----------



## akrenovate

In the process of setting up a 6x10 trailer right now that I just picked up and wanted to rig an extension cord setup through the floor or wall of the trailer to keep it plugged in on the jobsite at night with doors closed. Any suggestions? I'm trying to keep cost and weight at a minimum, so I'm not after anything super elaborate. I'm just going to run enough for a 20A receptacle. I was thinking a rubber grommet in the floor that I could feed the cord through would work, or just a hole that I plug when not in use? Curious what others have done. Inside the trailer I'll run the cord to a jbox and distribute it with romex to a couple of receptacles. 

Thanks-


----------



## POWER STROKE

*Trailer Shelves*

I just bought a 7 x 12 trailer, I am in the process of organizing it. What is a good size in width to build shelving. 16", 20", 24" or another size that work great for you. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## POWER STROKE

wiredd said:


> Trailer Im building for a customer Now still in progress


wiredd where did you get the park power 20 Amp power inlets from? did you get those from Home Depot also.


----------



## jstanton

measure your tools. You may want one side at 30"to hold table saw and chop saw and the other at 20" for saws and guns ect. I have set up 2 trailers and the second one I used the tools for all my dimensions and they fit great. Weight also has be balanced obviously.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I would spend at least a few days going through pics on these threads and then laying out what you want from it. I wanted a work area where my saw could sit and be used and a big enough area to set paper work out of do small repairs to tools. After about 2 weeks I had it figured out and balanced pretty well too.

I still ended up adjusting it and move some stuff input at the front to the rear but it was a small change.


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

BCConstruction said:


> I would spend at least a few days going through pics on these threads and then laying out what you want from it. I wanted a work area where my saw could sit and be used and a big enough area to set paper work out of do small repairs to tools. After about 2 weeks I had it figured out and balanced pretty well too.
> 
> I still ended up adjusting it and move some stuff input at the front to the rear but it was a small change.


I did the same thing. My trailer is very well organized for a small 10 footer. I laid all my tools out on the ground, organized them into trades and then built shelves to fit everything.


----------



## donerightwyo

This is how we hang our cords and hoses in the trailers. I don't recall seeing it done this way in this thread.


----------



## svronthmve

Acres said:


> I don't want to get off topic here so this will be my last non trailer related post I apologize, but I also don't want to leave this open.
> 
> Ahhh see but you assume you do nothing with that "cash" you were going to spend of your own. I sleep better at night knowing my retirement fund is paid in full for the year. and the asset that makes you sleep good at night is a depreciating one .So lets take 25k for a truck, finance it at as close to 0% as you can, take the 25k maneuver it into your retirement account(s) and save an additional 28.5%. The rule is always pay yourself first...<<THE RULE>>> I will gladly use someone elses money so that I can pay myself. Let me tell you these "small" types of moves add up over time and they add up BIG..
> 
> I won't get into the importance of advertising, to each there own. But I will say I'm extremely happy when I don't see advertising on trucks or trailers, or shirts... extremely.


I could respond to your retirement part of the post, especially after watching the news the last 2 days, but I don't want this to get pulled to the basement. There's a lot of other stuff here to benefit guys. 

I do understand what you're trying to say. I have a different thought....

Sorry for the partial de-rail guys. Wasn't done intentionally!


----------



## mehtwo

Well to get back on the subject, I've been also considering making a stepvan with the roll-up door into a 12' or 14' tandem axle trailer, what do you think?


----------



## Randy Bush

mehtwo said:


> Well to get back on the subject, I've been also considering making a stepvan with the roll-up door into a 12' or 14' tandem axle trailer, what do you think?


Not a bad looking van, I have one that looks pretty much like that. What is wrong with it that you would think about making a trailer out of it? 

Personally I think it would be more work and money then it is worth for only a 12 or 14 footer.


----------



## mehtwo

I just grabbed that pic from the 'net, it's not my van. I was thinking about converting a local stepvan into a trailer...:whistling


----------



## Chasing Dreams

I think if you sit down and cost it out, figure your time as well..... You may find that buying a trailer is a more equitable approach.


----------



## 91782

mehtwo said:


> I just grabbed that pic from the 'net, it's not my van. I was thinking about converting a local stepvan into a trailer...:whistling


Made a mistake back in the 80s - bought one of them airport shuttle busses - thought all that sleek fiberglass would be a real "looker" after converting. Turns out they are made POS - that stepvan you posted is however the cat's meow.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

for the price you can get a good quality used trailer currently i doubt its worth converting. there was one for sale just like mine without the roof rack and it was up for $4k in very good condition.


----------



## Cole82

Chasing Dreams said:


> I think if you sit down and cost it out, figure your time as well..... You may find that buying a trailer is a more equitable approach.


Haven't seen you on here in a while. Hopefully it's because you have been busy at work.

Cole


----------



## Gary H

I like the box truck idea.


----------



## mehtwo

Chasing Dreams said:


> I think if you sit down and cost it out, figure your time as well..... You may find that buying a trailer is a more equitable approach.





BCConstruction said:


> for the price you can get a good quality used trailer currently i doubt its worth converting. there was one for sale just like mine without the roof rack and it was up for $4k in very good condition.


I've actually been looking at making a custom made trailer from scratch, since the one I want isn't available. I have a set of trailer plans to build an enclosed 16' trailer and I'm thinking about modifying to a 12' and adding a roll-up rear door.


----------



## TRMolnar

MarkWood said:


> Heres mine. Not near as nice and organized as some on here but its a work in progress.


Is that a 6 x 12 wells cargo fast track? if so where'd you get the ladder rack? My dealer told me I couldnt get a rack for my fast track...


----------



## Chasing Dreams

Cole82 said:


> Haven't seen you on here in a while. Hopefully it's because you have been busy at work.
> 
> Cole


Hi Cole,..... Been busy working and playing! I've been trying to fit in as much play time as possible this season. I hope business has been treating you good as well!


----------



## Randy Bush

mehtwo said:


> I've actually been looking at making a custom made trailer from scratch, since the one I want isn't available. I have a set of trailer plans to build an enclosed 16' trailer and I'm thinking about modifying to a 12' and adding a roll-up rear door.


We have built some trailers in the past. If not careful they tend to get on the heavy side. Rear door talking one like in a cube van or the roll up one in kind of like a can? those things are really heavy if I remember right. 

If changing the size from the plans make sure you get the axle to hitch right or it will tow bad. I have a big flat bed trailer I built that tow great until a few years back added a beavertail to it. tows good loaded , but with no load on it gota really watch it. Should make time and move the axles(3) back some. 

have you thought of asking a trailer company on the cost of a cutom built trailer? most will do it.


----------



## MarkWood

TRMolnar said:


> Is that a 6 x 12 wells cargo fast track? if so where'd you get the ladder rack? My dealer told me I couldnt get a rack for my fast track...


No its a Diamond Cargo. But the ladder rack is universal I cant think of any reason why it wouldnt fit any trailer. I got it from RPM trailers in Braselton Georgia. The only thing I dont like about the rack is it only comes with 2 sections and I really need 3 for hauling long trim. but otherwise it is a good rack. I might buy another one and install it between the one one it now.


----------



## TRMolnar

That's great! I'll have to look into those. Does your trailer have 24" or 16" o.c. wall framing? The exteriors or our trailers look almost identical but it looks like the framing might be different...


----------



## MarkWood

TRMolnar said:


> That's great! I'll have to look into those. Does your trailer have 24" or 16" o.c. wall framing? The exteriors or our trailers look almost identical but it looks like the framing might be different...


16" in the walls and 24" in the roof.


----------



## MarkWood

Got my Miter saw mounted yesterday. its on a slide so I can pull it out and get full swing and slide and push it back against the wall for travel and when its not in use. I mounted it at the back of the trailer so I can cut 12' of material to the right and unlimited length to the left.


----------



## Aaron Berk

MarkWood said:


> Got my Miter saw mounted yesterday. its on a slide so I can pull it out and get full swing and slide and push it back against the wall for travel and when its not in use. I mounted it at the back of the trailer so I can cut 12' of material to the right and unlimited length to the left.


Looking fantastic.:thumbsup:
I just sold that same TS and moved to the little BoschGTS.
Saw was great, but portability annoyed me.


----------



## MarkWood

Aaron Berk said:


> Looking fantastic.:thumbsup:
> I just sold that same TS and moved to the little BoschGTS.
> Saw was great, but portability annoyed me.


Yeah I want a table saw thats more portable I usually work by myself and its hard to move it by myself.


----------



## CanningCustom

lol go to work already!!! But yeah i was looking at the baby bosch.


----------



## ram360

Here's some of mine. 16x7 wells cargo v nose.


----------



## getnabj

*Thank you all for the great ideas!*

Just got this 8x20 car hauler in late November And finally have it set up and deployed. I perused these pictures for weeks getting ideas and plans. The final project weighs 8k but my f350 6.0 pulls it np. Some of the features are a 12v inverter, or shore power. Saw mounted on pull out tray. Drawers full of the Stanly parts sorters. Lots of work bench space and Lighting (in and out) Wench with detachable cable to lift the CRAZY heavy ramp. Trailer also has the "rubber ride" axles.


----------



## getnabj

*Thanks to all*

Just got this 8x20 car hauler in late November And finally have it set up and deployed. I perused these pictures for weeks getting ideas and plans. The final project weighs 8k but my f350 6.0 pulls it np. Some of the features are a 12v inverter, or shore power. Saw mounted on pull out tray. Drawers full of the Stanly parts sorters. Lots of work bench space and Lighting (in and out) Wench with detachable cable to lift the CRAZY heavy ramp. Trailer also has the "rubber ride" axles.


----------



## A.Murrill

getnabj said:


> Just got this 8x20 car hauler in late November And finally have it set up and deployed. I perused these pictures for weeks getting ideas and plans. The final project weighs 8k but my f350 6.0 pulls it np. Some of the features are a 12v inverter, or shore power. Saw mounted on pull out tray. Drawers full of the Stanly parts sorters. Lots of work bench space and Lighting (in and out) Wench with detachable cable to lift the CRAZY heavy ramp. Trailer also has the "rubber ride" axles.


Nice job! I'm still working on mine. What do you keep in the big mechanics tool box?


----------



## getnabj

*big mechanics tool box*

I keep various hammers, one drawer is ratchets sockets, one is assorted pliers, one for screwdrivers, one of the deep ones has a smaller, mechanics tool box with car tools. etc oh yeah, one is packed with trowels/ floats!


----------



## getnabj

have you checked out Ron Paulk on youtube?


----------



## A.Murrill

That sounds pretty good. No, I haven't checked that our on YouTube.


----------



## getnabj

A small hole in the floor with your air hose on a reel, works great, cheap answer.


----------



## r4r&r

getnabj said:


> Just got this 8x20 car hauler in late November And finally have it set up and deployed. I perused these pictures for weeks getting ideas and plans. The final project weighs 8k but my f350 6.0 pulls it np. Some of the features are a 12v inverter, or shore power. Saw mounted on pull out tray. Drawers full of the Stanly parts sorters. Lots of work bench space and Lighting (in and out) Wench with detachable cable to lift the CRAZY heavy ramp. Trailer also has the "rubber ride" axles.


Dang, I could fit every tool I own and have room for a recliner, couch, a full size fridge and flat screen in that thing, then I wouldn't want to work.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

getnabj said:


> have you checked out Ron Paulk on youtube?


I have and he has some nice stuff. Any link from you-tube can be posted with this


----------



## svronthmve

getnabj said:


> Just got this 8x20 car hauler in late November And finally have it set up and deployed. I perused these pictures for weeks getting ideas and plans. The final project weighs 8k but my f350 6.0 pulls it np. Some of the features are a 12v inverter, or shore power. Saw mounted on pull out tray. Drawers full of the Stanly parts sorters. Lots of work bench space and Lighting (in and out) Wench with detachable cable to lift the CRAZY heavy ramp. Trailer also has the "rubber ride" axles.


Why do you want to carry a wench on your trailer with a detachable cable? Why don't you just leave her at home and lift the ramp yourself? :laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom

Well we are using a 18'x7'x7' atlas

Excuse the mess :blink:


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> Well we are using a 18'x7'x7' atlas
> 
> Excuse the mess :blink:


I can guess where you got that yellow air hose. I wonder who pointed it out to you. :whistling


----------



## getnabj

svronthmve said:


> Why do you want to carry a wench on your trailer with a detachable cable? Why don't you just leave her at home and lift the ramp yourself? :laughing:


well, to be honest, I'm not as young as I used to be..  The ramp is built for car egress and the springs on the ramp are shot. It was all i could do to lift it. I had the wench and it works great. if I need to go out the trailer to the port side. I can detach the hook and not trip over the cable!


----------



## Calidecks

CanningCustom said:


> Well we are using a 18'x7'x7' atlas
> 
> Excuse the mess :blink:


Where's the motor and pump for that DeWalt compressor? Someone stole it.


----------



## CanningCustom

That's our air pig, the other one isnt in the pics :whoops:


----------



## getnabj

thanks again to all the posters for the ideas


----------



## svronthmve

getnabj said:


> well, to be honest, I'm not as young as I used to be..  The ramp is built for car egress and the springs on the ramp are shot. It was all i could do to lift it. I had the wench and it works great. if I need to go out the trailer to the port side. I can detach the hook and not trip over the cable!


Uh, you missed the joke......

Winch - uses cable to lift / pull 

Wench - well, most know what that is

Nuff said.


----------



## getnabj

ohhh , lmao! (embarrassed) now I get the "her' part. I guess that is why I build stuff instead of work in the office.


----------



## Roofcheck

getnabj said:


> have you checked out Ron Paulk on youtube?


getnabj classy.


----------



## Brutus

CanningCustom said:


> That's our air pig, the other one isnt in the pics :whoops:



Finally! I was beginning to think you didn't have a trailer....


----------



## ArtisanRemod

Just picked this up.


----------



## CanningCustom

ArtisanRemod said:


> Just picked this up.


14x7x7? Time to start laying it out


----------



## ArtisanRemod

Yup. I thought a 6 by 10 would do it till I found this thread, now the trick is to find the time to start the fit out.


----------



## CanningCustom

i had my 6x10 for maybe 4months before i freaked out and went to a 7x14. Now we work out of a 20' and i tell ya it could be bigger yet :blink:


----------



## ArtisanRemod

I figured this would be a good start. I like to be able to get right up to the house, and was concerned about going any bigger. I was able to just about steal the thing from another remodeling contractor who is dead slow. Pricing a sticker package now..


----------



## overanalyze

CanningCustom said:


> i had my 6x10 for maybe 4months before i freaked out and went to a 7x14. Now we work out of a 20' and i tell ya it could be bigger yet :blink:


I hear ya. I love our 18'.


----------



## schaefercs

We work out of a 24 by 8.5 (I think) by 8. It's hard to show everything we have in there but here's a few pictures after a day of cleaning it out. Most of the hand tools go in a steel tool cabinet. Extension ladder, step ladder, extendable plank, and ling trim storage overhead. Large outside tools (shovels, rakes, post hole digger, shingle eater) go in a closet, with drywall knives on the outside of the door. We stock a whole lot in the trailer which makes mid-day runs to depot or a supplier a rare occurrence. So much more to this trailer that I didn't get pictures of. Took me probably 3-4 months to learn where everything was in this monster.

Edit: that hitachi table saw and delta miter saw are backups. We have a dewalt portable table saw and a ridgid 12" scms that are our daily saws.


----------



## A.Murrill

This is what happens when you land a whole house remodel in a bad neighborhood, where you can't leave anything overnight before you get the shelves built in your trailer.


----------



## jhark123

Yep, 1st rule of trailer ownership - Build your organization IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

A.Murrill said:


> This is what happens when you land a whole house remodel in a bad neighborhood, where you can't leave anything overnight before you get the shelves built in your trailer.
> 
> View attachment 86354


I have seen worse but that's up there lol.


----------



## john5mt

schaefercs said:


> We work out of a 24 by 8.5 (I think) by 8. It's hard to show everything we have in there but here's a few pictures after a day of cleaning it out. Most of the hand tools go in a steel tool cabinet. Extension ladder, step ladder, extendable plank, and ling trim storage overhead. Large outside tools (shovels, rakes, post hole digger, shingle eater) go in a closet, with drywall knives on the outside of the door. We stock a whole lot in the trailer which makes mid-day runs to depot or a supplier a rare occurrence. So much more to this trailer that I didn't get pictures of. Took me probably 3-4 months to learn where everything was in this monster.
> 
> Edit: that hitachi table saw and delta miter saw are backups. We have a dewalt portable table saw and a ridgid 12" scms that are our daily saws.


Looks like you need to wire in some lighting so you can see in that beast:thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr

jhark123 said:


> Yep, 1st rule of trailer ownership - Build your organization IMMEDIATELY.


I can atest to that. I've had my trailer for almost a year now and it still looks like a pile of junk in it:laughing: Very soon I will finish the shelving!


Dave


----------



## ArtisanRemod

jhark123 said:


> Yep, 1st rule of trailer ownership - Build your organization IMMEDIATELY.


Thats my problem. Busiest I've been in years, cold as hell out, 2' of snow predicted tonight, and a 10 week old in the house. Need about 2 hours more in a day lol.


----------



## txgencon

A.Murrill said:


> This is what happens when you land a whole house remodel in a bad neighborhood, where you can't leave anything overnight before you get the shelves built in your trailer.


I'm not sure there's a neighborhood where I would feel comfortable leaving _anything_ overhight.


----------



## Randy Bush

jhark123 said:


> Yep, 1st rule of trailer ownership - Build your organization IMMEDIATELY.


Yep was the first thing I did to mine before using it, Still making minor changes to it , but for the most part things are where they need to be.


----------



## A.Murrill

txgencon said:


> I'm not sure there's a neighborhood where I would feel comfortable leaving anything overhight.


I can usually leave material, like shingles or framing lumber. I never leave tools except maybe hoses on the roof. But this one is bad! It was warm out today so the hoodrats were out. When the plumber needed me to come inside to clarify some layout issues I had to have his helper come out and watch my tools.


----------



## jhark123

That is bad and it gets old really quick.

I just finished one where they stripped copper...twice


----------



## Tylerwalker32

I did a mission trip in Philly down around allegheny street, doing trim, I inquired about setting up out in the sidewalk, the guy in charge told me I could blink and his saw would be gone.


----------



## CanningCustom

Tylerwalker32 said:


> I did a mission trip in Philly down around allegheny street, doing trim, I inquired about setting up out in the sidewalk, the guy in charge told me I could blink and his saw would be gone.


Isn't that Kensington? :blink:


----------



## Tylerwalker32

CanningCustom said:


> Isn't that Kensington? :blink:


I believe so. We were staying/ working in not the best part of town. We were locked in at night and told not to open the buildings doors at night.


----------



## CanningCustom

Lol yep sounds like Kensington. That's a hard part of town right there.


----------



## kambrooks

CanningCustom said:


> Isn't that Kensington? :blink:


Could be...

The real thieves target vans and trailers in the burbs, where guys are more lax with security.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I was working on some low income single family homes in Waimanalo. I had my cut zone set up in the front yard:blink: Went around back to help hang some 4X9 sheets of T111 went back out front and my saw was gone. We knew it was the ice freaks across the road and 4 of us went over and pounded on the door.  A old man answerers the door, we tell him what went down and begs us not to hurt his son:laughing: He then went a got the saw back:no:.

Oh very nice trailer:thumbsup:


----------



## Donohue Const

Here is my 7x16 trailer.


----------



## Roofcheck

Donohue Const said:


> Here is my 7x16 trailer.


My head would spin off if someone stepped on my brake for any reason. Hang it or something!


----------



## Donohue Const

It stays in my garage most of the time. It sits in the trailer on the floor for transport only.


----------



## mbryan

BCConstruction said:


> I have seen worse but that's up there lol.


Yeah, look at yours... What a disaster.


----------



## CanningCustom

BC's trailer is like OCD clean. Probably has a hook up for his dust collector to clean it out when the doors are shut


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CanningCustom said:


> BC's trailer is like OCD clean. Probably has a hook up for his dust collector to clean it out when the doors are shut


Lol it does have but I ain't run power to it yet. It does get in a mess sometimes after a big job but I try to keep on top of it. The worst part of owning it is polishing that dam alloy diamond plate and wheel arches.


----------



## TRMolnar

The real thieves target vans and trailers in the burbs, where guys are more lax with security.[/QUOTE]

what parts of bucks do you work in? I have puck locks and hitch locks on my trailer. Have you had any theft problems in the area?


----------



## schaefercs

Donohue Const said:


> Here is my 7x16 trailer.


I like how you have in shelf storage for your levels, bars, etc. Not sure I would like storing caulk/glue guns down there.


----------



## Donohue Const

Any reason why you would not like to have the guns in the shelf?


----------



## mbryan

CanningCustom said:


> BC's trailer is like OCD clean. Probably has a hook up for his dust collector to clean it out when the doors are shut


Yes I know it is. Pretty sure the last time he posted he was talking about how filthy it was and that he spent all day cleaning it out.


----------



## schaefercs

Donohue Const said:


> Any reason why you would not like to have the guns in the shelf?


Well they have a hook for hanging for a reason. They store well hanging, plus when they're hung you can see what tube you have in there. It just seems like that space could be better utilized.


----------



## Burns-Built

Didn't take any pictures of the insides. The worst part is remembering what is where.


----------



## mehtwo

Burns-Built said:


> Didn't take any pictures of the insides. The worst part is remembering what is where.














Question #1: Are the Burns Built letters done in reflective material?

Question #2: Does that Ford Transit Connect pull that trailer? :blink::blink:


----------



## Burns-Built

Yes it is I wanted that when they lettered it. And not quite. Lol I have a tundra for that just not there.


----------



## Brutus

Wow, the reflected letters almost make it look like it was photoshopped in after. 

Very eye catching.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

This guy irritates me:blink:
BlaBlaBla:cursing:




I didn't see any handles:no:


----------



## CanningCustom

:blink: turn on auto correct?


----------



## CanningCustom

The worst part of those 2 posts, i understood both without complication


----------



## Doctor Handyman

CanningCustom said:


> The worst part of those 2 posts, i understood both without complication


Unfortunately that is also true of his other 16 posts.


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

TRMolnar said:


> I got this little 6' x 10' Trailer about 6 months ago... Finally got it set up. It'll be nice not tripping over everything...


I have the same size trailer (wish I had more room to go bigger). Mine looks very close to your setup.


----------



## tang

6x14 Interstate


----------



## TRMolnar

SclafaniBuilder said:


> I have the same size trailer (wish I had more room to go bigger). Mine looks very close to your setup.


I thought it was going to be more than enough space at first. I purchased the smaller size because I live in Bucks County, PA. I knew some of the back roads around here wouldn't allow a much larger trailer. 

Its easy to move around and the truck doesn't even know its back there. So thats a plus. :thumbup:


----------



## Eric K

Mavis Leonard said:


> thtis kool iwill chck intoo the=at kregg bois grate allkind ofthing finding outhere


Pig Latin ? Pcp? Bath salts?


----------



## r4r&r

Eric K said:


> Pig Latin ? Pcp? Bath salts?


Traumatic head injury from motorcycle accident is my guess.


----------



## CanningCustom

Someone felt like a complete ass hat about his comments :whistling:


----------



## schaefercs

TRMolnar said:


> I got this little 6' x 10' Trailer about 6 months ago... Finally got it set up. It'll be nice not tripping over everything...


I really like your setup. Great way to maximize space in a relatively small trailer.


----------



## Qmcbuilder

Alska101 said:


> They are made by the same company.


Which one is cheaper? Lol


----------



## Qmcbuilder

CanningCustom said:


> The worst part of those 2 posts, i understood both without complication


Me too...lol


----------



## Alska101

Qmcbuilder said:


> Which one is cheaper? Lol


Kreg wants $80.00
Home depot wants $30.00


----------



## Qmcbuilder

Alska101 said:


> Kreg wants $80.00
> Home depot wants $30.00


Home Depot it is...


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

TRMolnar said:


> I thought it was going to be more than enough space at first. I purchased the smaller size because I live in Bucks County, PA. I knew some of the back roads around here wouldn't allow a much larger trailer.
> 
> Its easy to move around and the truck doesn't even know its back there. So thats a plus. :thumbup:


I'm in Pottstown, Montgomery county, so howdy neighbor! I feel the same way as you, easy to navigate/park. Wish I woulda went tandem, but I plan on buying a new 7x16 tandem in the next few years anyway.


----------



## TRMolnar

SclafaniBuilder said:


> I'm in Pottstown, Montgomery county, so howdy neighbor! I feel the same way as you, easy to navigate/park. Wish I woulda went tandem, but I plan on buying a new 7x16 tandem in the next few years anyway.


Hahaha! Howdy! 

Yeah Im right there with you... I might go with a 7x14 plus extra height - it'd be nice to have all my tools in there. I think thats what BCconstruction has and he probably has three times as many tools in his as we do. 

Have you had yours on the scales? I'm curious to see what mine weighs...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TRMolnar said:


> Hahaha! Howdy!
> 
> Yeah Im right there with you... I might go with a 7x14 plus extra height - it'd be nice to have all my tools in there. I think thats what BCconstruction has and he probably has three times as many tools in his as we do.
> 
> Have you had yours on the scales? I'm curious to see what mine weighs...


Mines a 7x14 contractor edition so you can walk on roof and stand up inside without hitting your head. im about 6ft and i have about 2" between my head and roof supports. 

You can fit a lot into a 7x14 trailer. i could fit vastly more if i went full height on my tool racking but i like having the work bench to work on stuff and an area to sort and throw everything till i can sort it out. Im about ready to add another 9 systainers today hopefully as my order should be coming in today. They are a great way of adding more storage and can be removed if you need more floor space.


----------



## TRMolnar

BCConstruction said:


> Mines a 7x14 contractor edition so you can walk on roof and stand up inside without hitting your head. im about 6ft and i have about 2" between my head and roof supports.
> 
> You can fit a lot into a 7x14 trailer. i could fit vastly more if i went full height on my tool racking but i like having the work bench to work on stuff and an area to sort and throw everything till i can sort it out. Im about ready to add another 9 systainers today hopefully as my order should be coming in today. They are a great way of adding more storage and can be removed if you need more floor space.


I really like your setup! Who manufactures your trailer? Do you keep small parts and hand tools in your systainers as well? 

Those are two things I wish I had... more room for picking up materials and ladder/roof racks... Then again, on large exterior jobs I lock my 32' ladders under the trailer to the axle and the jack. I figure it wold make tons of noise if someone ever tried to drag the trailer off. :thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TRMolnar said:


> I really like your setup! Who manufactures your trailer? Do you keep small parts and hand tools in your systainers as well?
> 
> Those are two things I wish I had... more room for picking up materials and ladder/roof racks... Then again, on large exterior jobs I lock my 32' ladders under the trailer to the axle and the jack. I figure it wold make tons of noise if someone ever tried to drag the trailer off. :thumbup:


Its a Carmate. The only small parts i keep in the systainers are screws. I keep Staples and brad nails in a sortainer.


----------



## RobertCDF

Here is a new 7x16 trailer I added to the fleet, we haven't packed in tools yet and I haven't put in the drawers yet, still a little fit out to be done, but this get the general idea. The shelves are built up so that I can slide 16' material under them and keep it out of the way, I split that bay up so that if we had shorter material we could still put it under the shelves but can push it forward when it slides to the front. I saw something similar on here and I liked it so I stole it. 

The "desk" will have a bank of drawers built on top of it, I can fit a bunch of sheets of plywood behind it keeping it out of the way. My friend has his trailer outfitted this way and it's super handy to store sheet goods out of the way.


----------



## Roofcheck

Added some organization- still need shelves but thunder rolled in I loaded everything back in.


----------



## A.Murrill

With some help from my father-in-law and a long night, we finally for it organized. Just have to put the rest of the tools in.


----------



## maxwage

One of my fav drool threads on here!


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Does anyone have a close up of how they have their circular saw stored. Thanks


----------



## Alska101

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Does anyone have a close up of how they have their circular saw stored. Thanks


Lol


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

I was thinking a $5 shelf over a 100 cart


----------



## jhark123

stunt carpenter said:


> i was thinking a $5 shelf over a $600 cart


fify


----------



## Brutus

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I was thinking a $5 shelf over a 100 cart


Lots of guys do cubby holes for theirs on here.

I was also thinking if you just do a plain old shelf, you could do a recess in the shelf for the base, and cut a slot for where the blade guard/blade would drop down.


----------



## lambcraft

I'm a little late to the party here, but this is how I roll









I save a lot of space by keeping tools out of their cases and into drawers.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

OHhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

This is my 6x12 
Not fully finished but its workable 
Plan on adding power and lights when I have some more spare time


----------



## Uncle-chicken

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Not fully finished but its workable



Is a work vehicle ever fully finished?


----------



## CanningCustom

Uncle-chicken said:


> Is a work vehicle ever fully finished?


Ummmmm no


----------



## FullerFramer

Stunt Carpenter said:


> This is my 6x12
> Not fully finished but its workable
> Plan on adding power and lights when I have some more spare time


I wouldn't leave that Powermaster hanging there if I were you.


----------



## rrk

What do you do that you need a drill press on site every day?
Sometimes I think you guys like to carry crap around just for kicks.
I used to have a 16' box truck until I realized exactly how much stuff I really did not need.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

FullerFramer said:


> I wouldn't leave that Powermaster hanging there if I were you.


Trailer wasn't moving tonight and it doesn't have a permanent home yet so I just hung it there for the night


----------



## lambcraft

Most tools are not used on a daily basis. My trailer is my mobile shop and a designated place to keep all tools out of my garage. I definitely have more tools than necessary for what I do, but when the time comes, it's nice to have the right tool to get the job done efficiently and safely. I use the drill press for sanding, repetitive drilling, and many times drilling holes in metal plates.


----------



## snohiker

lambcraft said:


> Most tools are not used on a daily basis. My trailer is my mobile shop and a designated place to keep all tools out of my garage. I definitely have more tools than necessary for what I do, but when the time comes, it's nice to have the right tool to get the job done efficiently and safely. I use the drill press for sanding, repetitive drilling, and many times drilling holes in metal plates.


yup its always the one you left behind you need 
:thumbsup:


----------



## schaefercs

Here's my 6x10 that I picked up on Thursday. Worked a lot on it this weekend but I can now say that it's complete. Fire away, boys.


----------



## Roofcheck

schaefercs said:


> Here's my 6x10 that I picked up on Thursday. Worked a lot on it this weekend but I can now say that it's complete. Fire away, boys.


You did good. 

I come here and look every chance I get, I need ideas on setting up my trailer as it has a gutter machine right down the middle of it, so.... any gutter guys let's see them!


----------



## lambcraft

98crewcab said:


> you are a ron paulk fan arent you.....lol, love it!!!


Yes, thanks! 

Ron has great ideas for organization and simplicity. Its amazing how much more you can store, get what you need quickly, and haul around when you are organized. 

I also built his work bench, which is really looking worn out with all the use in the past couple of years. Ready to build another. Integrates well with all the green tools and accessories. 

I purchased his miter saw stand plan, but came to the conclusion that its just too big and bulky for my needs.


----------



## 98crewcab

our trailers are almost identical, lol....can tell who inspired us...I will post pics tomorrow once the sun is out again
I also built the bench he designed.....works great


----------



## lambcraft

98crewcab said:


> our trailers are almost identical, lol....can tell who inspired us...I will post pics tomorrow once the sun is out again
> I also built the bench he designed.....works great


So, when are we going to see some pictures?


----------



## 98crewcab

lambcraft said:


> So, when are we going to see some pictures?


lol, i did kinda drop the ball on that one....

still need to build some upper cabinets, and replace a set of thrown together shelves with another cabinet, then build a set of lower cabinets with the drawers like you did, (another ron paulk great design!!)

her coming home, new to me truck, and brand new trailer.....expensive week$$$$$


had to get wheels the next day....


my Vanna White and future apprentice


----------



## 98crewcab

the buckets are temporary, to hold the hoses, extension cords, etc until i come up with the money and time to buy several more sheets of 3/4" ply to finish the upper cabinets and storage. planning on this being the only time i do this, so taking my time and researching the hell out of everyone elses set ups to have it as organized as possible the first time....lol


----------



## dettmore101

Sweet setup. I really have to make the switch from van to trailer.


----------



## 98crewcab

Worked out of a crew cab dually with snug top and rack, found myself digging for everything all the time....even bought a bed slide hoping it would workout, eh, not so much. Tried it out of a 3/4 ton full size van......ugh, even worse. 

Longbed extended cab with 16' has been awesome so far. Plenty of room inside for almost every tool I own, can stack up doors, windows, sheet goods galore.....and anything 16' or shorter can fit down the middle aisle. Anything longer will go on the rack once I build one this week.

I think the only other option for myself would be a 22' box truck (ups style) as that would cut down on the total length I am currently dragging around....44'


----------



## baerconstructio

This was after a month of working in the worst mud conditions I've ever been in. End of day putting tools away got sloppy.










Finally got sick of it on Friday afternoon and just got done Sunday morning.


----------



## 98crewcab

Sucker looks long......how big is she?


----------



## baerconstructio

98crewcab said:


> Sucker looks long......how big is she?


It's 7' tall 8' wide and 25' long inside. It's from an old Penske truck. Total of $6, 000 invested into the trailer.


----------



## country_huck

Well just placed my order for a wells cargo 8.5x16. 3/4 walls and floors, bonded sides, thicker side metal. 5200# torsion axles 

And bought this too today


----------



## skillman

country_huck said:


> Well just placed my order for a wells cargo 8.5x16. 3/4 walls and floors, bonded sides, thicker side metal. 5200# torsion axles And bought this too today


 Nice . Buiness must be good .


----------



## country_huck

skillman said:


> Nice . Buiness must be good .


You know feast or famine, we have been fortunate to be feasting for awhile. And we are booked thru our typical famine months.


----------



## Mat79

This is my first post. I am not very good in english, I am a french canadian.
So this is my new set up, it is a 8x16 v-nose all aluminum Cargo Pro trailer.


----------



## bfd_ast

Nice trailer Mat79


----------



## txgencon

I noticed several people who use 1" ratchet tiedowns to secure things like job site table saws and miter saws to a wall in their van or trailer. I do that also. I got tired of always having to re-thread the loose end while also holding the tool in place with the other hand. Each one of the straps is dedicated to that tool, so I cut the extra strap off and left about 4". Then I had my wife use her heavy duty sewing machine to secure the loose end so that it is "captive". One of the simplest fixes I've ever done but it sure speeds up the process at the end of the day when you're really tired anyway.


----------



## Mat79

The extra of the strap is attach with a rubber band.
When I need my saw, I loose the strap only a few inch to be able to unhock the strap.


----------



## 98crewcab

got a chance to redo a bit of the old trailer, new cubbies, more parts storage, and a microwave.....







think I played at home too much last week....lol


----------



## txgencon

Mat79 said:


> The extra of the strap is attach with a rubber band.
> When I need my saw, I loose the strap only a few inch to be able to unhock the strap.


I used to do that, too. But a rubber band lasts about two weeks in the summer here no matter how thick they are.

I used zip ties for a while. But I didn't like the bulk of that setup.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I used to auto rewind straps. They only got 6ft but they are stupidly quick and neat.


----------



## rbeach31

So on the way back from a job and this is my luck. The best part is I have been waiting 5hrs. For a tow truck and still no truck. Apparently its not easy to tow a trailer with a ladder rack and loaded with tools. Thers one company I my aera that can do it and im on the waiting list


----------



## CanningCustom

rbeach31 said:


> So on the way back from a job and this is my luck. The best part is I have been waiting 5hrs. For a tow truck and still no truck. Apparently its not easy to tow a trailer with a ladder rack and loaded with tools. Thers one company I my aera that can do it and im on the waiting list


Best of luck to ya man, that simply sucks


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

rbeach31 said:


> So on the way back from a job and this is my luck. The best part is I have been waiting 5hrs. For a tow truck and still no truck. Apparently its not easy to tow a trailer with a ladder rack and loaded with tools. Thers one company I my aera that can do it and im on the waiting list


Same thing happened to our Familey's single axle. Axle snapped and trailer hit the deck. Trailer still runs but it messed it up pretty bad. Towing the trailer back cost them 4x more than upgrading to dual axles would have cost lol


----------



## Irishman87

I finally got my rig... Thanks to all of the awesome advice. I have a 6 by 14 tandem axel. I will start setting it up tomorrow. Can I upload pic with iPad


----------



## country_huck

Irishman87 said:


> I finally got my rig... Thanks to all of the awesome advice. I have a 6 by 14 tandem axel. I will start setting it up tomorrow. Can I upload pic with iPad


Yep


----------



## Roofcheck

I found this online surfing. I could see this as a great selling tool as well as a tool trailer- if it was a little longer.


----------



## Irishman87

country_huck said:


> Yep


How do I upload them, and can I upload an avatar also.... I started the build out yesterday, already got my shelves up. I used 2x3s instead of 2x4s. Mainly because of weight, and it saves a little room, anyone else go this route, or even use steel studs to frame out their storage/work area. I would worry about it bending if it wasn't sheeted. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## country_huck

Irishman87 said:


> How do I upload them, and can I upload an avatar also.... I started the build out yesterday, already got my shelves up. I used 2x3s instead of 2x4s. Mainly because of weight, and it saves a little room, anyone else go this route, or even use steel studs to frame out their storage/work area. I would worry about it bending if it wasn't sheeted. Let me know what y'all think.


Just hit reply , go to advanced and attach from camera roll or attach from camera as your taking pics. 

I did mine all out of 3/4 ply.


----------



## Irishman87

Thanks huck, never thought about thick ply. I already finished my shelves and after work I'm gonna start on a bench/miter table/ out feed table. I scored some brand ne laminate counter top, and it's white (same color as the trailer) so that was a score. How do you guys hang stuff? I've been using 3 1/2 inch deck screws, but if y'all know a cheap hook that's worth a s*** let me know.... And one more thing do any of y'all use cork board on your walls?


----------



## CanningCustom

Irishman87 said:


> Thanks huck, never thought about thick ply. I already finished my shelves and after work I'm gonna start on a bench/miter table/ out feed table. I scored some brand ne laminate counter top, and it's white (same color as the trailer) so that was a score. How do you guys hang stuff? I've been using 3 1/2 inch deck screws, but if y'all know a cheap hook that's worth a s*** let me know.... And one more thing do any of y'all use cork board on your walls?


Irishman, only hook that is worth anything is the ones I made with 2x and 1" dowel drilled in 30deg. I also have a section of cork over my desk in the trailer.


----------



## TRMolnar

Irishman87 said:


> Thanks huck, never thought about thick ply. I already finished my shelves and after work I'm gonna start on a bench/miter table/ out feed table. I scored some brand ne laminate counter top, and it's white (same color as the trailer) so that was a score. How do you guys hang stuff? I've been using 3 1/2 inch deck screws, but if y'all know a cheap hook that's worth a s*** let me know.... And one more thing do any of y'all use cork board on your walls?


I use these: 

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-25-lb-4-in-Handy-Hook-01209/202305424/


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

These are the best I found upto yet. They mount into the ply very very with the drywall anchors. Pre drill a 3/16 hole first though and back them in and and about 3 times to seat them. 

They come in numerous different sizes


----------



## Irishman87

TRMolnar said:


> I use these:
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-25-lb-4-in-Handy-Hook-01209/202305424/


I think your hooks, with BC's fastening system will suffice:clap:..... I used drilled out PVC to hold all my screw drivers, and I will be installing more for other commonly used hand tools... I want a 48x36 peg board over my work bench, and then I'm gonna install plumbing for a dust vac line... Anyone have a vacuum line that I can get some ideas from. I also installed a 48" plug in fluorescent light that really gets the job done. I've been working (5) 12s and it's hard to get this thing finished but I'll snap some pics and upload tomorrow. Thanks Fellas.


----------



## Randy Bush

john5mt said:


> View attachment 107922
> 
> 
> You need some of these


I have had chains on all four before. 

John do you chain up only the front or the rears too. Need to be care if only chaining up fronts. If front gets to jumping you can tear a front end out. Just a word to the wise. 

Nice we got over that last cold spell and things are warmer now.


----------



## Randy Bush

john5mt said:


> View attachment 107935


Now that don't look like it was fun :no: Bummer when you spin out and start sliding backwards.


----------



## txgencon

Irishman87 said:


> .... I used drilled out PVC to hold all my screw drivers, and I will be installing more for other commonly used hand tools...


Like shown in this pic?

(Note: I have abandonded the use of the cord reels and completely re-worked the shelving on this side of the van box. These are just some old pics of using PVC pipe as holders.)


----------



## john5mt

Randy Bush said:


> I have had chains on all four before. John do you chain up only the front or the rears too. Need to be care if only chaining up fronts. If front gets to jumping you can tear a front end out. Just a word to the wise. Nice we got over that last cold spell and things are warmer now.


If I chain up it's all fours. If I am chaining up i need all four.


----------



## ObuckiO

Hello forum.
I wanted to ask about a used dumpster trailer I'm about to purchase. 
He told me a Bill of sell would be all I need to take it to BMV and have it weighed, registered and tagged to get in my name. Is his paper(I think he said notarized) all I need to be on my way?
As far as I know...It has no kind of title. And, he's at a *LOT* of his business (parking his other trailers) so, I don't feel he's shady about the deal...So to speak.
I thank you in advance for some advice.


----------



## country_huck

ObuckiO said:


> Hello forum. I wanted to ask about a used dumpster trailer I'm about to purchase. He told me a Bill of sell would be all I need to take it to BMV and have it weighed, registered and tagged to get in my name. Is his paper(I think he said notarized) all I need to be on my way? As far as I know...It has no kind of title. And, he's at a LOT of his business (parking his other trailers) so, I don't feel he's shady about the deal...So to speak. I thank you in advance for some advice.


May want to put your location in your profile. That way somebody that lives near you might better answer. 

It's different everywhere from state to state.


----------



## svronthmve

ObuckiO said:


> Hello forum.
> I wanted to ask about a used dumpster trailer I'm about to purchase.
> He told me a Bill of sell would be all I need to take it to BMV and have it weighed, registered and tagged to get in my name. Is his paper(I think he said notarized) all I need to be on my way?
> As far as I know...It has no kind of title. And, he's at a LOT of his business (parking his other trailers) so, I don't feel he's shady about the deal...So to speak.
> I thank you in advance for some advice.


Call your local DMV. They'll know the legal answer.....


----------



## SailingandSuch

Just ordered my 7x14 tandem axle yesterday! I got it silver with +6" height and barn doors. Can't wait for it to be done in 3-4 weeks. I've talked with people who have had trailers from the same company and all have good things to say. It's coming from Freedom Trailers and is going to cost me $4,016 after taxes. Not to bad I don't think.

brhokel, looks pretty good! I like the plexiglass but that stuff isn't cheap. I have a few pieces laying around that I may try to incorporate into mine.

What size is that bad boy? 8x20?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

SailingandSuch said:


> Just ordered my 7x14 tandem axle yesterday! I got it silver with +6" height and barn doors. Can't wait for it to be done in 3-4 weeks. I've talked with people who have had trailers from the same company and all have good things to say. It's coming from Freedom Trailers and is going to cost me $4,016 after taxes. Not to bad I don't think. brhokel, looks pretty good! I like the plexiglass but that stuff isn't cheap. I have a few pieces laying around that I may try to incorporate into mine. What size is that bad boy? 8x20?



That's cheap for a 7x14 tandem axle. Mine was $7500 so that gives you a comparison.


----------



## SailingandSuch

Yea its a good price for sure. Not sure if its fair to compare it to yours with the awsome contractor package..... lol.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

SailingandSuch said:


> Yea its a good price for sure. Not sure if its fair to compare it to yours with the awsome contractor package..... lol.


I'm not sure how much that contractor pack added. between the walk on roof, power, lights, racks etc etc but it was def worth it. 

post pics of the progress when you start fitting it out.


----------



## brhokel606

Thanks, mine is a 8.5' x 24' with 7' interior as I am 6'8", I did not want to be hitting my head all the time


----------



## brhokel606

Oh, mine has the ramp for the back, I had barn doors but live on gravel and they leaked dust horrible! (Previous trailer)The cable was a big trip problem, so I took of the passenger side cable, it makes it a bit heavier to lift but well worth it.


----------



## Roofcheck

brhokel606 said:


> I am 6'8", I did not want to be hitting my head all the time


Like you don't hit your head already? I'm 6-5 but with work boots my head skims most door jambs.


----------



## txgencon

I pick up my 20' Conex box (20' long, 8' wide, 8-1/2' tall) Monday or Tuesday. I'll mount it on my 12K, 8x20 deckover trailer. I'm planning on it being a true job site trailer (haul it to the job site and leave it there). I'll post pictures when I get it. I'll probably just use it for storage for a couple of months and then convert over from my 1-ton cutaway later on. I hope to figure out a way to _smoothly_ unload it from the trailer when I want so I won't have to deal with the entry being so high while on the trailer.


----------



## mikeharold

SailingandSuch said:


> Just ordered my 7x14 tandem axle yesterday! I got it silver with +6" height and barn doors. Can't wait for it to be done in 3-4 weeks. I've talked with people who have had trailers from the same company and all have good things to say. It's coming from Freedom Trailers and is going to cost me $4,016 after taxes. Not to bad I don't think.
> 
> brhokel, looks pretty good! I like the plexiglass but that stuff isn't cheap. I have a few pieces laying around that I may try to incorporate into mine.
> 
> What size is that bad boy? 8x20?


That's a good price. My 7x14 was $5600 out the door. Of course I'm in Cali, that just automatically means it's gonna cost more . And here on the central coast things tend to cost even more. All for the privilege of living here, that's what they try telling me anyways :whistling. 

Nice score and lets see the progress!


----------



## Irishman87

brhokel606 said:


> Thanks Inner10, build them on down days or storming days, sanded 1/2 plywood and finish grade pine 1x's for most of it. Found a 4x8 sheet of laminate at Lowes for $5 on clearance, thought that would make a great counter top instead of just plywood I had. I have it wired with 110 and a compressor hidden under cabinet, I plug in and lights, chargers and compressors come on. Air lines are copper and have numerous drops throughout, along with outlets. It's my baby and I'm always changing things here or there on down days.


I Built countertops for an apartment complex laundry room, just simple laminate over MDF and I kept the old ones that were in great shape. One is now a work bench top and the others are the bottoms of my shelves and cabinets. Very durable stuff. I also had some extra 1/2 inch rubber gym floor so I glued and fastened 3' of it to the bench top as we'll, I now use it as my rifle/ pistol/ nail gun/ tinkering pad. Do you store any extension ladders in there? Need ideas bad, I thought about making a false bottom where I could store my 20 footer


----------



## Irishman87

I picked my rig up for 1800$ used 1 owner and garage kept, it's a 6x14 and 6'4" tall but I'm only 5'9" and my helpers are my height or less so it works great. How much do ladder racks cost, we're can I get them, and what are my options. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Irishman87 said:


> I picked my rig up for 1800$ used 1 owner and garage kept, it's a 6x14 and 6'4" tall but I'm only 5'9" and my helpers are my height or less so it works great. How much do ladder racks cost, we're can I get them, and what are my options. Thanks a lot in advance.


Mine were $80 each, and I got them from the dealer, I'd check with the manufacturer. Or just go to a fab/ welding shop and have some built for you


----------



## brhokel606

Irishman87,

I keep 1-8' ladder, 2 large little giant ladder and 1 smaller one in the trailer but as far as my big ones, they go on my tow vehicle. I have a 2010 F350 supercab dually with a ladder rack that I put them on. I don't haul them everyday, thought about a ladder rack for the trailer but it already won't fit in my garage with 10' doors and I'm building another 3+ car garage for home and will put 12' doors on, afraid they wouldn't make it in, lol.

I will post pics of ladder storage tomorrow.


----------



## brhokel606

If I was hard pressed to have ladders on trailer, I would probably hang and lock on side, easier to get too, I just don't wanna use up my floor space and I have seen them mounted on the roof on the inside but I have PVC pipe mounted up top to store grade poles, laser tripod and small trim work.


----------



## overanalyze

Here's how we keep our ladders.


----------



## brhokel606

Ladder storage


----------



## brhokel606

Level storage


----------



## brhokel606

Front door area


----------



## brhokel606

Level cases open


----------



## brhokel606

Brake storage and plate level storage (7-10') stabila plate level


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Cole82 said:


> That's why I went with a ramp door, The wheel barrow compressor 276 pounds and I know they make a bigger one lol. Also I wheel the 12'6 brake sown the center that is a heavy son of a B. Not to mention the power trowel is heavy.
> 
> Cole


Yeah with big ass stuff like that a ramp is def needed.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TRMolnar said:


> I bought my trailer with a ramp because my table saw, compressor and miter saw all used to be on wheels.
> 
> Now I'm starting to see that wheeled equipment is more of a hindrance than it's worth. I switched to lighter tools and they actually take up less room now.
> 
> Next trailer will definitely have barn doors and I'll just make a ramp for wheel barrows and generators.


I was the same. Started with big makita table saw on gravity rise stand. Chop saw on gravity rise stand, Massive dewalt wheeled compressor, Massive wheeled stanly 50 gallon boxes. But getting them out the trailer was the easy bit with the ramp. It was getting them up steps or down steps to customers homes. Needed a min or 2 people to get the tools in or close to the house. Now im the opposite with not one wheeled massive tool left. Its meant i can get more in my trailer too but best of all i dont need a hand with getting one tool into the house.


----------



## Cole82

BCConstruction said:


> I was the same. Started with big makita table saw on gravity rise stand. Chop saw on gravity rise stand, Massive dewalt wheeled compressor, Massive wheeled stanly 50 gallon boxes. But getting them out the trailer was the easy bit with the ramp. It was getting them up steps or down steps to customers homes. Needed a min or 2 people to get the tools in or close to the house. Now im the opposite with not one wheeled massive tool left. Its meant i can get more in my trailer too but best of all i dont need a hand with getting one tool into the house.


I'll third that, maybe we all did it? No more wheeled saws miter or table. They just waste too much space. Smaller more specialized boxes too.

Cole


----------



## RichVT

I made a simple wooden ramp for my trailer out of scrap lumber for the few times I need to roll something in. You can also buy a curb or step ramp which will do the same thing. The same ramp can also be used to negotiate a few steps into the customer's house.


----------



## brhokel606

I have had barn doors but still like the ramp better, easier on kness getting in and out, plus the ramp seals better. Do get torsion axles over leaf springs, I got torsion axles on this trailer because thats what they had in stock and I needed a bigger trailer. Well I will never go back to leaf springs again, torsions ride so much smoother and you can tell in the pull vehicle. Plus everything in the trailer stays put, no bouncing. Just take one side of the cable off the ramp door, I took off passenger side door cable, a bit heavier to lift but no big deal and no tripping over cable now.


----------



## Randy Bush

I don't know maybe it is just my trailer , with torsion axles ,but the back end bounces so bad. Stuff was always on the floor until I started tying everything down. Even though I don't need it for the weight am thinking of using a equalizer hitch to control the bounce. Have a triple axle flat bed with mon-leaf springs that does not bounce like my work trailer.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Randy Bush said:


> I don't know maybe it is just my trailer , with torsion axles ,but the back end bounces so bad. Stuff was always on the floor until I started tying everything down. Even though I don't need it for the weight am thinking of using a equalizer hitch to control the bounce. Have a triple axle flat bed with mon-leaf springs that does not bounce like my work trailer.


That's normally due to badly loading the trailer. I have nothing but my systainers strapped against the wall and never have anything fall even at the rear and front of trailer where the worse of the bouncing is. I put my kapex over the wheels so that I didn't need. To strap it down and has never budged an inch since I put it there. 

It could also be the tow vehicles suspension design which don't help the matter if its not loaded correctly. A lot of people out way to much weight up front in a trailer. Get the bulk over the wheels and get the lighter stuff up front to get you some tongue weight but not 30% of it.


----------



## svronthmve

Randy Bush said:


> I don't know maybe it is just my trailer , with torsion axles ,but the back end bounces so bad. Stuff was always on the floor until I started tying everything down. Even though I don't need it for the weight am thinking of using a equalizer hitch to control the bounce. Have a triple axle flat bed with mon-leaf springs that does not bounce like my work trailer.


.....Or it could just be the driver! :whistling: :laughing:


----------



## Lettusbee

Who's driving on dirt roads, and who's driving on concrete all the time. 

I'm guessing theres a terrain difference between Roanoke, and Great Falls.


----------



## Randy Bush

Lettusbee said:


> Who's driving on dirt roads, and who's driving on concrete all the time.
> 
> I'm guessing theres a terrain difference between Roanoke, and Great Falls.


Are you trying to say we have bad roads around here? :laughing: That probably is a fair amount of it though.


----------



## Randy Bush

BCConstruction said:


> That's normally due to badly loading the trailer. I have nothing but my systainers strapped against the wall and never have anything fall even at the rear and front of trailer where the worse of the bouncing is. I put my kapex over the wheels so that I didn't need. To strap it down and has never budged an inch since I put it there.
> 
> It could also be the tow vehicles suspension design which don't help the matter if its not loaded correctly. A lot of people out way to much weight up front in a trailer. Get the bulk over the wheels and get the lighter stuff up front to get you some tongue weight but not 30% of it.


Probably one of the problems is I don't have enough weight in the trailer. Trailer is full just not with material normally. tow rig is a Ford dually .


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Randy Bush said:


> Probably one of the problems is I don't have enough weight in the trailer. Trailer is full just not with material normally. tow rig is a Ford dually .


Yeah they def ride better loaded up.


----------



## Robinson1

Cole82 said:


> I'll third that, maybe we all did it? No more wheeled saws miter or table. They just waste too much space. Smaller more specialized boxes too.
> 
> Cole



I know I did it. And that was pre trailer days as well. So it was in and out of the back of the truck everyday with those  saws. :laughing:

Lighter is definitely the way to go with jobsite tools. I would love to swap places with my miter saws. That old PC 12 inch in my trailer is a great saw and cuts dead on but it weights about 120 pounds with no stand. The DeWalt 12 inch slider in my shop weighs less. But I need the capacity for shop work and rarely miter anything bigger than a 2x6 on site. Actually its almost all finish work on site so 120 pound saw to cut base, casing, and shoe :no:

I think I just talked myself into a new miter saw. :whistling


----------



## Robinson1

john5mt said:


> nice :thumbup:
> 
> I use my side door too much to give it up


Yeah, I don't get the guys covering up the side door. I use my side door more than I use the ramp door. Heck most days I never open the ramp.


----------



## Madmak

I've posted some pics of my trailer before but not in this thread. It's a 7'x14' V nose, 18.5' inside, 6'6" tall, tandem 3500 lb axles.


----------



## Robinson1

Do you actually do enough paper work on site to need the desk? Or it this parked on site and used as an office trailer?


----------



## Madmak

A little of both. It's a lunch table, a desk, a storage cabinet, etc. 
Being a roll top desk, I can just close it up and take off. Even with a laptop and printer set up.


----------



## Robinson1

Makes sense.


----------



## onmywayup

After reading this entire thread at least once while trolling for ideas, my wife has accused me of looking at trailer p0rn

EDIT: Seriously, the forum censors the word "****"? (P0rn).


----------



## svronthmve

onmywayup said:


> After reading this entire thread at least once while trolling for ideas, my wife has accused me of looking at trailer p0rn
> 
> EDIT: Seriously, the forum censors the word "****"? (P0rn).


Yes.


----------



## Randy Bush

Think I showed this once before , but here is mine again.


----------



## Dan_Watson

jaydee said:


> What are you running now ??
> 
> You must have one for the drill bit auger thingy ?


That's a 7x14. 

Works great for that.

We have 4 guys, on 5-10 jobs at a time. Thats a lot of running. Storage and having the right tools on the right site are our biggest problems right now, a day here, a day there, moving tools from site to site. The trailer would hardly ever be on site for to long, and probably never on the site you need it at. 

A warehouse in the middle of our service area seems more practical but I'm not sure either way. The trailer would be nice for larger projects but when not on site parking it is an issue.


----------



## Evergreen Const

Spent a few hours today re- organizing the trailer. Had to angle the shelves back 15*. Tired of taking corners and all the boxes fall everywhere. Each box has it's own shelf. Much easier to pull from and keep organized.


----------



## roofcutter

Does anyone run a flatbed tool trailer with boxes, ladder racks ect. Looking at buying a 16 footer and mounting my site safes, racks to it and building an air compressor enclosure for my big rolair. Any sugestions?


----------



## MDjim

roofcutter said:


> Does anyone run a flatbed tool trailer with boxes, ladder racks ect. Looking at buying a 16 footer and mounting my site safes, racks to it and building an air compressor enclosure for my big rolair. Any sugestions?


All the Amish guys around here use them with a hired driver/truck. Probably works ok, other then unloading tools when the weather is bad. Unless you have a building to put it in/under.


----------



## jlsconstruction

roofcutter said:


> Does anyone run a flatbed tool trailer with boxes, ladder racks ect. Looking at buying a 16 footer and mounting my site safes, racks to it and building an air compressor enclosure for my big rolair. Any sugestions?



My roofer had an 18x7 he used for a long time, but just went to a 20x8 enclosed


----------



## brhokel606

I had posted my interior pics earlier but realized I should take. Pic of the set up. 24' v-nose towed towed by 2010 F-350 Dually, truck weighs 9,600 and trailer weighs 14,000. Love my setup, garbage and some materials go in back of truck, otherwise I have dump trailer on a job site. The trailer gets very little material inside because it is heavy as it is.


----------



## brhokel606

Another pic, it usually rides level but my driveway in not level, that's why it looks nose down.


----------



## jaydee

brhokel606 said:


> usually rides level but my driveway in not level, that's why it looks nose down.


I have a 8.5 x 20 ft. I use airbags for rear of pickup. 
Helps a lot on highway and speed bumps


----------



## TRMolnar

brhokel606 said:


> I had posted my interior pics earlier but realized I should take. Pic of the set up. 24' v-nose towed towed by 2010 F-350 Dually, truck weighs 9,600 and trailer weighs 14,000. Love my setup, garbage and some materials go in back of truck, otherwise I have dump trailer on a job site. The trailer gets very little material inside because it is heavy as it is.


That's a nice setup! 

Any pictures of the inside?


----------



## brhokel606

jaydee said:


> I have a 8.5 x 20 ft. I use airbags for rear of pickup.
> Helps a lot on highway and speed bumps


With the dually and I have a Heavy duty weight distribution hitch, it rides fine, thanks though. Had thought about air bags but don't think I need them now.


----------



## brhokel606

TRMolnar said:


> That's a nice setup!
> 
> Any pictures of the inside?



Look in previous pages, have a bunch of pics in here or you can search using my profile.


----------



## brhokel606

Here's another


----------



## jlsconstruction

I still have a long way to go, but when I got it last year I threw some shelves in it and put it to work. So over the last few weeks I've been staying late a day a week and adding to it to see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## brhokel606

jlsconstruction said:


> I still have a long way to go, but when I got it last year I threw some shelves in it and put it to work. So over the last few weeks I've been staying late a day a week and adding to it to see what works and what doesn't. QUOTE]
> 
> Looking good, it takes time. I change things around alot just depending on what new tools I purchased, LOL.
> 
> I am bothered right now because I do not like how my clamps just sit on the side of my brake cabinet. If I slide in a big door or windows they are in the way and I catch a pocket or my tool pouch on it but I am not sure of a better solution yet.


----------



## jlsconstruction

The microwave holder and paint can holder were tonight's addition.


----------



## brhokel606

I have debated painting my shelving, just not sure its worth the time.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

brhokel606 said:


> I have debated painting my shelving, just not sure its worth the time.


I painted my work bench with chalk board paint when I got my trailer about 5 years ago. Its the hardest wearing paint I ever used. Nothing will scratch it off. Not even sliding my dewalt 13" planner across it will mark it.


----------



## iceman61

jlsconstruction said:


> The microwave holder and paint can holder were tonight's addition.


Would it be possible to get some close ups of how you did the microwave holder? I like the way you did it plus I'm trying to not build another floor to ceiling shelf just for my microwave.


----------



## jlsconstruction

iceman61 said:


> Would it be possible to get some close ups of how you did the microwave holder? I like the way you did it plus I'm trying to not build another floor to ceiling shelf just for my microwave.


Yeah I'll get you some later


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

They are held in with the test caps. They sell them in lowes. I just glue gunned them in there.


----------



## brhokel606

jlsconstruction said:


> What's holding them from falling through the bottom?
> 
> 
> Nice idea, I build a shelf to hold them but unless it's full they fall out


I did the same with the shelf, used short, about 1 1/2" PVC to keep them from sliding around and falling over. Just glued them down to shelf using Gorilla glue and to each other, kind of like a honeycomb pattern. Ended up not liking though, seemed I never had enough slots at start of week, then wasted space at the end. I ended up just keeping them in the bulk (contractor) box, LOL and put in a cabinet.

Love the test cap though! I have bigger tubes for levels and such. Always put end caps on but they are bulky and test caps would be perfect. Great idea, thanks!


----------



## txgencon

BCConstruction said:


> Looks good man. Can't beat a well set up trailer. Got a job yesterday because next door neighbor at current job see the inside of my trailer from his yard.
> 
> Added this yesterday. Might add a few more do it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 117572


You didn't really need the top hole. You have access to the PVC pipe on the long side of the bevel.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

They were meant to have 3tiny counter sunk screws but I ended up with only one in each in the middle hole as I glued the pipes together.


----------



## txgencon

BCConstruction said:


> They were meant to have 3tiny counter sunk screws but I ended up with only one in each in the middle hole as I glued the pipes together.


I later countersunk all of mine and replaced the screws with flat head screws. That was the only pic I had available.


----------



## Taken5875

schaefercs said:


> Those clear blade guards are all the rage these days, huh?


Yea they are quite custom. Have a guy that consistently makes me about 1 or 2 a year. He's family what can you do.


I like those caulk holders might do a few of them my self. 
I'm also thinking about doing a heated drawer for the winter to keep caulk and batteries in. I might have seen it on here a guy said he uses a heating pad in the drawer and some foam insulation board for what's worth to help keep it insulated.


----------



## Spencer

BCConstruction said:


> Looks good man. Can't beat a well set up trailer. Got a job yesterday because next door neighbor at current job see the inside of my trailer from his yard.
> 
> Added this yesterday. Might add a few more do it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 117572


Exactly what I need right now. I've been stuffing tube in the inside of my van side door. :thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

A little tip for making them. Cut the pipes all the same size with the 45's and then sit the pipes on the 45's and wedge them edge under something like a level. Then set 3 next to each other and glue the back side with some hot glue. Let set then do the next 3 and so on. This kept them all set in one piece and dead square to each other for mounting.


----------



## Taken5875

Had some time to work on it yesterday. We finished up the table saw mount and a few drawer boxes. Pic was taken up right I don't know why it keeps showing up sideways


----------



## jlsconstruction




----------



## Taken5875

Added the containment area for the Paulk work bench, 4x8 sheet goods, and two long drawers one being 72" and the other 96", a 1 1/2" slot x 102" for my track saw track, also a small void area was left between the door frame and the lower drawer box which wound up working out nicely for storing corner bead.


----------



## brhokel606

Taken5875 said:


> Added the containment area for the Paulk work bench, 4x8 sheet goods, and two long drawers one being 72" and the other 96", a 1 1/2" slot x 102" for my track saw track, also a small void area was left between the door frame and the lower drawer box which wound up working out nicely for storing corner bead.


Looking good


----------



## Spencer

BCConstruction said:


> A little tip for making them. Cut the pipes all the same size with the 45's and then sit the pipes on the 45's and wedge them edge under something like a level. Then set 3 next to each other and glue the back side with some hot glue. Let set then do the next 3 and so on. This kept them all set in one piece and dead square to each other for mounting.



Thanks for the idea. Did it a little different.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Dam how much caulk do some of you guys use lol.


----------



## Spencer

BCConstruction said:


> Dam how much caulk do some of you guys use lol.



Lots. I have another box inside on the shelf.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

BCConstruction said:


> Dam how much caulk do some of you guys use lol.


I usually have one tube. I hate keeping half used tube ' s laying around.


----------



## jlsconstruction

One or two of every color, and kind. Besides the stuff we use all the time like flexible seal and water stop I just buy by the case.


----------



## jb4211

Spencer said:


> Thanks for the idea. Did it a little different.


how do you keep the caulk from hardening? If I buy a lot of caulk and try storing it, it becomes unusable. It gets hard and will blow out the sides. I don't really have the issue with painters caulk, but more with so with every other.


----------



## Chad McDade

Taken5875 said:


> Added the containment area for the Paulk work bench, 4x8 sheet goods, and two long drawers one being 72" and the other 96", a 1 1/2" slot x 102" for my track saw track, also a small void area was left between the door frame and the lower drawer box which wound up working out nicely for storing corner bead.


That is a nice looking set up.


----------



## TNTRenovate

jb4211 said:


> how do you keep the caulk from hardening? If I buy a lot of caulk and try storing it, it becomes unusable. It gets hard and will blow out the sides. I don't really have the issue with painters caulk, but more with so with every other.


Stop buying cheap crap. Never had an issue with OSI or 100% silicone.


----------



## Inner10

How do you guys keep the caulk from freezing in the winter?


----------



## onmywayup

BCConstruction said:


> Dam how much caulk do some of you guys use lol.


I keep at least twenty tubes of various stuff at any one time. 

Glue, mortar repair, latex, silicone, grout repair, yada yada yada. It adds up.


----------



## Inner10

onmywayup said:


> I keep at least twenty tubes of various stuff at any one time.
> 
> Glue, mortar repair, latex, silicone, grout repair, yada yada yada. It adds up.


I keep a half tube of everything at home then buy a new one everytime I need it because I can't find the old one. :laughing:


----------



## Taken5875

I have another one to do next month. I pretty much plan on Laying it out like this one. I may make some small adjustments on shelf spacing here and there but I am open to suggestions so please feel free to share your thoughts. Also keep an eye out for ron Paulks new trailer. He is planing a new setup. Hopefully he shares his ideas before I start my other trailer.


----------



## jb4211

TNTSERVICES said:


> Stop buying cheap crap. Never had an issue with OSI or 100% silicone.


I had the issue with OSI and poly. I don't use silicone really as I've been doing mostly exterior work lately and that stuff sucks. I use polyurethane mostly.

But I used to use OSI a lot and had it harden quite often if not used relatively quickly.


----------



## CCCo.

Inner10 said:


> How do you guys keep the caulk from freezing in the winter?



Happens to me every year - I do save it most times, but it never pays off - by the time I get back to it, its either completely dried up, or has the chunky monkey's inside 

:laughing:


----------



## overanalyze

Inner10 said:


> How do you guys keep the caulk from freezing in the winter?


Keep it in our van parked in our heated shop at night


----------



## brhokel606

I have a rolling husky bag for my caulk, I take it inside everyday in the winter. I use alot of concrete caulk, I caulk every cut joint and expansion joint on my jobs, winter can be a bieatch here.


----------



## TNTRenovate

jb4211 said:


> I had the issue with OSI and poly. I don't use silicone really as I've been doing mostly exterior work lately and that stuff sucks. I use polyurethane mostly.
> 
> But I used to use OSI a lot and had it harden quite often if not used relatively quickly.


Odd. But it doesn't stay in my truck unused. I go through it quickly.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Inner10 said:


> How do you guys keep the caulk from freezing in the winter?


OSI can be applied between 20-100 degrees Fahrenheit and silicone -35 to 140 degrees.

Painters caulk gets stored up front in a box under the heater and then out every night.


----------



## brickhook

You fellas have some awesome trailers and work areas :thumbsup:


----------



## nailspitter

BCConstruction said:


> Looks good man. Can't beat a well set up trailer. Got a job yesterday because next door neighbor at current job see the inside of my trailer from his yard.
> 
> Added this yesterday. Might add a few more do it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 117572


Wow that's a great idea. Mind if I steal it for mine...


----------



## jlsconstruction

nailspitter said:


> Wow that's a great idea. Mind if I steal it for mine...



We've all stolen each others good stuff.


----------



## brhokel606

Thats the best part of this forum, sharing.


----------



## nailspitter

Bconnoll said:


> Isn't the payload with GRVW of 2980 like 1700lbs?


I have a 6 x 10 trailer with a GRVW of 3500 lbs and the load capacity is 1600 lbs... I have work benches and shelves with tools and mine only weighs in at 2020 lbs according to our local truck stop CAT scale.


----------



## nailspitter

jlsconstruction said:


> We've all stolen each others good stuff.





brhokel606 said:


> Thats the best part of this forum, sharing.


Thats exactly why I decided to join. Nothing like gaining knowledge... :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

nailspitter said:


> Wow that's a great idea. Mind if I steal it for mine...


Go ahead and make sure you post pics after.


----------



## nailspitter

BCConstruction said:


> Go ahead and make sure you post pics after.



Will do. I'll take a few next week and post them. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaydee

Inner10 said:


> How do you guys keep the caulk from freezing in the winter?


I use a cooler with a heating pad .
or put milk crate of caulk in basement of customers house by
heating system.


----------



## brhokel606

jaydee said:


> I use a cooler with a heating pad .
> or put milk crate of caulk in basement of customers house by
> heating system.


Cooler with heating pad, that is a great idea!


----------



## Chad McDade

Moorcroft said:


> Here is my 6x14


Nice set up.


----------



## RobertCDF

You need more tools and crap in that thing...


----------



## Moorcroft

You are right,it feels weird having it clean and organized,I am sure it's only a matter of time before it's looks like a real contractors trailer


----------



## iceman61

Moorcroft said:


> You are right,it feels weird having it clean and organized,I am sure it's only a matter of time before it's looks like a real contractors trailer


Yeah, like right after you hit an unseen speed bump, pothole, or over compensate the driveway while pulling out and drop off the curb. LOL


----------



## SailingandSuch

Added some new storage options to my trailer. 

Like other posts lately I have used the PVC design to hold caulk and aerosol cans. You can see in one photo I just put a screw in the bottom of the PVC that isn't driven all the way in to hold the caulk/cans from falling through the tube.

Also for my cords and air hoses I'm trying out and I believe I will really enjoy using these cheap reels that I got from Lowes. I had some old shelf brackets that I have been saving that work great for holding a couple of the reels.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

What size pipe is being used with the foam?


----------



## jlsconstruction

BCConstruction said:


> What size pipe is being used with the foam?


Those cans are 2 1/4 so must be 2 1/2


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jlsconstruction said:


> Those cans are 2 1/4 so must be 2 1/2


I didn't know they made that size pipe


----------



## jlsconstruction

BCConstruction said:


> I didn't know they made that size pipe



They have a whole bunch of different sizes if you go to a plumbing supply house

http://www.pvcfittingsonline.com/4004-025ab-2-1-2-schedule-40-pvc-pipe-5-ft-section.html


----------



## jlsconstruction

And schedule 40 has about every size in 1/2" increments


----------



## rrk

BCConstruction said:


> I didn't know they made that size pipe


Didn't you say you were a plumber before?


----------



## Joasis

I started this thread 8 years ago.....and I am amazed at the set-ups pictured. My trailer was gutted and is with the steel crew full time, so I am thinking about a new trailer, and this time........


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

rrk said:


> Didn't you say you were a plumber before?


Yeah but never seen 2.5" pipe. What's 2.5" used for mainly?


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> Yeah but never seen 2.5" pipe. What's 2.5" used for mainly?


Plumbing...and holding cans of great stuff.


----------



## 98crewcab

nailspitter said:


> Ok, trailer pics as promised. Finally gotten around to taking a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks great, just curious.... how does your miter saw work? does it slide out to be able to cut in place? or do you always take it out and set it up?


----------



## tjbnwi

BCConstruction said:


> Yeah but never seen 2.5" pipe. What's 2.5" used for mainly?


I see it used mostly on induced draft furnace vents.

Tom


----------



## nailspitter

98crewcab said:


> nailspitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, trailer pics as promised. Finally gotten around to taking a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks great, just curious.... how does your miter saw work? does it slide out to be able to cut in place? or do you always take it out and set it up?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks... I just slide it out. Cuts in place but can be removed to take outside the trailer. Really didnt take long to do the trailer setup. I think I may have 12 to 14 hrs in it total total
Click to expand...


----------



## BamBamm5144

Anyone looking for a 6x12? It's a 2014 I'm looking to sell for $2500


----------



## jlsconstruction

BamBamm5144 said:


> Anyone looking for a 6x12? It's a 2014 I'm looking to sell for $2500


If you were closer


----------



## snohiker

BamBamm5144 said:


> Anyone looking for a 6x12? It's a 2014 I'm looking to sell for $2500


yup if u were closer


----------



## IDH

BamBamm5144 said:


> Anyone looking for a 6x12? It's a 2014 I'm looking to sell for $2500


If I wasn't 700 miles away I'd definitely grab that thing.


----------



## jb4211

BamBamm5144 said:


> Anyone looking for a 6x12? It's a 2014 I'm looking to sell for $2500


My first was a single axle. Once loaded with tools the fenders were resting on the tires.

Had to trade up to a double axle


----------



## jlsconstruction

jb4211 said:


> My first was a single axle. Once loaded with tools the fenders were resting on the tires. Had to trade up to a double axle


I just want one for siding tools only, I had to retire my 6x12.


----------



## cptess




----------



## cptess

View attachment 119286
View attachment 119288
View attachment 119289


----------



## cptess

My new 7x14. I just finished the inside and had my electrician install some outlets and another light.


----------



## Randy Bush

cptess said:


> My new 7x14. I just finished the inside and had my electrician install some outlets and another light.


Looks real nice :thumbsup: How do you keep the chop saw in place while traveling?


----------



## cptess

Thanks. I just screwed it in place.


----------



## Taken5875

Added some tile.


----------



## cptess

Thanks.. I just screwed it down right in place.


----------



## Taken5875

Added some tile.

Anyone have suggestions of what to use on the ramp to keep it weather proof but not slippery. I am considering using some poly with sand mixed in. Unless others have a better idea


----------



## cptess

Looks great. How big is the trailer???


----------



## jlsconstruction

Taken5875 said:


> Added some tile. Anyone have suggestions of what to use on the ramp to keep it weather proof but not slippery. I am considering using some poly with sand mixed in. Unless others have a better idea


They make a paint for porches that is grippy


----------



## cptess

The rubber flooring I bought and used for my floor at HD wasn't slippery at all the other day when it was raining. That might be good for you.


----------



## Taken5875

cptess said:


> Looks great. How big is the trailer???


7x14

I use a trailer pin to keep my chop saw in place way quick and easy to remove. I'll see if I have a pic


----------



## cptess

Great idea.


----------



## BamBamm5144

jb4211 said:


> My first was a single axle. Once loaded with tools the fenders were resting on the tires.
> 
> Had to trade up to a double axle



Yeah I hear you on that. All that's in their is siding stuff. I knew it'd be too small but I needed the extra space at the time. Since then I got a box truck that's used for siding.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Taken5875 said:


> Added some tile.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions of what to use on the ramp to keep it weather proof but not slippery. I am considering using some poly with sand mixed in. Unless others have a better idea


We used rustoleum truck bed coating. Cheap, easy, worked great, and gives a ton of traction.


----------



## carp serv

*New trailer*

I was told about this thread by a member and I have been lurking and looking at all the trailer setups getting ideas for my own. I just got rid of my 14' box truck that I worked out of for 10+ years for a trailer.

So here are a couple of pics of the start of the trailer upfit. I am a finish carpenter so I am building it just for that.
I have not built the drawers yet but they are going in soon.


----------



## carp serv

edit


----------



## carp serv

*new 7 x 14 trailer*

edit


----------



## Aaron Berk

Taken5875 said:


> Added some tile.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions of what to use on the ramp to keep it weather proof but not slippery. I am considering using some poly with sand mixed in. Unless others have a better idea


Question for ya,
Can you use your table saw in that position?
Looks pretty slick if you can.

And nice tile


----------



## Taken5875

Aaron Berk said:


> Question for ya,
> Can you use your table saw in that position?
> Looks pretty slick if you can.
> 
> And nice tile


Yes sr I can. The use of the table saw is limited with the chopsaw in place but the chopsaw moves quick and easily when needed


----------



## SAcarpenter

Taken5875 said:


> Added some tile. Anyone have suggestions of what to use on the ramp to keep it weather proof but not slippery. I am considering using some poly with sand mixed in. Unless others have a better idea


The sider we work with sometimes put black truck bed liner on all his old planks and deck restore on the floor of his trailer. He said if he had a ramp style door on his trailer, he would've done the bed liner on that as well. An unanticipated benefit is the snow melts off real fast


----------



## SAcarpenter

Taken5875 said:


> Added some tile. Anyone have suggestions of what to use on the ramp to keep it weather proof but not slippery. I am considering using some poly with sand mixed in. Unless others have a better idea


Black truck bed liner. Snow melts off really fast in winter


----------



## SAcarpenter

Sorry. Didnt think the first one went through


----------



## WBailey1041

Found this while searching google. 





















More here http://dmr-gutters.com/gm/wv.htm


----------



## Taken5875

Added some E track for quick strapping.


----------



## carp serv

*more trailer pics*

More pics of the trailer interior. Have a little more to do


----------



## Tinstaafl

carp serv said:


> More pics of the trailer interior. Have a little more to do


Installing lights? :laughing:


----------



## carp serv

yup


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Have had some progress on my trailer. Lots of moving stuff around and making messes as I go. So slowly but surely.


----------



## Unger.const

WBailey1041 said:


> Found this while searching google.
> 
> More here http://dmr-gutters.com/gm/wv.htm


What cracks me up about that outfit is that he overloads his cars with ladders and roof racks and such. And is mad when constantly taking it in to be fixed and they don't point out everything wrong with the car (like overloading it with a roof rack.......do any of those cars have a frame? Unibody?)

The guy does a awesome job on his gutter trailers......like a rolling display case. Like the old time craftsmen that showed off their work with toolboxes or wooden chests.


----------



## Chad McDade

Here is my trailer - too small but it works for now, hoping to upgrade next summer


----------



## jb4211

Chad McDade said:


> Here is my trailer - too small but it works for now, hoping to upgrade next summer


The dog or the trailer. I'm totally confused. lol


----------



## QCCI

Just ordered 2 - 14' trailers. So I need to check out this entire thread to help figure out how I'm doing the shelving.


----------



## Chad McDade

jb4211 said:


> The dog or the trailer. I'm totally confused. lol


The trailer....the dog stays. lol


----------



## Sierra Homes

Well I finally joined the trailer club last night. Lost a couple good used deals and finally snagged this one. 20' x 8' x 76" Wells Cargo 10k car hauler. It even had a winch. It show a little age but overall its very solid and just needs 2 lights repaired and I have to fix a couple sticky hinges. Paid $3,500. Now I hope the buildout cost less than the purchase price lol..

I will be setting it up mostly for my siding work.


----------



## brhokel606

Welcome to the club, just be prepared to be changing things around constantly, LOL. I am just waiting for a off day to redo my level storage place, know what I'm gonna do, just need the time.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Usually it neat and tidy










I guess that's what happens when your moving


----------



## overanalyze

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Usually it neat and tidy
> 
> I guess that's what happens when your moving


Ahhhhhhh!!


----------



## Frank Castle

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Usually it neat and tidy
> 
> 
> View attachment 120609
> 
> 
> I guess that's what happens when your moving


I've seen my trailer look like this far too many times.:laughing:


----------



## TheKcContractor

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

TheKcContractor said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice setup! Looks clean and bright.


----------



## TheKcContractor

It's not finished but getting there. I was able to put a small office in the front because of the v nose.


----------



## TheKcContractor

Some pics of the old trailer


----------



## Dav101

*2007 Ford F550 HiLift Lift Truck*

Nicehttp://www.ebay.com/itm/2007-Ford-F...0cb23f&item=321569731135&pt=Commercial_Trucks


----------



## brhokel606

Been a very cold couple of days, so threw heater in trailer and been working on something that has bothered me.

This is before


----------



## brhokel606

Have to build doors yet, when stops snowing, I'll take picture from back, have openings for extra lumber, Festool track and levels. I love the float rack, they were always in the way and was afraid to dent or damage them.


----------



## onmywayup

I just bolted a space heater into place in mine on Friday. It's plugged into a thermostat controlled power strip that I found at Depot. Automatically kicks on when temp in trailer goes below 35, then kicks back off when it gets up to 45. No more frozen drywall mud and drained drill batteries for me. 

I have through-wall shore power installed so all we do is quickly plug the trailer in when we get home everyday with a cord I leave laying next to the parking area.


----------



## snohiker

*new clean slate*

Finally after a long wait I took delivery on my new trailer 7x16 proline let the begin. Thanks Tom and Aron at proline in nh u did a great job


----------



## 98crewcab

^^i like that, and looks tall. love the overhead rack and built in ladder....How much did that puppy come in at?


----------



## Roofcheck

snohiker said:


> Finally after a long wait I took delivery on my new trailer 7x16 proline let the begin. Thanks Tom and Aron at proline in nh u did a great job


Do something on top of that ladder- it will cut you had a trailer with a ladder like that.


----------



## Buckeye Don




----------



## snohiker

snohiker said:


> Finally after a long wait I took delivery on my new trailer 7x16 proline let the fun begin. Thanks Tom and Aron at proline in nh u did a great job


The trailer was just over $9000 the ladder has plastic caps on top not getting cut on that its got walk on roof and its 6' 6"inside my other trailer is 6' inside and i wanted more room. it started at just over $7000
based and then start adding options ladder racks ,ladder , walk on roof, alum wheels, i did allot of research before buying and think this is the best i could do all aluminum and very well built inside everything 16 on center 2x1 roof supports walls 16 on center as well and built right here in good old NH


----------



## snohiker

tcleve4911 said:


> *Ramp door pitfalls
> 
> You lose approx 50 sf of wall storage
> When it snows, you have to shovel off the ramp or it all goes inside.
> The cables are a trip hazard and the pulleys take up room over the door opening.
> You can't back a ramp door as close to a doorway as you can with cargo doors.
> Ramp doors are for landscapers with lawnmowers
> 
> Cargo doors
> 
> Fold back and lock out of the way.
> Hang cords, brooms & shovels for easy access without having to go inside.
> Walk up to the opening and access reachable items without having to walk the ramp.
> Leave a door open if you have to transport extra long materials.
> Watertight.
> 
> Just my opinion.:thumbsup:
> 
> *


and you can load equipment with a forklift


----------



## Joasis

TheKcContractor said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So what is up front? Looks like you have a closet or space with the doorway on the right side front?


----------



## Randy Bush

Joasis said:


> So what is up front? Looks like you have a closet or space with the doorway on the right side front?


From one of his other posts, said he had a office on the right side, nothing said about left.


----------



## brhokel606

Everything I have done in my trailer and all the cabinets I have built and I am really kickin myself right now that I did not insulate or buy it insulated! I guess this winter has gotten so cold so fast that it has really jumped up and bit me! The heater I have in there now, if it was insulated, would be perfect. For any of you guys that are starting your build, insulate at the beginning, trust me! 

Next time I guess.


----------



## TheKcContractor

Randy Bush said:


> From one of his other posts, said he had a office on the right side, nothing said about left.
















Still a work in progress, but getting much closer. It has worked out so much better than doing paperwork in the truck.


----------



## jb4211

brhokel606 said:


> Everything I have done in my trailer and all the cabinets I have built and I am really kickin myself right now that I did not insulate or buy it insulated! I guess this winter has gotten so cold so fast that it has really jumped up and bit me! The heater I have in there now, if it was insulated, would be perfect. For any of you guys that are starting your build, insulate at the beginning, trust me!
> 
> Next time I guess.


Great idea. I never thought about insulation. Mine is small (dual axle, 6x12), but I'm considering buying an 8 x 16 which I would like insulated.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

TheKcContractor said:


> View attachment 121542
> View attachment 121543
> 
> Still a work in progress, but getting much closer. It has worked out so much better than doing paperwork in the truck.



Do you have a pocket door in your trailer?


----------



## TheKcContractor

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Do you have a pocket door in your trailer?



Yes


----------



## blacktop

KC . That's a sweet set up! I could live In that trailer!


----------



## snohiker

brhokel606 said:


> Everything I have done in my trailer and all the cabinets I have built and I am really kickin myself right now that I did not insulate or buy it insulated! I guess this winter has gotten so cold so fast that it has really jumped up and bit me! The heater I have in there now, if it was insulated, would be perfect. For any of you guys that are starting your build, insulate at the beginning, trust me!
> 
> Next time I guess.



funny you say that when i ordered the new one i had them not put all the screws in the plywood i didnt want to were out the screw holes taking the plywood off to insulate and put it back on , they did make all the spots were i have to put them after and gave a couple bags of screws tho


----------



## Joasis

TheKcContractor said:


> View attachment 121542
> View attachment 121543
> 
> Still a work in progress, but getting much closer. It has worked out so much better than doing paperwork in the truck.


That is where I would have placed an RV style toilet. If I worked out of a trailer anymore, that would be a must.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Little at a time..... getting there.



































Some helpers....


----------



## antislip

Ok guys I am new here from *Vancouver* Canada, I am in the process of buying then trying to shelve a trailer. It will be a White 7X14 Tandem Axle Cargo Mate Silver Crown series with barn doors and a 36" RV Side door with camber and RV flush lock and with some options. I am retiring my 5X8 Continental Tailwind. (Great trailer just too small.) I did a ton of homework and found that Forest River makes about 8 different brands with 3 models of quality. I tried to buy a high quality trailer from a few different companies and just could not afford them so I ended up with the choice of the Silver Crown, this should be a good trailer because it is a top of the line Forest River product. I am adding Etrak to the walls and floors, I am doing this for two reasons one reason is that it quite dramatically strengthens the walls when welded from factory as well of course it make a great tie down area. I will also have 3/4 inch plywood on the walls as well as the floor of course. It will have a front mounted spare tire and brake battery. I will also be adding an interior battery for the led lights. It will have loading lights and back up lights along with extra tail lights. I have not decided about a back up camera as yet? I am hopeful that *My Salsa Red Toyota 4Runner *will handle it effortlessly.
After I have the trailer I will make it white on the walls and put a light coloured/colored Anti-Slip product on the floor. Then when money permits I will logo the heck out of it. I just need to find a carpenter in Vancouver to help build it out, I need to design the shelves to be foldable so I can move the tools out and the Dune Buggy in (Sigh) Alas I am not a carpenter. Yes I can easily build it butttt.... It may not looks as good as all I have seen on here. Thanks in advance for all the great pictures and ideas. I look forward to the final build (I think). I will post as I get it and start the build.


----------



## mikeharold

Congrats on the new trailer, you are going to love life! My only comment and concern would be about the 4 runner. I have the same size trailer and pull it with an F-250 diesel and I know the trailer is there. Not sure how much equipment you are going to be loading though. Mine weighs in right around 4500 pounds +/- loaded day to day. Good luck and show some pics when you get it.


----------



## antislip

*Upcoming new trailer and 4Runner*

Thanks, I am hopeful that it will be fine because the one thing in my favour is that the Toyota 4Runner has a lot of torque Clearly not like the diesel) but my main thoughts are that hopefully I will not ever put a lot of weight in it because currently I do not. Hah Wishful thinking. The reason for the upgrade is the cube not really the weight capacity as I have only ever had the 5X8 close to max weight once in 5 years and have it to max cube to often. That being said If I need to go to a full size truck (Sigh I hope not) then I would cry and buy a separate work truck. Fortunately the trailer does not move a lot. I am also hoping that will change (Sort of). (Again I SIGH Heavily) As the 4Runner is the new style it still has lots of oops some warranty on it. SO if I start to wear it I out I will be ok for a bit. MY 5X8 probably does not have 10,000 miles on it since 2008. So fingers crossed.


----------



## antislip

*Insulation I have a great idea for you I hope*



brhokel606 said:


> Everything I have done in my trailer and all the cabinets I have built and I am really kickin myself right now that I did not insulate or buy it insulated! I guess this winter has gotten so cold so fast that it has really jumped up and bit me! The heater I have in there now, if it was insulated, would be perfect. For any of you guys that are starting your build, insulate at the beginning, trust me!
> 
> Next time I guess.


What about drilling a few holes carefully and spraying in an insulating foam?
Also if the ceiling is not finished yet that will help a lot if you insulate then finish. Whaddya think? Hmmm :clap:me thinks this is good info.:clap::thumbup: common everyone lets here a cheer. LOL


----------



## Robinson1

antislip said:


> *My Salsa Red Toyota 4Runner *will handle it effortlessly.



The trailer you describe is going to be heavy even before you start to build it out and add your tools and supplies.


----------



## antislip

*Heavy, good it won't bounce as much*



Robinson1 said:


> The trailer you describe is going to be heavy even before you start to build it out and add your tools and supplies.


I am hopeful that the 5000lb towing capacity will be true. Maybe it will cause me to drive with a lighter foot (I hope). I have never noticed my current 5X8 behind me so far unless I was at max load a few times. Even then the truck seems to pull it quite well. So I hope it is ok.:sad:


----------



## mikeharold

Not to keep on this, but it's not so much the power to pull the trailer, which you are going to notice significantly, but rather the stability and braking control. Just keep it safe.


----------



## jhark123

My 7x14 enclosed is 7k. You shouldn't tow a trailer like that with a 4runner tow rating or not. If you hit a side wind it'll push you all over hell.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Yeah a 7x14 won't take long to get to 5k lb. a 1/2ton truck will handle it easy but your gonna be pushing the limits of the frame, trans, diff, suspension, engine etc etc to its limit. Last time I weight my 7x14 in it weight close to 6500lb loaded. I know it's behind my truck and the f150 capacity is 11k lbs so at your vehicles tow capacity it's gonna be a handful for sure. You want your tow vehicle to weight more than your trailer as a general rule of thumb or close to it as a minimum.


----------



## Okiecontractor

I've never weighed my trailer (7x16). Its heavy though. Had a tundra and it pulled it with no trouble. 1/2 ton Chevy didn't like it. Wore out the tranny. Had to go bigger.


----------



## antislip

Thanks for all the feed back everyone. Since the 4Runner is 4600 LBS weight I am hopeful that I will be well under that fully loaded. My lift kit should only help my trailering I am hoping as it is a quality Lift kit and only three inches. It is also something they call KDSS which is supposed to be a very good suspension system. So again I say fingers crossed, and if it is too much for beast then sigh I would have to get a real truck like the Tundra.

I will be talking to my trailer guys tomorrow to see what they tell me.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

antislip said:


> Thanks for all the feed back everyone. Since the 4Runner is 4600 LBS weight I am hopeful that I will be well under that fully loaded. My lift kit should only help my trailering I am hoping as it is a quality Lift kit and only three inches. It is also something they call KDSS which is supposed to be a very good suspension system. So again I say fingers crossed, and if it is too much for beast then sigh I would have to get a real truck like the Tundra.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be talking to my trailer guys tomorrow to see what they tell me.



Toyota only make toy trucks lol but if you want a real truck get a 2015 f150. Ain't nothing that even comes close.


----------



## Okiecontractor

BCConstruction said:


> Toyota only make toy trucks lol but if you want a real truck get a 2015 f150. Ain't nothing that even comes close.


I had an 08 Toyota Tundra Crew Max 4x4. That thing was a hoss. Especially for a 1/2 ton.


----------



## QCCI

Just had my laborer pick up this trailer. All steel 14' x 6'8" x 6'6" tall. Now I need to figure out how/what shelving to put in it. Oh and lettering.....


----------



## snohiker

Well got the box mounted and the under pipe storage in place slow progress due to being busy


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

snohiker said:


> Well got the box mounted and the under pipe storage in place slow progress due to being busy



You got a nice amount of room to play with in there.


----------



## snohiker

Added extra clearance lights today two in front two middle on each side and to red high in the back


----------



## SelectDecks

Not sure of this is the right forum but it's kind of on topic. What type of insurance do you guys carry to cover tools etc inside your trailer? 

I can't seem to get an answer from my broker, been trying for a year now. Recently had a guy tell me I need some sort of marine insurance whatever that is. 

Thank ya


----------



## mikeharold

You need an inland marine policy. Shop them around and read the fine print, they are not all created equal and not all will cover everything. Watch the deductibles too, some policies want to hit you with a $2500 deductible. I f you have been trying to get an answer from your broker for a year, my suggestion is find another broker. Sounds like yours is lazy and not real on top of the type of coverage you need to protect your investment. Don't fugg around and get caught with your pants down and loose everything you have.


----------



## antislip

*Insurance response*

Mikeharold is right, don't spend another day waiting for your insurance guy. Find a new one ASAP, there are many looking for your business. In my case my Credit Union handles all my insurance and they take good care of me, they remind me for every time an expiry is coming up. They shop rates for me quite efficiently and always make sure I get well advised. Merry Christmas everyone! No exceptions your Race, Gender, Colour, Sexual preferences, Creed, Marital Status or Religious beliefs Merry Christmas to all, even those that don't believe in Christmas. I have decided this year to get rid of Happy Holidays and Seasons Greetings.:clap::clap:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

antislip said:


> Mikeharold is right, don't spend another day waiting for your insurance guy. Find a new one ASAP, there are many looking for your business. In my case my Credit Union handles all my insurance and they take good care of me, they remind me for every time an expiry is coming up. They shop rates for me quite efficiently and always make sure I get well advised. Merry Christmas everyone! No exceptions your Race, Gender, Colour, Sexual preferences, Creed, Marital Status or Religious beliefs Merry Christmas to all, even those that don't believe in Christmas. I have decided this year to get rid of Happy Holidays and Seasons Greetings.:clap::clap:



I'm right there with u. I'm not even religious person but I'm sick of hearing this happy holidays. It's Christmas you morons.


----------



## brhokel606

Cabinet done, can't get Ipad to load pictures in 1 post!


----------



## brhokel606

Closer look


----------



## brhokel606

Cabinet


----------



## brhokel606

Cabinet 2


----------



## brhokel606

Cavinet 2 again


----------



## brhokel606

Inside of cabinet 2


----------



## brhokel606

Another view


----------



## TNTRenovate

Dude, that will be my dream setup when I get a trailer.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TNTSERVICES said:


> Dude, that will be my dream setup when I get a trailer.



No yours would be filled with Bosch you Bosch fanboy.


----------



## Randy Bush

Nice :thumbsup: Do you work out of your trailer or is it a show trailer? :laughing: Glass in the doors or plexiglass?


----------



## TNTRenovate

BCConstruction said:


> No yours would be filled with Bosch you Bosch fanboy.


Setup meaning, cabinets and doors.


----------



## jaydee

Randy Bush said:


> Nice :thumbsup: Do you work out of your trailer or is it a show trailer? :laughing: Glass in the doors or plexiglass?


You probably have a chauffeur to haul that, Don't you. :laughing:




Wow. look great. nice work :thumbup:


----------



## builditguy

Not alot of posts lately, since I was the last one. I am seriously considering selling my trailer and getting a smaller one. 

Now I can just transfer my shelves. At least most of them. 

Currently use a 8' x 18' for our carpentry tools. We've had it for 2 years. I thought it would be great at first, but it mostly sits at the shop. Before I bought it, we had so many jobs it would have been great to have it on site. The last 2 years our jobs have been so tight. The trailer won't fit. 

I think I'll go to either a 7' x 12' or 14'. We have a 7' x 14' for our concrete stuff. It does pull alot easier.

I'm going to measure out my existing shelving/cabinets and see if a 12' will work out.


----------



## mikeharold

I was originally wanting a 7x12 because of the size, but came across a 7x14 and am glad I didn't go smaller. 8x18 is pretty big and more than I would need and does become a pain to drag around. The 7x14 is pretty nice and I can go just about anywhere in town. Of course space isn't as limited here in my area. The other nice thing about a 7' wide is you don't need to extend your mirrors to see around it. Very easy to haul. I'm useless without my trailer now!


----------



## builditguy

The 8 x 18 wasn't my first choice. I was looking for a 7 x 16. I came across a good deal and went with it. Good price and good trailer.

Definitely right about the mirrors. Even with mirrors extended, the visibility isn't very good.


----------



## snohiker

i first stated off with a 7x14 and liked the size other then the low roof went with a 7x16 on new trailer with v nose all aluminum and very happy i did i do like the 7 foot wide over the 8 foot just easier to see around


----------



## Mderoncey

Been doing this close to 15 years and have tried everything from custom wood shelves and cabinets to containers. I use a 6x12 trailer with side door and it works very well. I finally have a hybrid layout that works great for me. It is a combination of bread racks with removable divider trays made from luan and 1/2" Balt. Birch. I don't spend my time picking up spilled tools and parts from the floors anymore, and I know where everything is. Velcro tape has become my best friend for the stray cords to those hard to secure tools and accessories. Parachute bags are also useful. The outside of my rig is nothing special, and that is for a reason
(No signs or names) If people don't know what's in your trailer, they are not as likely to attempt to steal it. 

Here is a pic of what I have ended up with...I'm new to this and couldn't get more than one pic to upload.


----------



## Taken5875

*Backup/ work lighting*

http://youtu.be/ejWtWcZpfWE


----------



## teampiney

Been slowly tinkering with the trailer. Finally got the trim back in, so at least its all back together. Now as time and money allows I can start on cabinets.









More pics at http://s1219.photobucket.com/user/teampiney/library/Service Trailer?sort=3&page=1


----------



## elementbldrs

Smart man with the fire extinguisher. Mine sat mounted in trailer for 4 years untouched. Then one day leaving a site for about a 100 mile haul back to Tahoe with extra payload from demobilizing the site, I look back and see wheel wobbling, pull over on freeway to see hub on fire! Thank god for fire extinguisher and tandem axles. Loaded as much as I could onto truck and limped home on three wheels.


----------



## snohiker

Taken5875 said:


> http://youtu.be/ejWtWcZpfWE


sweet set up did the same with 20" flood leds on three sides no more trying to find the trailer in pitch dark , ill get some pics up soon


----------



## sunkist

elementbldrs said:


> Smart man with the fire extinguisher. Mine sat mounted in trailer for 4 years untouched. Then one day leaving a site for about a 100 mile haul back to Tahoe with extra payload from demobilizing the site, I look back and see wheel wobbling, pull over on freeway to see hub on fire! Thank god for fire extinguisher and tandem axles. Loaded as much as I could onto truck and limped home on three wheels.


 3 wheels on my wagon i'm still rolling along :whistling them ****** are after me but i'm still rolling along :whistling 
Thats why i always say the more axles the better.


----------



## brhokel606

Well it has finally happened and I knew this day was coming! Waiting for the Kapex and CT26 to arrive, I thought I would clean up trailer as weather isn't cooperating. My 24' trailer is full! Like, totally have no more room. Trying to decide now what I can live without and trying to figure out where to put new tools. Might have to build new cabinet too, I'll update pics when I get it figured out.


----------



## trainbeat

Hey guys, just looking for some feedback. This year I'm saving up and making preparations to go out on my own. I do finishing, plastering, plaster repair and painting, no exterior, small high end interior repaints. Looking to take some wallpaper classes as well. Anyways... 
I figured a 5x8 trailer would be plenty for me. Something like this 
http://www.double-j.com/2015-contin...led-lights-spare-tire-reduced-100-V8r|4d.html
Do you think a smaller SUV would have any trouble handling it? Even something like a Subaru outback?


----------



## antislip

I just sold one like that and I can tell you the Outback or smaller can tow it easily, just be sure to add a transmission cooler if your vehicle is an automatic. Be sure you have the right hitch. No trailer brakes should be needed for an Outback as it is a well designed unit.

Enjoy the trailer and plan it carefully with shelves, be sure to make weight distribution even, make sure the trailer leans back ever *so slightly *when connected to the vehicle empty and *load it so it stay that way.*


----------



## QCCI

two new trailers


----------



## CFDChief

How do you guys store rakes and shovels in your trailer? I dont want to just throw them in the corner and have them falling all over the place. I have looked through this thread and don't remember seeing anything. Surely someone has figured out a neat way to store long handled tools.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

We don't typically use those items with what we do. If I was using them frequently I might build a box that was tall enough I could just drop the handles in it.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

CFDChief said:


> How do you guys store rakes and shovels in your trailer? I dont want to just throw them in the corner and have them falling all over the place. I have looked through this thread and don't remember seeing anything. Surely someone has figured out a neat way to store long handled tools.


First thing that comes to mind are small pieces of ABS pipe. More than likely they would need to go side to side, possibly at an angle being that it would be hard to slide a shovel into a piece of pipe when your ceiling is usually less than 7'. That or conduit brackets.


----------



## brhokel606

CFDChief said:


> How do you guys store rakes and shovels in your trailer? I dont want to just throw them in the corner and have them falling all over the place. I have looked through this thread and don't remember seeing anything. Surely someone has figured out a neat way to store long handled tools.


I have photos earlier in this thread how I store mine.


----------



## RichVT

I use something similar to this:

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/product/heavy-duty-12-inch-long-handled-tool-rack-HR12.aspx

A bungee around the handles keeps them from sliding off.


----------



## Taken5875

CFDChief said:


> How do you guys store rakes and shovels in your trailer? I dont want to just throw them in the corner and have them falling all over the place. I have looked through this thread and don't remember seeing anything. Surely someone has figured out a neat way to store long handled tools.


I use one of these to hold a push broom and reg kitchen broom. I don't see why it wouldn't work for a rake and shovel. 
Pit Posse 607 Broom Hanger Rack Holder Race Car Enclosed Cargo Trailer Shop NHRA Aluminum https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UAJNPO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_eWo.ub1B9RZ08

The following item Have no experience with but it looks like it could possibly work also.
Pit Posse PP3187 Aluminum Broom Holder Hanger Rack Enclosed Cargo Race Trailer Shop Garage Accessory Nhra https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ISB49U/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_vWo.ub0XXQPF0


----------



## jb4211

Awesome!!!
Nice set up


----------



## Roofcheck

mtmtnman said:


> We'll i got started. Picked up a new Alcom Stealth 7x16. Just got the front shelf in so far tonight. Got 70 pages to read for ideas here LOL!


Best trailer set up goes to BC Construction. Too bad he took the pics down.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Roofcheck said:


> Best trailer set up goes to BC Construction. Too bad he took the pics down.



Dude get your tongue out my ass 😂


----------



## elementbldrs

Grade A contractor talk bromance....


----------



## Roofcheck

See the thing about you is you actually think you know everything and your choices are always right and they are always better. I actally do know it all and know that is not reality. 

Every point you make is bull**** and I'm not exactly sure how many people actually like you. I've looked through this post because i hate clutter with tools and its a very interesting thing to see how other guys set up their trailer and yours is done well. 

Let's keep the topics on point and watch your mouth.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Roofcheck said:


> See the thing about you is you actually think you know everything and your choices are always right and they are always better. I actally do know it all and know that is not reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Every point you make is bull**** and I'm not exactly sure how many people actually like you. I've looked through this post because i hate clutter with tools and its a very interesting thing to see how other guys set up their trailer and yours is done well.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's keep the topics on point and watch your mouth.



Your problem is your uptight. You take everything serious. It's hard for people over here to get UK banter I know but some people got real thin skin. 

But anyway I don't think my choices are always right. I do buy a lot of **** and have learnt to make sure I educate my self in products before I buy them. I been burnt many a time by impulse buys. there's a bunch of stuff I wouldn't recommended which I own but the majority im happy with. If you don't like me giving my opinion then block me.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Barri, I'm pretty sure he was being serious. You really do have a sweet setup.

Just cause you disagree about some stuff doesn't mean you have to make it personal everywhere.


----------



## brhokel606

Roofcheck said:


> Best trailer set up goes to BC Construction. Too bad he took the pics down.


WTH? I think might is pretty sweet....gotta find room for Kapex and CT26 now!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Barri, I'm pretty sure he was being serious. You really do have a sweet setup.
> 
> Just cause you disagree about some stuff doesn't mean you have to make it personal everywhere.


Damn come on guys. Is it not clear im being sarcastic with him. I know he was being serious and im messing with him :laughing:

Here let me reply with the serious none sacastic way. 

Hey Thanks RC appreciate it man :thumbsup:


----------



## Home wood

i think this thread needs BC to repost so we can see:clap:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Home wood said:


> i think this thread needs BC to repost so we can see:clap:


they should still be on here. I aint took them of dropbox


----------



## EricBrancard

brhokel606 said:


> WTH? I think might is pretty sweet....gotta find room for Kapex and CT26 now!


Yours is pretty sweet. What's so nice about his, though, is that it's a 7 x 14 that has an extremely efficient setup and probably houses more tools than most 8 x 20 trailers.


----------



## brhokel606

EricBrancard said:


> Yours is pretty sweet. What's so nice about his, though, is that it's a 7 x 14 that has an extremely efficient setup and probably houses more tools than most 8 x 20 trailers.


True, mine is a huge at 8 x 24, thanks


----------



## Roofcheck

EricBrancard said:


> Yours is pretty sweet. What's so nice about his, though, is that it's a 7 x 14 that has an extremely efficient setup and probably houses more tools than most 8 x 20 trailers.


Still has room for an ******* owner. Very effecient.


----------



## Roofcheck

brhokel606 said:


> True, mine is a huge at 8 x 24, thanks


Where is yours posted? My father has a 8x20 too. It's huge and he says he knows where everything is but after he's been in there awhile I ask him what he looking for and he's forgotten.

I've been carrying the gutter machine for the last couple years in this 6x12 one and mixing trades it is too small- miter saw, table saw, ect ect are constantly in the way. 

Very happy to have the height of the aluminum box I had built to raise the machine and house the brake but it's time for another trailer and a hallway up the middle would be real nice.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Home wood said:


> i think this thread needs BC to repost so we can see:clap:


your right they have all gone by looks of it. Dropbox must have deleted them. i will try and find some to replace them.


----------



## jb4211

Reading this thread now, is like hearing there's naked pictures of Scarlett Johansson on the net and despite how hard you look, you can't find them.

Barry had to repost our we have to stop teasing.lol


----------



## Home wood

Here's a friends work truck
























No it's not in service anymore. But the lettering on the side is original to its service days.


----------



## jb4211

I love that truck


----------



## jb4211

If it was mine, if be torn: part of me would want to restore it, another part would want to keep it exactly as is


----------



## AccurateCut

I looked hi and low and wish makita made one like what I have heard about this Dewalt Ilove my Makita stuff but Dewalt cordless framing nailers we run are solid and quality so I was impressed with the table saw unboxing it, really well thought outin my opinion and 32 inc to right of blade hells yes and it stows right in tight against wall.


----------



## Robinson1

AccurateCut said:


> I looked hi and low and wish makita made one like what I have heard about this Dewalt Ilove my Makita stuff but Dewalt cordless framing nailers we run are solid and quality so I was impressed with the table saw unboxing it, really well thought outin my opinion and 32 inc to right of blade hells yes and it stows right in tight against wall.


For the price point there is nothing that even comes close to Dewalt table saws. I've built cabinets on site with mine - they are that accurate. :thumbsup:


----------



## SAcarpenter

Robinson1 said:


> For the price point there is nothing that even comes close to Dewalt table saws. I've built cabinets on site with mine - they are that accurate. :thumbsup:



I have the big one myself but we use the small 15 amp one for work. You just need to keep the track for the rack and pinion fence clean. If the fence does become misaligned, it's easily fixed by loosening a couple allen screws. 
We were ripping a bunch of sheets in the rain the other day and then the temperature dropped overnight. The fence was so frozen the next day we had to put the saw in the cab of the truck with the heater on for an hour. Serves us right I guess.


----------



## Taken5875

Found a good way to get the caulk and glue guns out of the drawer


----------



## builditguy

A little while back, I posted that I was thinking about selling my trailer and going to a smaller trailer. 
I've decided to keep what I have and just be more dedicated to it. Decided to change the layout a little. Add some ladder storage. And just embrace working out of the trailer. 

We hadn't used it in so long (just tool storage for the last 1 1/2 years) that I had forgotten how nice it was to have it on the job site. I kept making excuses why we couldn't bring it to the job site. Mostly parking space, or lack of parking space.

Besides, as soon as I went to the trouble of selling it and buying a new one, then building shelves, I would decide it was too small.

Long live the trailer, I guess?


----------



## builditguy

A little while back, I posted that I was thinking about selling my trailer and going to a smaller trailer. 
I've decided to keep what I have and just be more dedicated to it. Decided to change the layout a little. Add some ladder storage. And just embrace working out of the trailer. 

We hadn't used it in so long (just tool storage for the last 1 1/2 years) that I had forgotten how nice it was to have it on the job site. I kept making excuses why we couldn't bring it to the job site. Mostly parking space, or lack of parking space.

Besides, as soon as I went to the trouble of selling it and buying a new one, then building shelves, I would decide it was too small.

Long live the trailer, I guess?


----------



## Okiecontractor

builditguy said:


> A little while back, I posted that I was thinking about selling my trailer and going to a smaller trailer.
> I've decided to keep what I have and just be more dedicated to it. Decided to change the layout a little. Add some ladder storage. And just embrace working out of the trailer.
> 
> We hadn't used it in so long (just tool storage for the last 1 1/2 years) that I had forgotten how nice it was to have it on the job site. I kept making excuses why we couldn't bring it to the job site. Mostly parking space, or lack of parking space.
> 
> Besides, as soon as I went to the trouble of selling it and buying a new one, then building shelves, I would decide it was too small.
> 
> Long live the trailer, I guess?


I love my trailer. It goes about everywhere that I go.


----------



## brhokel606

Okiecontractor said:


> I love my trailer. It goes about everywhere that I go.


Mine too, the small jobs like a few doors or windows it kind of is a bear but the big jobs that last for weeks it is crucial. I love having it at the site, makes it sooooooooo much easier. Now I am looking for an alarm system with GPS I think. I board up the walk in door from the inside and have great Baylock locks on the ramp door but they can still be broken but a determined thief.


----------



## snohiker

brhokel606 said:


> Mine too, the small jobs like a few doors or windows it kind of is a bear but the big jobs that last for weeks it is crucial. I love having it at the site, makes it sooooooooo much easier. Now I am looking for an alarm system with GPS I think. I board up the walk in door from the inside and have great Baylock locks on the ramp door but they can still be broken but a determined thief.


Ive got the dewalt mobillock has a lot of different features texts my phone when there's trouble arm and disarm by text and you can set it up with door magnets. power is battery charged by 110 power supply but you can get a cord to plug it right into trailer battery if you have one and it does have gps so you can check to see were it is or going if you need to


----------



## snohiker

Taken5875 said:


> Found a good way to get the caulk and glue guns out of the drawer


I like this what size pipe is that . im getting so tired of finding them on the floor ( damn nh frost heaves )


----------



## snohiker

Home wood said:


> You may like the interior and engine shots then.
> Better than new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truck runs and drives like new. Every part was gone over less the body.


Perfect I wouldn't change a thing I love the old rustic look on the outside and new and comfy on the in. I'm looking for an oldie in my area to do the same with but I was looking for something in the 30s


----------



## Taken5875

snohiker said:


> I like this what size pipe is that . im getting so tired of finding them on the floor ( damn nh frost heaves )


3" for caulk gun 4" for glue gun


----------



## AccurateCut

Having the trailer on the job and all the , well almost all the tools (lol) is smuch easier and fast. I get peaved when my guys are not working efficent. I dont have to rummage thru the bed of the truck hit my head on the shell scratch a dually fender I can go to the trailer when a customer stretches the limits of realistic have some coffee and re group. Alarm is on my list and meet with my insurance guy to get the inland marine policy tightened up. The wow factor pulling up to a clients is huge being set up shows them you have pride in what you will do for them and Iknow it helps with some of the yahoos running around screwing people over and out of their money. There is a certain amount of fun telling a client look that truck and trailer didbt just magicaly appear I worked my tail off to get that now lets talk about your project and make it happen,


----------



## mtmtnman

BCConstruction said:


> they should still be on here. I aint took them of dropbox


Post the pics already! I have all afternoon to work on my trailer and need some ideas!!!:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## builditguy

I have to agree, after the last couple days. I think I just got out of the habit of having it onsite. We had a run of jobs for at least a year, we couldn't get a trailer close enough or even on site. After that I think I just got into a rut. 
I can remember the last job I took it to. The streets had been empty for a couple weeks. The day I showed up with the trailer, I had to park over 1/2 block away. It was bumper to bumper.
Oh well. If it rains on Monday or Tuesday, I'm changing the shelving.


----------



## snohiker

Got a little bit of wiring done today now the trailer has lights and power when not connected to the truck now.12 volt floods on roof and led interior lighting power inverter is getting swapped out for a 300 watt soon optima blue top battery in the box solar charger coming for the roof i thinks it should work out good that dewalt box is the gps alarm


----------



## pattisonandco

Robinson1 said:


> Need to put some new pictures of mine up. It's small at 6x12 but pretty efficient after the last remodel I did a couple weeks ago. Most of the pictures I have on here don't have all my tools in the trailer so it's hard to get an idea of just how much stuff I have in there.
> 
> It's all loaded up right now and ready to change jobs Monday. I'll try to get a picture tomorrow.


Would love to see how you set it up! Trying to decide btwn 6x10 or 6x12.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

mtmtnman said:


> Post the pics already! I have all afternoon to work on my trailer and need some ideas!!!:whistling:whistling:whistling



I went through every folder I have of pics of trailer and I have a total of 0. No idea where they gone. I will try and get some tomorrow if I can get into back doors. On side of mountain and space is right.


----------



## AccurateCut

6x12 I had a 10 and i went to the 16 if you can pull it bigger is gonna be better or you will kick yourself later trust me. Also if you can get a dual axle it helps the carry capacity and less bounce


----------



## Randy Bush

Home wood said:


> Here's a friends work truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not in service anymore. But the lettering on the side is original to its service days.


Canadian built .:thumbsupon't see many of them around anymore.


----------



## BennettElectric

Any ideas for inside shelving and what not?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

The trailers with outside access kind of mess you up in layout but if I was you would install a work bench above the outside storage. Then set everything worse on the back side.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

I think I would setup a miter saw in the middle bunk on a slide so it would be easy to pull out


----------



## Robinson1

BennettElectric said:


> I have purchased this trailer here but I'm unsure about what to keep in the side compartments


Man, I've been wanting that trailer ever since I saw one on ebay. I'm jealous. :laughing:

If it were mine I'd keep what I refer to as my "Maintenance Bag" (which is basically just a tool bag with a really good assortment of hand tools, multi meter, and a few spare commonly used parts and connectors. It's what I grab for a service type call.) My cordless tools and my 100' 10 ga extension that I use for plugging my trailer into shore power. 

I'd probably make one of the taller boxes be dedicated for the first aid kit, water cooler, and fire extinguisher. Should have room to throw chock blocks and tie downs in as well. 

Nice my friend, really nice, I can't wait to see how you set it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## AGullion

Man you can t beat a good trailer set up.


----------



## AGullion

Here's mine . I can't say enough about how much I enjoy it. Take the time to set it up is my advice . Think about what tools you use the most, what you need and what makes life more enjoyable out there . You ll be glad you did.


----------



## brhokel606

While I am off work "resting" from surgery, I am building new cabinets and changing some things around. I will post pics as work progresses.


----------



## RobertCDF

BennettElectric said:


> I have purchased this trailer here but I'm unsure about what to keep in the side compartments


I would keep things prone to get dirty and muddy in there, keep that crap out of the main part of your trailer.


----------



## TxElectrician

BennettElectric said:


> Any ideas for inside shelving and what not?


Somewhere in this thread is a picture of my setup. It works well for electrical service work and small jobs.


----------



## TxElectrician

TxElectrician said:


> guess I'll post a few of mine


Here


----------



## TxElectrician

TxElectrician said:


> one more


Another


----------



## kyle_dmr

Work in progress. Takes a lot to keep 10 plus guys production framing. 
Insulated everything with r14 roxul.


----------



## JesseCocozza

kyle_dmr said:


> View attachment 183985
> 
> View attachment 183993
> 
> View attachment 184001
> 
> Work in progress. Takes a lot to keep 10 plus guys production framing.
> Insulated everything with r14 roxul.



Only 9 saws? Why not make it an even 10? 😉


----------



## CanningCustom

JesseCocozza said:


> Only 9 saws? Why not make it an even 10? 😉


:cough: he has 14 in there :cough: sorry something in my throat


----------



## JesseCocozza

CanningCustom said:


> :cough: he has 14 in there :cough: sorry something in my throat



My apologies. Wouldn't want to be confusing him for a man with saws in the single digits. I'll sit back down now.


----------



## CanningCustom

JesseCocozza said:


> My apologies. Wouldn't want to be confusing him for a man with saws in the single digits. I'll sit back down now.


He needs to spend more time over on the TBA thread 👍


----------



## kyle_dmr

That's what's in there. Couple in the truck and more at home.


----------



## CanningCustom

kyle_dmr said:


> That's what's in there. Couple in the truck and more at home.


Where's the fuel collection?


----------



## FramingPro

kyle_dmr said:


> View attachment 183985
> 
> View attachment 183993
> 
> View attachment 184001
> 
> Work in progress. Takes a lot to keep 10 plus guys production framing.
> Insulated everything with r14 roxul.


Sidewinders?


----------



## Inner10

FramingPro said:


> Sidewinders?


I get the feeling he's done a little bit more framing than we have...


----------



## AGullion

Man they roll out and roll up so easy. ..its the best way I ve ever found to deal with 100 foot of 10 gauge cord.... I had one originally for that and liked it so well I switched my air lead to another one . they are fairly tough and really last...you ll need some washers to mount them securely . also my compressor drains out the floor with a hose ..that s real convenient


----------



## AGullion

Here's a trick on keeping drawers closed in transit :


----------



## AccurateCut

tThat rocks asmy glass front husky with lrd backlight lol keeps coming open even though locked


----------



## AGullion

I noticed it in there....I can tell you ve worked a lot on yours like I have ....those hinges have a lot of kick and work well ..I saw a guy online who had used them on his horizontal shelf edges ...which was kinda cool....just flip them down and slide things off.


----------



## AGullion

Heres a few more ideas :

pic 1: 3/4 dog holes in work bench for clamps ....caulk holder behind it. 

Pic 2 nail guns 

Pic 3 each tool bay has a sub bay to hold related components

Pic 4. This box contains everyrhing related to drills ...bits , countersinks , fasteners ....and is cantilevered forward so it can open In place


----------



## AccurateCut

I did something similar with nail guns and box at top holds framing nails staples brads pozi drive screws, framing guns hang on left back of box with masons line mark paint post levels and grade stakes. I needed a desk of sorts to do contracts so I move compressor forward cabinet back and built desk with tracksaw track holders above. the plywood holster next to compressor holds a makita sawsall for quick access on fence demos. set the rigid shop vac on top of nailer station so its tied down


----------



## AccurateCut

The shovels and post hole digger sits in its own box and I made a caulking holder and it keeps clamps up outta way


----------



## AGullion

Cool....my tracks ride under my miter stand .....which is below my worktable .I built it on sleds to accommodate them . it expands out to 24 feet and has a Kreg stop system . the other console is a Paulk workbench. Having a work table is one my favorite things in my trailer .


----------



## AGullion

I'm amazed how much alike we think .


----------



## AccurateCut

I went with a mft 3 table for portability into clients homes or garage when we work interiors, I like your miter saw wings more surface area to work and make adjustments. I will be building some for the kapex.

We do think alike its tough to get anybody else to understand looking for things like tools glues and nails or screws doesnt make a dime I can show up to set 5 fence posts and be in out 40 mins at $125 each


----------



## AGullion

Exactly . that s killing it man . You know , people tell us contractors all the time .....time is money . I understand , but really time is what life is made of , and that's precious . 
One guy I really respect said. "To be productive, put away your hunting license" 

Show me a real pro and I ll show you someone like you ...good AND fast. You have your act together , know what you are doing know where your stuff is . It makes you unstoppable . 

I watch guts die on the job all the time and I just hate it .


----------



## AGullion

Meant guys die on the job .


----------



## AccurateCut

Ive been on jobs and watch yahoos pull up and open there work vehicle with stuff falling out and tools are a cost to be used but blatant abuse ah no and it looks so bad to clients I just sit there and chuckle then they ask me do you happen to have and I stop them right there and say yes but its staying right where it belongs. always a ah man come on and I unload on them with you should respect what you have and when you do maybe I will let you borrow what I have and respect.


----------



## AGullion

Check this out ...maybe if we really tried we could be like this


----------



## AccurateCut

lol I just did my insurance inventory list and I carry about 60 k in tooling and accesories and its so dam nice knowing my investment is not like that pic thats so disgusting and would take 8 hrs away from making money trying to work in that mess, When I see that and ask guys were you not proud the day you bought this or that do you worry about appearance they could care less and I just cant figure that out yuck


----------



## brhokel606

Got new cabinet done today. I can only post 1 at a time from Ipad, but I think it turned out good.


----------



## brhokel606

Pic #2


----------



## brhokel606

Pic #3


----------



## brhokel606

Pic #4


----------



## brhokel606

Pic #5


----------



## brhokel606

Kapex cabinet


----------



## brhokel606

Kapex cabinet #2


----------



## brhokel606

Overall pic from back


WTF? It was not taken upside down and when you click on the pic and enlarge its right???


----------



## brhokel606

Looking out


Edit: I don't get why this is sideways!


----------



## Randy Bush

brhokel606 said:


> Looking out


Hard getting them ladders on the ceiling?:laughing:


----------



## AGullion

That's nice work ....that makes working nice . I really respect tradesman that take time and understand how profitable and fun it is to be set up well .


----------



## AGullion




----------



## AGullion

Don't know how I triple picd that


----------



## AccurateCut

I just added the midi to the trailer to keep sawdust contained and figured mine as well get the carvex. Thats a nice way to stow the Kapex and its clean and not all jacked up with days work when it was put away. The Contractors with setups show pride in our respective trades and I am glad to see craftsmanship is alive and well.


----------



## AGullion

Sweet. Its does ...its just rare these days . Honestly , mine as paid off in a lot of ways ...it sells work and sells my company ..I went on a service call and ended up with a $75,000 addition. Any Festool you buy is a good investment in my opinion.


----------



## Robie




----------



## AccurateCut

I enjoy leading clients out to trailer on back door I have some job pictures and when I open the doors there jaws drop and then the husband asks whats Festool and I tell him High high end tools for woodworking and storage solutions, somehow cost always comes up and I always respond in kind that my investment wasnt money it was bringing the best I can to take care of your project and you know what it works. being neat and tidy and rolling around with a shop that will out do most homeowners garage of misc tools has a lasting impression


----------



## brhokel606

Thank you Robie, for some stupid reason the Ipad can not fix the pic.


----------



## Robie




----------



## AccurateCut

Nice setin pic right robie:thumbup:


----------



## AGullion

Exactly . That's basically what I do...I use my trailer to sell my company , to show clients how we are set up to service their job, then make it happen . those that do know what Festool is know you mean business , the brand is revered worldwide .


----------



## Robie

AccurateCut said:


> Nice setin pic right robie:thumbup:


Not a problem. Great work like that deserves a good view.


----------



## CanningCustom

AGullion said:


> Here's mine : compressed is built in..drains out the bottom...cords and hoses go through floor so gate can be shut.....full article on it on Tools of the Trade this month .


That's a hell of a setup man 👍


----------



## AccurateCut

I have to be careful at Home Depo anymore as I am loading wood down center of trailer it never fails someone walksbuy and goes jezus wow can I look and Im proud but generaly in a busy mode lol and it leads to all sorts of rubber necking Ive had as many as 10 people want to come in:laughing:


----------



## AGullion

Thanks man . I have thoroughly enjoyed it . I fought tools , my van , all of it for years ....lost tools , bought tools I already had, you name it . I just reached a point I felt it was a disservice to myself and my clients not to be prepared to do what I was hired to do. Guys say all the time ..man, we can't be that organized . Bull. If I can, anyone can . You have to put some evenings and weekends in , but it all comes back in spades . Appreciate the comment ...nothing makes me happier when other pros know what I'm trying to do with it.


----------



## Robinson1

Try an RV dealer for the fenders.


----------



## parkside

Who makes the trailer? Are they still in business? What's the front made out of?


----------



## shakey0818

Pace makes it and there still around.Thw wheel wells are made of plastic and the top piece is eithor fiberglass or plastic.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## shakey0818

3 years or so ago I rented a shipping container to store a big cabinet set I salvaged from a remodel.I ended up using it as a shop.it worked great but now I got this 8.5x20 cargo triler I need the room.I dont want the trailer it's too big but now that I been moving my tools in it is filling up fast.I just cut what I had in the container for shelves. I didnt want to set it up like this.This is what I threw together.I 1/2 azz put it together knowing I wont use it .It's good to get an idea for when I get a smaller one.So far it's not too bad.

































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## totes

I finally found a trailer to my liking. It is far from where I need it to be but I have started outfitting it to my needs. I ran some wiring, and got it generator ready, put up some etrack on one wall for my rolling tools. Bought some ladder racks for it. 
Up next is to pipe out the generator exhaust and build a fence for the miter saw. 
I took it to the job site last week and it was a game changer for a bathroom remodel. 
I am going to spend some time going through this thread tonight and pirate some ideas. 

Has anyone installed a quick release for the ramp door assist cable? It would be great to disconnect those during the work day if needed.


----------



## Moorcroft

All I do is bathroom remodels and my trailer has made me more efficient than most of my competition. I can get a job done quicker with less trips to the store and for a better price. I went from doing 12 bathrooms a year to over 25 this year just with a solid helper and a tool crib I can keep on site. I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Moorcroft

The only problem with the quick release is that the ramp door is spring assisted, I would think the rollers would want to suck the cables back in place pretty quick and with a lot of force but I could be wrong


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

One guy on here removed one of his cables (right side I believe) to make it easier to access the trailer though the back.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

kixnbux said:


> View attachment 195642
> 
> 
> New addition to my work trailer today. Father's Day gift from the wife 😃


You’re your wife’s father  :blink:


----------



## pizalm

Just take one of the cables off. My right side one broke over a year ago. Haven't replaced it and won't. Door still works fine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brhokel606

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> One guy on here removed one of his cables (right side I believe) to make it easier to access the trailer though the back.


Great memory! It was me, I took right side off to keep from walking around it or tripping over it all the time.


----------



## jb4211

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You’re your wife’s father  :blink:


Reminds me of a ******* joke on here about the guy who was married three times but has the same relatives.


----------



## kixnbux

jb4211 said:


> Reminds me of a ******* joke on here about the guy who was married three times but has the same relatives.



You guys got jokes lol.


----------



## teampiney

Been busy the past few months and havent had a chance to work on trailer much. I have been servicing the truck out of it though and it was getting quite messy and cluttered. Step son had brought me home some plastic shelving from out of a service vehicle for the trailer. Spent some time getting started on some shelving. While not any where near as fancy as most here. It definitely helped with the clutter.


----------



## JAH

Im no audiophile but I bet that radio sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## AGullion

Looks good man


----------



## teampiney

That's been bouncing around for ever. Im gonna pull apart and mount in space above tool box.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Finally had the graphic put on my trailer. Really happy with the way they turned out


----------



## Robie

I like it!!
Easy to read...bold and to the point.


----------



## Youngin'

Simple and easy to read. Very nice.

Like the colors too.


----------



## brhokel606

Spencer said:


> I didn't explain it well enough.
> 
> I am not an electrical expert so I could definitely be wrong on this but I think it is still set up right.
> 
> My trailer has the 30 amp RV set up. So you have a really heavy gauge cord feeding a 30 amp breaker. Beside the 30 amp breaker is a 15 amp breaker in my trailer. That is what the outlets actually run off of.
> 
> As was stated above I believe they are just making sure that you are covered if you would want to plug into a RV plug or 30 amp circuit on a house. In most job site situations you just have plenty of extra gauge in your cord that you don't necessarily need. But it's not hurting anything because your outlets are not running off of the 30 amp breaker.
> 
> However, in the event that you do want to draw more juice you would be able to plug into a generator. Obviously if you wanted to actually use more power you would need to upsize the other circuit breaker from 15 amp to something bigger.
> 
> Again, I could be wrong and need to downgrade from 30 amp 220 amp on the main breaker but I think this is how it is supposed to work. Correct me if I'm wrong and the 30 amp breaker is hurting something.


You are exactly right Spencer. RRK, I realize that plugging into a 15amp outlet will never get me 30 amps, not rocket science. But if I want 30 amps and am able to plug into it, I want that capability. Mine is 20amp but wish I would have wired for 30. The length of extension cords and size wire also effects your voltage.


----------



## BennettElectric

Would it be easier to use a 30amp powerinverter?


----------



## Tinstaafl

brhokel606 said:


> Why limit amps to 15a if you plug into various places?


I know you understand this stuff, just commenting for the masses.

There is a time when it can be good to use a lower value breaker. That's when you're plugging into an outside outlet and don't have access to the house's service panel. Pull too much juice and you're done for the day.

BTDT.


----------



## AGullion

I'm just lost on the need to hardwire a trailer if normal hand tools are used ....I guess its nice but could make a redesign hard and power strips work so well


----------



## brhokel606

AGullion said:


> I'm just lost on the need to hardwire a trailer if normal hand tools are used ....I guess its nice but could make a redesign hard and power strips work so well


I guess it's to each his own on that. I would never have multiple power strips. They can go bad, over heat very easily, you will have connection issues during towing as vibrations will eventually wear out plugs, IMO. I planned my trailer for a while, knew where I wanted outlets and installed some in the cabinets for chargers and rechargeable tools. I would never want just a shielded cable rubbing against holes in cabinets and such, wearing through and causing a short, shock or at worst a fire. Mine is all in conduit, I doubt I have any issues. 

Over built, maybe...but those trailers take a beating going up and down the road, way worse than the tow vehicle. Have you ever ridden in the trailer while going down the road? I did while buildng because I was curious how much moving and bouncing happens back there. I had an employee drive and he took it gentle, boss was in back, drove probably better than I do most the time and was shocked how much stuff can shift, bounce and be thrown around. Remember, there are no shocks on the trailer, mine is torsion so it has a better ride, but it is pretty bad. 

I am not trying to slam you, it's each contractors decision. I am glad it works for you but I had to go over board (maybe) for peace of mind. I think could conduit is cleaner and looks much better.


----------



## brhokel606

Tinstaafl said:


> I know you understand this stuff, just commenting for the masses.
> 
> There is a time when it can be good to use a lower value breaker. That's when you're plugging into an outside outlet and don't have access to the house's service panel. Pull too much juice and you're done for the day.
> 
> BTDT.


I understand that, stupid cut and break saw kicks breakers all the time!!! Even 20 ampers! I have always had access to breaker panel on jobs but could see that being an issue sometimes.


----------



## AGullion

I know what you mean..con way freight put a camera in the back of a truck.... Real surprise as to how much was going on .


----------



## jb4211

Tinstaafl said:


> I know you understand this stuff, just commenting for the masses.
> 
> There is a time when it can be good to use a lower value breaker. That's when you're plugging into an outside outlet and don't have access to the house's service panel. Pull too much juice and you're done for the day.
> 
> BTDT.


With my luck, the same breaker that I tripped would also be powering the frig. HO would come home to a frig full of spoiled food and melted ice cream.

Being done for the day would be the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Diamond D.

jb4211 said:


> With my luck, the same breaker that I tripped would also be powering the frig. HO would come home to a frig full of spoiled food and melted ice cream.
> 
> Being done for the day would be the tip of the iceberg.


Up this way the fridge is dedicated, these days anyway.
But yeah, with your luck, they'd be Grandfathered. :whistling

D.


----------



## jb4211

Here, it's not uncommon at all for half of the house to be on one breaker: from the basement to the second floor - not kidding...including the frig.

We also 3/8s copper lines feeding the fixtures. So, if you plan on doing plumbing bring some of that chit with you.lol


----------



## Jackc574

*Tongue Length Question??*

New to the site. Stumbled across this forum and let me say....lots of great ideas here. Despite the P0rnographic appearance of my question, here goes. I'm looking at buying my first trailer. Probably going with 7x14 barn doors dual axle. My only concern was the length of the tongue. 40"-54"-60" are the options. Can anyone tell me if 40" is long enough to avoid caving in the corner of the trailer with the back of the pickup while backing up should I need to get into a tight spot and cut it hard?


----------



## AGullion

Turning radius and optional spare tire mount and hitch length, bumper widthz factor in ...mine will bind , I'll measure and post if able


----------



## Jackc574

Thanks for the help. Was Looking at a Cargo Mate but have just about decided on an Integrity Trailers-7x16. I like that it has Torsion Axles and LED Lighting Standard. Holds 5k inside. And the dealer is giving me a good price as he has it already set up with 4 ladder racks on top. About 5k before tax. 
He knows what he's talking about and the tongue length on the Integrity will work no problem with a pickup.
I've bought several boat trailers from him. always services my stuff before the trip from NY to FL towing the boat. And the extra 2 feet of room is a bonus.


----------



## chris klee

Just spent way too long re-reading and catching up on this thread.

I have gone back and forth so much on trailers vs a van, what size trailer, ect. After reading today i notice there are 2 main styles of trailer set ups:
Tool storage, and workshop.
I want a workshop type, and i have a pretty good idea on what i want.
My only concerns are weight distribution from side to side, and what to do about leaving room for materials and taking cabinets i build to jobs to install.
The built-ins i do most times i could about fill the trailer floor by itself, so i feel like i should leave the whole right side open, but then i realize that i do much more onsite trim work and stuff than i do built in work. My truck is a 4 door super short bed (5'9" or what ever it is) so there is not much room to haul in that bed.
Any one do similar work and have any ideas?


----------



## AGullion

I know I ve posted it over and over , but here's mine ...I really enjoy it .


----------



## AGullion

Leave some walking/transport space, set it up where you can minimize set up and tear down, don't store anything where you have to move it to access something else , put things you use the most so they are the easiest to get to , and you ll see work really flow and speed up.


----------



## Spencer

chris klee said:


> Just spent way too long re-reading and catching up on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone back and forth so much on trailers vs a van, what size trailer, ect. After reading today i notice there are 2 main styles of trailer set ups:
> 
> Tool storage, and workshop.
> 
> I want a workshop type, and i have a pretty good idea on what i want.
> 
> My only concerns are weight distribution from side to side, and what to do about leaving room for materials and taking cabinets i build to jobs to install.
> 
> The built-ins i do most times i could about fill the trailer floor by itself, so i feel like i should leave the whole right side open, but then i realize that i do much more onsite trim work and stuff than i do built in work. My truck is a 4 door super short bed (5'9" or what ever it is) so there is not much room to haul in that bed.
> 
> Any one do similar work and have any ideas?



Check out Ron paulks new trailer videos on YouTube. He had a decked out "workshop" style box truck and found out it wasn't very useful. I feel the same. 

I just got my 16' a couple months ago. Still working on getting it dialed in. 

You're going to be hard pressed to get carpentry tools in and still have a bunch of space for transporting built ins. I would focus on the trailer being for tools and find an alternative to transport your built ins. Your trailer isn't going to ride safely if you have all your tools on one side and nothing on the other. 

There is a guy on here and YouTube. His username is "taken" then some series of numbers. Search "Paulk inspired trailer" on YouTube and you can find a few of his videos. He has a workshop style. I was going to do mine similar to his but decided I'd rather have the extra space and realized that I never need to cut anything in the trailer anyway. 

My most recent pics.


----------



## AGullion

That's a good one man ...looks great.


----------



## brhokel606

I agree with Spencer 100%. Mine is the tool hauler, little bit of work space but I rarely work out of it, meaning I don't cut or assemble much inside the trailer. My materials are mostly on site or have them in truck or my flat bed trailer. 

I started with having plywood, boards, basically materials on board at first. Then found I was always moving something in the way to get tools or whatever and it was a time killer along with being a huge PITA. Now I can get to tools easy, do tool maintaince, cleaning or whatever. Makes like much simpler. If I have a bunch of supplies or things that need secured and out of the weather, I just rent a container and have it delivered. It's actually pretty cost effective and I'm not constantly tripping over stuff.

Plus breaking a sprin going down the road is no fun. You don't realize how quick those trailers get over loaded with all your tools and then throw in materials.


----------



## AGullion

I feel the same way ...Ron got me started with the whole concept . ..cutting inside makes too much dust and you can't move material around well...but I'll whack something occasionally and kreg things a good bit..I'm constantly blowing mine out


----------



## AGullion

It sits in horses ..I uses these because they sit lower ....shutters are cut, assembled and stained . I ll install them after I get back with bolts to make black hardware today


----------



## AGullion

Its close to 36 inches . you ll love it . I have 2


----------



## AGullion

Done.


----------



## AGullion

Meant it sits on them .


----------



## MDjim

What do you use for your miter saw? I'd like to build one and cut a notch for the saw to sit in, with the table of the saw flush with the bench for material support


----------



## AGullion

This ..its awesome, light and long , stops remove , extends to 24 feet


----------



## AGullion

I have one that does both, but haven't perfected it . Note how deep the miter stand is and the clamp holes to double as a work tablen


----------



## AGullion

Table


----------



## MDjim

I like it. I was cutting some shoe the other day and I'm so done with that dewalt stand. The trim constantly falls off the wings.


----------



## AGullion

This is great for shelving and long stuff , and good as a work table . I made it like a sled to add strength and make a spot for my festool tracks


----------



## AGullion

Here it is


----------



## AGullion

Let me know how it goes on the table build platinum .


----------



## platinumLLC

AGullion said:


> Let me know how it goes on the table build platinum .


I will. It's going to be a bit since I've been super busy and with them saying winter is going to come early and hit hard I don't have a lot of extra time. Finishing up a couple bigger jobs in the next couple weeks and hopefully then will have some free time to throw something together otherwise it will have to be a winter project.


----------



## AGullion

Cool.


----------



## Addicted

*My Newest*

My newest truck and trailer. I can't find the pics of my other ones, but I will post when I see them next.


----------



## CanningCustom

Addicted said:


> My newest truck and trailer. I can't find the pics of my other ones, but I will post when I see them next.


Mobile command center lol 👍


----------



## Donohue Const

That's a nice looking trailer 
My next one will be a gooseneck

My 7x16 is getting to cramped!


----------



## brhokel606

Donohue Const said:


> That's a nice looking trailer
> My next one will be a gooseneck
> 
> My 7x16 is getting to cramped!


LOL, my 24' is full too! I kicked around the thought of a gooseneck, better ride, better turns but I like having the truck bed for materials or garbage...still would like the convince of a gooseneck.


----------



## kixnbux

Ole trailer treating me bad today! Broke two spring brackets off the rig when I backed up to my last job of the day. Lovely finding a welder willing to get out to repair it too.


----------



## brhokel606

kixnbux said:


> View attachment 224633
> 
> 
> Ole trailer treating me bad today! Broke two spring brackets off the rig when I backed up to my last job of the day. Lovely finding a welder willing to get out to repair it too.
> View attachment 224641


Oh that sucks


----------



## OVContractor

Part of the electrical plan is to have a baseboard heater set up with a honeywell garage thermostat:
http://www.amazon.com/Honeywell-CT50K1028-Temperature-Non-Programmable-Thermostat/dp/B002Z7EBCE


----------



## OVContractor

totes said:


> I want to keep my trailer above freezing overnights, to protect glue, paint, caulk, ect.
> My space heaters lowest setting is 55f degrees, but for energy conservation I only want the heater to kick on at 35f degrees or so.
> Has anyone integrated a feature like this in their trailer? I could use some ideas or a good off the shelf thermostat for this particular need.


I am planning on using a basebord heater wired to a low temp/garage thermostat like this one from Honeywell:
http://www.honeywellstore.com/store...eraturegarage-non-programmable-thermostat.htm


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Added a toolbox to help organize some of my smaller tools and a reserve tank for my Compressor










builddaley.com


----------



## madmax718

OVContractor said:


> I am planning on using a basebord heater wired to a low temp/garage thermostat like this one from Honeywell:
> http://www.honeywellstore.com/store...eraturegarage-non-programmable-thermostat.htm


I bought a in line plug thing that turns on around 35 or 40.. I forget. Its perfect for a space heater to prevent freezing.


----------



## madmax718

http://www.emersonindustrial.com/en...able_plugs/40921_001_rev3_EH38_sell_sheet.pdf

not the exact one I use, but its basically the same thing.


----------



## Spencer

Finally did something to store my tracks. Just piece of 3/4 scrap ply rabbited out. Then a piece of 1/4" with a rotating block to clamp it up there. A stop screw separates the three different tracks.


----------



## AGullion

Nice job Spencer. Andy


----------



## SamM

That really is a nice setup Spencer. 

Nice to see you back around Andy.


----------



## AGullion

Thanks Sam, we have been slammed. You guys ok out there?


----------



## AccurateCut




----------



## DaVinciRemodel

AccurateCut said:


> https://youtu.be/jF2ZzhNFvCE


Living Colour – Cult of Personality for the music is pretty daring… I like it… a lot! :thumbsup:


----------



## AccurateCut

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Living Colour – Cult of Personality for the music is pretty daring… I like it… a lot! :thumbsup:


Thank you, thats me always pushing the envelope and most clients like my rock n roll antics LOL


----------



## AGullion

Nice to see someone making the most of their talent.


----------



## AccurateCut

There has been some interesting clients this year lol but Im an interesting guy so I roll with the punches


----------



## AccurateCut

Im getting ready to build new 18 ft x 8 wide work trailer shop and probably put my 16 ft up for sale with benches and cabinets, lighting and power strips in place . After working out of this set up I definetly have learned what works for me and wider will be nice and rack on top for ladders on new one.


----------



## Lettusbee

Fence and Landscaper guy needs ladders?

Anyway, what part of Colorado are you in?


----------



## AccurateCut

Lettusbee said:


> Fence and Landscaper guy needs ladders?
> 
> Anyway, what part of Colorado are you in?


Ladders oh yes you see we always did maintenence, painting trim , clean and repair gutters, and ladders come in handy periodicaly and roller auction is one of my addictions ladders great price on right bid then sell them to painters in park lot of home sluggo cha chingalways hustlin Im out of aurora but work all over even done couple fences in your area for clients whomoved that way and I love riding up your way


----------



## AccurateCut

We do alot more handyman service now that we havent ran mow crews in two years and I was born into carpenter family low and behold wam I ended up in it. Landscaping usually backyard gut and redo s and periodic pergola kit installs from deck super store.


----------



## SamM

AGullion said:


> Thanks Sam, we have been slammed. You guys ok out there?


Booked solid and still looking at work. Started working with a local lumber yard that is also a gc. I've gotten two bathrooms and a door job from them, plus a couple small jobs they weren't interested in. Also looking at a whole house reno with them. That's all come within the last month, in addition to the regular calls and projects I'm booking.


----------



## AGullion

That's awesome ...stay on it man .


----------



## builditguy

Looking for a suggestion on lights.

My trailer is 8' x 18'. I keep my brake (10'6") set up on the driver's side, all the time. I bend aluminum inside the trailer. 
Currently I have 2 fluorescent work lights set up. They don't work the best. It creates shadows and glares on the aluminum that make it a little difficult to see my marks. 
I purchased 2 LED shop lights. Now I'm thinking they are too bright for the small space. I have 2 in my 2 car garage and they light it up just fine. So for a smaller space, I think I would have to wear sunglasses inside the trailer.

In the above pics, it appears he has used LED strip lights. About 4 rows. I don't think this will work for me because the ribs of the trailer are exposed. I think the strips will sag between the ribs. I thought about running the strips on top of the ribs. The 8' direction all the way down. Not knowing much about the way the strips are set up, I don't know if I could wire them in that way. I doubt it.

As far as electrical, currently I plug in my trailer, run 2 lights, a radio, and a tower heater. 

Unless someone has a better idea, I will probably return the shop lights I purchased and get 2 lights that are single strip LED. 

I appreciate the help.


----------



## Tinstaafl

builditguy said:


> In the above pics, it appears he has used LED strip lights. About 4 rows. I don't think this will work for me because the ribs of the trailer are exposed.


If you mean you'd want to run them perpendicular to the ribs, put up some furring strips and mount them on those. They usually come with a self-adhesive backing, though reviews on the ones I got said it wasn't all that great. For insurance, I used 3M double-sided tape.

In my van, two strips would be plenty for seeing those pencil marks. Might take a couple more in a trailer.


----------



## 98crewcab

finally added some puck lighting.....was tired of using the flash light to access the trailer at night:/






a $30 set of 6 puck lights


----------



## builditguy

That's a good idea about furring strips. I have about 6'8" of inside height so I could do it and it wouldn't be too low.

I did some research on the light strips. Looks like you cut them to the length you want. Then there is a connector that pinches the end. They are labeled positive and negative. The connector then wires into a voltage reducer. Definitely seems like a possibility.

I never painted the inside of my trailer. Your van is white on the inside. My trailer is aged plywood brown. I should have painted it. 

Although I like the LED strips. I think I will just return the lights with the double rows of LED and get lights with a single row of LED. For myself. It will be a lot easier to install.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## OVContractor

Started first phase of the new trailer build.

Definitely need to thank everyone on here for sharing all of their great design ideas; Spencer has been a big influence and of course Ron Paulk has made a big impact on layout.

Had my buddy over last night, he's an industrial electrician and an artist with conduit. Went over the layout for electrical and planned phase two.


----------



## Randy Bush

OVContractor said:


> Started first phase of the new trailer build.
> 
> Definitely need to thank everyone on here for sharing all of their great design ideas; Spencer has been a big influence and of course Ron Paulk has made a big impact on layout.
> 
> Had my buddy over last night, he's an industrial electrician and an artist with conduit. Went over the layout for electrical and planned phase two.


Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## kixnbux

Looks sharp! Hopefully next year I can pick up another trailer and put everything I learned building my current one to use in a re design of my next 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

I would try to build some shelves like I see here, but mine would turn out like this:


----------



## iceman61

builditguy said:


> That's a good idea about furring strips. I have about 6'8" of inside height so I could do it and it wouldn't be too low.
> 
> I did some research on the light strips. Looks like you cut them to the length you want. Then there is a connector that pinches the end. They are labeled positive and negative. The connector then wires into a voltage reducer. Definitely seems like a possibility.
> 
> I never painted the inside of my trailer. Your van is white on the inside. My trailer is aged plywood brown. I should have painted it.
> 
> Although I like the LED strips. I think I will just return the lights with the double rows of LED and get lights with a single row of LED. For myself. It will be a lot easier to install.
> 
> Thank you for your input.


I used small cut pieces of 1/4" thick lattice between the ribs and roof skin on mine. After those were installed I ran two 16ft strips of 5630 LEDs from front to back on my 16 footer. I'm thinking about two more strips and getting a single power supply to run those plus a 20" LED bar at the outside top of the back door. Two LED bars creates plenty of light but placement of just two creates shadows. Four would knock that out, but we never work inside the trailer. 

My guys expressed interest in working inside the trailer until summer came and they changed their minds. I used 3M double sided carpet tape to attach my lights but the jury is still out on how long that will hold. That stuff is very sticky though.


----------



## builditguy

I have a fan set up in the front, hanging close to the ceiling. The heat hasn't been an issue for me, but the only thing I do, in the trailer, is bend aluminum.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

So I think I am going to pick up my first trailer tomorrow.

A van is out of my price range right now and I need something to get my business off the ground.

Best I found locally was a brand new "Wells Cargo" 6x10, with side door and rear ramp, bull nose front not a full V.

Its $3150.

I am only doing finish carpentry so I need it to fit 8' boards from time to time and hold my tools. It has to fit in my driveway with 2 cars so a larger unit is not really doable.

Here is my plan for it.

What you guys think?


----------



## kixnbux

Got some New Years trailer cleaning and organizing done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGullion

Man that looks good.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

BrooklynBravest said:


> So I think I am going to pick up my first trailer tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> A van is out of my price range right now and I need something to get my business off the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Best I found locally was a brand new "Wells Cargo" 6x10, with side door and rear ramp, bull nose front not a full V.
> 
> 
> 
> Its $3150.
> 
> 
> 
> I am only doing finish carpentry so I need it to fit 8' boards from time to time and hold my tools. It has to fit in my driveway with 2 cars so a larger unit is not really doable.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my plan for it.
> 
> 
> 
> What you guys think?



Nice job on the drawing! 
I'm sure your needs are different than mine, but I have found that you need a large area for fastener storage. Every little box of screws, nails, Brads, etc takes up a lot of space. And if you want to be able to find anything in there, it needs to be organized.
Also do you need sawhorses and step ladders?


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

kixnbux said:


> Got some New Years trailer cleaning and organizing done!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What size of trailer is that?
Have you had any issues with keeping your cordless tools in one shelf like that, as opposed to individual slots for each tool?


----------



## kixnbux

TaylorMadeCon said:


> What size of trailer is that?
> Have you had any issues with keeping your cordless tools in one shelf like that, as opposed to individual slots for each tool?



21' V nose. I tried having my cordless tools in slots and in boxes also but I prefer the ones that I use constantly all day to be right straight in from the door and in plain view. Just faster for me I guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

kixnbux said:


> 21' V nose. I tried having my cordless tools in slots and in boxes also but I prefer the ones that I use constantly all day to be right straight in from the door and in plain view. Just faster for me I guess
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ya makes sense.
Do you find it hard to park that long of a trailer on the job sites?


----------



## kixnbux

TaylorMadeCon said:


> Ya makes sense.
> Do you find it hard to park that long of a trailer on the job sites?



I'll say it's usually all a person can fit between two driveways 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

kixnbux said:


> I'll say it's usually all a person can fit between two driveways
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No kidding, some new developments here barely have room to park one full size truck.
In the last 2 years I can only count a handful of times that I wouldn't have been able to park a long trailer at my job. With my truck which is 20', plus a 16' trailer and tongue, you're looking at 40'+ of rig to park.


----------



## kixnbux

TaylorMadeCon said:


> No kidding, some new developments here barely have room to park one full size truck.
> In the last 2 years I can only count a handful of times that I wouldn't have been able to park a long trailer at my job. With my truck which is 20', plus a 16' trailer and tongue, you're looking at 40'+ of rig to park.



That's about right. Around here I usually fit by a couple feet but that's it. If someone parks in your way it's rough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Any suggestions on hooks big enough to hang a Werner multi ladder on the side door?


----------



## CrpntrFrk

BrooklynBravest said:


> Any suggestions on hooks big enough to hang a Werner multi ladder on the side door?


I found these at Tractor supply. They work pretty good.


----------



## ltjco

A few years ago I started out buying a 5x8 enclosed, and grew out of that quick! So then I bought a 6x10, grew out of that and came across a 7x12 tandem axle. So I went a different route when I built that one, and put a spot to set my saw up to be able to work in the trailer with a work bench. But I found myself never using the saw in the trailer and it was a lot of wasted space so now I have all shelving in there and that seems to be better. My trailer now is a 2000 and I have a buddy selling a 2015 wells cargo that I'm thinking about buying. My question for you guys is, has anyone ever built "cabinets" that can be rolled out by unstrapping them and rolled out? I've been thinking about this because I also build cabinets and it would be nice to be able to take advantage of my full trailer to get my cabinets to the job site. I was thinking installing some E track on the walls and building some cabinets on casters with shelving inside with doors on them and strapping them in for normal use, but if I need to get something to the job, I can unstrap them, roll them out with everything still inside them "cabinets" and use the full 7x12 space. Just a thought


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

ltjco said:


> A few years ago I started out buying a 5x8 enclosed, and grew out of that quick! So then I bought a 6x10, grew out of that and came across a 7x12 tandem axle. So I went a different route when I built that one, and put a spot to set my saw up to be able to work in the trailer with a work bench. But I found myself never using the saw in the trailer and it was a lot of wasted space so now I have all shelving in there and that seems to be better. My trailer now is a 2000 and I have a buddy selling a 2015 wells cargo that I'm thinking about buying. My question for you guys is, has anyone ever built "cabinets" that can be rolled out by unstrapping them and rolled out? I've been thinking about this because I also build cabinets and it would be nice to be able to take advantage of my full trailer to get my cabinets to the job site. I was thinking installing some E track on the walls and building some cabinets on casters with shelving inside with doors on them and strapping them in for normal use, but if I need to get something to the job, I can unstrap them, roll them out with everything still inside them "cabinets" and use the full 7x12 space. Just a thought



For what you can rent a transit or box truck for it ain't worth it.


----------



## charimon

ltjco said:


> My question for you guys is, has anyone ever built "cabinets" that can be rolled out by unstrapping them and rolled out? I've been thinking about this because I also build cabinets and it would be nice to be able to take advantage of my full trailer to get my cabinets to the job site.


In my opinion this may be the smartest way to set up a trailer. 

make your cabinets task specific. 
Make them to link together to a work table.

One a table saw based cabinet, A trim cabinet that has chopsaw, compressor guns, ect. 

Use 10" pneumatic wheels and plastic shower covers to roll it indoors. 
Make them small enough to fit in doors.
develop your cabinets so you can do 80% of your daily tasks out of 1 or maybe 2 keep them the most accessible.
I think this type of system would (depending on what you do) drastically speedup setup and tear down.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Mine will utilize a french cleat system.


----------



## OVContractor

ltjco said:


> A few years ago I started out buying a 5x8 enclosed, and grew out of that quick! So then I bought a 6x10, grew out of that and came across a 7x12 tandem axle. So I went a different route when I built that one, and put a spot to set my saw up to be able to work in the trailer with a work bench. But I found myself never using the saw in the trailer and it was a lot of wasted space so now I have all shelving in there and that seems to be better. My trailer now is a 2000 and I have a buddy selling a 2015 wells cargo that I'm thinking about buying. My question for you guys is, has anyone ever built "cabinets" that can be rolled out by unstrapping them and rolled out? I've been thinking about this because I also build cabinets and it would be nice to be able to take advantage of my full trailer to get my cabinets to the job site. I was thinking installing some E track on the walls and building some cabinets on casters with shelving inside with doors on them and strapping them in for normal use, but if I need to get something to the job, I can unstrap them, roll them out with everything still inside them "cabinets" and use the full 7x12 space. Just a thought


The problem I see is getting the rolling carts into a home. Even to get into the main floor of a house sometimes requires going up front steps. I know my shelves are each carrying a couple hundred pounds of gear and it is hard to imagine maneuvering that easily in a residential setting.

If you are doing primarily commercial work, where wheelchair accessibility, freight delivery and elevators are available it would make sense.


----------



## SectorSecurity

I Would be worried about scratching customers floors, not sure a worry in commercial buy I have watched trades push a bucket across a floor with their not realizing something had went through the bottom putting a huge gash in brand new hard wood floors.


----------



## TNTRenovate

OVContractor said:


> The problem I see is getting the rolling carts into a home. Even to get into the main floor of a house sometimes requires going up front steps. I know my shelves are each carrying a couple hundred pounds of gear and it is hard to imagine maneuvering that easily in a residential setting.
> 
> If you are doing primarily commercial work, where wheelchair accessibility, freight delivery and elevators are available it would make sense.


For small loads.

https://upcart.com/

For larger loads.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

you mean something like this. 


http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/article/0,,20366750,00.html


----------



## r a s

TNTSERVICES said:


> For small loads.
> 
> For larger loads.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULWRV_N9ugY


At a new facility in Toledo this fall they used powered versions of these to move all of the stoves, dishwashers and refrigerators to the second and third floors. The elevator was not yet operational. They were slow moving but effective. The motorized one was powered by a car battery.

I've seen different types of conveyors used by furniture movers on other projects but this was the first I had seen something similar to what TNT posted.


----------



## madmax718

data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhUUEhQVFBQUFRwXGBcYGBgXHBwcGBccGBwYHhwfHCggHB0lHBccITEiJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGiwkHyQsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLC8sLSwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAMIBAwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAGAAIDBAUBBwj/xABNEAABAwEFBAYFCAYJAgcBAAABAgMRAAQFEiExBkFRYRMicYGRoTJSscHRBxQjQmKS4fAVQ1OTwtIWM1RjcnOCorKD0zREhKPD4vEk/8QAGgEAAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwQFBv/EADARAAIBAgUCAwYHAQAAAAAAAAABAgMRBBIhMVETQQVh0RQVIpGh8DJScYGxweHx/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwAK2qe9BH+o+we+tW52MDKBviT350PW49LacO7EE9w199FwTFaTL2OUiK7XKAGxSinUqB2GRTEDNXaB4D8amioW9J4k+2gLDopUjSoCwqUUhXaBnIrkU6uGkOwwiuGnkU2gLDCKaRUhFMIpisNIphqQ0w0CsMNRrTUhrlNCZjXlYVvMtpbSVKxmAO/416b8n2ya7PYXEOkIdfOJQGZCQIQnLKZknP6xoW2Ow9KjGQlIUqSdAAgq91HDtvdfQVpV83sslOP9Y4B6o3J5+3dgxN27djdh0rX7mC9bkIThJK1hRSkAbt+6TB4TVRdlec+qlpPPNXgD7+6rFnszKlLWgFIQkYc88zqonMndB41ZS6qJzGcA5Qa4VShaT6dr8vX/AA6MZ3XxGWLpSPSKlHtwjwTE980hYGk6IHdV+1pVgxBUqJASMJznLLnNVUXe+ULK8aJScBwgAlKgCDO7XMTmKrdDEP8AFL6klOC2R1pjEQkACa7abpeZxKcSEyRExkDmN+uWnbUVlL9mKXBC1mclQrBwjnnuG6r1rvF60pBfCujnIjj9qND7jV9HDxivj1Iyqyf4SPqko6xXhThhcdXMkpEHMdbtrRvFpkoC2EqQ4IlAzA5z+e6sxqyBSshIOSvDI6VoWSyBoEJJM8TPh3V6LAUatWNlpHn0OJjqtKk7vWXHqZi7qcUSpREnM5xXK2aVdH3TQ8/p6HN95VeEeabNNYnSo/VBPefyaKqxtl2IbKvWPsrYrIbxGuUqUUgFSNKuUDEo5Hspjach2UnvRPPLxp5oGNikKRpCgBRXYpV2gZwCuU6uGgdhhrhpxppoAaabUhFMpiGEU0inmmmgTIzTTTjTaZFnLmQCvCcJHSicXowTGfKji83FO9dwhaEZIbbgJ5anrTGWYHsoHucDpiFej0iCd2WPPyr0u17KFMqszsfYX8dD3iq50KNZOM55X2/72H1q1LWEMy78/LueepvAj5whTKm+lKQEkGEgEkq57tK17sYKkgBeOInD1dBpnmK3EMOYujeawkyUyUhJ4gE5HTIA7zTX7mKT1JbUQSBnMfgIPDMVz8T4fOGkX9bm3D42nUV7fPQa6hWDJsghQSBlBGpM7tAO8058OFCEERiWerBMJAGc91V2b5fb6qsDoB39U9sjL/bWgzf6FEFTTgjeAlceBxeVcWtTxMHZwv8AfzN8Z05bMyHXHVKlSANAABGQECefGqNsv0NKShaVFKt4Aw+3UVt3lbVh2WlJ6NbcGBKiSYifq5Vj2uzJcSUrEpP5kcDzqdKqnlclp3RwvFPE3QqqlTe2/oaditKFplHeN47RU5oDWXbIsEElGiVfwqFF903oh9OWSgM0+8cRXvMLiadWCynHl8XxJ3uW8NKnGlWwrygnd7GBpCeCR41YioPnaOJ8DS+dp5+Brz2ePJ38j4JyKbFRG2p5+Fc+dJ5+FGePI8j4JqVR/Ok8/CnfOkc/A0s0eR5Hwcc3c1DyzpxFQuPpxCJgTuNd+cJ4+R+FPPHkMj4JCK4BTOnTx8jS6ccaMy5HlfBKK7SZIOhmnFNSFYZFI1Jgpi00AMNdwVynBVAjhRUSqmUajIpgREU01KRTSKCJARTCKnNRrFMRVsxhxf8Ahn2V6Jdm2bSyAThVGhyP5yrzxgfTEcU+78KNtl7l+eTjWolIT1SkqxCNMRMJrLie1jVh0tbhjZrehzIlKkkZg5g90Z1ds90tqEJXhJE9Eeskg78JMpznQgUFbVWUWNhtVkaxnGcS0uqWiE/VzmFH3eGPs3twG1uOPAl9frDDAGjaeWQnsqlVZQ0uWSoxnrYNbVs04u0sDowG0qBWoLxDIzEHMZDfxrUvbZOzqSpzCUHXqZd0aGh65b6L7koK0OKMkpOXORpRBe19mcKT6A6x48aKtXqRSfYhToODdnueeuqEmNN1RzUluGJxbiAcKlEkcJ1j4VEk8K4dWDizyeOw1WjVefW/fka60FApUAQRBB0NDFrsq7KsLbJLYOR3o5HiOf5JSaYsAiDnPfVuFxc8PK627ooo1nTfkVWNqRhGJEmMyDANKs13ZxEmFLSOAzA7KVdz33DzN3tFHz+QsTX9os/7wV0LZ/tNn/efhXnuVOEcKjY9Jc9C6Wz77TZ/vKPsTXDarLvtTPd0h/grz+Rw864ojhRYlc9BF5WMa2pPc24fcK4b7sKf1y1djR96hXn00posGYPFbS2EbrQrsShP8RqBe1dk3MPntcQP4DQVNdFFgzBn/S2zf2d796n/ALdW2LY26nG2lSUncogkEa5j4UBRRls61DCeZJ86jJEou7J7stEPuImOqkjtEz5EeFbKaCbQ4RalRuUB5AH20TWFWWtaIPQpktTQOVMcqRJypqqtIEUV0Jp4E06gREpMUsNSqzpsUxES0VCRVk1CqgCIio1CpyKiVTEVEf16eY9xr2PZC7ou9JLoSFiSZCQEhWaSrnEcueleOOGHkd3tNWXgtw4cS1pRMJk4UgnPM5JE9mtU1tFcvw8XJ2TS/U9Btu2dnbafC3EOKclCGEJKkICSRjKohROsg8O4UDjTqR0qUrB+tAoXfwNEpc685gpMjsn1hxGRqCxXt0JP1kE6bxzrBiKWdXR08FOlGo4Vlo+/B7rsu7YGLOA0pOKMxJxTwg51DaihayCgmE4uAMnlrFeaJtOSSpKkYhIxJKZ7J1q/Yb7dZMoVrkZzkaxWWM3FZX2OlU8LU/jpTvfn/A0Xd6FJwg9HiI4eGYrMvi4ijrIgpJjhP41UZ2uCiC4iOafgfjWui+GHE5KkgTmc5ncDlTSU9GcbHeHTcHGrHQFTTZrWv9jG4VtAZJkgR1uY5x41hqM1jrUJU35HisVgpUJWe3ZiU/SqHoDSqnKjNlRgnZRvn5/Go1bJI9Y1rC+2PX8lfCkb5Y9ceB+FekPaWMFzZQD6x8KlRsigicavAVrfplj1x4K+Fc/TbE+n5K+FK47GenY9v9ovwFSp2Pa3qWfD4VdTfrHrH7qvhXTtCyN6vumi47IrI2Us41Cj/qPuqwjZ2zD9VPapZ/ipp2kbH1VnnA+NRnaZG5BPeBSuPQti4LN+xT4q+NOuizANjCITnHIEmBWavaVX1Wx4k+wUR3YxDKAdcA9lRZJAA5naVf5p8jHuoosQyoVsXWenitR8yaMbAmtMNjO9y02KcE1MhGVdwVYRIQmkasYaSWqBECW64U1aCN9RqTTuKxVUKiUiruColoouFioU1GUiOe6rC01EoUxMzLbktB/ORqvfji+kwAqKTmE5xJ5cas3sIw9/upt+JJOWkSarq7E6KTephPqUPSmYrf2Bub5w+MQyOWe/OSe4Ch9ZMyczzr1y4GGbXZULsCuhtLKRibyJ566znB9lYqmqsjXDe7DG23erASkB1P7MpGY4Dd3Gg68NmWXEF2zL6Mn6pPVCp0UNU8Kr7T/KAroVWdttxlz0SsmFJAPWEagkZd9YWxtoBtBRiJS62QrXU6E8wd/OszlF2SR1KVCtShKpms125Kb7bjZIdQRBgkdYUg5lKYJ3Z5UUrZ6RKjmFpOFaeYyn399Z1iuNgqzSvGVEyleAd4IIpOC7Gml4pK1pq/mvuwtnbU6paUqEqzGGZGWcTwyrbvy5XAEuJSJJCSneZ07xG+pU3Y1ZQFAkuLSYOLErd1QOH2qldvBS1oOEBUgwBOIp0nkOPOrowc4uMlocfHwo4jZad+2vIMrRBIORGRB1FcoqdfxkqVZkrUdVAZGMspM7qVUe748nB9z0/wAz+R5YNm1fap6dl1faowGyzPrPfvnP5qX9FWP70/8AWc/mq32iPmeq91VPzR+voCA2VVz86lTsmefnRY3srZ/VX3uOH3107LWb9kD2lR99L2lcMkvCp95L6gr/AEWA19tOTs80NVIHMqA9ponGzlm3MN+ANSi52k6NoHYkVF4q3YtXhHM/p/oLIuuzTm61z66O3jV+yXI0sBSVJUnikgjxGValts6UoUQkCAdOyo9i7JFlSfXUtURxWanQr9VtW2KMZgFh4RkpXu+Lf2xjdwtjccquWoYUKO4JJ8BNanQQKyto+rZn1cGleMfjWg555jcKJWjsJ8qOLC3lQhs6j6Qckn3CjuxtZVpRmJGm6kS1U7TWlSlqpXEVQzTi3VkogVXdcjWi4WI1CoF5bq7aHSQIyBMc9Ce7ShTaS/8AouqylJMwVKEiRqBxPPSq3URLJpdhK25JIjzpzlAje0TpZW4VICkqAwhAE4t+lR2PaR5S04sJE5gIT+FHV8gyLkN1CoVpyquzbUrQVIyUnM/nKRVxZ4+NTjVTIyptGReyck9p9lV7/UQltY0wiTWhfA6g7R7DVS92FrYb6NKlHDmEiThGvnFSqbEaaWbUxsIV291S2K1O2dxLjSyhacwR7OfYcjWOSQZBNatktAcGFXpbjWQ0Bzb8F8tYmwlq8Wk9ZEwl5I+sk8e3TQ5QaGNlbcqyPqK2llYPRlABmSQCk8Dw5gVmG1OMLS4hRQtCpCt87jXoTW0TFtQ08lHR21P9dAGFUZBcHWfLwqiqlFXNNKvJxyM0bwtJsqluqaW606rESjMpVABnPl2ZVo3UbNaGVLbcHWSpJmBhniNZFRtXknAA4CgKyxFJweO7voZva5FML+csELRMqSk9VQ7jrVcJqWqE1bcu2a6nBmkdJhlM5+AndyrXsNnUerBST6ajllwHDs31zZu8FLaK20lZ9KN+YzAFcsdvLxWOkKiZQU4cJSZ58BlHKr89iHkgiQ3AjAgxxVB78jSrGeud2TgccCdwyPmRNKoZh2Ik2Ux6avuj+WpPmx9dXgPemklLXqt/eP8ALTsDfqI8Sf4Ky5UejdR/aRz5pxUv/aPcKYbMnepX3k/zVYS216iPuqP8FOBR6g/cufAUZRKo+1/kUy216571/BVRLbaMAKzyiFn86VpF3g3/AO2oe1VJlONQSptQkykkCJGe4nOPZScB9VrV3+YM7UQiyvK+zl3mK19mrHhslnTvDST4iffVH5UE4bFhGrjqUDvmitDIQkJAnCkDwEVpw8LXOd4jWzxh+7/r+ikGO6hvbk9HY3SNYSPFaRFGGDLONPdQX8p+Vij1nUJ8Di/hrStzlPYB9mm5WTwA8z+FH1iayFB2ybMlZ5pHhJr0GxNQBVyKUhqGKf0VX0t5UzDUrisZymTlwoe2lacVKGlFKuqSRmcBUcWHidJjPxoucbkVStt1pdAxSFJMpUDCknkfdpSeqGtGDN22VaMlKUtIWMKlApUeqZkEkjPSeFBDthVaH1oE5FxYnfgClnyQYo+vFLrAlxPSICgQ4gZxmDiTuME5jLsmhoIsQccX0+TiVdQpUMK1ZhXo6Az1ctdapaaLNGjOuyzCztKtBBlUtJSSIKVoUlZ4yARGW+rWyV3MOJXi6rgAU2oDNOHUkaKSZAKdeEHOmINnShSOnbUFgAlTK1KEHVJ+qc91PsrtlQjD02eIKSrArKDOmHMmBvyijUWhZsjeF51tUYgg4o0xCJjlnVh6zO4lrC8UkdGiDGHDmSoGBBkkHWKo2a1sNrW4HS86sQlKUq3xlpyrYs93uvAdL9E3HoA9ZUZdYjQch40Ri2NySRBbFSwSMwFQD2GtHZ20lKWVBJUTjThG/X4cDXbzswDBCRATEAdoqbYxP0jIG51Q+8g/Gr5/gf6FEfxop7SbKrexPAJDv7JA1HP7XiePIBcbU2rOQQd+Ve8X7tPZrFkfpXoyQjNR+ArxjaJ9+1OOWrogG5AUG88HVmVDXSZMRlWOm2zTUVtS8izG2NBKI6ZMwPWASTHblWTdRWyvGo9GAYz1PEAb6rWG2qZUl0E4gZQlJjPieVbN4WwW95C1NhtSUAOYSSFH1gPq91Oo1Z8Eqcctm9X2Xr6BNc+19qZTKeuwozBSFp4GRuNblk2gsNo/rGyws6qZOXeiql22cIQABCAIEaVBbrmbcM4YV6yeqfKuS3FvTQ15NAguy41NrLthtCHUnMtyB34coPZUr6Mb+J1IsrsDrGYUoHwAI40GXVdL6VLUh8lKMusDM5mJBB3a1rWfbR5B6N9PSpGQxJkHsVE1LPUh5leS4Tr2mbQcKljEMjhMjxApVgLcYcOMWbDi3Y+6uUe0v8odNhp0yf7Q1/s/mri7Q3/am/Fse+vEU3e5EY9eZroutfrDxNaOrE768On3v8ke0m3MD0rY2D/jZ+Brn6Xso/8AOI+817kV4z+iVb1DjvqVF1H1qi6yLI+GX3v9PQ9bd2isAGdpJ7Cs/wDFFQDbSwJMhxajxwuKPdi0rzFF1n1vKpk3OTxz4A1Drlnuqn3b+a9DZ272qYtJs4RjwtvpWsqSB1QoaAEnQGtF75SrImYDyuxEf8lChpvZ0qIlCyJzkGImja77lswOVnZHPAknzFbMJLOmcTxiiqEoKL0s/wCf9B975UGj/VsOKM6FSUz4TQ7tPe1st4QlNmW222cUQoyYgEqKRuJyHGvVzZUpySEpE7gE+ymoZzNbVFI4rk2eS3Sza2pwpIkz6INbjd7W0bj9wfCjzos9K50Iqy64IZXyBX6XtvP7ifhXDe1t+19xPwo3LHKuGy08y4FlfID/AKUtn2vuD4U1V5237X3R8KOeg5VzoY3ZcaWZBkfIAuXnbftfdHwqipNoMktIJP8AcoPnFel9BOo8PGuKY/MU8y4Fk8zzVsO54mUE7obQM+fVqJTT/wCybn/KR8K9KUxyqBdnFGZcC6b5PPbOLQgyltIPEISD7KtC2WreD4J+FGSmRuHfUDjNPMGTzBN612hSSkpMHkO2pLsS4GVjEW3OkSUq4TCZ7qIHGqp2lPVUTOQnLXIg5eFD1QJWZh227+haUucTh9JwyVKnfO4AUNSpGIAqSFZEgkSCD1TBzGenM8a9fYQ28hC2yhxJSTiTKx6ufdlxBoIv27kh5aEIWhKQAIUFZkCVYSMuzKuanl3N2+iBC7rsLi4BAETvzjcKOLnuZKIKT2907+/yqe7LAlLcBJKoOehPwmr91ElvQAyQQUicu7zrLVquX6F9OCRd6NJ5dhI9kVEmxqHWQok6woykgeff7arYwnJSQTExrUljtwIiQIy5a1ms90WtoYlkqUoJWWySCtG/xG6tFTKYGhjLca27l2YaeaDzq1AyqCITAB4xyrMv9DbLyUoUC0pIUleIEawcxlHPtqcqc3G5Wqkb2K62s8gIpVxbhB+r3qAPhNKqdSdzzkLt24tfdPwqz87taUD+rK85OEYRG49UmfCixVhG6qNvs2Bp1e4JieauqPbXpHhKPBi964v87A53bG1tmD0WX92g69or0vY21m02Vt1xtCVYlJMJAkJMAjhNeT3Ow07aVJf6TDBIwFIMiN5Br0q7L/aYaDSEulIn0i2SZ4wBXOr9KDypanb8OjjMRHqN3jt23C0MjcBSCKG/6XDclX+2uf0r+yfAfGsrnE6fsdfg2No3w1ZHnN6WzB5nIHXiaG/k/wBrxaE9G6YeSOzGB9YcxvHfVPbLaoOWJxkghalAjLVIHbrioNuKwnqrQSFpMgjceM1vwium0cDxZSg4wlurv529D6BaIUMqYlOZNYGzd79IkBWSxkrgedE7Y861nKKfRyTTujzq2hqnhmi4WK6G6eGfCrXQnnlu/OdSJZilcdih0NRKaopYutMDGJNS/o1r1fM/Ggi2gNUmKalonSjRV2tHVAPjS/RrXqDzoFmQFLZnTWq5ay50eG62j9QeJ+NY1+XSEDGj0ZzSc4neDRcd7go6jl3VXdb/ABq7aPfVNaZqSYmUF1Xea6qhxSfMVoKTPh+fzyqMImpXI2Aqw296zuYrPKSsddBHUXO+AInmIPOtm2uFa8TgwLKQIIIHVThGuZ0iSaqXNYV/Om8ZKMPWSIyVhBOW7ONaI27aPm/SOowdI5ACxzyMpBGfNI315vGYx055Er/vzf0OnSppq7MsOrREdbeBIGm6DRDddzuusKd6qZmJmMtSeAmeOlV37maUrABgBGJRByBAndKRrwFEdz2pkWcNr6qEjoyrJSFDfMEjOaqo43Dz3dv1JyhNbAdetgtLTag8yQTkFpzyJ9bv7c62rrszS20yhKkEQdRHZGnnRFag0xZHC1hLaUqKSFFYBIyEE6TGWlALVvfKcCUrcSTMjUGdSQN5zrp03CO3czSuz0O5Est2UMrWhIhQUCsAwoneTwNDW1NlaWppLZCm0IGApMggTvGtUvmj6xKmlqUdThVEcNKpIBAjQcBkKqqVeyROFPuVTdjY4jliNKr7drWBA07vhSqi5blRSa29ssR9Jpr9GT/yoZ2w2uS4kIZKsJzUFRJI0yBIga8z2UO2iy3coyi0WpHHFZ0L9joqRiwXcNbXaD/6dI/+U16FzOTlKdhRhfQQZ3nvEe+iZN1OqcKghRQQCIkjxGW7Ss6xN2FKyTa1xOU2dUxzhzWi9jaK7QhKDangB6jShPtqh0oylmZtpY2rSoulF2Td797g5bGShCgQUcCSczwrGXbngcmT4OfGvTbLtDc6f1r6jIMlpW4zwq2vai6VKkuv/uln3UuhTuyUvEMRKKWZ6fep5tfX0jYwglSsIjCqRmCeyjzZPZVeBKkonSZrRe2pupQgOvp7GV/y11ja67UD/wARao/y1j3VKnTjTjlTIYrEzxFR1JrV8G0vZ5xIUUQiRnA5zHjTHr1WypDakDrz11KwoEbpg51lr+UC6Rq+/I+wusy9Nr7mdSpK3bSoKEFPRkg88941mrDOGLV87iqzDl0w+FSfpz7Vm/e/hXzbaG0gnC4opnLXSokx66vGo3Hc+lFbSgarsw/6tdb2mBUB0llzMZOzXzb0QyOIwedMacCVApKiUkEdoMilcLn2lSrzJXyqEwUsoIIBBxneJ4c6iV8qbn7Fsf6jVfWiPoyNh6/7YVqCHbNhCiAOhcJABiCelzNaWzt6WpbuF9bKklJgIbWgyOZWawLFt1dyUiWQFaqIQ1mTqZxcaktPyhWRKSqztpDu7EG0jnJCpo6isNwe1j0Osnat3BZXFEpThgyvJI6w15UDJ+Uh8/q2D/qPxoW+UL5SVu2VdlKWgXgAooUVFKQoE9kxHjTVVPQTpNas1nto0H9bZfvj+aqrl/o/a2f74/mrxeU8T40pTxV4/hVikQZ6+5fSSD9OwJGRChllHrZ1VUrGQGgnDGbizMnfA3+NeWsBKlBIS4oncFAfwmi66Nl4GN2c8wgmY7ToTUKuIjTV2ThRc3oG1z2haApTkKbbbIR1cBMq1BPUOLtFW0WpPQtkqLTjjhwNu5mSrDABM+irUHjWHZ7W6kYAQUnIpUJB8RpWnZbU05gC0YA3BgAKRlnOEgx2jOvI4mjKU3Uy7u+n7/ex1o/ClE0Xklt1xxbZKi2ZcQdBEHKQoabpqEO4m0JacSVlcqx4kmDnqCD4zrUlnyDznSBWMYYxFSczmAlQlJgnKYzofeu5RgAyBoTmU8gTuqGHw3VTu7Wt/H9eQSlbsa992nr9GSFQJw5kSVT1oGsCe+tLYW2oaceS48lIXCxMDRUR4RQ+1Y1pGFULAiJJG/OTvq0zdzfWJME56gnyrq0EqMFG+xnmnNnoQ2hs2YLoyJiCpUjcchQTeZSt9amlY0qM6ERyzFUilCfSXHgPaRUSr4ZbmFA9kn4DzqdStnVkghTy6k6mzOh8qVZitq2wd/gP5qVVWnwWnl1rCJlkGN2IJnTPISNZqDpVb0j7qfhRMhm2I0sbChxDf/2BriL8eSsIXZLKkn1kLSO89KB516A5ANNKKiEhIk7gkT5Cavpu1z1D2hBH8NaNpuh51WNJZROYDbiQBlGXXKvPfUNpue2NIKyrqiJOOdTA0PGgCp+hF69cdqSaqupcbJGLTjl7a0bvvAR9I/hVOkrPmAR51fNmZdzK0qPHrE8OE0hmaytZ0cQakwPcR4Uy8bnSILcq1mJ7vSA/IqtZ3w2IcS5rqZFKw7lh2zuqmcJ7hWY63h1Qr2VusKQtMpSs9yjTH7NiGSFDnCjTQGIlaDuNTJQ3GhpPtLQrcN+Yj21Mw8pQ1bntoYkMCUDcr/8Aaheb9XF7Kvyri341Da0kjPAY4RMeNCGV2Qs6KHiKmwL3kVTbCZzCu6rAbT6i6LCuOW2riKgdTGp9lTdGPUV41WcUJygedNILjQRpFPlPA05C4+unwPwp/Sn1x938KQEMp4Gr1yXQu0upbbSczmdcI3qPIVGy0VxiMDsituxWttmYyEa93tmoSlbRGilRz6vRBHd92IYEIE8VbzHH4VpBwRvoFXtGASZWqT2DzNQP7TrOiYHMn2CK58sPUk7mlVqcVYP1YZlShprM1Eq0NAkzPYK84cvx06EDsFVHLW4r0lqPeanHBS7shLFR7I9RVtC0jUDvI/Cqlp22QMgR3Z+we+vNAmtQMzBjOn7HCO7Eq8p7IKn9q1nT2D2qJqg7tC8r60DtPugVmdDxgUpHrDuoVKmtkNyl3ZaVbVHVVVrRJGZJjnTFPADJKjHdUXzpZ9FsDtzqcYcEZVEIHspVzE9y8BSqzKyrOi784bGSHH2l5QRaelT4Ianx861DakuAB5LDpgRiU+lRjmpiiR+wtKBKm0qAjMpBgqyGfburLtOzzDgnCU9ijHozoQRVnVRpl4dNbNGG5d1ndSf/AOZxhc5EF5xPgGY5a1FZ2QEw2LM7hEQUWoKPLQCfCtNez6EGRBjSQAdPsYZ1I7qvsXXZ5PTlwCISlsII5klSiqZI0MVLqIolhKq7GGktlJ6ayobOeYS+QOe+s9ppCSSy+2ORaWdN2aPhRai47v3KtKOwI/7nLhWG/dRxlMKW1ihJUtIIyOoAM91GdEPZ6nBUavl5M4kpIjVLSPwqO0Xmh305BHBKU69i+VWVXIiSQMpgAKjfHDPwqL9C565ETE57uWetLPEbw1Vdv4MxeR+jWqOagPeRUrN4evi7lD4VccuAkgJBnkCePwrp2ZeGojtge+nmiyLoVF/1EDluaIghZ7x/LWYsCZEeFar2z5SJUttI/wAQrPWwgfXnsFSTRBwktxibVyT938ad865DwFPWw1ucJ/0n41cYuLGjElYg8pjtAzFGZCUGzIJ/M13pe3xNXjYECZdSI4iriLvsMCbW6TGYFnOXL0s6MyBwa3MXF+fyaaVVt2i77IEEt2lxSgMkqZKZ5TiyrNTZR63lRmQZWQBRPGt2wbPOqAUoYRr1j7qkuUsMrCl9YjQwTW8dpmfVWruHvNZ6lWW0UX06Ud5MEL0StpwoMZZggag76orcKtc6KL7vJm0D+qViHoqkAjyzFYzdiJ3GpQnpruKabej0M7AaclkmtZF2K7KtM3YN+dN1UiHTMVNl5j21MiycifKiaz3ckbqnNkA3VW6rJ5EgcYspnJIHPU1bFgcVvNbSGwNwFWQjdUHIkYLVzTE1dbutI4VdAIMU7BxqN2BU+YoquGAN1awbkZ1XUAJmhMjIpYBXapreJJ3eFKpEbHoDSAQJAOu77QrQslmQU5oSYUYlI3THtPjSpUz0UjSbu9ogS02e1CTu7KT93M/sm/uJ5cqVKh7FJn2iwtYgOjRE6YU+uOVQosLWAfRo+6ngeVKlQiJOLvay+ib3fUT6w5VLaLOhKU4UpHVGgA3ppUqaIVNgWWfpFjdBy7qxb/MKTGU/hSpVOJzpfiMK8EjoZgTGvhWAaVKrYlcx7etTWjRPZSpUPcUCNAri6VKgj3IQc6uNUqVKQ0ToFWWUia7SqsmjQaSOAqVAzpUqrY2WEipGRmaVKoMZbSM6dFKlSQmdFTxpSpUARuVA5pSpUIGKzmql8+73UqVKO5FmcnSu0qVWgf/Z

















BTW, those dollys are VERY good in my use for interior work. The boxes are much narrower than the dewalt tuff boxes, and the dolly has great rubber wheels. I very easily move em from room to room as a whole stack. 

The whole idea behind the sortimo/lboxx/systainer/tuffboxx/etc is to be able to organize your equipment on a needed basis, and move them also.


----------



## TEnglish14

Is anyone running helper bags in the rear since they are hauling so often? If so what brands do you suggest and do they stiffen up the unloaded ride at all? I read somewhere you should keep at least 5psi in them.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

I have the air ride 5000 lbs bags on the back of my F1 50. I was single axle 6 x 12 that is kind of knows heavy so it helps keep the back of the truck from bouncing and making the trailer do a seesaw. Air down I would say there's no difference in the ride


builddaley.com


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

*Job Site Trailers, Show Off Your Set Ups!*

I went with the simple install of no on board compressor since I have one in the trailer 








Then I just added a short air line to fill them 










I also added some work lights to my trailer last weekend. To help with it being dark here till almost 9 and then again at 4:30 








builddaley.com


----------



## jhark123

TNTSERVICES said:


> For small loads.
> 
> https://upcart.com/
> 
> For larger loads.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULWRV_N9ugY


A $2,500 hand truck?:laughing:


----------



## rrk

jhark123 said:


> A $2,500 hand truck?:laughing:


thats not even powered

these are
http://handtrucks2go.com/Powered-StairClimber-Trucks/


----------



## TEnglish14

Thanks guys! I'll definitely be getting a set of bags then, seems like its well worth the money!


----------



## The.Handyman

I put airbags in the rear of my 2003 diesel 5spd VW Jetta station wagon to tow my 5x10 enclosed trailer. They work perfectly! I just pump in my desired air pressure, ride is now leveled out and braking is much improved.


----------



## madmax718

Yes, load leveling is very important. a 5x10 should probably require brakes though too, depends on its weight.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

If anyone's wondering how smooth the torsion flex trailers ride I drove back from a job today. Forgot to lock the side door and left the lock on the fender. It hadn't budged a bit and it was a 30+ miles journey too.


----------



## kixnbux

I just have standard axles on mine. I left a quarter on the right side a couple months ago. It's still there lol. I can forget bits etc on the workbench and they're still there at the next job. I don't get it. I want torsion next time though for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14

What is preferred by everyone, v-nose or straight faced?


----------



## brhokel606

TEnglish14 said:


> What is preferred by everyone, v-nose or straight faced?


I have had both, with always have V-nose from this point on. Get a tighter turn radius and there is a noticeable difference in wind resistance. V tows much easier.

Storage is a little tougher and technically a bit of wasted space in storage inside.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

brhokel606 said:


> I have had both, with always have V-nose from this point on. Get a tighter turn radius and there is a noticeable difference in wind resistance. V tows much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Storage is a little tougher and technically a bit of wasted space in storage inside.



Didn't mythbusters test that and find that the drag came from the rear of the trailer and not the front. 

Kind of like when they tested with tailgate up and down and up was better.


----------



## TNTRenovate

BCConstruction said:


> Didn't mythbusters test that and find that the drag came from the rear of the trailer and not the front.
> 
> Kind of like when they tested with tailgate up and down and up was better.


Up was better due to the vortex created in the bed. It rotates and allows the air to pass over. That one blew my mind.

Never saw the trailer one.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TNTSERVICES said:


> Up was better due to the vortex created in the bed. It rotates and allows the air to pass over. That one blew my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Never saw the trailer one.



Same show went on about how important trailer angle was too and that if trailer was not level it would also increase drag a lot.


----------



## TxElectrician

brhokel606 said:


> I have had both, with always have V-nose from this point on. Get a tighter turn radius and there is a noticeable difference in wind resistance. V tows much easier.
> 
> Storage is a little tougher and technically a bit of wasted space in storage inside.


I think you actually get more storage in a v nose. A 12' box is 12', on a v nose you get the 12' box, plus the v.

I do like the tighter turns.


----------



## Spencer

That is how mine it. It is considered a 16' trailer. The 16' is to the point that the V starts. Then I get another 2-1/2' to the tip of the V.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

I just asked a trailer salesman about the v-nose, he says that they add a foot of overall length when compared to a flat trailer. Maybe not a big deal, but something to consider.


----------



## SectorSecurity

rrk said:


> thats not even powered
> 
> these are
> http://handtrucks2go.com/Powered-StairClimber-Trucks/


These things remind me of Hannibal lector


----------



## brhokel606

TaylorMadeCon said:


> I just asked a trailer salesman about the v-nose, he says that they add a foot of overall length when compared to a flat trailer. Maybe not a big deal, but something to consider.


That depends on your trailers width. Mine is 102" wide (I Think) and the V nose is 2' long easy.

Did not know that about arrow dynamics on trailers, so why do they put the fairings on the top of semi cabs then? Maybe it was going with a bigger trailer, axels and such just made it seem to pull better. My torsion axle rides awesome, but I have had stuff fly out of cabinets before, thats why they all have latches. No way could it be the way I drive and tow the thing:whistling


----------



## C&C Custom Trim

I don't think a V turns any tighter. I went from a 6x10 with V to a 7x18 flat a couple months ago and made sure I got the longest triple tube added cause I hit the V so easy on the other. Can't hit anything but frame this way, I think if the V space was added it would hit though. 

I turn way tighter now but know some if not all of that is from the tongue length.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

brhokel606 said:


> That depends on your trailers width. Mine is 102" wide (I Think) and the V nose is 2' long easy.
> 
> Did not know that about arrow dynamics on trailers, so why do they put the fairings on the top of semi cabs then? Maybe it was going with a bigger trailer, axels and such just made it seem to pull better. My torsion axle rides awesome, but I have had stuff fly out of cabinets before, thats why they all have latches. No way could it be the way I drive and tow the thing:whistling



It's something to do with the low pressure air behind the trailer. Kind of how a wing works. High pressure in the front low at the back. It sucks the trailer backwards and require way more HP. Ideally you want a smoother transition in the front and back and the truck being in front of the trailer helps this a lot but on the back there's nothing. You ever seen them trucks with the weird looking ends on them. 

These things


----------



## TEnglish14

I'll have to look at both side by side but I think I would like a vnose, ladder racks, barn doors out back, and 16'. Next month I'll start shopping


Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


----------



## OVContractor

TEnglish14 said:


> I'll have to look at both side by side but I think I would like a vnose, ladder racks, barn doors out back, and 16'. Next month I'll start shopping
> 
> 
> Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


Definitely agree with the barn doors. I can open them up, secure them with the drop down door latches, then back right up to an open garage; usually under the eve which is nice on a rainy day. 

The only item I have on wheels is the Bosch table saw on the rolling stand, but that comes out easy if you know how


----------



## AGullion

V nose looks better. I like a ramp ...wouldn't consider barn doors myself.....but that's just preference.


----------



## Randy Bush

Style depends a lot on how you use the trailer. Myself I like a flat nose because my office bench and tool drawers are across the front. Like barn doors to be able to fold back so can back up to a loading dock. Also rarely roll anything in and out.

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGullion

Well said. It's all about what works for you .


----------



## madmax718

TaylorMadeCon said:


> I just asked a trailer salesman about the v-nose, he says that they add a foot of overall length when compared to a flat trailer. Maybe not a big deal, but something to consider.


Ya, that all depends on the builder though. A lot of the V- noses are also just simply extended noses that go on the A frame part of the trailer. How far it goes is the question. The larger the A part, the more extended they get.

I have a Box, but if I get anther it will definitely be an A. That extra area makes a huge difference in long items, such as plywood.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

OVContractor said:


> It just occurred to me that mud flaps might be a sage investment


The people behind you with the cracked windsheilds might appreciate that :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Look how easier and organized it is with the flat front.


----------



## 91782

AGullion said:


> I 've seen some that open on the v


Front ramp is the cat's meow.


----------



## EricBrancard

BCConstruction said:


> Look how easier and organized it is with the flat front.


No more Bosch table saw?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

EricBrancard said:


> No more Bosch table saw?



Got rid of that about 3-4 years ago. It was falling apart after only a few months. Plus having to carry a extra stand around was annoying. Bosch were meant to sort me out a new one and a new laser measure as that stopped working too. but I just couldn't be bothered to mess around with them so bought the Festool CMS with TS75 saw plate.


----------



## EricBrancard

BCConstruction said:


> Got rid of that about 3-4 years ago. It was falling apart after only a few months. Plus having to carry a extra stand around was annoying. Bosch were meant to sort me out a new one and a new laser measure as that stopped working too. but I just couldn't be bothered to mess around with them so bought the Festool CMS with TS75 saw plate.


So you use the CMS as your primary now? Use it for everything?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

EricBrancard said:


> So you use the CMS as your primary now? Use it for everything?



Yeah it's my goto table saw now. The table is a lot bigger than even my large Makita I used to have but it takes up way less space. I have got 2 CT vacuums, CMS, UG stands, Bosch radio and wobble light in just the space the Makita saw took up.


----------



## OVContractor

BCConstruction said:


> This picture again is a prime example of why they are pointless. It's like no one knows what on earth to do with the area :laughing:


Just finished saying the area wasn't complete and that I have plans for the space, take the time to read.

Saw your setup, very nice selection of systainers. That front wall is kind of a joke though. Off the rack storage solutions, come on now:thumbdown:

You can't buy skill my man


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

OVContractor said:


> Just finished saying the area wasn't complete and that I have plans for the space, take the time to read.
> 
> Saw your setup, very nice selection of systainers. That front wall is kind of a joke though. Off the rack storage solutions, come on now:thumbdown:
> 
> You can't buy skill my man


It's simple and functional. Just how systainers are off the shelf storage solutions so are bins. Plus they weight far less than a bunch of plywood and take 10mins to put up.


----------



## EricBrancard

BCConstruction said:


> It's simple and functional. Just how systainers are off the shelf storage solutions so are bins. Plus they way far less than a bunch of plywood and take 10mins to put up.


I think you could setup your trailer almost exactly the same with a V nose. The bins and stuff on the front wall would just go on either v wall and you'd have room to lay 16' stock down the center isle. Then again I'm just wondering what advantage a 14' V nose would have over a 16" regular nose. Maneuverability? Cost? Obviously more room, but I know in my next trailer I only want 16' of space to carry stock if I need to.


----------



## kixnbux

I do like mines length. I think my next I might do a 14' with V just to see how it works out. This one is an 18' Cargo Craft Vector. Works out to between 20-21' inside to the V


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

EricBrancard said:


> I think you could setup your trailer almost exactly the same with a V nose. The bins and stuff on the front wall would just go on either v wall and you'd have room to lay 16' stock down the center isle. Then again I'm just wondering what advantage a 14' V nose would have over a 16" regular nose. Maneuverability? Cost? Obviously more room, but I know in my next trailer I only want 16' of space to carry stock if I need to.


You can but when laid out like that it does noting to gain you any more storage space as almost every box any longer than 10" bottoms out on the wall. Thats why you never see a well thought out V in a trailer. There's no simple way to make use of the space. All it does is put more weight forward onto the truck. 

You aint gonna get 16ft material into a 16ft trailer let alone a 14ft with a V

All the trailers i looked at were 7-8" shorter than their stated width and length because they were all measured from outside wall to outside wall.


----------



## brhokel606

Mine is a V-nose, I think mine is pretty well organized


----------



## AccurateCut

Im thinking of the next build and a v if I did it I would wall of the v and put a restroom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

brhokel606 said:


> Mine is a V-nose, I think mine is pretty well organized



Prob the best use I seen upto yet. It's not my idea of organized but is better than other V setups I seen.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Everyone I know that had a v nose, switched to a flat front on their next trailer.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Everyone I know that had a v nose, switched to a flat front on their next trailer.



Using a V trailer was specifically why I went flat same reason I went with barn door over a ramp too. It served zero purpose for me. I just bought a full 14 instead.


----------



## Robie




----------



## Calidecks

Robie said:


>


Finally a trailer that looks like work is done out of it.


----------



## ltjco

my new 2015 wells cargo cargo wagon 7x12 with torsion axles


----------



## JPConst1005

BennettElectric said:


> Hey jpconst1005 how much was the ac unit and does it do heat as well


It does have heat as well. We bought the trailer new with it, so I am not positive what they cost. I almost replaced it last year (until I located the capacitor I needed) and it was around $700, I think. You don't want to know what the whole trailer cost :laughing:


----------



## BennettElectric

I spent 10 k on mine lol way too much I have the uxt tool crib 8x18 it has open boxes on both sides so u can access them from outside


----------



## JPConst1005

Ours was bought during the boom and prices were sky high...much more than 10k!  But it has built in generator, ac/heat, awning, factory built aluminum cabinets and countertops. Roof is walkable as well. Been a great trailer. Just time to make it work better for us.


----------



## Trimalot

Have you weighed your trailer with the new cabinetry, I bet that suckers heavy


----------



## Robinsonfam1

for the ac units that people are looking to add; you need to make sure the roof cross braces are at the proper spacing and able to support the load. from there take a look at RV ac, some come with heat strips some dont. the heat strips dont do much more than keeping it above freezing. yes it helps but last time i went camping in 30* i was still in long underwear and heavy bag at night. id say it was 50* when i woke up.

it does not take much AC to make a trailer cold. my camper was 23' and even in 100* temps full sun we never turned it on past #2 out of three. it would freeze us out!


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Need some advice here.

I made these shelves, and I have the shelves in at one peg lower angle on the backside to keep the cases from sliding out. They do move a little bit though.

I got tie downs and put a cargo net over everything but it has no strength to hold any of it in place... It's basically for show.


I was thinking of routing out the shelves where the pegs meet them to lock them in place and just tacking a strip to the front of each shelf keep the tools ln place? 

I would probably just buy a couple strips of poplar or select pine and sort of face frame out the entire front so it doesn't look awkward with the added block on the front of the shelf..


Also, I want to hang a Werner multi ladder on the door. Anyone hung a ladder or anything of substantial weight on their side door? It's about 30 lbs I'd guess.

Any easier suggestions?


----------



## Spencer

BrooklynBravest said:


> Need some advice here.
> 
> I made these shelves, and I have the shelves in at one peg lower angle on the backside to keep the cases from sliding out. They do move a little bit though.
> 
> I got tie downs and put a cargo net over everything but it has no strength to hold any of it in place... It's basically for show.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of routing out the shelves where the pegs meet them to lock them in place and just tacking a strip to the front of each shelf keep the tools ln place?
> 
> I would probably just buy a couple strips of poplar or select pine and sort of face frame out the entire front so it doesn't look awkward with the added block on the front of the shelf..
> 
> 
> Also, I want to hang a Werner multi ladder on the door. Anyone hung a ladder or anything of substantial weight on their side door? It's about 30 lbs I'd guess.
> 
> Any easier suggestions?


I ripped down a piece of ply and screwed it across the front of my shelves or anything open for that matter when I did mine. Keeps stuff from falling out well.

You're probably fine hanging a ladder from the door. Most are built pretty solid but you'll just have to feel it out on how much it would handle.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Spencer said:


> I ripped down a piece of ply and screwed it across the front of my shelves or anything open for that matter when I did mine. Keeps stuff from falling out well.
> 
> You're probably fine hanging a ladder from the door. Most are built pretty solid but you'll just have to feel it out on how much it would handle.


I saw how you did your shelves for the systainers that's where I got the idea to route the slots for the pegs from. 

i think I am going to put blocks on all the shelves and rip down a piece 3/4x3/4 and trim the entire border just for aesthetics.


What's actually behind the interior of the door? Is there studs?


----------



## Spencer

BrooklynBravest said:


> I saw how you did your shelves for the systainers that's where I got the idea to route the slots for the pegs from.
> 
> 
> 
> i think I am going to put blocks on all the shelves and rip down a piece 3/4x3/4 and trim the entire border just for aesthetics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's actually behind the interior of the door? Is there studs?



That's the bad thing about mounting on a door. There isn't much if any tubing to screw into. I screwed and PLed an addition sheet of 3/4 ply onto my door so that I could pretty much fasten whatever anywhere. 

My doors have the perimeter tubing and one horizontal tube in the center.


----------



## Mordekyle

Brooklyn-

How about if you spray glue in some of that rubber tool box liner? I think it's also used under carpets on HW floors.

That should stop slipping and rattling, but the boxes may not slide down when you put them back in.

I went with level shelves and a 1" lip. Works for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brhokel606

Do not put anything with weight on the door! Trust me! 

It will seem fine for a year or so, but then you will notice the top gap moving and racking the door. I have a bunch of electrical cords on mine, not much weight but it has taken it out of square, to the point it wouldn't latch and I had to loosen and readjust it completely, was a PITA! They are not designed to take hardly any weight at all. Small things, a few cords and that's about it. 

Just trying to save you a headache later on.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

BrooklynBravest said:


> Need some advice here.
> 
> I made these shelves, and I have the shelves in at one peg lower angle on the backside to keep the cases from sliding out. They do move a little bit though.
> 
> I got tie downs and put a cargo net over everything but it has no strength to hold any of it in place... It's basically for show.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of routing out the shelves where the pegs meet them to lock them in place and just tacking a strip to the front of each shelf keep the tools ln place?
> 
> I would probably just buy a couple strips of poplar or select pine and sort of face frame out the entire front so it doesn't look awkward with the added block on the front of the shelf..
> 
> 
> Also, I want to hang a Werner multi ladder on the door. Anyone hung a ladder or anything of substantial weight on their side door? It's about 30 lbs I'd guess.
> 
> Any easier suggestions?


I screwed a 2" strip across the front of the shelves then a 1" strip in front of the shelves themselves.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

BrooklynBravest said:


> Need some advice here.
> 
> I made these shelves, and I have the shelves in at one peg lower angle on the backside to keep the cases from sliding out. They do move a little bit though.
> 
> I got tie downs and put a cargo net over everything but it has no strength to hold any of it in place... It's basically for show.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of routing out the shelves where the pegs meet them to lock them in place and just tacking a strip to the front of each shelf keep the tools ln place?
> 
> I would probably just buy a couple strips of poplar or select pine and sort of face frame out the entire front so it doesn't look awkward with the added block on the front of the shelf..
> 
> 
> Also, I want to hang a Werner multi ladder on the door. Anyone hung a ladder or anything of substantial weight on their side door? It's about 30 lbs I'd guess.
> 
> Any easier suggestions?


Photos


----------



## Calidecks

CrpntrFrk said:


> Photos


How do you like that little fuel circular saw?


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Californiadecks said:


> How do you like that little fuel circular saw?


It's pretty awesome. It cuts through anything I've put in front of it no problem. Now that I have the 5 amp batteries, it really is more than just a once in a while tool. The Fuel Sawzall behind it kicks ass too.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Alright so for about $20 in select pine and 4 hours of my time I did it and I'm glad I did. 

I wrapped the entire outside in a 3/4" strip and used 1x2 on tbe face of the shelves.

What took time was I softened all the edges on every shelf and then I router a 1/4" wide slot for all shelf pins.

I also had to make my own pins which I cut from 1/4" steel stock. I didn't want the spoon style and it was cheaper this way.


----------



## The.Handyman

Looks really good. I will be doing the same thing in my 5x10 trailer. 

What labeler are you using on the Ridgid boxes? It looks good and large. My Ridgid boxes need labels. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklynBravest

The.Handyman said:


> Looks really good. I will be doing the same thing in my 5x10 trailer.
> 
> What labeler are you using on the Ridgid boxes? It looks good and large. My Ridgid boxes need labels.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


$30 brother unit from staples don't know the model.

It's 3/4" black on orange tape. $30 a cassette.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Not sure why it won't let me put multiple pictures in one post with my phone.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

I cut the rod to 1" and routed the shelves an inch deep by 1/4". 

Loving my little dewalt trim router.


----------



## OVContractor

That collection of grey and green is mighty impressive 👍

Label maker might help with getting everything back into the same spot at the end of the day. 

If you can devise a system where you can lay your hands on any item in one step, that would definitely be ideal. I know it's not the end of the world to sort through to get a seldom used item but time=money.


----------



## Juan80

I like your new trailer,and would think it's a lot lighter than a wooden sysport setup.

I like all of Ron Paulk's trailer ideas,except that he doesn't like the boxes(sustainers). For me,it's easier to carry my tools all boxed up cuz they lock together.

If it was me,I would build the sysport setup and keep the tools in the sustainers ,then use a sys-cart or dolly to get the Lyon share to the area of work.
Tools come out a few at a time over the course of a day,but they all go back at the same time. Ymmv Looks good,
Charlie


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Californiadecks said:


> Doesn't that suck when you only need one tool and it's on the bottom of one of those stacks?


I like how you incorporated a place to hold sheet goods. I want to do this on my trailer because theres nowhere to secure a sheet right now. Im afraid to make the walking path in the middle too narrow though.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

OVContractor said:


> That collection of grey and green is mighty impressive 👍
> 
> Label maker might help with getting everything back into the same spot at the end of the day.
> 
> If you can devise a system where you can lay your hands on any item in one step, that would definitely be ideal. I know it's not the end of the world to sort through to get a seldom used item but time=money.


Every systainer has a label or identification of some kind. I will one day make nicer more official looking ones with the template.

My problem would like in the right systainer going back in the right spot. I care more about the organization than anybody else on the crew.

That system has been devised, I just need to decide if I want to build it and if so when.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

BrooklynBravest said:


> I like how you incorporated a place to hold sheet goods. I want to do this on my trailer because theres nowhere to secure a sheet right now. Im afraid to make the walking path in the middle too narrow though.


That's why it's a 7' wide. The middle isn't narrow at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> That's why it's a 7' wide. The middle isn't narrow at all. :thumbsup:


Mine is only 6' wide :sad:


I just checked, if I bump out the workbench side it will make it too narrow to fit the table saw.


I don't keep stock of sheet goods but I do need to come up with a means of securing sheets for transport from the supply location to the job. Leaving them in the middle of the floor, they obviously never end up where you left them...


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

BrooklynBravest said:


> Mine is only 6' wide :sad:
> 
> 
> I just checked, if I bump out the workbench side it will make it too narrow to fit the table saw.
> 
> 
> I don't keep stock of sheet goods but I do need to come up with a means of securing sheets for transport from the supply location to the job. Leaving them in the middle of the floor, they obviously never end up where you left them...


I keep a 4x8 of 2" foam for the track saw, the large pieces for my cut table, and usually a scrap or two of 1/2" and 3/4" OSB in there. If it gets used up, I don't put scrap back unless I know I need it. But I don't take it out once the job is done either.

I don't know what the two sides of your trailer look like but the E track that I put on this trailer is really gonna be the ticket. The straps I got are 16' long and you can get longer. I'll be able to strap scaffolding, sheet goods, etc with the straps holding the systainer's.


----------



## rrk

I have sheet storage in my van but I left 1 side mostly open. When you put back partial sheets they some times slide forward with sudden stops. Having 1 side open makes it much easier to get them out.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

rrk said:


> I have sheet storage in my van but I left 1 side mostly open. When you put back partial sheets they some times slide forward with sudden stops. Having 1 side open makes it much easier to get them out.


You must drive it like you stole it. :jester:

The other end of the slot is open so that if a partial sheet slides forward I can push it back or pull it out the front. That being said, it almost never happened in my last trailer which had almost the same setup.


----------



## tucnasam

Anyone heard of Ron Paulk? He has the most impressive trailer I have ever seen. By far. It's amazing actually.


----------



## brhokel606

tucnasam said:


> Anyone heard of Ron Paulk? He has the most impressive trailer I have ever seen. By far. It's amazing actually.


Really? Have we heard of him? Seriously? 

There is another article about his trailer in the new tool of the trade....


----------



## tucnasam

Well I'm new to the contractor world. So I didn't know.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

BrooklynBravest said:


> Mine is only 6' wide :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked, if I bump out the workbench side it will make it too narrow to fit the table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't keep stock of sheet goods but I do need to come up with a means of securing sheets for transport from the supply location to the job. Leaving them in the middle of the floor, they obviously never end up where you left them...



I added one of these to my work bench in the trailer. Works really good for holding sheets. 











builddaley.com


----------



## trainbeat

Anyone care to clue me in on weight distribution in a trailer? 
I'm buying some floor sanding equipment and between the drum sander, Lagler trio and buffer I'm looking at around 550 lbs. Where should all that weight be consolidated?


----------



## brhokel606

trainbeat said:


> Anyone care to clue me in on weight distribution in a trailer?
> I'm buying some floor sanding equipment and between the drum sander, Lagler trio and buffer I'm looking at around 550 lbs. Where should all that weight be consolidated?


Over the axles, equal between front and back too. Hard to tell you exactly without knowing exact equipment and what else will be hauled too.


----------



## builditguy

I had never heard of Paulk until I joined this site. Actually, this thread. I watched part of one video. His trailer is fine, for him. There are some good ideas. Doesn't necessarily work for everyone.

Although, not a trailer, this van is the one that got my attention. 
http://f.cl.ly/items/0J3w462b3S1v3I203h3X/ToughSystem.jpg

Hope that link works.


----------



## Wain Scotting

builditguy said:


> I had never heard of Paulk until I joined this site. Actually, this thread. I watched part of one video. His trailer is fine, for him. There are some good ideas. Doesn't necessarily work for everyone.
> 
> Although, not a trailer, this van is the one that got my attention.
> http://f.cl.ly/items/0J3w462b3S1v3I203h3X/ToughSystem.jpg
> 
> Hope that link works.


It was pics like that one, that got me to buy the tough system. Sure the brackets are $20/ea but they're adjustable if you mount them on pipe. I don't have anything set up yet. Just tossing them in the back of the truck for now. Can't wait to set up a van or trailer like the ones I'm seeing here. 

I like the new small clear top and totes they came out with. Saw someone post that they were putting their batteries in the clear top. This site is great for ideas like that. Would have never thought of it.


----------



## AGullion

Ron Paulk is who got me inspired after I crashed in a work van....my trailer is on tools of the trade also, called Andy's Amazing Trailer ...it's better now , and really has been good for what we do.


----------



## overanalyze

Wain Scotting said:


> It was pics like that one, that got me to buy the tough system. Sure the brackets are $20/ea but they're adjustable if you mount them on pipe. I don't have anything set up yet. Just tossing them in the back of the truck for now. Can't wait to set up a van or trailer like the ones I'm seeing here.
> 
> I like the new small clear top and totes they came out with. Saw someone post that they were putting their batteries in the clear top. This site is great for ideas like that. Would have never thought of it.


You don't need to spend $20...make your own.


----------



## tucnasam

I agree with Ron. No tools in cases. It's inefficient. That van does look nice, but no tools marked or anything to speed things up


----------



## overanalyze

tucnasam said:


> I agree with Ron. No tools in cases. It's inefficient. That van does look nice, but no tools marked or anything to speed things up


Which van are you talking about?


----------



## tucnasam

His latest video about his "rolling tool box" I think. 7x14' trailer. He built all cabinets. Fits a lot of tools. I want a work bench inside of my trailer when I get one, but I will be Copying his tool storage system. Its infinitely adjustable and everything is ready for the taking. Grab and go


----------



## tucnasam

Oh sorry. The van in the latest link from the last guy


----------



## SamM

tucnasam said:


> I agree with Ron. No tools in cases. It's inefficient. That van does look nice, but no tools marked or anything to speed things up


Really?
So you just carry all your tools in one or two at a time? 
Takeover a home owners living room to lay out all your tools? Or just walk outside everytime you need something? 

I have my tools in dedicated boxes. Grab a big stack and carry (or cart) them in. Make a nice neat stack in the area I'm working with more common tools on top boxes.

Can't see any way that unboxing anything saves time.


----------



## overanalyze

The last picture was my van. I assure you everything is labeled and quick to grab. We have multiple tools in each box along with applicable accessories. It saves a tone of time over the course of the year with cleanup and not sorting through a shelf full of loose tools. We also can look in the van and know what is missing.


----------



## tucnasam

I see no difference in carrying in a tool in a box vs one with no box. Either way your carrying something in right? Except now I can carry more than you because I don't have a big box to worry about.

I could even have a little open box to carry what I need for the job at hand that could double as a waste bin when in the trailer.

Lets walk through this. First you have a stack of boxed tools. Let's say you need circular saw and it's not labeled. Maybe you grab a box and open it. Not it. Close it. Grab another.

Grab box. Open. Remove. Close box. Put box back. Finish using tool. Grab box. Open box. Put tool away. Put box away.

Your system requires 10 actions.

System with no boxes. .... Look for tool. Find it. Grab tool. Use tool. Put tool back

I don't think there is any question to which is more efficient.


----------



## tucnasam

I will say. We're all different, think differently, work different. Do what works best for you.

Here's a link to his trailer. I will be building a tool shelf storage system like he has
.


----------



## Randy Bush

Personally when I buy new tools I like the case. For me anyhow much easier to store. After a bit you know what is in what case and if not mark the case so you do.


----------



## overanalyze

tucnasam said:


> I see no difference in carrying in a tool in a box vs one with no box. Either way your carrying something in right? Except now I can carry more than you because I don't have a big box to worry about.
> 
> I could even have a little open box to carry what I need for the job at hand that could double as a waste bin when in the trailer.
> 
> Lets walk through this. First you have a stack of boxed tools. Let's say you need circular saw and it's not labeled. Maybe you grab a box and open it. Not it. Close it. Grab another.
> 
> Grab box. Open. Remove. Close box. Put box back. Finish using tool. Grab box. Open box. Put tool away. Put box away.
> 
> Your system requires 10 actions.
> 
> System with no boxes. .... Look for tool. Find it. Grab tool. Use tool. Put tool back
> 
> I don't think there is any question to which is more efficient.


You missed the part where I said everything is labeled. I agree whatever works for you..but it doesn't take 10 actions for me to grab what I need. 

Also if you grab a jigsaw you also have to dig through wherever you put the blades. I grab my case and have both...one action.

Now I will say that I like Paulks trailer setup. It is very well thought out. With all organization it takes planning and thought to put it together. Our van setup isn't perfect but it has worked well for us. We have also made some changes since we originally did it. It is always a work in progress.


----------



## overanalyze

...


----------



## tucnasam

I will add. Before someone asks for my setup. I have none yet. I'm too new. Baby steps. My little truck was to small for my first job... Looking at a van next week. I've only done about 15 jobs so far as a legit contractor.


----------



## SamM

overanalyze said:


> Also if you grab a jigsaw you also have to dig through wherever you put the blades. I grab my case and have both...one action.



This here is one of the big points too. My tools are in labeled boxes with the accessories. Never need to run back out to the trailer to get a new of different blade.


----------



## platinumLLC

Some tools do better in the cases and some do better grouped into trade specific boxes like systainers or ridgid stacking boxes. My jigsaw I keep in the case it came in because it has storage for blades. My laminate trimmer I keep in the case it came in. My SDS drills I keep in their cases along with most of the bits for them. These would make no sense to take out of the box. Personally I only use them for certain things, they aren't usually an everyday tool. Other things like drills and drivers I take out of the cases. Some nail guns I keep in the cases with some nails, some I have out of cases and have stanley organizers filled with their nails. 

It also depends on the job I'm doing. If it's a commercial job I will be on for weeks I will bring gang boxes and take the tools out of the cases and at the end of the day pack in gang boxes and lock and keep the cases in the trailer. Or if I'm finishing a basement where I can neatly put tools away each night and not be in the way of the homeowner I will keep tools inside. 

I went with the ridgid stackable toolboxes and keep most of them task specific. One for drywall, painting, tiling, plumbing, electrical, etc. And I also have been picking up some of these that stack with them, http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-22-in-Pro-Box-Black-225905/206291778. I can throw a bunch of tools and related things in them and stack them and wheel them in. Then at the end of the day wheel it out.

Everyone's situation is different. Everyone of us has to figure out what will work best for our particular way we work. I wouldn't say to take all tools out of cases and I wouldn't say to leave all tools in cases. Figure out what works best for you.

But I have to say, the example of a circular saw in a case made me laugh. I have about a dozen circular saws of all shapes and sizes and think I only have one case for my makita. For me circular saws don't stay in cases, just not something that is needed. But for my makita that does have a case I can surely tell it's a circular saw, no need for a label and doesn't take any longer to find the right box. All my tools in cases are pretty easy to tell apart. The ones that aren't I write on or label.


----------



## Juan80

I think for me,
My tools get to the job area (back yard) let's say ,over a period of time.
Basic stuff goes most of the times (saw, nail bags,cords ect) but as the day goes on,
More and more tools are added (drill,sds drill, ect. At the end of the day,there is a stack of tools to complete the task. 
That is when I think a stackable box really shines.
All my festool stuff is in a box and I put them 5 or more on my cart and haul them all back to the truck. One or two trips and done.

In the past,I was just like Ron Paulk,no boxes. But that was before the ability to hook them together.
Ymmv 
Charlie


----------



## CrpntrFrk

I like tools out of their cases for the trailer. I have a stack of L-Boxxes that I fill up as I pick and choose which tools I will be needing. Then I roll them in. At the end of the day I go in reverse order. Instead of taking in 10 tools with their boxes, I am taking in 10 tools in 3 boxes. Works for me.

No one but me gets into my trailer so labeling is not a big deal at the moment. I know where everything goes and that is all that matters.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tucnasam said:


> I see no difference in carrying in a tool in a box vs one with no box. Either way your carrying something in right? Except now I can carry more than you because I don't have a big box to worry about.
> 
> I could even have a little open box to carry what I need for the job at hand that could double as a waste bin when in the trailer.
> 
> Lets walk through this. First you have a stack of boxed tools. Let's say you need circular saw and it's not labeled. Maybe you grab a box and open it. Not it. Close it. Grab another.
> 
> Grab box. Open. Remove. Close box. Put box back. Finish using tool. Grab box. Open box. Put tool away. Put box away.
> 
> Your system requires 10 actions.
> 
> System with no boxes. .... Look for tool. Find it. Grab tool. Use tool. Put tool back
> 
> I don't think there is any question to which is more efficient.


There is a huge difference in carrying bare tools vs tools in boxes that stack together. How many tools are you carrying in each hand? I can carry two stacks of systainers at a time which makes for very efficient transportation of tools.

If you're in a shop and never take the tool anywhere, sure, skip the box if you want.

Also, when you're storing things on site, you can have a heck of a lot more stuff in a space using systainers or one of the other systems than when each tool or item is in it's own case that can't integrate with others.

Just wrapped up a master bath remodel and the clients were using their bedroom still as well as parts of the bathroom as they were available and their closet was on the other side of the bedroom. At the end of the day, we'd clean up, and make a couple stacks of systainers 4 - 6 feet high which took up a very small amount of space compared to alternatives.


----------



## builditguy

Different set-ups work for different people/job sites. I used to have everything separate, sort of. Drills in their cases, but I had alot of tools, in trays, in my utility bed. Just the way it had been for years.

One day I was on the job and the HVAC guy showed up. He carried in about 4 to 5 tool boxes. He didn't need to go back to the truck, the entire day. When he was done, 2 trips to the truck and his tools were put away.

This made me realize, I needed to consolidate some of my tools. Now, the majority are in cases. DeWalt cases to be exact. Keeps everything in place. When I carry in tools, it doesn't take long and I have what I need. 

I use my trailer for tool storage. I don't work out of my trailer. Some people have saws set up in them. They apparently work out of the trailer. I carry stuff out of the trailer, set it up, and return them when I'm done. Except for my brake which is always set up in the trailer.

I think a van would work better for my jobs. I'm getting tired of dragging the trailer around. I've just got too many jobs where the trailer doesn't fit or I can't park close enough. Of course when I say van, I mean one of the newer ones that I can stand up in. No more crawling in a van for me. Almost no crawling period. Knees are not doing good.

I posted the picture of the van with all the DeWalt tough stack cases. he made his own holders with a part from DeWalt. I don't think his was done. It either hasn't been used to work out of, or his work is very clean. Since everything looked brand new, I think it is one he is setting up.


----------



## AccurateCut

Here is current set up, have some more shelving to install for Festool Systainers and should be set for awhile.


----------



## pizalm

builditguy said:


> Different set-ups work for different people/job sites. I used to have everything separate, sort of. Drills in their cases, but I had alot of tools, in trays, in my utility bed. Just the way it had been for years.
> 
> One day I was on the job and the HVAC guy showed up. He carried in about 4 to 5 tool boxes. He didn't need to go back to the truck, the entire day. When he was done, 2 trips to the truck and his tools were put away.
> 
> This made me realize, I needed to consolidate some of my tools. Now, the majority are in cases. DeWalt cases to be exact. Keeps everything in place. When I carry in tools, it doesn't take long and I have what I need.
> 
> I use my trailer for tool storage. I don't work out of my trailer. Some people have saws set up in them. They apparently work out of the trailer. I carry stuff out of the trailer, set it up, and return them when I'm done. Except for my brake which is always set up in the trailer.



This is how I feel. The dewalt tough boxes I have store the majority of tools I need and make it easy move all of them at once. Ill be getting more for the rest of the tools I want to put in them. I had stuff in bags and hated it. They turn into a jumble of things. Another benefit to a box system is when i don't need the trailer I can throw the boxes I need in my truck, they fit great in my back seat and are waterproof if in the box of the truck.


----------



## Mordekyle

Boxes vs. loose: what's best?

My answer is yes, both.

Loose, because everyday tools don't need to be uncased. Too Much time and too much room to keep these in cases:











Drill, impact, saw, hammer, chisel, prybar, square, tape, oscillating tool, box of bits, and a few shims.

Cases for cordless framing and finish guns, super sawzall. Each gun has several racks of nails in their case.









I went with the crates because it will fit my biggest hand tool, a Bosch SDS Max roto hammer, efficiently. Crates are loaded with like tools: routers, sanders, a paint tools crate, etc. less expensive and lighter than tough system but stackable and heavy duty.

I don't want to dig for batteries, so they're easily accessible, as are hand tools I throw in the crate as needed.










Fasteners









Unpictured is the other side- it has 20v CMS and stand, portable TS and stand, the big tools. Compressor in left rear corner of the van. 

Most ideas are from this thread and CT searches. Initially Working out of a suburban forced me to be organized and thoughtful with my use of space. Many people with trailers don't realize how valuable space is, so their trailer is a disorganized mess with a pile in the back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artworks

More pics and less talk !!


----------



## AccurateCut

pics


----------



## Tony73

*Trailer Flooring*

Hello Everyone, my name is Tony and i need some help/ advice. I recently purchased a 6 x 12 enclosed trailer and i would like to treat the floor. Does anyone have any ideas what works on the wood floors and protects it. Am thinking of the garage epoxy paint. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brhokel606

Tony73 said:


> Hello Everyone, my name is Tony and i need some help/ advice. I recently purchased a 6 x 12 enclosed trailer and i would like to treat the floor. Does anyone have any ideas what works on the wood floors and protects it. Am thinking of the garage epoxy paint. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Garage epoxy is what I was going to use until I spilled form release on the floor. That's what I would use anyway


----------



## FLGC

I used an acrylic deck and porch paint which has held up great.


----------



## builditguy

I didn't paint either of mine. I wasn't patient enough. My trailer for concrete stuff was already painted. I think it is a Porch Enamel. Dark grey and very durable. It's probably best for wiping up spills. Occasional form release, but more likely a little gasoline. 

If it were bare plywood, it would just soak in.


----------



## brhokel606

builditguy said:


> I didn't paint either of mine. I wasn't patient enough. My trailer for concrete stuff was already painted. I think it is a Porch Enamel. Dark grey and very durable. It's probably best for wiping up spills. Occasional form release, but more likely a little gasoline.
> 
> If it were bare plywood, it would just soak in.


Oh it did soak in and now there is now way I could get anything to adhere to it. Might have to put down 1/4" plywood now. Well one of these days anyway


----------



## brhokel606

I have developed a pretty serious problem I found today...

Last time I took trailer to site was October, been on a few big jobs where I could setup and leave tools, didn't need trailer on site. Just a few tools each day as I needed certain tools. So I have new job starting monday and finished other job, brought all tools back and started putting stuff away as I will need it Monday and trailer needs to be locked down enough to roll out. Don't want stuff flying around. 

Well, I have be on a systainer spree since October, seriously over 25 right now and I have no place to put them other than right in the middle of the floor! Plus the new tools, I am busting out at the seams of a 24'er! Looks like. Later this summer I am going to have to redesign a few cabinets to hold systainers. I guess it's a good problem to have, but damn:no:.


----------



## builditguy

I've seen your pics. There's no way I could deal with a 24'. I have a hard enough time trying to find room for a 18'.

Of course everyone's geographical work area is different.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

brhokel606 said:


> I have developed a pretty serious problem I found today...
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I took trailer to site was October, been on a few big jobs where I could setup and leave tools, didn't need trailer on site. Just a few tools each day as I needed certain tools. So I have new job starting monday and finished other job, brought all tools back and started putting stuff away as I will need it Monday and trailer needs to be locked down enough to roll out. Don't want stuff flying around.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have be on a systainer spree since October, seriously over 25 right now and I have no place to put them other than right in the middle of the floor! Plus the new tools, I am busting out at the seams of a 24'er! Looks like. Later this summer I am going to have to redesign a few cabinets to hold systainers. I guess it's a good problem to have, but damn:no:.




It's time for two trailers, a finish trailer and a concrete, framing, demo type trailer.

Oh and you need more systainer's. :laughing:


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Finally came up with a storage solution for my two 59" tracks.

I realized after that the top piece really served no purpose but it looks nice anyway. Its all 1.5" poplar. Softened all the edges that aren't against the wall with a 1/8 roundover.

Used a forstner bit and some ground down carriage bolts on the back side to screw the knobs onto. Top and bottom are pocket screwed to the upright.

Probably could have gone with one knob/cross-member too but the more the merrier.

I think I will make a bracket for framing squares to wrap around the top and right side of the tracks.


----------



## vos

I'm hoping to post pics of my trailer tomorrow


----------



## Juan80

BrooklynBravest said:


> Finally came up with a storage solution for my two 59" tracks.
> 
> I realized after that the top piece really served no purpose but it looks nice anyway. Its all 1.5" poplar. Softened all the edges that aren't against the wall with a 1/8 roundover.
> 
> Used a forstner bit and some ground down carriage bolts on the back side to screw the knobs onto. Top and bottom are pocket screwed to the upright.
> 
> Probably could have gone with one knob/cross-member too but the more the merrier.
> 
> I think I will make a bracket for framing squares to wrap around the top and right side of the tracks.



Nice solution , I think something like that on the ceiling .
Lots of unused space .


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Juan80 said:


> Nice solution , I think something like that on the ceiling .
> Lots of unused space .


Spencer I believe did something like that on the ceiling for his larger tracks.

I'm never going to buy the larger track for dewalt because it's an idiotic length. Holding two tracks up is a little more work if you use the ceiling. I think I'm going to try using the ceiling for clamp storage.

I might buy a third 59" and cut the crummy one of the two I have now into a shorty track at best.


----------



## emlerservices

*My Setup*

This is just what I have for now. Just bought this trailer a 2 months ago and the majority of the shelves and such were in it. Do y'all prefer to keep your ladders in the trailer all of the time or load only when you'll need them? Same question for the miter saw. This trailer is 6ft wide and 18 to the front of the v.


----------



## emlerservices

Wish I knew why it turned my pics sideways.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

emlerservices said:


> Wish I knew why it turned my pics sideways.


You would need to get to a PC to have them post right. I hardly ever post pictures here because of this.


----------



## emlerservices

CrpntrFrk said:


> You would need to get to a PC to have them post right. I hardly ever post pictures here because of this.


What's funny is I used a PC and the pics are oriented properly in the preview. Oh well. Just my first post.


----------



## brhokel606

I have 1 6' step, 2 large a frame and 1 small a frame in trailer. All other larger or scaffolding go in only to take to job. They take up to much space and I find space to be at a premium in my 24' right now.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

emlerservices said:


> This is just what I have for now. Just bought this trailer a 2 months ago and the majority of the shelves and such were in it. Do y'all prefer to keep your ladders in the trailer all of the time or load only when you'll need them? Same question for the miter saw. This trailer is 6ft wide and 18 to the front of the v.



I keep a most of mine in the trailer









Two three foot steps, two six footers a two foot step. 

Also add this one when needed.


----------



## sims1dh

*My new 7x14 trailer*

Just picked up my new trailer yesterday. I'm upgrading from a 6x12 single axle to a 7x14 tandem axle. The trailer is made by Diamond Cargo. I went online and ordered the trailer directly from the factory. The trailer set me back 4100.00 out the door. Below is a list of the options I added. I will be posting some pics of my build out soon. I have read all the post on this tread and have found some great ideas. thanks everyone for sharing, it has helped a lot. 

7x14
options
ramp door
upgraded metal 30
narrow track axle 
bagage door
16 on center floor members
led lights


----------



## sims1dh




----------



## vos

hear is my trailer so fair


----------



## vos

and a few more


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Just made this for the K body's.

When I chose to make it out of poplar I didn't consider the probability of it breaking.

I'm pretty confident it will eventually snap it not sooner than later but whenever it does I will make it again out of 3/4 plywood with supports.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Better picture.

It's 4" on top notched to 3/4. It flexes a good bit but doesn't seem to want to break. No knots thankfully in the wood.

Pocket screwed and heavily glued to the bottom piece.

I epoxied in the 1/4" pins but they really weren't necessary.

If I have to make it again if/when it breaks I will probably just do a supported design from the bottom.


----------



## builditguy

Yes to the ladders. Have 2 - 8' on the right, 2 - 6' next to those. 2 - 4' back inside. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

You wood guys piss me off with all the fancy **** you can come up with!

If I even attempted half the stuff I saw on here it would be a total failure.


----------



## MarcoPollo

SectorSecurity said:


> You wood guys piss me off with all the fancy **** you can come up with!
> 
> If I even attempted half the stuff I saw on here it would be a total failure.


Well we have to be good at something. I couldn't do computer cabling if my life depended on it. Exel and Word is a challenge...

As I say to my customers when they ask. "Give me a piece of wood and I know what to do with it. Give me a computer and I need to call someone" lol


----------



## charimon

Ok so I made a few videos of my setup that I posted on the tile area but I feel they apply here too. I think it flows well. and I belive that using dense pack principles a small trailer is faster to deploy than a larger.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/how-i-work-140525/index9/#post4665945


----------



## Copperhack

Just ordered a custom 7x16 car mate contractor trailer. Now I can just leave the pump jacks and ladders on the trailer now when I don't need them, so psyched. Going to pull it with the F350 6.0 diesel dump. A little jittery about driving around a bigger set up than what I have now, had to back into some challenging places. Been checking out all your photos, have a lot of space to fill up. I have 10 weeks until delivery to design a set up. Store the things that dont like the bumps up front like power tools and chop saws, hand tools and what nots in back. This is my starter trailer which is now overloaded with tools and material, slaps my F150 around a little too much now. Going to turn it into a mobile hardware store full of screws, nails, anchors, etc...all those little things that end up scattered and you know you have somewhere. Another idea from one of your pics. My goal is to never leave the jobsite for anything. Get it done and get out. I'll credit who I stole ideas from with the new set up.


----------



## Copperhack

Rest of the pics


----------



## BeachCarpenter

Finally installed the ramp on my transit and started on the shelving..only had 2 days between jobs..hope to finish it up in a couple weeks.. Wanted a small bathroom but couldn't find a set up I liked with it so more room for tools now. 

The ramp is AWESOME! its just like working out of a trailer without the PIA of actually pulling a trailer.. It folds in and out with one hand because of the gas shocks. Capacity of 881 lbs


----------



## Spencer

BeachCarpenter said:


> Finally installed the ramp on my transit and started on the shelving..only had 2 days between jobs..hope to finish it up in a couple weeks.. Wanted a small bathroom but couldn't find a set up I liked with it so more room for tools now.
> 
> The ramp is AWESOME! its just like working out of a trailer without the PIA of actually pulling a trailer.. It folds in and out with one hand because of the gas shocks. Capacity of 881 lbs


What model is that one? Extended?

How does it handle in the wind?


----------



## BeachCarpenter

Its the 350HD extended with the powerstroke. Ive had it about 5 weeks and so far I am 100% sure I made the right decision on getting it. It handles very well in all situations so far..the other day was super windy here and I didnt notice anything really that much different than non high roof vans Ive had. It handles and drives 100%+ better than hauling a trailer thats for sure..no sway, easy parking, I even did a 3 point u-turn in the street the other day. The diesel is getting right at 20 mpg mostly around town city driving. The 7' height feels so nice inside.. The overall cargo area with the bulkhead is aprox 12' long, 66" wide and 82" tall. I got the ramp with the upfit bonus cash Ford was offering..the ramp was spendy so getting $1000 from Ford really helped otherwise Im not sure I would have dropped the cash on it..BUT no that I have it no doubt I would spend the cash on one.. Its been a game changer being able to wheel my tools in and just walk right up into the van to get a tool etc. And it deploys in 2 seconds with 1 hand and folds up just as quick. If ya cant tell I really love the setup..a little less room than a trailer but close enough for me to justify the benefits of not having a trailer.


----------



## Spencer

BeachCarpenter said:


> Its the 350HD extended with the powerstroke. Ive had it about 5 weeks and so far I am 100% sure I made the right decision on getting it. It handles very well in all situations so far..the other day was super windy here and I didnt notice anything really that much different than non high roof vans Ive had. It handles and drives 100%+ better than hauling a trailer thats for sure..no sway, easy parking, I even did a 3 point u-turn in the street the other day. The diesel is getting right at 20 mpg mostly around town city driving. The 7' height feels so nice inside.. The overall cargo area with the bulkhead is aprox 12' long, 66" wide and 82" tall. I got the ramp with the upfit bonus cash Ford was offering..the ramp was spendy so getting $1000 from Ford really helped otherwise Im not sure I would have dropped the cash on it..BUT no that I have it no doubt I would spend the cash on one.. Its been a game changer being able to wheel my tools in and just walk right up into the van to get a tool etc. And it deploys in 2 seconds with 1 hand and folds up just as quick. If ya cant tell I really love the setup..a little less room than a trailer but close enough for me to justify the benefits of not having a trailer.


Would you say the diesel is more powerful as in more pep than say a v8 or did you go with diesel for a gas mileage/longevity standpoint?

How much would the vehicle have set you back without the ramp/unfitting? 

I think that the ramp would be a wise investment from a long term health standpoint however in my climate i think it could become a pain with rain/snow.

If I get one I want it to be comfortable to drive. Don't want something underpowered, or so stiff its miserable to ride in.The wind sail affect concerned me for highway and interstate driving. I have to travel to a lot of my jobs so I have a good chunk of the day on the road. Sucks driving around a rattle trap.


----------



## country_huck

The eco boost option is the way to go. More horsepower and torque than the diesel Motor option. 

I can't get the thought of a sprinter or the ford out of my head. As soon as I can get all the logistics figured out going to from a 8x16 trailer to a sprinter I will pull the trigger. 

My cabinet guy owns three?. When I get some free time he said I could take is empty one home and take measurements and play with it a bit.


----------



## BeachCarpenter

Yea I agree with your thoughts..the rattle trap is one thing that has surprised me..this is by far the quietest van I have ever had..it does have the rubber floor throughout the whole van..its really quiet even loaded. It rides and drives better and easier than my f150. My wife can drive it no problem. Backup camera is pretty good but a little small screen.. The visibility while driving is great although Im going to tint the side windows cause I feel like Im in a fish bowl sometimes. I got the diesel for the longevity/mpg/resale standpoint.. Also it was the only 350hd extended available near me..but its soo smooth and its so quiet you have to pay attention to know its diesel. I have read from others that the ecoboost v6 is also very very nice and powerfull.. 
I got the ramp with the holes since Im always in sand here, the sand just falls right through..I would think it would work similarly with snow. The holes and raised grips provided great grip the other day when it was raining here.
I ended up right at 40K with the ramp out the door brand new. Which is much less than a new 1 ton diesel pickup and trailer... The ford credit rates were good for the commercial vans.

I would highly recommend one..but just stop by your local ford dealership and drive one.. I think youll be surprised how smooth they are.


----------



## Lindstrom83

Ramp area


----------



## Lindstrom83

Ramp looking out


----------



## charimon

That is Brilliant one of the smartest original ideas I have seen in a long time. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I hope you do not mind if I share this I will credit your username.


----------



## Lindstrom83

charimon said:


> That is Brilliant one of the smartest original ideas I have seen in a long time. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> I hope you do not mind if I share this I will credit your username.


Yes, go ahead and share. That's what it is there for.


----------



## Lindstrom83

Clearance width (32"-36")


----------



## Lindstrom83

Lumber can be loaded and unloaded with door open


----------



## Lindstrom83

Make sure to clear cables, when open and closed


----------



## Lindstrom83

Hinging ramp door area w/ pocket panel


----------



## Lindstrom83

Clear Lexan on top
Quick storage is always convenient with full trailers


----------



## tucnasam

2 days in. 6-8 days left I reckon. 
No systainers.
No boxes.
Everything will have its place.
Maximum space usage.
Ill have a modified paulk miter stand that is integrated into the bench. If I want to set up closer to the job then the miter stand will slide out like a drawer and set up on the designed saw horses.

This is a copy of paulks box truck with some modifications and scaled to fit my vehicle.

1988 isuzu npr. 14' box. 172,000 miles.


----------



## tucnasam




----------



## tucnasam

Ok Finally. Here's the pic.


----------



## Spencer

tucnasam said:


> Ok Finally. Here's the pic.




It's amazing how much ply you can put into a trailer doing it the paulk way. That is how mine is done. It's a lot of weight in ply.


----------



## tucnasam

Yes but so worth it. I can't live not knowing where things are. And it being visually appealing makes you want to be in a space more. It Is still cheaper than buying things that are similar


----------



## AGullion

I copied Ron s trailer concept pretty close. One of the best moves I have ever made.


----------



## tucnasam

AGullion said:


> I copied Ron s trailer concept pretty close. One of the best moves I have ever made.


I look forward to using it and seeing how I would change the next one. I feel like it will be a great marketing tool as well.


----------



## AGullion

My trailer brought in nearly $300,000 in sales it's first year. My first service call I went on led to an $80,000 remodel.


----------



## tucnasam

Hell yeah.

I wasn't going to document it until my customers on the last job before I started asked me if I was going to video it. I went and bought a GoPro the next day. Now I just time lapse everything I am doing.

I think those customers wanted to see the build because I have a feeling they will ask me to build out their kitchen. Everything in their house has been remodeled since last august and the kitchen is that last thing. 

I'm only 27 and it can be hard for people to feel like I am qualified. So the truck I think will solidify that problem.


----------



## AGullion

It will, people notice. When I young, a guy said to me .." People don't listen to you until you are over 30".... Ticked me off, but years later I understood.

Plus,we don't really have a brick and mortar building out here, so our vehicles and equipment need to say something about how we operate that is positive.

Honestly, my trailer , and how it has been recieved, absolutely took my company to another level.

You 'll see the same with yours .


----------



## Inner10

tucnasam said:


> 2 days in. 6-8 days left I reckon.
> No systainers.
> No boxes.
> Everything will have its place.
> Maximum space usage.
> Ill have a modified paulk miter stand that is integrated into the bench. If I want to set up closer to the job then the miter stand will slide out like a drawer and set up on the designed saw horses.
> 
> This is a copy of paulks box truck with some modifications and scaled to fit my vehicle.
> 
> 1988 isuzu npr. 14' box. 172,000 miles.


Unless you are working 5 feet from your trailer what good is having no boxes or storage containers?

I should take a few pics of how I roll.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Inner10 said:


> Unless you are working 5 feet from your trailer what good is having no boxes or storage containers?
> 
> I should take a few pics of how I roll.


True. I have L-Boxxes (soon to be Systainers) that I keep empty so I can stock up at the trailer and bring what I need inside the job.


----------



## tucnasam

I would assume a milk crate, plastic tote etc would serve great. You have to take trips anyways. Load up. Drop off. Repeat.


----------



## tucnasam

I'm going to start an efficiency thread. I don't think this Is the place to talk about it. 

I would like to see your setup!


----------



## CrpntrFrk

tucnasam said:


> I would assume a milk crate, plastic tote etc would serve great. You have to take trips anyways. Load up. Drop off. Repeat.


This is way better...


----------



## tucnasam

When I look at that, and the systainers I have that came with my tools, I see wasted space and inefficiency.

I'm glad they work for you though.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

tucnasam said:


> When I look at that, and the systainers I have that came with my tools, I see wasted space and inefficiency.
> 
> I'm glad they work for you though.


That is all I have. Well...I have one more of the smaller ones. I will not stack my trailer full with them. They are merely a transport for my tools from my trailer to the task on the job. Any case or box that most of my tools came with, I toss so they don't take as much room in the trailer.


----------



## john5mt

tucnasam said:


> When I look at that, and the systainers I have that came with my tools, I see wasted space and inefficiency.
> 
> I'm glad they work for you though.


I used to think like that. But after awhile working by myself i realized how many weeks a year i was spending loading and unloading tools from the jobsite to the trailer. The simple function of the boxes locking together to save you trips back and forth is huge. 

Ill buy your systainers at 50 cents on the new purchase price dollar if you dont want them though.


----------



## tucnasam

I Wondered what to do with them


----------



## gillisonconstru

tucnasam said:


> Hell yeah.
> 
> I wasn't going to document it until my customers on the last job before I started asked me if I was going to video it. I went and bought a GoPro the next day. Now I just time lapse everything I am doing.
> 
> I think those customers wanted to see the build because I have a feeling they will ask me to build out their kitchen. Everything in their house has been remodeled since last august and the kitchen is that last thing.
> 
> I'm only 27 and it can be hard for people to feel like I am qualified. So the truck I think will solidify that problem.


I am gonna say I have rebuilt my two trailers so many times its not funny. I build new homes, remodel and do all the installs for a local home design center. I currently have 2- new trailers on order a 24' for my house jobsites, 16' for my installs, 2- 16' sitting in my shop.

I am not gonna knock getting organized and being efficent. But I think its wise to mention while this is a great idea to be organized, be efficent and effective. But dont get so wrapped up and tunnel vision that your jumping $50's to get $5's. 

As per the age thing thats just a mental hurdle I framed and trimmed 23 houses for 1 big builder in 06'- 07'. I had a 7 man crew with 2 office help. I was 22-23 years old I am 32 now and I run as hard as anyone here, just a smaller crew the key is to get in and get out. Dont get caught on the age thing man, if your confident people will feel that, if you think the age thing is a hurdle it will be but only because you created it.

I had systainers, sortainers ect, you name it I probably tried it at first I couldn't make the Festool system work for me now I have a hybrid system of systainers and metal durham parts boxes, 40 hole fastenal bins, 30 drawer screw bins, and us general 13 drawer tool chest toolboxes from harbor freight, I will post once I get one of my new ones built out.

I think you have incredible potential and the concepts you have is good, but dont get so narrow minded you miss the big picture. Getting work done to the best of your ability as effectivley as possibe is the key. Trust guys like CarptrFrank and the other's they have been around. 

Another thing to remember Ron's trailer is nice and all but he is selling something as well. Having that trailer is not going to change ypur life or your business I guarantee that. You dont want to waste a bunch of time going in and out for one or two lil things build some kits that work and that will cut your time way down and increase your efficency 10 fold. Best of Luck..


----------



## EricBrancard

Inner10 said:


> Unless you are working 5 feet from your trailer what good is having no boxes or storage containers?


Exactly.


----------



## EricBrancard

tucnasam said:


> When I look at that, and the systainers I have that came with my tools, I see wasted space and inefficiency.
> 
> I'm glad they work for you though.


Well, they are German. And we all know how the Germans are known for their inefficiency. Wait.......


----------



## gillisonconstru

EricBrancard said:


> Well, they are German. And we all know how the Germans are known for their inefficiency. Wait.......


I agree completley, some of the boxes are not the best layed out but you can modify them easy, I have bought a crap ton of their lil parts boxes and I love their screw/ parts boxes. There concept is very very good.


----------



## rrk

gillisonconstru said:


> I am gonna say I have rebuilt my two trailers so many times its not funny. I build new homes, remodel and do all the installs for a local home design center. I currently have 2- new trailers on order a 24' for my house jobsites, 16' for my installs, 2- 16' sitting in my shop. I am not gonna knock getting organized and being efficent. But I think its wise to mention while this is a great idea to be organized, be efficent and effective. But dont get so wrapped up and tunnel vision that your jumping $50's to get $5's. As per the age thing thats just a mental hurdle I framed and trimmed 23 houses for 1 big builder in 06'- 07'. I had a 7 man crew with 2 office help. I was 22-23 years old I am 32 now and I run as hard as anyone here, just a smaller crew the key is to get in and get out. Dont get caught on the age thing man, if your confident people will feel that, if you think the age thing is a hurdle it will be but only because you created it. I had systainers, sortainers ect, you name it I probably tried it at first I couldn't make the Festool system work for me now I have a hybrid system of systainers and metal durham parts boxes, 40 hole fastenal bins, 30 drawer screw bins, and us general 13 drawer tool chest toolboxes from harbor freight, I will post once I get one of my new ones built out. I think you have incredible potential and the concepts you have is good, but dont get so narrow minded you miss the big picture. Getting work done to the best of your ability as effectivley as possibe is the key. Trust guys like CarptrFrank and the other's they have been around. Another thing to remember Ron's trailer is nice and all but he is selling something as well. Having that trailer is not going to change ypur life or your business I guarantee that. You dont want to waste a bunch of time going in and out for one or two lil things build some kits that work and that will cut your time way down and increase your efficency 10 fold. Best of Luck..


Paragraphs are your friend, my eyes hurt trying to read this


----------



## brhokel606

tucnasam said:


> When I look at that, and the systainers I have that came with my tools, I see wasted space and inefficiency.
> 
> I'm glad they work for you though.


My trailer was setup originally like you are planning to do, not efficient at all if you are not working near the trailer. I have now switched to Systainers and working on new storage plans for the systainers in the trailer. It is nice being able to grab the tools I need by just grabbing the box, putting onto a dolly or just carrying to job. Everyone has their system, we can discuss this again in a couple years and see if you still utilize the system you are planning.


----------



## tucnasam

Actually that's a good idea to do a break down of my experience.


----------



## brhokel606

tucnasam said:


> Actually that's a good idea to do a break down of my experience.


I am not sure what you meant by that, but here's what I am saying. Don't lock yourself into one way, you willfind that you will change things up as you find more efficient and quicker ways to get things done. My original trailer setup was awesome for exterior jobs, siding, addition builds, garages, decks, etc... But interior work it sucks, way to many trips in and out of the house, especially if you can not leave trailer on site and close. 

My thought on the systainers is to make the Sys drawers like some of the other guys. That way it can function as a tool box that you can slide out to open, or grab the whole thing and take it with. Basically a high breed of both designs. No way am I saying thats the best system, but quite a few of the respected members around here have a similair system. Sometimes wisdom comes from listening to others that have been there and done that.

Good luck, getting everything right can be a pain and time consuming but is great when done.


----------



## emlerservices

What kind of locks do y'all prefer? Door and coupler. I recently had someone try to get into my trailer. I'm trying to decide on either the disc type or a heavy shrouded lock.


----------



## brhokel606

emlerservices said:


> What kind of locks do y'all prefer? Door and coupler. I recently had someone try to get into my trailer. I'm trying to decide on either the disc type or a heavy shrouded lock.


I brace side door from inside and use Blaylock locks...they are awesome


----------



## Spencer

brhokel606 said:


> I am not sure what you meant by that, but here's what I am saying. Don't lock yourself into one way, you willfind that you will change things up as you find more efficient and quicker ways to get things done. My original trailer setup was awesome for exterior jobs, siding, addition builds, garages, decks, etc... But interior work it sucks, way to many trips in and out of the house, especially if you can not leave trailer on site and close.
> 
> 
> 
> My thought on the systainers is to make the Sys drawers like some of the other guys. That way it can function as a tool box that you can slide out to open, or grab the whole thing and take it with. Basically a high breed of both designs. No way am I saying thats the best system, but quite a few of the respected members around here have a similair system. Sometimes wisdom comes from listening to others that have been there and done that.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, getting everything right can be a pain and time consuming but is great when done.




I think you're right about the systainer drawer method. I have to take the whole box out, plop on floor, take out tool, put box back. Being able to quickly pull out, open, and close would be effective. But the drawers add expense. 

I may explore that idea more in the future if I get a transit or something.


----------



## brhokel606

Spencer said:


> I think you're right about the systainer drawer method. I have to take the whole box out, plop on floor, take out tool, put box back. Being able to quickly pull out, open, and close would be effective. But the drawers add expense.
> 
> I may explore that idea more in the future if I get a transit or something.


I agree on the expense, heck Inwould have over $1500 in just drawers with the amount of Systainers I have at this point and more coming! Love the drawers but dang they are expensive.


----------



## country_huck

I'm pretty sure that we could build some sort of drawers that are adjustable to accommodate different systsiners for different jobs. A lot cheaper then buying their drawers. 

Let me find the link to the system I am going to play with and see if it works.


----------



## country_huck

http://www.remodelmarket.com/product-p/xb550n.htm

Here is the link. You can buy just the brackets


----------



## Aaron Berk

Guess I need to start somewhere right? :thumbsup:

Although I'm not sure how attached to this trailer I want to get. It's a 6x12 tandem axle flat nose with 6' ceiling.

Even though I LOVE this trailer as opposed to an open truck bed, I think I need a 14 footer with higher ceiling. 

Every one always says get one bigger than you think you'll need, I think it's true...


I'm probably just going to compartmentalize the front end and call it good.


----------



## EricBrancard

Aaron Berk said:


> Guess I need to start somewhere right? :thumbsup:
> 
> Although I'm not sure how attached to this trailer I want to get. It's a 6x12 tandem axle flat nose with 6' ceiling.
> 
> Even though I LOVE this trailer as opposed to an open truck bed, I think I need a 14 footer with higher ceiling.
> 
> Every one always says get one bigger than you think you'll need, I think it's true...
> 
> 
> I'm probably just going to compartmentalize the front end and call it good.


I've had my 6x10 single axle for 10 years now. It's on it's 5th configuration. I need a 7x14 or 7x16, but I don't want to buy one yet.


----------



## Aaron Berk

EricBrancard said:


> I've had my 6x10 single axle for 10 years now. It's on it's 5th configuration. I need a 7x14 or 7x16, but I don't want to buy one yet.


10 yrs huh? that's really getting your moneys worth. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spencer

Aaron Berk said:


> Every one always says get one bigger than you think you'll need, I think it's true...




Not necessarily. That is how I thought also but it can be wasteful. I am a one man show with a 7x16 v nose x7' height. It's too big. 

Here's my view from my hammock in this lovely evening. I dream of a transit.


----------



## EricBrancard

Spencer said:


> Not necessarily. That is how I thought also but it can be wasteful. I am a one man show with a 7x16 v nose x7' height. It's too big.
> 
> Here's my view from my hammock in this lovely evening. I dream of a transit.


What color siding is that?


----------



## Spencer

EricBrancard said:


> What color siding is that?




Sterling grey. Certainteed


----------



## BeachCarpenter

And I dream of a Hammock from inside my transit 👍


----------



## country_huck

[QUOTE

Here's my view from my hammock in this lovely evening. I dream of a transit. 








[/QUOTE]


I put in the call to the ford dealership today and started the dialogue about my future transit.


----------



## EricBrancard

Spencer said:


> Sterling grey. Certainteed


Nice. I went Granite Grey with the XL panels. Same type of stone driveway. I love a stone driveway.


----------



## Stano

Yeah, so, I stumbled across this thread from a Google search I did on Contractor trailers. I signed up and have been reading all over, but I wanted to come back here and join the discussion when I had time. 

I have a 7x14 I have been working out of for the last 13 years, basically in this same configuration, few small changes along the way. I am a residential remodel contractor, Whick means I'm almost always set up out side. I needed a fast way to set my saws up, because some times I'm only hanging 1 door, or replacing 1 piece of rotten soffit. I also work alone and do almost all phases of my projects myself, so I need to have lots of different stuff with me. Here are a few pics of the current set up, I just ordered a new 8.5x16' I will be working on setting up when it comes in, gonna do some similar things, but plan on some improvements as well.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Berk

Stano,

The table saw set up is genius. That's the 1st time I've seen one like that. 1st I've seen on the miter as well, but I'm not as kosher with that. Table saw totally rocks though :thumbsup:

thanks for sharing


----------



## john5mt

Wow! Brilliant on the tablesaw!! I am basically the same kind of company as you. So ideas like that are a huge help. :thumbsup:



Stano said:


> Yeah, so, I stumbled across this thread from a Google search I did on Contractor trailers. I signed up and have been reading all over, but I wanted to come back here and join the discussion when I had time.
> 
> I have a 7x14 I have been working out of for the last 13 years, basically in this same configuration, few small changes along the way. I am a residential remodel contractor, Whick means I'm almost always set up out side. I needed a fast way to set my saws up, because some times I'm only hanging 1 door, or replacing 1 piece of rotten soffit. I also work alone and do almost all phases of my projects myself, so I need to have lots of different stuff with me. Here are a few pics of the current set up, I just ordered a new 8.5x16' I will be working on setting up when it comes in, gonna do some similar things, but plan on some improvements as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrp458

Love that table saw setup. You've gotten your moneys worth out of that trailer.


----------



## Stano

Aaron Berk said:


> Stano,
> 
> The table saw set up is genius. That's the 1st time I've seen one like that. 1st I've seen on the miter as well, but I'm not as kosher with that. Table saw totally rocks though :thumbsup:
> 
> thanks for sharing


Thx. But just out of curiosity, what don't you like about the miter saw?


----------



## Aaron Berk

Stano said:


> Thx. But just out of curiosity, what don't you like about the miter saw?


Personal work flow probably, Most of what I cut comes in 16' lengths.
I like solid extensions wings.


----------



## Stano

Aaron Berk said:


> Personal work flow probably, Most of what I cut comes in 16' lengths.
> I like solid extensions wings.


Yeah, I prefer them too, just can't do in this situation. The first version of this I did had a full wing that went left and attached to the door, which had to be held open at 90 degrees to support it, but that didn't work because of the wind catching the door. There is a support arm on the right side that holds anything 60" or longer, so most of the time I just flip the stock.


----------



## tucnasam

*"completed"*

I "finished" my truck yesterday. Still have little things I'd like to do but for now its functional and I can get back to work. Some electrical, vacuum and organization that will be on-going as I use the truck more and figure out where I think things should be.

Love it already. All drawers have handles milled on both sides so the drawer can be slid out and carried to the work area.

The miter stand is built into the bench and acts like a drawer. So I can do cuts in the truck or remove the stand and set up on the job.


----------



## gbruzze1

tucnasam said:


> I "finished" my truck yesterday. Still have little things I'd like to do but for now its functional and I can get back to work. Some electrical, vacuum and organization that will be on-going as I use the truck more and figure out where I think things should be.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it already. All drawers have handles milled on both sides so the drawer can be slid out and carried to the work area.
> 
> 
> 
> The miter stand is built into the bench and acts like a drawer. So I can do cuts in the truck or remove the stand and set up on the job.




Looks good, but I still don't like the no boxes idea. 

Also, could you drop the table saw down a little? You'd have a nice out feed table if you can get it the same height as the bench. 


Gary


----------



## tucnasam

Thank you.

I cannot drop it down. I don't think I'll be using it inside to often so I didn't worry about it. I also did not want the work space to be any taller than it is, its already 42.5 inches I believe., but I had to make sure I had storage space below for saw horses so that's why the bench was raised.

I could also just have some block boxes to put on top to help with out-feed. I may dog hole the work surface so I could clamp the small block boxes down.

I cannot keep track, but do you like cases because of tool protection or just for mobility to the job site, i.e the systainer? For now i'll have a soft tool bag I can load up and take on site. I'll see how that goes.


I may be building a tall cart. Hard to explain but I have it in my head. Basically I want it as minimal as possible so It stores easily. With large neumatic wheels. Then I can pull drawers out and slide them onto the mobile cart/cabinet, These will act like a systainer and I should be able to move many at once. I'm thinking I'd store it on the underside of the truck to keep it out of the box. I'm in visioning 4 posts, each with a wheel and somehow connect them together. I'll design it in sketch-up soon.


----------



## gbruzze1

I like boxes mostly for transportation, but the protection is a big factor too. Plus, they store and organize better in boxes that take up the same footprint, like systainers. 

I bout the ridgid 3 box rolling deal they have for $100. Still haven't put it in service yet, but I did buy the open top tool box. At first glance, I thought it was stupid. But now, I love it. I keep it empty, and load up all the small things I need for the job I'm doing. For example, I was running base today, so I loaded the box up with my Bosch digital angle finder, Collins clamps, glue, tooth brush, rag, caulking gun, extension cords, RAS sander (because I had to cope the base into the casing, weird profile kinda deal on a remodel), note pad, air blower, scribes, and because my trim compressor systainer is on another job, I threw in my finish nail guns, air hose and extra nails. Made loading in and packing up much easier. 


Gary


----------



## Stano

Nice video, how big is the box on your truck? Was the 125 hours just in the construction or was that planning, material pickup and completion?


----------



## tucnasam

john5mt said:


> Wow, you went full on Ron Paulk


It's no different than someone going full Festool, dewalt, rigid, etc. Except I had to build it, and I think my customers and prospective customers will appreciate the extent I was willing to go through for myself will also translate what I am willing to do for them.

Plus, his design is awesome! I can't say enough about it.


----------



## tucnasam

Philament said:


> That's a great video. Nice work.
> I think your lift gate developed a slow leak over the course of the build though. Towards the middle/end I couldn't help but watch the lift gate slowly sink to the floor.
> 
> It may not work well for me, but I sure can appreciate the work that went into that. Wish I had some time lapses of some of my projects. People always seem to be amazed/surprised at how much work goes into some of these things. They just see the final product and can't really fathom all of the work that goes into getting there.



Haha, that gate has it's days. I bought the truck 2 month ago to date. When I went to look at it they did not advertise the gate since it was "broken". I fixed it. It was missing the return line. I think there is some dirt in the system and some days it creeps. In the video was the worst day when working in the garage. It's not creeping now, but will be some days until I can flush it properly.


I'm just curious, have you tried a set-up like this? This is my first contracting set up. Truck was $4200. 172,000 miles on a 1991. $1,200.00 in materials + my time. This won't be my last truck or trailer. I'm sure I can sell it for well what I have into it. Someone in Seattle, WA would surely purchase it.

The camera with my Travel tripod will be on every job from here on out and I now have a "video Blog" tab on my website.


----------



## tucnasam

Spencer said:


> That is one of the biggest downfalls of Ron Paulks system. It's so heavy! I had around 20 sheets of ply when I did my trailer. Bunch of weight.



Truck has GVW of 14,000. Empty is around 7500 I believe. I'm probably only at 9-10,000 after build and tools loaded.?


----------



## tucnasam

Inner10 said:


> Ron Paulks system looks nice if you work really close to your trailer.


If you use your imagination and some ingenuity I'm sure you could figure out was to make it work.


----------



## tucnasam

Stano said:


> Nice video, how big is the box on your truck? Was the 125 hours just in the construction or was that planning, material pickup and completion?


Box is 13.5' (14') x 7' . 125 hours is for everything. Future truck build will be much faster now that I know what I am doing, or at least I think I do.


----------



## Philament

tucnasam said:


> I'm just curious, have you tried a set-up like this? This is my first contracting set up. Truck was $4200. 172,000 miles on a 1991. $1,200.00 in materials + my time. This won't be my last truck or trailer. I'm sure I can sell it for well what I have into it. Someone in Seattle, WA would surely purchase it.
> 
> The camera with my Travel tripod will be on every job from here on out and I now have a "video Blog" tab on my website.


I have not tried such a setup, but where I live and the areas I work, I have two options: Van or Truck. Trailers and cube vans just wouldn't get into probably half the places I work, not to mention my tiny driveway (10'). In the winter it's not uncommon to have to do a 5 point turn just to get in my driveway when the snow banks are high. 

Fairly often I have to drop off all my gear and park elsewhere, so a built in setup like the Paulk setup has no appeal for me, though I can appreciate it. 

You'll find out fairly quickly what works for you and what doesn't. There's no perfect system, business will mutate and change over time and so will the setups/equipment/tools.

I'm sure the Vlog will do you well, people seem to like to see the nuts and bolts as well as the finished product. Just as a suggestion, you should do a little tour/pan around at the end so people can see the end result.


----------



## C2projects

Well spent the better part of my weekend building shelves in the new trailer. Upgraded from a 5x8 to a 7x14. Everything isn't in its "forever home". I have a couple more shelves to build and want to build some drawers.


----------



## m1911

tucnasam said:


> That put a great visual in my head. Hadn't thought of that!


That's what she said


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

C2projects said:


> Well spent the better part of my weekend building shelves in the new trailer. Upgraded from a 5x8 to a 7x14. Everything isn't in its "forever home". I have a couple more shelves to build and want to build some drawers.




Are you going to wire in some lights? 


builddaley.com


----------



## C2projects

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Are you going to wire in some lights?
> 
> 
> builddaley.com


Probably at some point I will not right away though.


----------



## country_huck

Got a quick question for all of you that have in incorporated shop tool boxes into your setups. How are they holding up going down the road, and does the factory locking system keep drawers closed ?


----------



## AccurateCut

milwalkee tool boxis holding locking no prob


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

country_huck said:


> Got a quick question for all of you that have in incorporated shop tool boxes into your setups. How are they holding up going down the road, and does the factory locking system keep drawers closed ?




I was worried about the same thing so I found one with a door to hold the drawers in. Another benefit is I don't have to worry about a key 


builddaley.com


----------



## Inner10

tucnasam said:


> If you use your imagination and some ingenuity I'm sure you could figure out was to make it work.


I had a less fancy setup but similar to that where I use to work, it was ok until we started to work in commercial and high-rise construction. Then it fell apart.


----------



## Lettusbee

country_huck said:


> Got a quick question for all of you that have in incorporated shop tool boxes into your setups. How are they holding up going down the road, and does the factory locking system keep drawers closed ?


I had a couple of Craftsman 7 drawer boxes in my trailer. They hold up well on their own, but one of them fell victim to improperly supported materials in the trailer. I don't remember what it was, but it fell in transport, and dented two of the drawers so bad that they were no longer usable. 

Drawer slides also tend to take a lot of abuse if you forget to lock the drawers on a regular basis. Many times I've arrived at my destination, opened the trailer, and found all the drawers extended, because someone(me or my helper) failed to verify drawer locks were locked before departure. This is hard on slides, and I've had to replace a few over the years. 

I still have one of the 7 drawer Craftsman boxes, and it has been in the trailer for about 7 years. The only other downside is the keys getting lost or broken. I have the key for this box on a hook by the box. When the key is left in the box, someone invariably will bump into it, and break it off at lock, where part of key stays in lock, and other half lands on floor. I have several copies of my keys, but I had to learn the hard way to be that prepared. 

I like having that one box, but don't want to have a whole trailer dedicated to steel mechanic style tool boxes.


----------



## Lettusbee

Trailer on Monday afternoon,
Versus trailer on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Lettusbee

Just kidding, 
Those pics are several years old. I've since refined the setup, and haven't had to change it in a long time. 
But here's another pic of a painful Friday rollup, just for grins.


----------



## m1911

Lettusbee said:


> Just kidding,
> Those pics are several years old. I've since refined the setup, and haven't had to change it in a long time.
> But here's another pic of a painful Friday rollup, just for grins.


I like your miter saw.


----------



## Stano

Blank slate. Just picked it up yesterday. 8.5' x 16'. I'll start a separate thread when I get started building it out so I don't clutter this one up. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Stano said:


> Blank slate. Just picked it up yesterday. 8.5' x 16'. I'll start a separate thread when I get started building it out so I don't clutter this one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two side doors huh? This could be great or it could limit your space, depending on how you use it. Great looking trailer!


----------



## Randy Bush

I like the square body, A lot easier to do shelving and cabinets inside. Personally not sure I would like the two doors up front. But then again it all depends on how you use it. For me as a work shop would lose to much space. 

It will be interesting to see how you outfit it.


----------



## Stevarino

CrpntrFrk said:


> Two side doors huh? This could be great or it could limit your space, depending on how you use it. Great looking trailer!




I plan on ordering a 6x10 trailer here soon with two side doors. I plan on using one or both of the side doors as quick access tool storage. I'll build them out as closed shelving so that I can access my most frequently used tools and supplies without having to get into the trailer. Then I will have enough space in the back still for more shelves and maybe drawers with space to slide 4x8 sheet goods for transport. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tucnasam

That thing is huge! Design in sketchup?


----------



## Aaron Berk

Stano said:


> Blank slate. Just picked it up yesterday. 8.5' x 16'. I'll start a separate thread when I get started building it out so I don't clutter this one up.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup::thumbup:

Love a fresh canvas!

Congrats on the trailer, it looks like a beauty


----------



## Stano

CrpntrFrk said:


> Two side doors huh? This could be great or it could limit your space, depending on how you use it. Great looking trailer!


My current trailer has the one on the passenger side, the shelving on the inside runs completely by it but is set in about 8-10". I store my saw horses on the door and a work table on the back of the shelves. this eliminates me trying to maneuver bulky items inside the trailer. 

So that theory has worked well, so I ordered a second door to store more bulky stuff that I carry every day, but may not use everyday. I'm going to store step ladders, fold up ext ladder and possibly the brooms/shovels/scrapers/sledges in that door. All the traffic will come and go from the back doors, but this should act like an expandable tool box.


----------



## Stano

tucnasam said:


> That thing is huge! Design in sketchup?



Not yet its in my head. ( I have had 6 weeks to scheme waiting on this trailer) I don't have sketchup, so, if I draw anything out, it'll be scratched out on paper.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Stano said:


> My current trailer has the one on the passenger side, the shelving on the inside runs completely by it but is set in about 8-10". I store my saw horses on the door and a work table on the back of the shelves. this eliminates me trying to maneuver bulky items inside the trailer.
> 
> So that theory has worked well, so I ordered a second door to store more bulky stuff that I carry every day, but may not use everyday. I'm going to store step ladders, fold up ext ladder and possibly the brooms/shovels/scrapers/sledges in that door. All the traffic will come and go from the back doors, but this should act like an expandable tool box.


Sounds good to me! Like I said, it's all in how you work. I use my side door a lot more than my back barn doors. So I know not to block that at all. I usually pull up to a house on the street and run my cord out to it to power the trailer up. Plus when I back into my driveway, I back it right up to my shed. So my side door is my main access when the trailer is at home.


----------



## Jay hole

I too have a blank canvas! I got the 6x12 Haulmark. It's a little small but I don't have much room at my house to store this and my dump trailer, box truck, pickup and personal junk!!!

I will decide in the morning on what I'll use for shelving. Most likely go the cheap route, and use osb and 2x2. Especially since I still need you buy tools for it. speaking of tools, I'm sure some of you are laughing at that table saw. I got it for $127 and I have the same one in my box truck for 4 years now. The thing is small and light. And will rip 2x material all day!! So ya I don't care, it's a decent saw.


----------



## m1911

Jay hole said:


> I too have a blank canvas! I got the 6x12 Haulmark. It's a little small but I don't have much room at my house to store this and my dump trailer, box truck, pickup and personal junk!!!
> 
> I will decide in the morning on what I'll use for shelving. Most likely go the cheap route, and use osb and 2x2. Especially since I still need you buy tools for it. speaking of tools, I'm sure some of you are laughing at that table saw. I got it for $127 and I have the same one in my box truck for 4 years now. The thing is small and light. And will rip 2x material all day!! So ya I don't care, it's a decent saw.


I had that same saw years ago, I needed a saw for a small job and l was far from home. It's a POS. It jumps violently when started, and is a lightweight toy. Needless to say, it went into the dumpster after the small deck job...:laughing:


----------



## m1911

tucnasam said:


> That thing is huge! Design in sketchup?


Admit it... you're thinking about how many hand trucks you can stack under that...


----------



## Jay hole

m1911 said:


> I had that same saw years ago, I needed a saw for a small job and l was far from home. It's a POS. It jumps violently when started, and is a lightweight toy. Needless to say, it went into the dumpster after the small deck job...:laughing:




Great! Now I'm second guessing myself!!!! Maybe I got a rare good one last time. Maybe this one is junk. Maybe I am just a hack...well I've always known I'm a hack, but I have produced some nice cuts with that saw!


----------



## Jay hole

Made some progress today. Nothing special, just down and dirty. I have room to haul sheet goods and doors and windows on the left. Or I can get my electric mixer and wheelbarrow in. Shelves for 5 milk crates. A little pocket for shovels and brooms. A bench top to fill winth junk so it's unusable, And a shelf for miscellaneous fasteners. I'll probably hang hoses and cords on the door. And I'm sure some fine tuning as I go.


----------



## tucnasam

No. I'm thinking about building a shop under it that slides out and pops up like a birthday card.


----------



## m1911

Jay hole said:


> Made some progress today. Nothing special, just down and dirty. I have room to haul sheet goods and doors and windows on the left. Or I can get my electric mixer and wheelbarrow in. Shelves for 5 milk crates. A little pocket for shovels and brooms. A bench top to fill winth junk so it's unusable, And a shelf for miscellaneous fasteners. I'll probably hang hoses and cords on the door. And I'm sure some fine tuning as I go.


Don't forget the most important thing...a shelf for the coffee maker and microwave...:laughing:


----------



## Jay hole

m1911 said:


> Don't forget the most important thing...a shelf for the coffee maker and microwave...:laughing:




Hmm the guys might like that.....so no.


----------



## m1911

Jay hole said:


> Hmm the guys might like that.....so no.


Hey now, be nice or I'll tell your deck builer budy from Texas to come along and call you names... lol...


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Maybe I should post this on the wall of shame but this is my trailer on the first day of a deck. One man auger at the front, electric concrete mixer in the middle. 










builddaley.com


----------



## VinylHanger

That looks great compared to mine. I am supposed to organize it today for tomorrow's job. Here's hoping.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Berk

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Maybe I should post this on the wall of shame but this is my trailer on the first day of a deck. One man auger at the front, electric concrete mixer in the middle.
> 
> 
> builddaley.com


:thumbup: well at lest your coffee cup is easily accessible :laughing:


----------



## JT Wood

JT Wood said:


> The front is solid. It's just the back.
> I wasnt meaning front to back. I can put a small angle brace to help the side to side movement


This is the start. Lag bolting the lockers together, then to the walls then to the floor has actually stiffened up the trailer noticeably. I think it'll be fine as it is now.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Interested to know how you plan to use the lockers? Are they not overly heavy?


----------



## JT Wood

They weigh about 225 altogether I'm guessing. I'm going to make a shelf in the middle of 5 of them,leaving one of them for winter clothes and gloves etc. 

The remaining 10 cubes will be basic shelves 
1 for cordless tools
1 for corded tools
I for hand tools/wrenches/spare hammer etc. 
1 for chalk/paint cans string lines etc. 


I just don't have time to actually build shelving custom for my needs.

These were fast,cheap and apparently they provide shear structure too. :laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity

What did they cost ?


----------



## JT Wood

225 for the 3 sets


----------



## Inner10

JT Wood said:


> 225 for the 3 sets


They fit in there nicely.


----------



## Stano

JT Wood said:


> This is the start. Lag bolting the lockers together, then to the walls then to the floor has actually stiffened up the trailer noticeably. I think it'll be fine as it is now.




I like it! I have 2 old HD metal file cabinets I'm going to put in mine when I get time to build mine out. Planning on storing spray paints, caulks, glues, painting supplies and hard to organize small hand tools in them. I put some in my shop awhile back and wish now is done it years ago, lots of easy storage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaneymack

Just picked this up yesterday 










Clean slate !




























I shopped around quite a bit and went with a local brand made here in Quebec. Its called Ideal Cargo 7'x14'x 6'-"8 height. It is the only trailer i found with a fully galvanised frame ( floor, walls and roof and wheels). It has a one piece aluminum roof and aluminum hardware (hinges and locking bars).
The floor is an antislip waterproof ply. I thought this was a pretty cool feature and a big selling point. It also has the Dexter axles. Im hoping it will last a long time in our harsh climate. 
I will start fitting this baby out in the next few days. I will post a few pics when its done. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Framer87

Shaneymack said:


> Just picked this up yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean slate !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shopped around quite a bit and went with a local brand made here in Quebec. Its called Ideal Cargo 7'x14'x 6'-"8 height. It is the only trailer i found with a fully galvanised frame ( floor, walls and roof and wheels). It has a one piece aluminum roof and aluminum hardware (hinges and locking bars).
> The floor is an antislip waterproof ply. I thought this was a pretty cool feature and a big selling point. It also has the Dexter axles. Im hoping it will last a long time in our harsh climate.
> I will start fitting this baby out in the next few days. I will post a few pics when its done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Your siding???


----------



## Shaneymack

Framer87 said:


> Your siding???


A little confused. Im assuming because there are question marks that is a question you are asking? The 'siding' on the trailer is aluminum. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Framer87

Shaneymack said:


> A little confused. Im assuming because there are question marks that is a question you are asking? The 'siding' on the trailer is aluminum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Your trailer is awesome, it's hard to find a well built trailer these days. What caught my eye was the diagonal siding on the house behind it, can't say I've seen that before...


----------



## Shaneymack

Framer87 said:


> Your trailer is awesome, it's hard to find a well built trailer these days. What caught my eye was the diagonal siding on the house behind it, can't say I've seen that before...


Lol. Ya its ridiculous. Guy that built it must have thought that it was cool. Look at the blue diagonal siding on the right side of the house. I never got around to changing it as much as I hate it. Oh well. This house is for sale and we are moving! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Shaneymack said:


> Just picked this up yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean slate !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shopped around quite a bit and went with a local brand made here in Quebec. Its called Ideal Cargo 7'x14'x 6'-"8 height. It is the only trailer i found with a fully galvanised frame ( floor, walls and roof and wheels). It has a one piece aluminum roof and aluminum hardware (hinges and locking bars).
> The floor is an antislip waterproof ply. I thought this was a pretty cool feature and a big selling point. It also has the Dexter axles. Im hoping it will last a long time in our harsh climate.
> I will start fitting this baby out in the next few days. I will post a few pics when its done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Looks nice how much did that cost?


----------



## Shaneymack

Inner10 said:


> Looks nice how much did that cost?


Its was going for 8900$ but I dealt him down to 8000$ since it was a 2016 and the 2017's are coming in soon.

You are in Ottawa? If you're interested, there is an Ideal Cargo dealer in Gatineau. These trailers are worth having a look at as they are different from most other brands being fully galvanised, including the wheels. There are a few features that set them apart as well like the anti slip, waterproof ply on the floor. 

Here is the link to the dealer

http://www.attache-remorques.com

I spoke with them and they had quite a few in stock. I'm in Ottawa regularly so I could have picked it up there is the price was right. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Shaneymack said:


> Its was going for 8900$ but I dealt him down to 8000$ since it was a 2016 and the 2017's are coming in soon.
> 
> You are in Ottawa? If you're interested, there is an Ideal Cargo dealer in Gatineau. These trailers are worth having a look at as they are different from most other brands being fully galvanised, including the wheels. There are a few features that set them apart as well like the anti slip, waterproof ply on the floor.
> 
> Here is the link to the dealer
> 
> http://www.attache-remorques.com
> 
> I spoke with them and they had quite a few in stock. I'm in Ottawa regularly so I could have picked it up there is the price was right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


I've been kicking around the idea of buying one so I've been comparing brands. I appreciate the insight, real nice unit, I just can't get over how cheap cargo trailers sell for in Georgia.


----------



## Shaneymack

Inner10 said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of buying one so I've been comparing brands. I appreciate the insight, real nice unit, I just can't get over how cheap cargo trailers sell for in Georgia.


Lol. Oops, for some reason I thought you were in Ottawa from a previous post or your signature. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Shaneymack said:


> Lol. Oops, for some reason I thought you were in Ottawa from a previous post or your signature.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


I am in Ottawa, but reading posts here about new trailers make me with I was in Georgia. :laughing:


----------



## EricBrancard

Inner10 said:


> I am in Ottawa, but reading posts here about new trailers make me with I was in Georgia. :laughing:


I've never wished I was in Georgia.


----------



## Shaneymack

Got some work done on the trailer. I think I'm going to get my electrician to wire it up before i go too much farther. 




























Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLynch0009

Ordered this back in January, picked the trailer up in March (the same week I was involved in a car accident, where I broke my hip) It's still sitting there until I'm back on my feet. Planned out what I was going to do to it for weeks now its just a big tease in the driveway.


----------



## Harley Handyman

Just picked up this bad boy. ...now I have to get it ready......insulation ideas?


----------



## john5mt

Harley Handyman said:


> Just picked up this bad boy. ...now I have to get it ready......insulation ideas?


What bad boy?


----------



## Donohue Const

Anyone have a 6' wide tool trailer?

I found a gooseneck trailer that I want for a new tool trailer 
Mine is 7x16
the Gooseneck is 6x20 plus the 8' over the neck 
Just wondering if with shelves on both sides of it will feel to narrow??

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

We finally got around to re-organizing our trailer. First some before pics.


----------



## B.Johnson

And the after Pics. I would like to thank everyone who previously posted in this thread, because all of the ideas used in my trailer belong to them. :thumbup:

I am very happy with the way it is set up now. :thumbup1:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Donohue Const said:


> Anyone have a 6' wide tool trailer?
> 
> I found a gooseneck trailer that I want for a new tool trailer
> Mine is 7x16
> the Gooseneck is 6x20 plus the 8' over the neck
> Just wondering if with shelves on both sides of it will feel to narrow??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




I have a 6x12
I have room down the middle for my post hole auger that's about 3ft wide so i find the shelves a little narrower than I would like. But other than that it works well 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

I didn't buy it
The box over the goosenck part was about 3" away from my bed rails when I hooked it up
I could of lengthened the hitch, but then the trailer would ride un-level
I might have to look at new, just didn't want to spend that much!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## emlerservices

Any of y'all have a recommendation for a good enclosed trailer dealer in Texas? Used is good too. Looking to possibly upgrade from a 6 x 16 WW.


----------



## TxElectrician

emlerservices said:


> Any of y'all have a recommendation for a good enclosed trailer dealer in Texas? Used is good too. Looking to possibly upgrade from a 6 x 16 WW.


I got mine from Magnum trailers in Austin, but that's a good haul from San Angelo 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## emlerservices

It's only 2 1/2 to 3 hrs.


----------



## TEnglish14

Still have some kinks to work out, like organizing hand tools but it's working well so far 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeharold

Nothing says professional like a bottle opener at the door.......


----------



## Frank Castle

mikeharold said:


> Nothing says professional like a bottle opener at the door.......


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Do you remember when they sold soda in glass 16oz. bottles? Needed an opener for those.

When I was a kid, my after school job was to would scour the construction sites in the new subdivisions going up around me for empty soda bottles that workers would leave layin' around.

For what?
To return them to the store for the deposit on the bottles of course. For a kid, it kept me in plenty of WAM (Walkin' Around Money).:laughing:


----------



## Lettusbee

Blank Canvas

Why do my Pics always rotate the wrong way? I have previewed and rotated that second pic 4 times, and it always shows up sideways?


----------



## Robie




----------



## platinumLLC

Lettusbee said:


> Blank Canvas
> 
> Why do my Pics always rotate the wrong way? I have previewed and rotated that second pic 4 times, and it always shows up sideways?


What size is that?



Ten years ago there were trailer dealers on every single corner. Now it seems like I can't find one. I stopped at the only one I know of around me and they sell MTI trailers and got a quote of 3600 for a 7x16. Never heard of MTI but it has 3/4" ply floors and 1/2" ply walls, .030 thick metal not the .024 on the cheap ones, all LED lights, radial tires, leaf spring axles, and I'm sure I'm forgetting some things. But overall seems like a decent trailer and not one of the cheap ones. Anyone have experience with MTI trailers? Sound like a decent deal for a trailer? Any recommendations for a trailer dealer in the midwest(WI, IL, IA area)?


----------



## Stano

platinumLLC said:


> What size is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years ago there were trailer dealers on every single corner. Now it seems like I can't find one. I stopped at the only one I know of around me and they sell MTI trailers and got a quote of 3600 for a 7x16. Never heard of MTI but it has 3/4" ply floors and 1/2" ply walls, .030 thick metal not the .024 on the cheap ones, all LED lights, radial tires, leaf spring axles, and I'm sure I'm forgetting some things. But overall seems like a decent trailer and not one of the cheap ones. Anyone have experience with MTI trailers? Sound like a decent deal for a trailer? Any recommendations for a trailer dealer in the midwest(WI, IL, IA area)?




No experience with that brand, but I'd consider one with smooth side( no fastners) if your going al skin over steel framing. My last one was like that and the dis similar metals caused the skin to rot away around the screw heads near the wheel wells. My $.02.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

7x16 with 7'-6" ceiling height. Now I can carry doors standing up against the wall. 

I sold my old trailer for $3500. It had at least 100k miles on it. It was an interstate brand as well. That company has changed drastically over the past ten years, and some of the components are improved over the old trailer, and some have been cheapened. Our local interstate dealer has been excellent at customer service and repairs during the course of ownership of the previous trailer. That seems to vary by location, according to online reviews. 

There is no way you could get a new trailer that big, here in CO for $3500. 
I might have been tempted to drive a long way for a new trailer at $3500.


----------



## tucnasam

Here's a video of the truck in action. I'll be changing it in a few months to suit my trade of wood window restorations. It will be drastically different. It will be my on-site window production facility. Everything will be completely designed in the computer before any changes happen. The parameters of my trade will make the design process easy. I may post videos of the design but certainly will have the build and a multi part process.


----------



## Home wood

I wish my guys would work that speed. Lol


----------



## overanalyze

Randy Bush said:


> OA how are you holding those Ridge boxes on the wall? Have started buying some of them myself .


These are Dewalt ToughSystem boxes. I use these cheap metal angle brackets, weld a small nub of steel on the side, and screw them to some ply.


----------



## Donohue Const

Picked up this bad boy yesterday!!!
Time to start a new trailer design  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Donohue Const said:


> Picked up this bad boy yesterday!!!
> Time to start a new trailer design
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Now that is a trailer I would like.:thumbsup: What size is it?


----------



## Morning Wood

Srw truck pulling that thing loaded is not going to be legal


----------



## Donohue Const

Morning Wood said:


> Srw truck pulling that thing loaded is not going to be legal


How do you figure that???

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

8.5x32
Two 7k axles 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

Fords Website
2015 f350 diesel srw
Gooseneck towing capacity is 15,700lbs

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Forget about the tow rating. I know you tow a lot of stuff so you are probably up on it. But, I doubt that trailer will end up with anything less than a 3k pin weight(prob 4K). Probably more if it is loaded with tool etc. I see that is an f350. If you can keep the pin weight low enough to not go over the RGAWR good for you.


----------



## Donohue Const

That may be true, but it's a lot easier to over load a bumper mount trailer
A gooseneck may look way bigger then a bump pull, but it's really not, at least it puts the weight on the front and rear axle

But, I would like to get a drw f450 in the future!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Donohue Const said:


> Fords Website
> 2015 f350 diesel srw
> Gooseneck towing capacity is 15,700lbs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Towing capacity is a BS number because you max out payload well before it. Especially a gooseneck that puts 20-25 percent of its weight on the pin.


----------



## Morning Wood

Weigh that baby up when you get her loaded. Let us know the pin weight. I'm curious. Also, what's that thing empty? We're 8k axles an option?


----------



## Donohue Const

It's not a new trailer 
I bought it used
It's a 2008, I paid 5k for it
I almost bought a new one, just didn't really want to spend 14k on a trailer 
I wanted a black v-nose Gooseneck, it was hard to find that used. But I finally did

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

Most of the new ones #5200 axles was standard and the #7000 axles was an upgrade 

I think it's around 5k empty 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC

Donohue Const said:


> Picked up this bad boy yesterday!!!
> Time to start a new trailer design
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's a nice trailer. I would have loved to pick up a gooseneck but they are a lot more expensive compared to bumper pulls. If I could have found a deal like you got I would have probably jumped on that. Wife would have crapped if I pulled a 32' trailer home. So the floor is only 24' long right? And 8' over the gooseneck?

How are you planning on setting it up? At first I was wondering what I would do with the upper section. Thinking it would be wasted since it's so deep and would be hard to get things in and out. But then after thinking about it for a while I think that if you do it right that area could be very valuable. Can build compartments to store longer things like step ladders, shovels/brooms, levels, materials like corner bead/conduit/copper/etc., and lots of other stuff depending on exactly what you do and what tools you plan to carry. Only down side is depending on how it's laid out it might limit the shelves on the sides coming all the way up to that part. But you could always do a toolbox or work table tight to that upper part so it doesn't go all the way up to the ceiling. But then you are putting a lot of weight right up front. 

As for the GAWR, how is that figured? From what I understand it is how much each axle can carry. So it would be the weight of your truck that the rear axle carries plus the "tongue" weight of the gooseneck. Guess you will have to run it over some scales to see the numbers. From what I understand you put the front axle of truck on the scale and that is your front axle weight. Then pull your whole truck on the scale but trailer on the ramp and this will give the GVWR and then you subtract the front axle number from that to get the rear. 

For a scale I will just throw some scrap metal in the trailer and go to the scrap yard and run up on the scale writing down the numbers. Get a few bucks and free use of a scale. Not sure if it's as accurate as the CAT scales but close enough for me. Also, nice truck. Hard to tell from the picture but looks like we may have the same one. Metallic blue?


----------



## Donohue Const

Yeah, it's 24' on the floor plus 8' over the neck

Everything is black, truck and trailer 

It has a escape door on both sides in the front. So I'm thinking shelves from the back up to the front doors. Doors take up about 6' of space in the front, so most of the weight will be closer to being over the trailer axles. I was thinking, levels, small step ladders, extra large bulky things like insulation up in the neck.

That front 6' by the doors would probably be hanging area for hoses, cords, shovels and things. 

I do a little of everything, but mostly new homes and pole sheds.

Axle rating is figured like you said. Take the axle weight rating of the truck, then weigh each axle and make sure your at that number or less.

I think the way I'm going to set it up, the trailer will be carrying most of the weight. 

Even though a gooseneck might have more pin weight, I think it a better / safer style trailer to pull!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC

Donohue Const said:


> Yeah, it's 24' on the floor plus 8' over the neck
> 
> Everything is black, truck and trailer
> 
> It has a escape door on both sides in the front. So I'm thinking shelves from the back up to the front doors. Doors take up about 6' of space in the front, so most of the weight will be closer to being over the trailer axles. I was thinking, levels, small step ladders, extra large bulky things like insulation up in the neck.
> 
> That front 6' by the doors would probably be hanging area for hoses, cords, shovels and things.
> 
> I do a little of everything, but mostly new homes and pole sheds.
> 
> Axle rating is figured like you said. Take the axle weight rating of the truck, then weigh each axle and make sure your at that number or less.
> 
> I think the way I'm going to set it up, the trailer will be carrying most of the weight.
> 
> Even though a gooseneck might have more pin weight, I think it a better / safer style trailer to pull!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Two doors up front is really nice. There have been many times I wish I had a door on the driver's side. Was at a job last week where parking was limited and I was able to park the trailer in the parking lot by the back door to the building. But I couldn't open the back trailer door because I had to be backed up to the building and unhook the trailer in order for traffic to be able to still use the parking lot. I parked the truck next to the trailer but I had to park it over far enough to open the trailer side door so it took up 2 spots, 3 including the trailer. And every time I needed something I had to walk around the trailer. Where a driver's side door would have made things so much easier since it would be right by the building's door and I could have parked the truck right next to the trailer and only take up 2 spots total. Not a common problem but one of those things that would be nice.

I think your idea of how to set up the front is right on. Keeps it light and also a great use of the space. Looking forward to build pictures. 

I agree that a gooseneck is a lot safer and nicer to tow then a bumper pull. And I don't think it necessarily has more pin weight unless you load up the front. And a gooseneck is able to take more tongue weight then a bumper pull since you are hooked up right over the axle.


----------



## Donohue Const

Plus, it's spreads the weight over the whole truck, not just the rear axle like a bumper pull

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Installed some LED lighting. Best thing we have done I think. Cheap kits from Amazon. Wired so that when the trailer is plugged in we are live. Used some aluminum C-channel to stick the lights to and give them protection.


----------



## MitchellReno

How are you plugging your trailer in to 120v. Are you able to shut the doors still? I was thinking of doing a weatherproof outlet on the outside of the trailer but with the male end to plug into my 15amp gfi. Havnt decided yet


----------



## brhokel606

MitchellReno said:


> How are you plugging your trailer in to 120v. Are you able to shut the doors still? I was thinking of doing a weatherproof outlet on the outside of the trailer but with the male end to plug into my 15amp gfi. Havnt decided yet


I purchased a weather proof outlet that has the male end. I actually have 1 on each side which makes it easier to plug in. Once I am plugged in or using the generator, all insid is completely live.


----------



## overanalyze

We went simple. Heavy duty cord wired into a junction box that feeds the boxes. Small hole in the floor to run cord to be able to close Doors and lock while staying plugged in.


----------



## MitchellReno

Interesting... the cord is underneath the trailer? Do you find that hard to access I don't think that would work in our hard Canadian climate. 

Also can you short circuit by plugging into both outlets since they could be on the same circuit?


----------



## overanalyze

I would never wire a double male cord up. Too much risk. 

The cord is underneath for longer jobs yes. For short jobs we usually don't worry about keeping the trailer plugged in overnight so it isn't a problem. The hole in the floor is right at the back corner so it is very easy to fish the cord up or down through the floor.


----------



## brhokel606

This is way better than a hole in the floor


----------



## overanalyze

I suppose you could install an in use cover if you wanted to leave it plugged in all the time.


----------



## overanalyze

Actually thought it would be nice to have a 50'-75' heavy duty cord on a hose reel. It would be nice to open a small door and un-reel and plug in. Haven't figured out how to do it, keep it weather tight, and avoid theft...yet. 


Edit: Ok so a quick search shows this from an RV supplier...keep it simple stupid...










https://www.carid.com/trc-surge-gua...Si3z7MpI_9BFTRRztfbqZFLPJC8qXSshWcBoC-OHw_wcB


----------



## MitchellReno

Doesn't seem water tight to me but it would work for what I want.


----------



## RobertCDF

On a previous trailer I used an INLET (like an outlet... but reversed), on this trailer I just went with the 100' 10 gauge cord direct wired into a breaker box. Cord goes through a hole in the floor, when it's time to move the trailer I just pull it all in and hang it on a hook. Usually it stays on-site for 4 weeks or so, so it's not a big deal to coil it up. 

The reason I didn't use an inlet on this trailer build was to make it harder for idiots to screw things up. I've had employees before that would roll out a 100' 16 ga cord to plug in the trailer and wonder why the breaker tripped. Excuse given for not using the 10 ga? "it's too heavy" and granted it is a heavy SOB, but it works.


----------



## TxElectrician

brhokel606 said:


> I purchased a weather proof outlet that has the male end. I actually have 1 on each side which makes it easier to plug in. Once I am plugged in or using the generator, all insid is completely live.


Sounds dangerous 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC

brhokel606 said:


> I purchased a weather proof outlet that has the male end. I actually have 1 on each side which makes it easier to plug in. Once I am plugged in or using the generator, all insid is completely live.


So if you hook up one side to power what is stopping someone from opening the other side and getting shocked if they touch the male ends?


----------



## MitchellReno

My point exactly. I think I might just go the inlet rout. Found one I like on amazon for for 20 bucks Canadian and seems sufficient


----------



## Inner10

TxElectrician said:


> Sounds dangerous
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Sounds asinine, why not put a shore plug on the outside and wire the other ends to outlets/lighting.


----------



## TEnglish14

So I got working on my trailer again and well it's been a month of kinda using it and it doesn't work. I left the big table for a break to use it in the trailer when I got one but I think I'm going to turn that whole wall or the majority of it into more shelves. I'm not sure. Any ideas??

Ignore the mess, I'm still sorting all my **** out














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy

I had the same problem for a while. Organizing the trailer, didn't make any money. (Sort of does in the long run, but not the day you are doing it)

We used ours for a few months, then changed a few things and added some shelves. Then about 6 months after that, made a few more changes. Then down the road, a few more changes.

I keep my brake, set up in the trailer. I like it. It's always ready to go, never gets dirty or wet. Occasionally I have to step to the back of the trailer and turn a piece over. 7' pieces are no problem, but anything over that, requires some steps. If I would have positioned the brake at the back of the trailer, it would have saved some steps, but it worked out so it is at the front. Still works for me though. I don't use the brake everyday though. Maybe once a month.

Back several pages, someone made a shelf for theirs. When the doors are open, they slide the brake out the back. That seems to be the best way to transport, to me. Of course if you have a Tapco, you will have to incorporate a slot for those pegs where the handle attaches. Shouldn't be a big deal.

I look at the trailer as an ever evolving tool storage area. I would like to make a few more changes now. Just can't justify taking the time. For us, an idea may be great at first, but as we work with it, we think, "You know.....if we did X, that would be a little more handy."


----------



## brhokel606

builditguy said:


> I had the same problem for a while. Organizing the trailer, didn't make any money. (Sort of does in the long run, but not the day you are doing it)
> 
> We used ours for a few months, then changed a few things and added some shelves. Then about 6 months after that, made a few more changes. Then down the road, a few more changes.
> 
> I keep my brake, set up in the trailer. I like it. It's always ready to go, never gets dirty or wet. Occasionally I have to step to the back of the trailer and turn a piece over. 7' pieces are no problem, but anything over that, requires some steps. If I would have positioned the brake at the back of the trailer, it would have saved some steps, but it worked out so it is at the front. Still works for me though. I don't use the brake everyday though. Maybe once a month.
> 
> Back several pages, someone made a shelf for theirs. When the doors are open, they slide the brake out the back. That seems to be the best way to transport, to me. Of course if you have a Tapco, you will have to incorporate a slot for those pegs where the handle attaches. Shouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> I look at the trailer as an ever evolving tool storage area. I would like to make a few more changes now. Just can't justify taking the time. For us, an idea may be great at first, but as we work with it, we think, "You know.....if we did X, that would be a little more handy."


My brake slides in and out, it takes up too much room to be on a counter top for me. If I used it everyday, maybe it would get a counter top position but I don't and that is a lot of space.


----------



## brhokel606

I found the photo of how I have my brake in the trailer


----------



## TEnglish14

brhokel606 said:


> I found the photo of how I have my brake in the trailer




That's what I was thinking of doing. I'll never be using the brake everyday. Maybe for a week at a time here and there but it makes more sense to make more room for tools and such. 

I got the idea because that's how a former boss set his up but he's a sheet metal guy and roofer so it makes sense for him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchellReno

Building a fold down work bench on top of my break so that I can set up my miter saw too. Also I like to store my scrap flat stock up in it when it's folded up I'm in the process of getting it all set up just need a tool chest I seen a nice Milwaukee one at HD. I do a lot of windows and doors and I use my break daily but can be used as a work bench when needed.


----------



## Donohue Const

We got most of the insulation in today!

2" on walls and ceiling. 

Should stay fairly warm in the winter

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Donohue Const said:


> We got most of the insulation in today!
> 
> 2" on walls and ceiling.
> 
> Should stay fairly warm in the winter
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Are you going to tape the seams? 

I think I might insulate mine this summer if I have a chance. 


Any jackass can kick a barn down, but it takes a Carpenter to build one


----------



## Donohue Const

Yep, going to tape all seams, 

Probably run a bead of caulk along the floor

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Donohue Const said:


> Yep, going to tape all seams,
> 
> Probably run a bead of caulk along the floor
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Probably resheeting the inside too. Do anything to insulate the floor any?

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

Yeah, new sheeting inside
I wanted to do the floor, but I don't want to give up any inside height.
Maybe try to insulate from underneath this summer



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

I think the trailer might have to be built with insulation in mind to do the floor properly. It would need an indestructible floor and then treated foam with another floor above imo


----------



## Windycity

Donohue Const said:


> Yeah, new sheeting inside
> I wanted to do the floor, but I don't want to give up any inside height.
> Maybe try to insulate from underneath this summer
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Underneath would probably work well since the foam board would fit in between the metal frame ribs that the floor sits on..just have to figure out how to secure it from the wind and vibrations that would make it want to drop down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

I figure walls and ceiling is better then what my other trader has, which was nothing!!

Maybe fit foam underneath then cover with treatment plywood or metal 
I have thought about maybe Spray foam underneath also

It's supposed to be about 20 degrees tonight. I have a small milk house heater running in it right now.
Going to check my thermometer in the morning to see what it says inside.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

It's ready for the osb walls

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy

Looks good. You'll be glad you took the time to work on it, before putting it in service.


----------



## Donohue Const

I'll definitely be glad I took the time to insulate 
I figured I had one chance to do it, before all the tools and shelves go in!!
It was 20 degrees this morning, and 40 degrees in the trailer
I was hoping the little heater would of make it warmer then that though. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## brhokel606

Donohue Const said:


> I'll definitely be glad I took the time to insulate
> I figured I had one chance to do it, before all the tools and shelves go in!!
> It was 20 degrees this morning, and 40 degrees in the trailer
> I was hoping the little heater would of make it warmer then that though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just keeping it above freezing is huge in my book . A little bit bigger heater and you could be warmer too. Not having to take caulk, batteries and etc out every day would be huge to me.i am lucky though, my trailer is in a huge warehouse for the commercial job since June and won't be moving for another year at least! That is nice!


----------



## Donohue Const

I'm thinking about building a separate enclosed area where my batteries and caulk will be

That way if it's really cold I will have a heater in that small area to keep the caulk and batteries extra warm!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC

Donohue Const said:


> I'll definitely be glad I took the time to insulate
> I figured I had one chance to do it, before all the tools and shelves go in!!
> It was 20 degrees this morning, and 40 degrees in the trailer
> I was hoping the little heater would of make it warmer then that though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


When you buy a semi for a trailer you need a big heater. :laughing:

Looking good. Looking forward to seeing how you do all the shelves and fill that big thing. 

I wanted to paint mine before using it and it was sitting in the driveway waiting for a warm enough day. We had 70 degree days a month ago and now it's been in the 20s and 30s. Didn't get a warm day and needed the trailer for a clean out on a job I was finishing up so now it's packed full. Hopefully it will warm up soon and I will get a couple days to throw some paint on the walls and a coating of something on the floor. But have another restaurant to start right away and they are always a rush to get open and bringing money in for the owners. So might have to wait.


----------



## brhokel606

Donohue Const said:


> I'm thinking about building a separate enclosed area where my batteries and caulk will be
> 
> That way if it's really cold I will have a heater in that small area to keep the caulk and batteries extra warm!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have a large cooler that I put a small heater in for exactly that, but always seemed in the way. Something built in would be great IMO.


----------



## Donohue Const

I have an idea on how I would like it, but we will see how it turns out when I build it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC

Donohue Const said:


> I have an idea on how I would like it, but we will see how it turns out when I build it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think I would just build a box whatever size you want out of some ply and then line it with the 2" Ridgid. Then either a light bulb or small heater and it should stay plenty warm. Make a door that is also lined with Ridgid and has some sort of gasket seal to keep the heat in.


----------



## Randy Bush

Because my trailer is my shop , I used a RV furnace with a thermostat , that will go down to about 40. During the winter I keep it heated all the time, cost about $13 a week for propane. Which is more then worth it to be able to have everything warm when I come to work in the mornings. It is a 30,000 btu heater which is more then enough to keep everything and me warm.


----------



## Morning Wood

I use a cooler to keep caulking warm. It has like a 4 1/2 watt bulb or something. The smallest I could find. It's almost too warm. If the thing goes s insulated well and air right you won't need much to warm it


----------



## Janssenbuild

I have a 220 hookup in mine and put a box on the outside with the 220 plug... runs the whole trailer, I also put in permanent air lines from the compressor to the outside so I can shut the door in the winter time for the heaters. I'll see if I can get some pics of it in a couple days


----------



## Donohue Const

I would do a 220 plug, but don't think I would always be able to find a plug at jobs.

Ever have trouble finding a 220 plug?

Randy, how well is your trailer insulated?


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Donohue Const said:


> I would do a 220 plug, but don't think I would always be able to find a plug at jobs.
> 
> Ever have trouble finding a 220 plug?
> 
> Randy, how well is your trailer insulated?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have 1" blue foam in the roof and padded carpet with a rubber back carpet on that on the floor. Even when it is below zero it is not hard to keep it nice and warm, with out the furnace running a lot. Although if I where to do it again I would pull the side sheeting off and foam board it and double the floor with a layer of foam in between. Just to make it more insulated. I just figure whatever propane I use is just the cost of business to be able to work in the winter.


----------



## Donohue Const

So nothing in the walls?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Donohue Const said:


> So nothing in the walls?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk[


----------



## Randy Bush

Donohue Const said:


> So nothing in the walls?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sadly no. Just the 3/8 sheeting. Hind site wish would of pull the sheeting and put foam board in , to much work to do now.


----------



## Donohue Const

How long is the trailer?
Mine should be easier to heat then, with 2" on the walls and ceiling 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Janssenbuild

My job site temporaries all have 220 hookups but when we do our remodels I can hook up one leg of my trailer that will run one compressor, lights, chargers, fridge, and one heater... it's probably over loaded when I do that but it does work. My trailer is not insulated at all but with 2 space heaters it stays about 65 degrees when it's 20 degrees outside and the customer pays for the electric


----------



## Janssenbuild

Also forgot to mention if u do put 220 in your trailer then it's totally worth the cost to get a 220 generator I just got one and it runs everything in my trailer no problem even 2 compressors at the same time... got it at Home Depot for around a thousand but 100 percent worth it


----------



## Donohue Const

Made some progress over the weekend 

Got two new tool boxes to mount somewhere in the trailer!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC

What is the grab bar going to be used for?


----------



## Randy Bush

You going to paint the inside to brighten it up? At least the ceiling would help at lot

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

platinumLLC said:


> What is the grab bar going to be used for?


Sometimes a grab bar is good to have mounted in there,,,:whistling


----------



## Donohue Const

That's supposed to be the handle for the side of the tool box!

I'm not going to be putting it on

I'm not going to paint, I have 3- 4' led light bars going in.

I'm a framer at heart, I like the smell and look of the osb!!👍

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF

Donohue Const said:


> I'm not going to paint, I have 3- 4' led light bars going in.
> 
> I'm a framer at heart, I like the smell and look of the osb!!👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'd bump it up to 4 4' lights. 1 over the gooseneck and 3 in the main part. I have 2 in my 7x16 and it's just enough, I had 3 in my old 8.5x20 and it was just enough. 

Framer at heart too, all my build outs are OSB. I'm building a Paulk workbench and really did consider doing it out of OSB.


----------



## Morning Wood

I'd paint too. I have a translucent roof, and it is very nice to have. Since you have a solid roof, I'd paint everything. It would help when you don't have liggts


----------



## platinumLLC

Donohue Const said:


> That's supposed to be the handle for the side of the tool box!
> 
> I'm not going to be putting it on
> 
> I'm not going to paint, I have 3- 4' led light bars going in.
> 
> I'm a framer at heart, I like the smell and look of the osb!!👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Now I feel dumb. :laughing:

Here I thought you had some neat idea for hanging something or holding something in place.

I'm hoping to get mine cleaned out and that it stays above 50 so I can paint it and put a coating on the floor. And get my shelves in place before I fill it back up. Finished doing a cleanout of all my tools from a job today and it is just thrown in there. I have 3 heavy duty metal shelving units still in boxes buried on the bottom.

Any particular screws for fastening metal shelves to the walls? Self tapers to go into the metal trailer framing?


----------



## overanalyze

Paint it white. We didn't on our first one and did on our new one. Big difference and it just feels cleaner.


----------



## Donohue Const

I would say self tap into the metal uprights 
I wouldn't trust free standing shelves just screwed to the cheap plywood walls

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy

If I weren't so impatient, I would have painted. Should have painted.


----------



## Artworks

Donohue Const said:


> I would say self tap into the metal uprights
> I wouldn't trust free standing shelves just screwed to the cheap plywood walls
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 I fasten tie down rings to the wall struts with self taping screws & used rachet straps to fasten the shelving ( 10 x 2 x 5 ft). This has worked for 6 + yrs. and allows me to remove the shelving if need be.


----------



## Donohue Const

It's getting there!

Still need to build the shelf above the workbench, trim the front of everything with some 1x6s, and some other misc

And need to build the insulated door for the caulk/battery area

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Donohue Const said:


> It's getting there!
> 
> Still need to build the shelf above the workbench, trim the front of everything with some 1x6s, and some other misc
> 
> And need to build the insulated door for the caulk/battery area
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




What's your plan for keeping the levels in place? 



Any jackass can kick a barn down, but it takes a Carpenter to build one


----------



## Donohue Const

Not exactly sure yet, maybe a 1x on a hinge?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Pro

Is that where your compressor is going to stay or just storage? I have my rol air under my bench and needed to cut out holes because it overheats in the summer with the doors open.

A fresh air vent out the side of the trailer would probably work best. Great looking setup, it's worth taking the time to do right.


----------



## Randy Bush

Donohue Const said:


> It's getting there!
> 
> Still need to build the shelf above the workbench, trim the front of everything with some 1x6s, and some other misc
> 
> And need to build the insulated door for the caulk/battery area
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Looking good. Should make the brake on a heavy duty slide. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Framer53

I would take those tool boxes back as the locks do not hold up.
I had two in my trailer and after 3 months the locks no longer worked and had to bungy strap them closed.


----------



## Donohue Const

Air compressor stays up there
I tried to keep the shelves up there open for air flow
It's in kinda the same area it was in my old trailer
I have room behind it to mount a fan if I need to

I might do something for the break, but I know I'm doing some roll out shelve for miter saw other other places

I still need to build the hanging area for cords and hoses under the levels

I might get everything in there, then use it for a month and see if I want to change anything before I build to many more custom areas 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

Framer53 said:


> I would take those tool boxes back as the locks do not hold up.
> I had two in my trailer and after 3 months the locks no longer worked and had to bungy strap them closed.


Let's hope not for me, they are built into place and would not be fun to change out.

What part went bad, I had a couple of the drawers out and the lock bar in the back looked pretty heavy duty?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

For the drawer locks, I had three boxes in my old trailer, and they did take a lot of abuse. By the end of that trailers service life, I was down to one metal box. 

Big problem for me was always forgetting to lock them before taking off. 

On my new setup I'm going to glue or screw (or both) magnets to the back of the drawers.


----------



## Framer53

Donohue Const said:


> Let's hope not for me, they are built into place and would not be fun to change out.
> 
> What part went bad, I had a couple of the drawers out and the lock bar in the back looked pretty heavy duty?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lock and lock bar.


----------



## Donohue Const

These drawers also have the rubber drawer grabs at the back
Even when it's not locked, you have to pull hard to open the drawers 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Donohue Const said:


> Not exactly sure yet, maybe a 1x on a hinge?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




I would make sure you have something. I have mine setup similar and they slide out in transit sometimes. Mine are at the back door so they can only go about 3 inches and then the touch the door. 


Any jackass can kick a barn down, but it takes a Carpenter to build one


----------



## Snohiker64

Hey guys haven't posted here in a while but I've made some changes to the trailer and just wanted to share it


----------



## Frank Castle

Nice trailer.


Snohiker64 said:


> *Hey guys haven't posted here in a while* ...


Who were you?


----------



## Snohiker64

Frank Castle said:


> Nice trailer.
> 
> Who were you?


I'm in here under snohiker I couldn't get a new password to save my life so I had to make a new profile


----------



## Moyerusmc

Hello just bought a new trailer and the thing I'm wondering is what did you use to anchor to the walls and how long cause I'd hate to go through the outside lol... and did everything get attached to the "studs" or some just to the wall sheathing. Thanks


----------



## CharlieDelta

Moyerusmc said:


> Hello just bought a new trailer and the thing I'm wondering is what did you use to anchor to the walls and how long cause I'd hate to go through the outside lol... and did everything get attached to the "studs" or some just to the wall sheathing. Thanks


Anything going on the walls for shelving etc, should go into a stud.


----------



## Snohiker64

Yes I attached them to the framing of trailer this one is framed 16" on center I'll get some better pics later


----------



## Inner10

Snohiker64 said:


> Hey guys haven't posted here in a while but I've made some changes to the trailer and just wanted to share it


Damn, nice setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## SearchforSignal

Snohiker64 said:


> Hey guys haven't posted here in a while but I've made some changes to the trailer and just wanted to share it


More pictures of your Tough System set up please. I need ideas for mounting my Tough System.


----------



## Snohiker64

I'll get some pics tomorrow when some of it is unloaded , passenger side has a false wall built 4" off the wall of trailer i store 4x8 sheets of foam board in that spot the drivers side I mounted unistrut to walls first then mounted the racks to that. Just remember the walls are only 1" thick with out plywood so short heavy screws


----------



## Snohiker64

Im having a hard time with photos tonight but here's one


----------



## Lettusbee

Randy Bush said:


> If I am going to be on the job for a while I just tell them I have to have room to park. Most times no problem.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


Definitely, when the client has the ability to control the parking. Trouble comes on those congested residential streets where everybody parks their 3rd and 4th cars in the street. And the clients driveway is too short for a trailer. That's rare, but when it has happened it still sticks in my memory as a pain in the patootie about those jobs. 

Still prefer the truck/trailer combo for remodel work though.


----------



## 51carpenter

Thanks for the replies!

I'm still not entirely sure what I should do with the trailers. I've got enough tools to set both up, but I'd like to have room in one to put stuff like cabinets, flooring, and use it for storage/transport. I think I want to set up the big one and empty the little one so I can use it for materials and what not. 

The 7x14 is annoying cause it's so small, just enough room for the tools in it. Then when you're moving to the next job and throw saw horses, ladders in it, or if you have extra specialty tools along, they get thrown in the middle so you can't even walk through the trailer. So I'm thinking the 8x20 will have extra room for stuff. I can't stand clutter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

51carpenter said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I'm still not entirely sure what I should do with the trailers. I've got enough tools to set both up, but I'd like to have room in one to put stuff like cabinets, flooring, and use it for storage/transport. I think I want to set up the big one and empty the little one so I can use it for materials and what not.
> 
> The 7x14 is annoying cause it's so small, just enough room for the tools in it. Then when you're moving to the next job and throw saw horses, ladders in it, or if you have extra specialty tools along, they get thrown in the middle so you can't even walk through the trailer. So I'm thinking the 8x20 will have extra room for stuff. I can't stand clutter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20 for sure is nice, though I wish mine was a 8.5x 24


----------



## SearchforSignal

Going to buy a trailer this year and this is a quote I got for a 16ft all Aluminum V nose. What do you guys think. Already told him I want the torsion 5k axles. Want the walk on roof with ladder racks. Insulated roof and walls.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brhokel606

That is not a bad price really


----------



## JFM constr

are you getting bearings you can grease at the hub ,without pulling apart .you will over load it ,how can you help it .that extra weight burns that grease off .
i may change mine over to disc brakes also if i can . might be different where you live and how you use it .
price looks great .seems like in the last 10yrs the prices have come down .or i just paid way to much for my dump trailer


----------



## SearchforSignal

brhokel606 said:


> That is not a bad price really




Yeah I was surprised when he sent me the estimate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

JFM constr said:


> are you getting bearings you can grease at the hub ,without pulling apart .you will over load it ,how can you help it .that extra weight burns that grease off .
> i may change mine over to disc brakes also if i can . might be different where you live and how you use it .
> price looks great .seems like in the last 10yrs the prices have come down .or i just paid way to much for my dump trailer




I haven't decided on brakes yet. Not ordering trailer till late in this year. Taxes. I'm in Michigan and this is the best quote so far. I've gotten iron trailer quotes similar options for this price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF

That's all aluminum?? That's a good deal. I paid that same price for a non AL one a few years ago. 

I wouldn't buy black though, they get hot. My small trailer is black (mostly just scaffolding storage) it gets smoking hot in there.


----------



## SearchforSignal

RobertCDF said:


> That's all aluminum?? That's a good deal. I paid that same price for a non AL one a few years ago.
> 
> I wouldn't buy black though, they get hot. My small trailer is black (mostly just scaffolding storage) it gets smoking hot in there.




Yeah Aluminum threw and threw. Walk on roof ect. I'm getting it insulated so should help with heat. Though being in Michigan. Only have to deal with heat 3 months a year. Black just goes with my business better then other colors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr

so it will not get to hot with the black ,like ruin glue ,crack wood .oh yeah melts your marking crayons . i saw a picture of a foam can exploded on a windshield once . on hot days it will keep your lunch warm . really do not know what it will be like for you but sure could something to think about .


----------



## SectorSecurity

I would think the insulation will help better in the winter we have the opposite problem up here things freeze in the winter.

How are things going for you searching for signal?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF

That's similar to what I want my next trailer to be, keep us posted on it as I might just have to travel to get that. 

I also want the 5k axles, all AL, walk on roof, insulated (although I'm not opposed to doing that myself), barn doors in back (I hate ramps). I know I want to go the 8.5 wide again and pretty sure I want to go back a 20'. I have an 8.5x20 that I need to get rid of (ramp door, 3,500 axles) that I bought to replace the current tool trailer (7x16) but realized I despise the ramp door and really want the heavier axles and AL.


----------



## Morning Wood

I'd also get the bottom undercoated and make sure he crossmembers on the floor and walls are at least 16" oc

Also, I'd go right to 6k axles. The frame of the trailer should be beefier, which unfortunately means more $$$


----------



## SearchforSignal

JFM constr said:


> so it will not get to hot with the black ,like ruin glue ,crack wood .oh yeah melts your marking crayons . i saw a picture of a foam can exploded on a windshield once . on hot days it will keep your lunch warm . really do not know what it will be like for you but sure could something to think about .




Yeah I see your point. Maybe look at a grey color


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Morning Wood said:


> I'd also get the bottom undercoated and make sure he crossmembers on the floor and walls are at least 16" oc
> 
> Also, I'd go right to 6k axles. The frame of the trailer should be beefier, which unfortunately means more $$$




I'll look into the undercoating. They are 16" on center


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

SectorSecurity said:


> I would think the insulation will help better in the winter we have the opposite problem up here things freeze in the winter.
> 
> How are things going for you searching for signal?
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk




Yeah want the insulation to keep things from freezing in winter. Should help in summer as well but we will see. 

Things are busy in my world. Still working out of the transit. Obviously since I'm in the market for a trailer. Work has been good for my start up biz. Turning a profit in first 9 months so time to buy things to deduct! :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Glad to hear it I'm debating between a transit or getting a pickup and going down to one vehicle for business and personal.

Would love a trailer but nowhere to park it

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

SectorSecurity said:


> Glad to hear it I'm debating between a transit or getting a pickup and going down to one vehicle for business and personal.
> 
> Would love a trailer but nowhere to park it
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk




Yeah I was debating on a larger transit or a truck n trailer. Decided on truck n trailer. Didn't want a dedicated vehicle with insurance that really is only for the biz. I can park the trailer in driveway and still use truck for other duties. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Well trailer won't be built till the end of the year (don't need it right now anyways) though I'm starting to get things to outfit it once I take delivery. 
I'm almost completely battery powered when it comes to tools but going to buy a small air compressor to up fit trailer as well. Might as well have power on demand.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

51carpenter said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I'm still not entirely sure what I should do with the trailers. I've got enough tools to set both up, but I'd like to have room in one to put stuff like cabinets, flooring, and use it for storage/transport. I think I want to set up the big one and empty the little one so I can use it for materials and what not.
> 
> The 7x14 is annoying cause it's so small, just enough room for the tools in it. Then when you're moving to the next job and throw saw horses, ladders in it, or if you have extra specialty tools along, they get thrown in the middle so you can't even walk through the trailer. So I'm thinking the 8x20 will have extra room for stuff. I can't stand clutter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a similar problem.

It's easy (though time consuming) to set up a trailer that only carries tools. It's tough when you add in hauling materials, cabinets, furniture, demo debris, etc. 

What I'm leaning towards at the moment is an enclosed trailer with a "tool room" in the front portion accessed from the side door, then a wall with another door inside it separating the tool room from the main area. 
Ladders, levels, sawhorses, etc, can be stored on one wall of the main area, leaving it mostly open for stuff that changes from job to job.

I also prefer to work in my shop rather than on site when possible, so I don't want a "rolling wood shop" like Ron Paulk's setups, nor do I want to have spend a lot of time loading tools from my shop to trailer.


----------



## Morning Wood

I can tell you that I've outgrown my 7x12 trailer for tools. It is the best size though. Fits in a parking space


----------



## builditguy

I've about had enough of my current trailer layout. Going to change it, hopefully before next spring. 

I really think I want a bathroom, in the front. I don't see any reason I can't do it. There is one in my camper, that takes up about as much room. I have relative easy access to a dump station.

Also need a grab bar at the back door. Or a step that can be set down, when the trailer is open. Even with a step, I will need a grab bar.

Our tools have also changed. We don't use as many air nailers as we used to. Have gone to cordless and I don't see us going back. I just used the cordless DeWalt for a garage and it worked great. For a house I could see me using an air nailer, but I don't really bid those much anymore. Really don't have the desire to build one either.


----------



## OakRoadLLC

zdsherer said:


> Hey I just joined the forum. Also just got a new trailer and just finished
> View attachment 378233
> View attachment 378241
> decking it out.
> View attachment 378193
> View attachment 378201
> View attachment 378209
> View attachment 378217
> View attachment 378225


Can you tell us more about your solar panel setup? I'm interested in what you're powering and how you built it out?


----------



## jmontgom

I am also thinking about changing the layout of my trailer and adding some electricity. I have a 7x14 v-nose, all aluminum. Things I want to do in my overhaul are:
1) couple outlets inside for charging batteries, phones, laptop.
2) lights inside and outside light at loading area.
3) setup so I can power off job-site, generator, or battery & inverter.
4) rigid insulation on the walls.
5) Milwaukee pack-out for organization and tool storage. So I can empty out trailer quickly and move materials.

I would appreciate any advice or suggestions on the best materials and the logistics of setting up electrical system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LigerTamer

Updating our old trailer to make it a little more accessible and more organized. Stole a few ideas from lurking on here.Still have more to do but thats it for right now. Thanks guys!


----------



## PennCoat

Just created this picture for our new site.


----------



## SearchforSignal

Alright... Thread kinda died out so let's bump it.

Here is my 2018 7x16 I got yesterday. All aluminum. 6' 6" interior height. Just thought some would want to see a picture or two. Will be doing a thread on the build out but that will come after I flip the Mustang I'm working on. I do low voltage and handyman work if anyone is wondering.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup

That's a hell of a trailer for that kind of work. Should be able to fit EVERYTHING in that baby!

I have a 6x10 v-nose right now. I miss my 7x14 but I just couldn't fit it in half the driveways we needed to get into for work. Just had to get very efficient with the storage on this one. The only thing I don't have with me all the time that I'd like to is my table saw. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

onmywayup said:


> That's a hell of a trailer for that kind of work. Should be able to fit EVERYTHING in that baby!
> 
> I have a 6x10 v-nose right now. I miss my 7x14 but I just couldn't fit it in half the driveways we needed to get into for work. Just had to get very efficient with the storage on this one. The only thing I don't have with me all the time that I'd like to is my table saw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Try the Dewalt cordless. It's surprisingly capable.


----------



## SearchforSignal

onmywayup said:


> That's a hell of a trailer for that kind of work. Should be able to fit EVERYTHING in that baby!
> 
> I have a 6x10 v-nose right now. I miss my 7x14 but I just couldn't fit it in half the driveways we needed to get into for work. Just had to get very efficient with the storage on this one. The only thing I don't have with me all the time that I'd like to is my table saw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yeah it's going to be my mobile cammand center for my business. Might even let go of my ladder rack on my truck. I'll list all my plans for the up fit in my thread.

I'll be buying the Dewalt cordless table saw shortly. Going all cordless with my tools. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup

Lettusbee said:


> Try the Dewalt cordless. It's surprisingly capable.


Just spent $600 on the model with the collapsible stand on board. I do everything I possibly can to not have to kneel or crawl around.
Doesn't matter anyway, the trailer is absolutely fully packed out.

I am obsessed with the idea of buying the 60v mitre saw, even though I don't really need it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DLynch0009

onmywayup said:


> Just spent $600 on the model with the collapsible stand on board. I do everything I possibly can to not have to kneel or crawl around.
> Doesn't matter anyway, the trailer is absolutely fully packed out.
> 
> I am obsessed with the idea of buying the 60v mitre saw, even though I don't really need it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


If you're going to get a DeWalt 12" slider it makes no sense not to get it. I got mine on Amazon with no batteries and the corded power converter for 150$ less than the regular corded saw HD or Lowe's had. I then waited until the 9ah batteries went on sale and ended up getting the flexvolt 12" slider w/ 2 9ah batteries for only 50$ more than the old corded version.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

SearchforSignal said:


> Thanks. Yeah it's going to be my mobile cammand center for my business. Might even let go of my ladder rack on my truck. I'll list all my plans for the up fit in my thread.
> 
> I'll be buying the Dewalt cordless table saw shortly. Going all cordless with my tools.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What do you think about the size? Big enough? I’m trying to decide between the 16, 18 or 20.


----------



## SearchforSignal

Big Johnson said:


> What do you think about the size? Big enough? I’m trying to decide between the 16, 18 or 20.


Yes for what I do it is a perfect size. I'm glad I didn't go 8.5 ft wide as well. I haven't had time to do anything inside yet except work but I will get it done.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthonBeach

Love the flexvolt table saw. I have the 12” flexvolt miter saw that sits in the shed most of the time. Only get it out when there’s a lot of cutting or big cuts. 

I picked up the 7-1/4” 20v miter saw and find I use it more due to the lite weight and portability of it. 

I find I keep downsizing and making things as efficient as I can.


----------



## SearchforSignal

SouthonBeach said:


> Love the flexvolt table saw. I have the 12” flexvolt miter saw that sits in the shed most of the time. Only get it out when there’s a lot of cutting or big cuts.
> 
> I picked up the 7-1/4” 20v miter saw and find I use it more due to the lite weight and portability of it.
> 
> I find I keep downsizing and making things as efficient as I can.


Man this thing is sick. I love Milwaukee but Dewalt has some awesome tools.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> Man this thing is sick. I love Milwaukee but Dewalt has some awesome tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have very little brand loyalty, but DeWalt did a great job with FlexVolt. Providing big powerful tool, reasonable prices and batteries that are backwards compatible....I respect em for that.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sunkist

here's a couple of pics of my trailers though the years
























A quick sample pick there's more it just gets boring after a while.


----------



## builditguy

I would agree, this thread has slowed down alot.

I didn't do any remodeling of my trailer. I'm still considering a bathroom.

I did, however, make an improvement. Our brake is in the trailer. We had a job that needed alot of aluminum. So far I've gone through 5 rolls. This means someone is in the trailer, most of the day, bending. The first day, it was me. It's been in the 90s. We have fans, but that was just blowing 100 degree air.
The second day, I installed an air conditioner. Just a small window unit. I built it in, right inside the walk door. We've never used it anyway. Just opened it up for some air movement.
Now we can shut the door and you don't even know its there. When we want to use it, we open the door and plug it in. I made an aluminum tray, that can be folded down, when not in use. When it is in use, fold the tray up and it will catch the condensation and extend it outside the step.
We still kept a fan going. At least one of the barn doors are open during the day. Still keeps it fairly decent in there.


----------



## mrcat

Not the best pictures, but here's my new one.
8.5x20 v nose, 7'6" inside height.
Insulated walls and ceiling, 3/4'' ply on walls. 

Definitely a big upgrade from the 7x14 I was running 5 guys out of.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr

Now that is impressive ! There was and is a ton of thought gone into setting that up . very organized .


----------



## JS4

*re: Trailer*

What size is your trailer? I'm asking cause I just bought a 6x10 and I am looking at building some shelving and storage and need some ideas.
Thanks...



tcleve4911 said:


> *Chop saw on top, Rousseau table saw stand below*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rigid saw stand, totes for cords & flashings & stuff, tool boxes for small tools, FIRST AID & FIRE EXTINGUISHER readily accessable*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cords on the doors, 200' hose reel, ladders & staging up top*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hardware store*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just my stuff*


----------



## Mordekyle

I’m guessing 6 x 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Mordekyle said:


> I’m guessing 6 x 12
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's mine








Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

mrcat said:


> View attachment 454241
> View attachment 454249
> View attachment 454257
> View attachment 454265
> View attachment 454273
> View attachment 454281
> View attachment 454289
> View attachment 454297
> View attachment 454305
> View attachment 454313
> 
> 
> Not the best pictures, but here's my new one.
> 8.5x20 v nose, 7'6" inside height.
> Insulated walls and ceiling, 3/4'' ply on walls.
> 
> Definitely a big upgrade from the 7x14 I was running 5 guys out of.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Jeez you got a lot of stuff in there. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

SearchforSignal said:


> Alright... Thread kinda died out so let's bump it.
> 
> Here is my 2018 7x16 I got yesterday. All aluminum. 6' 6" interior height. Just thought some would want to see a picture or two. Will be doing a thread on the build out but that will come after I flip the Mustang I'm working on. I do low voltage and handyman work if anyone is wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That's a good looking trailer 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

CityDecks said:


> That's a good looking trailer
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Really found a good deal on it. Tri beam front.. All aluminum.. Mostly screw less exterior.. Building it out Ron Paulk style this year but for right now it is heavenly to work out of.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

CityDecks said:


> Jeez you got a lot of stuff in there.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Yeah, that thing is heavy, I'm happy with how it came out though. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

Getting closer to being able to find what I need when I need it. I'll eventually do some custom plywood shelving when things are a bit slower.


----------



## cedarboarder

Got the dewalt racks up.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Has any one added loading ramps to a barn door trailer? 
thinking of adding a pull out ramp under the trailer but quite the project. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

cedarboarder said:


> Has any one added loading ramps to a barn door trailer?
> thinking of adding a pull out ramp under the trailer but quite the project.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




I got a $150 bifold ramp from Harbor freight.

Aluminum, falls in half, maybe 32 inches wide.Works great for my box van.


----------



## SearchforSignal

cedarboarder said:


> Got the dewalt racks up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Love my racks.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

SearchforSignal said:


> Love my racks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Nice racks!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

SearchforSignal said:


> Love my racks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Does it concern you having all that weight hanging on your trailer walls?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## SearchforSignal

Californiadecks said:


> Does it concern you having all that weight hanging on your trailer walls?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Most of the weight is on the rack feet. I have the two racks spread over 5 of the studs. I'm not to worried. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy

cedarboarder said:


> Has any one added loading ramps to a barn door trailer?
> thinking of adding a pull out ramp under the trailer but quite the project.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


There is one on this thread. Somewhere quite a ways back. It's a ramp that slides under the trailer. Like a Uhaul ramp. Looks good.


----------



## builditguy

CityDecks said:


> Here's mine
> View attachment 457114
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Very good. We have used carts and I have seen other trades use carts. I like the wagon. I like the carts, because they are taller. I can work from them easier.


----------



## CityDecks

SearchforSignal said:


> Love my racks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I got one in my high top. Leaned up do much I barely use the tough boxes anymore. Especially since I'm primarily cordless Hilti. Really just holds framing package and structural fasteners.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> I got one in my high top. Leaned up do much I barely use the tough boxes anymore. Especially since I'm primarily cordless Hilti. Really just holds framing package and structural fasteners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Full wall of tstaks on other side

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

CityDecks said:


> I got one in my high top. Leaned up do much I barely use the tough boxes anymore. Especially since I'm primarily cordless Hilti. Really just holds framing package and structural fasteners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Here is the updated post from my trailer build thread. Love how much loose parts it holds. I sold off my larger containers because they are not needed.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy

I know everyone almost always goes bigger. I have been complaining about my trailer for a while. It's 18' x 8'. For us, it's just too big to get into alot of places. Seriously thinking about going smaller. I'm thinking 12'. Our needs have changed over the years. Alot of the hand tools and air nailers aren't even used anymore. I'll bet I've got 4 or 5 shelves that can be cleaned out.
I keep the brake in the trailer and set up. That works good for me, but there are times I can't get the trailer very close. That would have to end, but I think I can live with it. We don't bend that much aluminum.

Anyone have any input on going smaller? Anyone done it? What was your experience?

As I sit here and type this, I'm convincing myself right now. I think I'll move the brake to a shelf on the end and slide it out, when I need it. I can't leave it set up because it takes up 12'6" with the coil holder on it. I'll just take it off and on, when I need it.

I may keep my old trailer for storage of materials.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Idothat

I hear you on the too big, my 16 footer is too big to park on a lot of sites, a 12 footer would be better. 

If I was to downsize, I would order a duel axle 12x8 . The single axle trailers are very limited on payload . A 12x6 is too narrow


----------



## Morning Wood

I’ve got a 7x12. It is a true 7’ wide. Wheel wells inside. It fits pretty much anywhere I need to be. But, I want to upgrade to exactly what you have. 8x18. I can’t fit all my stuff in it. Is it the length of your 18’ or is it the width that causes the most issues? I find that having a narrower trailer is nice. The wheel wells inside aren’t a huge deal to me. Most 7’ wide trailers are just as wide as your 8’ with genders on the exterior.

Too bad you’re so far away. I’d sell you mine.


----------



## Lettusbee

My first trailer was an 8x16. Did not like the lack of visibility on the sides. 
Next two trailers were 7x16. Really happy with that. If all i hauled was tools, I wouldn't mind smaller. But I haul a lot of windows and doors. Plus I buy a lot of 16 ft long trim. 

About half my trailer is tools and half is flex space. 




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy

Morning Wood said:


> I’ve got a 7x12. It is a true 7’ wide. Wheel wells inside. It fits pretty much anywhere I need to be. But, I want to upgrade to exactly what you have. 8x18. I can’t fit all my stuff in it. Is it the length of your 18’ or is it the width that causes the most issues? I find that having a narrower trailer is nice. The wheel wells inside aren’t a huge deal to me. Most 7’ wide trailers are just as wide as your 8’ with genders on the exterior.
> 
> Too bad you’re so far away. I’d sell you mine.


The length is what causes problems. Even a 12' will give us some issues, but I think it will be less.
This is really a problem with where we are working. Given a different geographic work area, the 18' would be fine. There are many days, we would end up parking at least 1/2 block away. Even today, we would have been about 3 houses away.

The 8' wide doesn't bother me much. It would be easier without having to slide out my mirrors, but it's not a big deal.
I think the next one will be 7'6" wide. We have a 14' cargo trailer and being a little narrower seems to make it easier to pull. We keep all of our concrete stuff in the 14' 

As I type this, we could always switch trailers. Would be cheaper. It would also let us keep both troweling machines in the trailer.
I'll have to think about this.


----------



## EBABlacknChrome

My 7x12 is great for what we do. If set up well, it will hold a lot of tools. My first trailer was a 6x12, to be honest it fit well everywhere. There are times that I wish it were bigger but parking truck and trailer becomes hard where I live. You could always hang the break on the side of your trailer (only during use though). Storing my break when not in use on the job is a PITA. This is a shot of my trailer a few months ago while re-shelving/reorganizing.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

I have a 6x12 and wouldn’t go any longer. My next one will be a 7x12 with either one 7000lb axle or two 5000lbs. 

I leave my trailer on customers driveways for the week and pull it home on weekends. With it being 12’ I can open the back doors and not overhang the driveway


----------



## cedarboarder

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I have a 6x12 and wouldn’t go any longer. My next one will be a 7x12 with either one 7000lb axle or two 5000lbs.
> 
> I leave my trailer on customers driveways for the week and pull it home on weekends. With it being 12’ I can open the back doors and not overhang the driveway


ya thanks for recommending the 6x10. 5x10 felt tiny after walking in the 6x10. That extra foot feels like more like 2 feet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

cedarboarder said:


> ya thanks for recommending the 6x10. 5x10 felt tiny after walking in the 6x10. That extra foot feels like more like 2 feet.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




My 6x10 would be a drag without the 6'6" ceiling height. But it's the perfect size for what I use it for. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder

I get more drag with the higher ceilings. Mostly when it's windy, What's your secret? 
Haha jk. 
When I sent a picture to my painter he asked when I'm getting the horse to put in it. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

cedarboarder said:


> I get more drag with the higher ceilings. Mostly when it's windy, What's your secret?
> Haha jk.
> When I sent a picture to my painter he asked when I'm getting the horse to put in it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk



I don't notice any drag. I would've been very unhappy with a low ceiling. Just the feel would've sucked. 



Mike.
_______________


----------



## builditguy

I have a 6'6" ceiling now and wouldn't go any lower. I don't want to duck my head when I'm inside.

Yesterday I was thinking, "Is a 12' going to be any better than an 18'?" I'm thinking it will.
Also thinking I could keep the 18' for either storage of materials, transport of materials, who knows, maybe I could put the rarely used tools in there and not even need a shop. The shop is handy, but I'm always trying to streamline. 
I would still need some parking space, which is currently at the shop, but a little less overhead is never a bad thing.


----------



## builditguy

EBABlacknChrome said:


> My 7x12 is great for what we do. If set up well, it will hold a lot of tools. My first trailer was a 6x12, to be honest it fit well everywhere. There are times that I wish it were bigger but parking truck and trailer becomes hard where I live. You could always hang the break on the side of your trailer (only during use though). Storing my break when not in use on the job is a PITA. This is a shot of my trailer a few months ago while re-shelving/reorganizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good clean looking trailer. I like to keep them clean and organized. I also think it makes an impression when the customer sticks their head inside.


----------



## EBABlacknChrome

builditguy said:


> Good clean looking trailer. I like to keep them clean and organized. I also think it makes an impression when the customer sticks their head inside.


Thank you! I can't deal with my tools not being where they belong. Still a work in progress with this one. Trying to streamline things with the dewalt tough system but like anyone else in the remodeling business, you can be framing in the morning and start trimming in the afternoon lol. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

I like not having to worry about parking where I live!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## EBABlacknChrome

Donohue Const said:


> I like not having to worry about parking where I live!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Lol, nice! Parking at home isn't the problem for me! 85% of our projects where that monster would be impossible to park within a mile of the house. Here on lake Michigan it's lot line to lot line (kinda). Would love all that space though. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Donohue Const said:


> I like not having to worry about parking where I live!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Same here. have plenty of room to park all my stuff.


----------



## builditguy

EBABlacknChrome said:


> Thank you! I can't deal with my tools not being where they belong. Still a work in progress with this one. Trying to streamline things with the dewalt tough system but like anyone else in the remodeling business, you can be framing in the morning and start trimming in the afternoon lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's the truth.


----------



## CityDecks

I like the battery rack 


SearchforSignal said:


> Finally roughing in my permanent charging station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

CityDecks said:


> I like the battery rack
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Took the backings of the chargers and screwed them to the plywood. Then reattached the faceplates to the base.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

That's great idea. Thanks.


SearchforSignal said:


> Took the backings of the chargers and screwed them to the plywood. Then reattached the faceplates to the base.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Construction

That's looking real nice! almost time to do a small remodel on mine.


----------



## brhokel606

I love my 24’ but it is big. My biggest regret and will not make the mistake again is no insulation. I would spray foam bottom and all walls after wiring. When I get a new trailer that will be the first thing I do.


----------



## Inner10

brhokel606 said:


> I love my 24’ but it is big. My biggest regret and will not make the mistake again is no insulation. I would spray foam bottom and all walls after wiring. When I get a new trailer that will be the first thing I do.


Do you work in it like a shop?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## brhokel606

Inner10 said:


> Do you work in it like a shop?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yes and no. Mostly it’s just tools and some , little materials like nails and so on. Most materials go on the flat bed trailer or smaller enclosed.


----------



## Inner10

brhokel606 said:


> Yes and no. Mostly it’s just tools and some , little materials like nails and so on. Most materials go on the flat bed trailer or smaller enclosed.


So why insulate it? I ask because I thought about it for my box truck, when I was having it made another contractor was having a service body built for his 5 ton and he built the entire thing like a reefer truck just so he could work in comfort in the winter. But I figured I'm only in and out for a min...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Something about warm tools I like


----------



## brhokel606

Inner10 said:


> So why insulate it? I ask because I thought about it for my box truck, when I was having it made another contractor was having a service body built for his 5 ton and he built the entire thing like a reefer truck just so he could work in comfort in the winter. But I figured I'm only in and out for a min...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I heat it, caulks / glues/ batteries, and grabbing frozen tools sucks


----------



## brhokel606

I run a 220v wall heater in it right now and would be more efficient if it was insulated. I have a 220v RV plug and usually can tap a main panel on a job site to run it. Like current job I’m on the trailer has been on site since August


----------



## rjf builder

I see questions about trailer size preferences. I started with a 5x10 with concession window on one side. that was nice because I accessed all my gear from the concession window and didn't have to go inside very often.

I outgrew that one fairly quickly and went to a 7x14. I believe that was about the perfect size. it had torsion axles which made the ride a whole lot better. when it started to rot out I traded it for an 8x16 just so see if I would like it. the storage was great, but hauling it around sucked. it was easy to bring way too many tools and with the wheels being tucked under the body it was hard to gauge your pivot point on the trailer when backing up. 

I damaged that one on an icey driveway last winter and decided it was too much to haul around in the winter and picked up a regular old 5x10 to use In the winter. its a bit short, but I don't have to haul much around with most of my tools being cordless and the same battery platform. I think the next one will be a 7x12 or 14 with a vnose.


----------



## D-Construction

What I like about my 7x14 is that it's easy to see around it, I don't have to extend the mirrors. 14' is a pretty sweet spot for length I think, but it all depends on where you live and what you do. The one thing I would never change is the 7' interior height. I do plenty of doors and I can stand 6'8" doors up inside.


----------



## DNA WYO

Howdy all ya’ll. I just recently joined but have been surfing this particular thread for two weeks. Read the darned thing in spare time. 
There are some great ideas on all these 148 pages. 
I started out as a drywaller and was a GC for almost 8yrs. Now I’m focusing on being more of a super sub. Letting homeowners be the general or working directly with GC’s for a certain job. 
I have my trailers down to 3 different brands, waiting on final quotes to come in. 7x16 V nose with 7k axles, walk on roof, 7’ ceiling and mid length tongue is for certain.
Plan to insulate it before it ever sees a job. 
Waiting 6-8 weeks for it. 
Thanks again for all the good tips


----------



## mrcat

DNA WYO said:


> Howdy all ya’ll. I just recently joined but have been surfing this particular thread for two weeks. Read the darned thing in spare time.
> 
> There are some great ideas on all these 148 pages.
> 
> I started out as a drywaller and was a GC for almost 8yrs. Now I’m focusing on being more of a super sub. Letting homeowners be the general or working directly with GC’s for a certain job.
> 
> I have my trailers down to 3 different brands, waiting on final quotes to come in. 7x16 V nose with 7k axles, walk on roof, 7’ ceiling and mid length tongue is for certain.
> 
> Plan to insulate it before it ever sees a job.
> 
> Waiting 6-8 weeks for it.
> 
> Thanks again for all the good tips


What make of trailer did you go with?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DNA WYO

Interstate, Pace and Haulmark are the brands the dealers offer in my area.
I’m not aware of a factory direct manufacturer within reasonable driving distance.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Define reasonable. I drove 12 hours one way to get mine and saved over $1,000.


----------



## SearchforSignal

I have my build thread in vehicles area(mistake by me) but here is current progress on the handyman trailer build.

Not done obviously but already loving the time saved with efficiency.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> I have my build thread in vehicles area(mistake by me) but here is current progress on the handyman trailer build.
> 
> Not done obviously but already loving the time saved with efficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Come to Ottawa and finish my van for me!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Inner10 said:


> Come to Ottawa and finish my van for me!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I would if it paid enough. I have had a few guys see my trailer in person and ask how much to build it out. When I tell them how much $ I have in just plywood they say.."Oh" Organizing this kind of stuff is super fun and I could do it again in about 50 man hours if I had a set plan in place and knew exactly what needed to be built per the consumer. Though all the trial and error work adds up.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> We don't have a need for another one in the foreseeable future unfortunately. If we had another foreman we could run another crew with the work load we have, just not sure we actually want that right now.
> 
> Next up is a van for me to work out of. Probably won't be able to drive out to CO to pick that up...
> 
> Still hoping to fly out there eventually. Kinda busy around here at the moment though.


I'll start looking for a van for you.

You do know you're only welcome if your wife accompanies you?

Tom


----------



## NYgutterguy

You guys are wasting a fortune buying these fancy trailers. My neighbor is in the process of adding to this beauty . There will be a 3/4” pressure treated roof on it Its not meant to haul trash either. Shelves and all on inside lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

NYgutterguy said:


> You guys are wasting a fortune buying these fancy trailers. My neighbor is in the process of adding to this beauty . There will be a 3/4” pressure treated roof on it Its not meant to haul trash either. Shelves and all on inside lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sure hope he gets that inspected before it hits the road lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## brhokel606

cedarboarder said:


> I sure hope he gets that inspected before it hits the road lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


With the plywood alone it looks like with that little axle it will be at weight empty , lol.


----------



## NYgutterguy

brhokel606 said:


> With the plywood alone it looks like with that little axle it will be at weight empty , lol.




He’s just a homeowner. Has had it for a couple of years. Think he’s used it twice to run down to some swap meet and buy more of others peoples junk and then store it in the driveway. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

brhokel606 said:


> With the plywood alone it looks like with that little axle it will be at weight empty , lol.


water logged it would be a fat trailer for sure.


----------



## onmywayup

Yeah wow. That thing cannot possibly be rated for any more than fifteen hundred pounds


----------



## NYgutterguy

onmywayup said:


> Yeah wow. That thing cannot possibly be rated for any more than fifteen hundred pounds




How soon before the roof delaminates? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

NYgutterguy said:


> How soon before the roof delaminates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would be shocked how well plywood holds up. Had a stack outside for years...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup

I mean... I guess as an occasional use homeowner trailer, sure. But a flat roof made of plywood seems like a really bad choice for material.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

onmywayup said:


> I mean... I guess as an occasional use homeowner trailer, sure. But a flat roof made of plywood seems like a really bad choice for material.


Maybe he's going to cover it with something????:blink: like paint:blink:


----------



## NYgutterguy

onmywayup said:


> I mean... I guess as an occasional use homeowner trailer, sure. But a flat roof made of plywood seems like a really bad choice for material.




No doubt. I’ve seen worse. He’s gonna paint it. Just pretty much a shed on wheels in his driveway full of basically nothing of value. 

I’m not really the collector type of useless chit so not my cup of tea. The roof will hold up for a few years like the last one he has that had hinges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackrabbit66

*Trailer setup Version 2.0*

This is my first trailer and I had it for about a 18 month before I actually got it set up like this. If i could do it over again I wouldn't have used OSB for the shelf over the work bench but it was leftover from a job and I wanted to do it on the cheap.


----------



## Inner10

I need to up my game....my van is a freaking mess.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Inner10 said:


> I need to up my game....my van is a freaking mess.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


is it a window into your mind? haha. 
my shop looks like a bomb went off. It needs a full clean out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

cedarboarder said:


> is it a window into your mind? haha.
> my shop looks like a bomb went off. It needs a full clean out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I need less stuff or a bigger shop. No more get it cleaned up and is a wreck again. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

cedarboarder said:


> is it a window into your mind? haha.
> my shop looks like a bomb went off. It needs a full clean out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


It's all a mess, my basement, off-site warehouse storage, the cube van, the truck, my office....just all fvcked. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

NYgutterguy said:


> You guys are wasting a fortune buying these fancy trailers. My neighbor is in the process of adding to this beauty . There will be a 3/4” pressure treated roof on it Its not meant to haul trash either. Shelves and all on inside lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have....Interesting....Neighbors. :blink:


----------



## NYgutterguy

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> You have....Interesting....Neighbors. :blink:




Besides the guy next door who does small engine repair and collects lawn tractors, the guy across the street who Dosnt talk to anyone and the guy who had his house sided 6 times it’s a pretty nice neighborhood lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Neighbors.

Don't miss 'em one bit. :no:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

SearchforSignal said:


> I have my build thread in vehicles area(mistake by me) but here is current progress on the handyman trailer build.
> 
> Not done obviously but already loving the time saved with efficiency. cdn.com/20190322/ec9886cd0d09efc9a60e5427e2e97d0f.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Question not related to the build. (Beautiful build-out, by the way. :thumbsup: ) 

I notice you have multiples of the same tool, like nail guns, or table saws.

Are you running a crew, or do you just use multiples for some reason?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jackrabbit66 said:


> This is my first trailer and I had it for about a 18 month before I actually got it set up like this. If i could do it over again I wouldn't have used OSB for the shelf over the work bench but it was leftover from a job and I wanted to do it on the cheap.


Do I see a Keter:blink: table in there????


----------



## SearchforSignal

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Question not related to the build. (Beautiful build-out, by the way.  )
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you have multiples of the same tool, like nail guns, or table saws.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running a crew, or do you just use multiples for some reason?


I have two table saws because I got a killer deal on the Milwaukee and for the price point having 2 table saws is a great convenience when cutting material and doing dados.

All my nailers are different. I have everything from a framing nailer down to a pin nailer.

I have a bunch of Milwaukee impacts because I use them daily. I have different tool kits that I just grab and go. One for electrical, one for low voltage, plumbing, ect. So multipuls of those tools are needed.

Thanks the trailer is coming along.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SHull Const

*MY Dream Trailer*

Just finished my dream trailer It is my second trailer First one was 7 x 14 x6 high. I had it nicely done but spent about a year researching and looking at lots of other contractors ideas and adding my own

Had the chance to get a reasonably priced and very good condition race track vendor trailer New trailer is 8.5 by 20 by 8 high.

Had some goals in mind.

Nicely done yet reasonable cost
Minimum moving of one thing to get to others
95% of what I needed tools and fasteners on board
Dump the factory boxes .too much size variation and no room for acc
Grab and go common used items
Increase jobsite efficiency
Provide a sharp professional image that matches sharp work

Pictures to follow as I figure it out


----------



## SHull Const

*Dream Trailer pictures*

Pictures part one


----------



## SHull Const

*Dream Trailer pics number 2*

Pictures part 2


----------



## SHull Const

*Dream Trailer pics number 3*

Last batch for now


----------



## mrcat

SHull Const said:


> Just finished my dream trailer It is my second trailer First one was 7 x 14 x6 high. I had it nicely done but spent about a year researching and looking at lots of other contractors ideas and adding my own
> 
> 
> 
> Had the chance to get a reasonably priced and very good condition race track vendor trailer New trailer is 8.5 by 20 by 8 high.
> 
> 
> 
> Had some goals in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done yet reasonable cost
> 
> Minimum moving of one thing to get to others
> 
> 95% of what I needed tools and fasteners on board
> 
> Dump the factory boxes .too much size variation and no room for acc
> 
> Grab and go common used items
> 
> Increase jobsite efficiency
> 
> Provide a sharp professional image that matches sharp work
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures to follow as I figure it out


Have you weighed it yet?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

mrcat said:


> Have you weighed it yet?


No need to. He just shovels paths in the snow to access it. :laughing:


----------



## SHull Const

*One more dream trialer pic*

It weighs 12,500 Pounds, Trailer has two 7000# axles

Obviously a mostly stationary trailer, It tends to sit on a job site for 2 to 9 weeks Sometimes more on bigger jobs. I re did my smaller trailer for the short day or two jobs which I do less of every day


----------



## mrcat

SHull Const said:


> It weighs 12,500 Pounds, Trailer has two 7000# axles
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously a mostly stationary trailer, It tends to sit on a job site for 2 to 9 weeks Sometimes more on bigger jobs. I re did my smaller trailer for the short day or two jobs which I do less of every day


My 8.5x20 is 11,500. 
A bit heavier than I was hoping for when I set it up, but it sure is nice having everything we need when we need it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

SHull you sleeping in that trailer? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SHull Const

cedarboarder said:


> SHull you sleeping in that trailer?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


\


Not yet, but you never know, It was a racer vendor trailer and the benches you see in the front were originally full length with a fold up bed, I cut down a third of it to add more space for junk. The small cushion area is perfect for lunch, reading job specs, reading code books and so on But If I got me one of them fancy government jobs I could sleep all day and get paid like they do


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

SHull Const said:


> \
> 
> 
> Not yet, but you never know, It was a racer vendor trailer and the benches you see in the front were originally full length with a fold up bed, I cut down a third of it to add more space for junk. The small cushion area is perfect for lunch, reading job specs, reading code books and so on But If I got me one of them fancy government jobs I could sleep all day and get paid like they do



Do you find the side window bench area is helpful or just a place for things to collect? I like the idea just not sure of the practicality?


----------



## builditguy

SHull Const said:


> Just finished my dream trailer It is my second trailer First one was 7 x 14 x6 high. I had it nicely done but spent about a year researching and looking at lots of other contractors ideas and adding my own
> 
> Had the chance to get a reasonably priced and very good condition race track vendor trailer New trailer is 8.5 by 20 by 8 high.
> 
> Had some goals in mind.
> 
> Nicely done yet reasonable cost
> Minimum moving of one thing to get to others
> 95% of what I needed tools and fasteners on board
> Dump the factory boxes .too much size variation and no room for acc
> Grab and go common used items
> Increase jobsite efficiency
> Provide a sharp professional image that matches sharp work
> 
> Pictures to follow as I figure it out


Looks like you did alot of planning. Good job on supplying plenty of pictures.


----------



## NicelyDone

This isn’t my first post I actually had to sign back up because I couldn’t recover my old password. I’ve been watching this thread for years and meaning to post the new trailer, I think you’ll like it. Is there an amount of posts you need to have before uploading pictures though? I keep getting an upload error.


----------



## rblakes1

NicelyDone said:


> This isn’t my first post I actually had to sign back up because I couldn’t recover my old password. I’ve been watching this thread for years and meaning to post the new trailer, I think you’ll like it. Is there an amount of posts you need to have before uploading pictures though? I keep getting an upload error.


I believe you need 10 posts

-Rich


----------



## SHull Const

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Do you find the side window bench area is helpful or just a place for things to collect? I like the idea just not sure of the practicality?


I really don't let things collect, It is a habit of mine to clean up and organize my trailer and my customers job site daily

As others on here have said, How can you possibly deliver quality professional work in a safe manner when you have demo debris piled in a corner, tools all over the floor and stuff literally thrown in your trailer

With very few exceptions, I have learned thru the years that the effort a contractor puts into there own work space and job cleanliness tells me everything about the quality of work produced and the level GAS (Give a ****) a contractor brings to the job.

This trailer being used came with the vendor window. I took advantage of the window to open up each day with pre hung air reels, cord reels and quick grab tools to increase productivity.


----------



## Calidecks

SHull Const said:


> I really don't let things collect, It is a habit of mine to clean up and organize my trailer and my customers job site daily
> 
> As others on here have said, How can you possibly deliver quality professional work in a safe manner when you have demo debris piled in a corner, tools all over the floor and stuff literally thrown in your trailer
> 
> With very few exceptions, I have learned thru the years that the effort a contractor puts into there own work space and job cleanliness tells me everything about the quality of work produced and the level GAS (Give a ****) a contractor brings to the job.
> 
> This trailer being used came with the vendor window. I took advantage of the window to open up each day with pre hung air reels, cord reels and quick grab tools to increase productivity.



There are exceptions. Blacktop is probably the best drywall finisher I've seen and couldn't tell you what the color of the inside of his truck is. Lol


Mike.
_______________


----------



## NYgutterguy

Calidecks said:


> There are exceptions. Blacktop is probably the best drywall finisher I've seen and couldn't tell you what the color of the inside of his truck is. Lol
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



White 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

Calidecks said:


> There are exceptions. Blacktop is probably the best drywall finisher I've seen and couldn't tell you what the color of the inside of his truck is. Lol
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


His job site organization is top notch though.


----------



## builditguy

Re-doing our trailer set up, soon. We have an 8 x 18 that we carried all of our tools for construction. We never liked hauling it.

We have a 7'6 x 14 that we keep all of our concrete finishing tools. It pulls much easier. It has worked out great. If the trailer is on the job, we know we have everything. In years past, we would keep the tools in the shop and load them as needed. Always forgetting something. Also alot of loading and unloading time.

The 18' is too big to get on most of our jobs. So we were going to downsize anyway. The other day, I decided I was done bidding concrete jobs. I just don't have it in me anymore. 
We decided to unload the 18', which turned into an explosion in the shop. Tools everywhere and nowhere to walk.
Today, we are pouring the last 8 yds on a project, then no more concrete only jobs. I'm sure I'll still pour some concrete, on our projects, but I'm not going to bid "concrete only" jobs.
Kind of like roofing. Years ago I stopped. I'll still do a smaller roof on our projects, but I don't bid "roofing only" jobs.

Long explanation, but the 14' will become our new job trailer. The concrete tools will go to the shop (when we make room) and I'm not sure what the 18' will become. I've thought it would be nice to have an empty trailer, for storing materials on site or transporting materials in the dry.
I'm afraid some tools that rarely get used will go back in there.
I'm going to get rid of alot of tools. I haven't cleaned house on tools for about 15 years. There is alot of build up of multiple tools. Also, we've mostly switched to cordless anyway. I think the miter saw is the only thing left that has a cord, which we use regularly. There is probably something else, but I can't think of anything. We don't even use the air compressor, air nailers, or hoses. Well, we do use it for the cap stapler, and the occasional roof, but that's all.


----------



## builditguy

Been going well. New trailer is almost set up. Got rid of so much crap. 

In the 18' I made all of the shelving units modular. thinking they could be slid out and moved into another trailer, if needed. Turned out, this was a waste of time. What we did 10 years ago, doesn't work with what we do today. The tools have been replaced and the shelf sizes needed to be changed.
Oh well. At least I know now, and won't be doing modular shelving again.


----------



## builditguy

Trailer is done. When I get a good picture, I'll try to post it. I tried, but the sun was bright and I don't have lights in the trailer, yet. Cleared out so much clutter.

Hopefully it will be better.


----------



## builditguy

Finally able to post pics. Not sure why it wasn’t working. 

I’m glad I let my son talk me into a ramp door, this time. So much easier to get in and out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

builditguy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice having the brake inside, the way mine is. I have a cut table on the opposite of mine, which works nice for the way I work.


----------



## asevereid

The company I work for, the trailer got broken in to and cleaned out a while back.
Insurance came through and we've replaced all the tools and the boss went out and bought a new trailer.
Right now we've got basic shelving that I built up this week. It'll be a work in progress for the next little while.
The cordless tools, hammer drill, miscellaneous tools, layout, marking, levels, and shovels etc, are going to stay on the left side. Power tools (corded) nailers, siding tools, airlines, extension cords, harness and lifelines are going on the right side.
Miter saw and tablesaw are at the front of the trailer.
I'll get some more pics next week after we've got the compressor mounted.














Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy

Randy Bush said:


> Nice having the brake inside, the way mine is. I have a cut table on the opposite of mine, which works nice for the way I work.


Works good for us. Started about 10 years ago. For years we loaded and unloaded, rolled out coil on the ground.
Bought the 18' trailer and a new brake. This one has never been in the weather, never had to unload and re-load it.

I have the coiler on the end. It took some getting used to, but it works well. I have the slitter and the brake buddy hanging on the front right. Then I have a small shelf above the brake. After I cut pieces or even have pieces finished, I can lay them up there. I also keep smaller scrap pieces up there.
Anything over 7' and I have to walk to the back of the trailer to flip the piece. It's only a few steps.
With the ramp, it's alot easier than the barn doors. Easier on me anyway.


----------



## asevereid

Went to pick up a laser at the boss's place this afternoon and grabbed a couple of quick pics of the trailer build.
I thought I'd taken more photos when I finished the other day.














Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## masterriggerman

A updated photo of my trailer. I added more parts storage and put in some pull out shelves to easily put heavy tools on and to use inside trailer on small quick jobs.


----------



## shanewreckd

New boss bought a new trailer for me yesterday, so I'll have to go through here and find what I like. It'll probably be pretty basic in general, but I want a plans table in the front for sure. It's 20' x 8' x 6½', with a 20" nose on it and 10k axles.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

Finally got a little progress on the trailer, thank God it was driving me bonkers!

Got a couple sets of steel shelves, one wider with mesh racks, 2 smaller with solid shelves, and a lockable cabinet in so far. Waiting on a tool chest for hand tools and bits, and a scrap piece of ply for a workbench up in the nose. Also have a few odds and ends I'd like to do to keep certain things in place but it's a start, and I can walk in it again.

I've got 2 hooks holding my SCMS, I believe it should be sturdy enough. Thoughts? Should I strap it as well?









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Looks good. I never had much success hanging cords or hoses on a hook like that , my trailer bounces to much , they would end up on the floor all the time.


----------



## shanewreckd

Good to know, might need to change that, get deeper hooks. So far I'm just using what my boss gave me, but I'm sure it'll be always changing

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB

HD has a big a$$ hook that works perfect for cords. folds up when not in use and is about 12" deep. I've hung the 100' 10ga plus 4 50' 12's w/ no sag.


----------



## mrcat

I would either strap the saw, or move the hooks up a bit so the saw is basically hanging off the hooks. I think it will bounce off sitting like it is...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## shanewreckd

mrcat said:


> I would either strap the saw, or move the hooks up a bit so the saw is basically hanging off the hooks. I think it will bounce off sitting like it is...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They are up a bit, they hold the wheels up just a bit and closer to the wall, while still resting weight on the back leg. I shook it quite violently without it falling but that's not the same motion as from the road.

Mike I like that chain, even just as a secondary method. I might add that 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

This is how I did it for my cords and hoses, just had the wife sew me up some loops from old straps.


----------



## shanewreckd

Randy Bush said:


> This is how I did it for my cords and hoses, just had the wife sew me up some loops from old straps.


That looks like a good way to reduce stress on air hoses too. I have lots of webbing laying around from climbing, maybe I'll just tie something up and test it.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

Finished up a couple of things yesterday waiting for our lumber to drop. Installed the ladder racks, built a shovel box, put a gable on the one shelf and some other small odds and ends. Just need a scrap of plywood for the workbench in the nose. Towed out to site this morning, chopsaw didn't move at all without a strap.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB

Nearing the homestretch-still ha d to build the upper attics. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHIRemodelingh

wiredd said:


>


is that a heater above the microwave? if so whats the info on it and where can i find one ?


----------



## Randy Bush

DHIRemodelingh said:


> is that a heater above the microwave? if so whats the info on it and where can i find one ?


That looks to be a RV converter unit. I have one like that in mine to run my RV furnace.


----------



## TheConstruct

Spent the last couple of weekends cleaning and organizing the trailer. We finally put plywood shelves down on the metal shelving. The metal wire shelving on them was a pain for keeping things in their place. One day I'll build custom plywood shelving but until then, this is pretty functional for what we do.


----------



## shanewreckd

I've been slowly chipping away at getting my trailer organized and fully functional. Hard when you work out of it everyday but I get bored on my lunch break anyway. Finished the work bench/office desk/plan table up. And got a heater set up and running in my cabinet, it should be plenty warm enough to keep glues, guns and batteries happy through the winter. Plus it keeps my boots warm overnight. Still need to get some dividers in the shelves for tools, and labels for everything but I'll get there.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Canepa_Tom

sunkist said:


> here's a couple of pics of my trailers though the years
> View attachment 446401
> 
> 
> View attachment 446409
> 
> 
> View attachment 446417
> 
> 
> A quick sample pick there's more it just gets boring after a while.



Sunkist, I sent you a PM. I'd really like to talk to you about the tractor/trailer in the bottom pic. Thanks!!


----------



## shanewreckd

Still looks like a shhhh show but it's a shhhh show with lights now.























Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mesilla Valley

My set up. Warm weather where I live. Built it myself on top of a open car trailer. Have YouTube videos under Unique tool trailer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mesilla Valley

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mesilla Valley

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NDewalt93

BCConstruction said:


> right heres the pics. there's a few but could help you out on layout.


BC could you post some pics that aren’t photobucket? For some reason the photobucket pics are “broken” image currently unavailable it says.
Thanks buddy.


----------



## NDewalt93

VCGConstruction said:


> *8' X 14' Dual Axle Carry-On Trailer*
> 
> We had our friends at "The Lucky Sign Shop" letter this baby up! Now we have a rolling billboard on our jobs!
> 
> 7' X 14' Dual Axle "Carry-On" Trailer


Vince. Any issues with thieves since the lettering? This is the main reason I don’t letter my truck and trailer.


----------



## mrramsey1969

Ok here's my rig. I reconfigured a few things after getting my new miter saw stand


----------



## JFM constr

what do you have to keep drawers and doors shut . i just cannot imagine how these trailers can keep things in place .my box truck i have to tie everything down .


----------



## mrramsey1969

JFM constr said:


> what do you have to keep drawers and doors shut . i just cannot imagine how these trailers can keep things in place .my box truck i have to tie everything down .


I have a locking bar for my drawers. You can see it just to the right of the drawers in front. Simple but effective. Essentially a threaded knob and a t-nut on the bottom of the work surface.


----------



## Calidecks

Nice setup you have there, Mike. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## mrramsey1969

Calidecks said:


> Nice setup you have there, Mike.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Thanks Mike


----------



## NDewalt93

AGullion said:


> Here's how I feed lines through the floor. Home depot sells these in the electrical department to feed wire.


You don’t get critters or weather in the hole while driving ?


----------



## shanewreckd

Here's some updated trailer pictures now that it's cleaned up a bit lol. 20'x8' with a 2' Vnose. The cabinet has a space heater in the bottom, it was very effective keeping glues, caulks, batteries and gloves warm over the winter. My personal job box takes up the back space, but I carry so much stuff and it was already organized so... the whole thing got loaded.












































Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

shanewreckd said:


> Here's some updated trailer pictures now that it's cleaned up a bit lol. 20'x8' with a 2' Vnose. The cabinet has a space heater in the bottom, it was very effective keeping glues, caulks, batteries and gloves warm over the winter. My personal job box takes up the back space, but I carry so much stuff and it was already organized so... the whole thing got loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Nice


----------



## Alpinesiding

My 7x16 siding trailer cleaned up have spots for most of equipment


----------



## Holistic Building

I just found this forum. I've been building this trailer for about a year now. It's a woodworking/metalworking job site trailer. The roof is insulated w/2" rigid insulation. Mounted stationary equipment include dust collection w/4" piped down one side w/5 gates for different pieces of equipment and a 4" Super Dust Deputy Cyclone. The system works great. I've never had problems with the planer clogging. Wen brand bandsaw was picked because max height was 6" which matches the Dewalt 13" planer. I've planed 10' material and it will go much longer. Most stuff is short anyway. The out-feed table acts for both pieces and also is a router table surface (3-1/4hp with JessEm lift and remote switch), work bench and downdraft table for sanding. The table on the other side is 1/4" steel for metal working. An additional 2' table will be added to the other side of the tool box cabinet. It will include a vise and a metal cutting bandsaw mount. The trailer is self contained. The generator will operate all tools, 240/120V welder included. I'd like to convert to solar power and ditch the generator eventually.

There are two circuits. One on the left, one on the right but I typically feed both from a single extension cord. I tried to pick equipment that would operate on a 20amp circuit and most of the time I can plane with dust collection without tripping the breaker. Same goes with table saw and dust collection. When I can't, I fire up the generator and run each circuit into different outlets. I even installed a remote for the dust collection. It's so much fun to work in.


----------



## Holistic Building

Randy Bush said:


> Nice


"Butcher of wood and metal" Too funny!


----------



## Holistic Building

Holistic Building said:


> "Butcher of wood and metal" Too funny!


Thanks!


----------



## Mesilla Valley

Alright, someone else with planer, bandsaw jointer. My post is at 3050. Looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Nice rig you have there, Holistic!


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Holistic Building

Mesilla Valley said:


> Alright, someone else with planer, bandsaw jointer. My post is at 3050. Looks great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Yeah, you have a very different take on it. No limit on length of material, that's for sure!


----------



## PA_PHR

This is my 8x12 enclosed trailer with ramp door and mobile handyman workshop. This is the first trailer I’ve owned. Any pointers are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mordekyle

PA_PHR said:


> View attachment 517521
> View attachment 517522
> 
> View attachment 517523
> 
> This is my 8x12 enclosed trailer with ramp door and mobile handyman workshop. This is the first trailer I’ve owned. Any pointers are greatly appreciated!


You’re in the right thread!

Start with post 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041

PA_PHR said:


> View attachment 517521
> View attachment 517522
> 
> View attachment 517523
> 
> This is my 8x12 enclosed trailer with ramp door and mobile handyman workshop. This is the first trailer I’ve owned. Any pointers are greatly appreciated!


Nice, when you start running out of room get rid of those Milwaukee cases.


----------



## RichVT

Paint the walls white. It will brighten up the interior considerably.


----------



## reggi

If your climate has heavy weather, consider painting the plywood floor, ramp, and ramp extension. Use a garage floor paint for grip and durability. Makes it easier to clean as well.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

reggi said:


> If your climate has heavy weather, consider painting the plywood floor, ramp, and ramp extension. Use a garage floor paint for grip and durability. Makes it easier to clean as well.


Biggest thing I regret not doing with my trailer was painting the floor.


----------



## Randy Bush

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Biggest thing I regret not doing with my trailer was painting the floor.


I put a rubber backed carpet in mine, helps keep the floor a little warmer.


----------



## Chris_the_wrench

Holistic Building said:


> View attachment 517275



How's that harbor freight tool chest holding up to the constant banging and vibration from being on the road everyday? Drawers all work still?
-Chris


----------



## mrcat

Chris_the_wrench said:


> How's that harbor freight tool chest holding up to the constant banging and vibration from being on the road everyday? Drawers all work still?
> -Chris


I have one in my trailer, been 3 years and drawers still work fine. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond D.

Holistic Building said:


> View attachment 517274
> View attachment 517275
> View attachment 517276
> View attachment 517277
> View attachment 517278


Dedicated dust collection, can't say I've seen that before, I like. 

D.


----------



## Mesilla Valley

Found a 12” Bosch glide sliding miter saw on Craig’s list at a great price that would fit in the space of a non slide dewalt. Just missed by about a 1 1/2”, see notch for handle on right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

